# Happiness in Islam



## Ancient lion (Dec 3, 2016)

Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
Allah says:
- *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *

- *Then, whoever follows My guidance shall neither go astray nor be distressed. But whoever turns away from My reminder will have a life of hardship. 
*
Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said: “True enrichment does not come through possessing a lot of wealth, but true enrichment is the enrichment of the soul.”


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

The message hold true even for Christians and Jews. Do you agree?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> The message hold true even for Christians and Jews. Do you agree?




what  "message"?    "*Then, whoever follows My guidance shall neither go astray nor be distressed. But whoever turns away from My reminder will have a life of hardship"  <<---that is the threat of a sociopath.   Stalin said just about the same thing to the KULAKS of UKRAINE and -----do not leave ADOLF out of the mix......he promised his worshippers------SPRINGTIME.     Of course all of them did their best to CREATE hardship for those who did not kiss the asses of he who issued the  "reminders"  *


----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am a gay, cross dressing, guy whose uses toilet paper with my right hand. Will Happiness in Islam work for me?
> ...


Butt I pick my nose with the fingers of my left hand.



Point is Happiness in Islam will only work if one marches lock step with the edicts of some arcane belief system.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> I am a gay, cross dressing, guy whose uses toilet paper with my right hand. Will Happiness in Islam work for me?



I am lucky----I am left handed------HOWEVER----I also tend to hold a fork in
my left hand and when in the company of persons from the middle east------I have to REMIND myself to hold my wine glass in my right hand


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 3, 2016)

Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.

Islime is a cancer on the earth and if there was any supernatural inspiration involved it was from lucifer himself.

Islime is a cult. A cult of slavery, conquest and death. The world will not know true peace until the last muzbot converts to any other belief, and Mecca is once again a Jewish city.

Put that in your hookha and smoke it.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.
> 
> Islime is a cancer on the earth and if there was any supernatural inspiration involved it was from lucifer himself.
> 
> ...



mecca was not actually a jewish city-----it was Very cosmopolitan-------it had Christians, Zoroastrians and possibly hindus----and whatevah was the Arabian religion at that time-------something about rocks.   Yathrib
was a jewish city until the rapist invaded, murdered, raped, pillaged and to add insult
to injury,  had his own rotting carcass planted
therein-----and as a further insult------his followers changed the name of the place to
"medina"


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am lucky----I am left handed------HOWEVER----I also tend to hold a fork in
> ...



although hubby was born in a shariah shit hole------he is   (ahumdiallah)   not a muzbot.    The right hand thing is pervasive thruout the midde east AND the Indian sub-
continent.   When I eat my chappatis-----I do it with my right hand too-----so as not to annoy the hindus


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.
> 
> Islime is a cancer on the earth and if there was any supernatural inspiration involved it was from lucifer himself.
> 
> ...



Not much difference between Islam and Judaism.  Same thing really.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> although hubby was born in a shariah shit hole------he is   (ahumdiallah)   not a muzbot.    The right hand thing is pervasive thruout the midde east AND the Indian sub-
> continent.   When I eat my chappatis-----I do it with my right hand too-----so as not to annoy the hindus



I can respect that. 

I can even respect wearing head gear whilst in their countries, or whatever cultural norms they have, in their country. "When in Rome..." as the saying went.

I REFUSE to cater to any one else's sensitivities in my country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> I am a gay, cross dressing, guy whose uses toilet paper with my right hand. Will Happiness in Islam work for me?



Maybe if you enjoy getting tossed off a roof


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.
> ...



very very different------in fact, Christianity is more   "like"   Judaism than is islam.     For the shallow minded----the fact that both muslims and jews do not eat pork is THE BIGGIE-------in fact it is trivial.     Important to persons with trivial forebrains.     As to matters of brutality-----islam apes important aspects of Christianity such as the FILTH of (st) Constantine and Justin-----the disgusting  "canon"


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



No , we eat ham, we are not kosher, and we have the Holy Trinity, Judaism and Muslim , are very same, and  Islam learned everything from Judaism, Rabbis even helped write the Koran.

We happily had Roman and Greek input in our Christianity.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...



no---it is ENRICHMENT OF THE SOUL


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> I am a gay, cross dressing, guy whose uses toilet paper with my right hand. Will Happiness in Islam work for me?


Yes, just not the version applied by murderous assholes who use religion as a mask to push their desire of domination and prejudice.   Same applies to all religions, including atheism.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Not much difference between Islam and Judaism.  Same thing really.[/QUOTE]

very very different------in fact, Christianity is more   "like"   Judaism than is islam.     For the shallow minded----the fact that both muslims and jews do not eat pork is THE BIGGIE-------in fact it is trivial.     Important to persons with trivial forebrains.     As to matters of brutality-----islam apes important aspects of Christianity such as the FILTH of (st) Constantine and Justin-----the disgusting  "canon"[/QUOTE]

penny>>>>No , we eat ham, we are not kosher, and we have the Holy Trinity, Judaism and Muslim , are very same, and  Islam learned everything from Judaism, Rabbis even helped write the Koran.

rosie>>> penny-dear,  try to write in English.   To What does "no"  refer ?    From where did you learn that eating ham is a "RELIGION"?     What does  "are very same"  mean?      "islam learned everything from Judaism"??    like what?    Islam does not include the "kosher"  laws.   There are dietary restrictions in almost all human societies. 
Christians learned the Nuremburg laws from 
Constantine and Justin (romans)    Romans learned crucifixtion from Greeks and Persians.   Can you name the rabbis who wrote the Koran-----and the language in which they wrote it?    Muslims learned crucifixion from the Christians and most of shariah law   

We happily had Roman and Greek input in our Christianity.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > The message hold true even for Christians and Jews. Do you agree?
> ...


Happiness, Ms.Rossi ... happiness. Have you heard of it?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Of course-----I encountered muslims ----I learned WAY BACK ----like almost 50 years that  HAPPINESS is being a muslim----and almost HAPPINESS is being lucky enough to live in a land RULED by muslims.   Years after I learned that,  encountered hubby----His family---ie is parents had the great joy of living in a land ruled by muslims.    Hubby was born during their escape.   He does not remember being born------and never really experienced the JOY of living in a land ruled by muslims------but he did learn lots about it from his parents and other relatives----and friends.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness, Ms.Rossi ... happiness. Have you heard of it?
> ...


You missed my point entirely. The OP talks about achieving 'Happiness' through Islam, insinuating that Islam is the ONLY way of succeeding. I merely stated (through a feigned question) that 'happiness' is purported to be attainable through both Christianity and Judaism as well. I wanted to know if the OP was willing to acknowledge that fact.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



I understood your point------I tried to provide you with the standard  MUSLIM   POV.    There is more   (so sorry)     Since hubby was born in  a shariah shit hole-------and we live in a very diverse city-----sometimes he runs into
muslims from that  very same shit hole.   When each IDs his background-----the muslim  INVARIABLY states  something like
  "OH-----YOUR PEOPLE WERE VERY HAPPY LIVING THERE"


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ...The OP talks about achieving 'Happiness' through Islam,* insinuating that Islam is the ONLY way of succeeding*. I merely stated (through a feigned question) that 'happiness' is purported to be attainable through both Christianity and Judaism as well. I wanted to know if the OP was willing to acknowledge that fact.


I don't see any insinuation other than Islam can provide a path to happiness.  Certainly not anymore than other religions _insinuate_.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > ...The OP talks about achieving 'Happiness' through Islam,* insinuating that Islam is the ONLY way of succeeding*. I merely stated (through a feigned question) that 'happiness' is purported to be attainable through both Christianity and Judaism as well. I wanted to know if the OP was willing to acknowledge that fact.
> ...




It seems to me that you have not had the opportunity of learning much about islam. 
It IS Islamic partyline that the ONLY way to
happiness is islam----either by being born a muslim,  "reverting to islam" or the least effective ----happily accepting Islamic rule.    I agree that just about all religions "insinuate"   that IT IS THE WAY----theoretically.   However,  in general,  at least in the USA-----Sunday school teachers do not
stress the idea to six year olds that EVERYONE WANTS,  DEPERATELY, TO BE A SOUTHERN BAPTIST----OR, AT LEAST RULED BY THE BAPTIST CHURCH.   to the point that six year olds ANNOUNCE as such in every playground and continue to do so into old age


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> It seems to me that you have not had the opportunity of learning much about islam....


Untrue, but I can see why my disagreeing with you must be very upsetting.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ...... hubby was born in  a shariah shit hole  ......  When each IDs his background-----the muslim  INVARIABLY states  something like
> "OH-----YOUR PEOPLE WERE VERY HAPPY LIVING THERE"


A bit like the Afro-American, *"Once you've had a black man, you'll never go back to white men again."  *Well, I've dated both black and white women who previously had relationships with black men. Duh.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that you have not had the opportunity of learning much about islam....
> ...



I am not upset about your disagreeing----with what do you disagree?  (out of curiosity)


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ----with what do you disagree?  (out of curiosity)


If he tells you, let me know too.


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


That, according to you, I haven't had the opportunity to learn much about Islam.  Why do you think so?  Because I disagreed with you?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



No.    because by your statement you seem to say that people of all the different faiths have the SAME sense of  "ours is the ONLY way for all the world"   as do muslims.   I disagree with THAT idea.    It was achmadinejad who stated---IN THE UN GENERAL ASSEMBLY  ..no less---"ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WORLD"      I knew that----since I have encountered muslims long before achmadinejad stood up in the UN to announce    "I AM NUTS".   Even the muslim teenagers I knew when I was a kid KNEW IT.    The Hindus did not  "know"  that HINDUISM is the  "RELIGION FOR THE WORLD"     <<< THAT is a basic principle of life with which muslims are inculcated from birth along with the idea that societies invaded by muslims are DELIGHTED to be subjugated


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I don't see any insinuation other than Islam can provide a path to happiness.  Certainly not anymore than other religions _insinuate_.



John 14:16 - _Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me_.

2 Timothy 4:17 -- _Notwithstanding the Lord stood with me, and strengthened me; that by me the preaching might be fully known, and that all the Gentiles might hear: and I was delivered out of the mouth of the lion_.

Definition of INSINUATE
_a :  to introduce (as an idea) gradually or in a subtle, indirect, or covert way <insinuate doubts into a trusting mind>
b :  to impart or suggest in an artful or indirect way :  imply <I resent what you're insinuating_>

Personally, I think Muhammad plagiarized a lot of the Quran, but then many claim Moses plagiarized from older religions.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> That, according to you, I haven't had the opportunity to learn much about Islam.  Why do you think so?  Because I disagreed with you?


In addition to what rosie's already said, I'd like to say flat out that you are wrong. In Judaism, for example, the meaning of "The Chosen People" is almost always tweaked by non-Jews. Being 'chosen' means that they have accepted to live according to the Orthodox law. All non-Jews (according to Orthodox Judaism) need only follow the ten commandments to attain favour with God, while the Orthodox Jew is burdened with a multitude of "do's & don'ts". 
*
NOTE: *This means that non-Jews are OK with God, which is in contrary to your statement.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any insinuation other than Islam can provide a path to happiness.  Certainly not anymore than other religions _insinuate_.
> ...



Muhammad could neither read nor write.    It is not clear to me that Moses wrote the entire book known as "the torah"----the first five books of the thing commonly called the "old testament".      As to Plagiarism-----it seems to me that the first five books were derived from-----various writings.    I am not sure that is PLAGIARISM---some people compiled ancient writings


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Definition of INSINUATE
> _a :  to introduce (as an idea) gradually or in a subtle, indirect, or covert way <insinuate doubts into a trusting mind>
> b :  to impart or suggest in an artful or indirect way :  imply <I resent what you're insinuating_>


*FIRST.* Unfortunately, your knowledge of *general *religion is as poor as your English comprehension. The OP opened this thread on "how to" attain happiness *through Islam.* If the OP were witnessing the glory of God's grace then he would have offered a "how to" achieve happiness *through religion/God*. He could have even restricted himself to a "how to" attain happiness *through the monolithic God,* including Islam, Christianity, and Judaism. The OP didn't do that. He chose to preach Islam, alone. Ignoring (for the moment) your poor understanding of of general religion and English comprehension, do you at least see that the word *insinuate *fulfills the requirements of your own quoted definition above?

*SECOND. *I offered the OP an opportunity of clarifying himself .... just in case I had misjudged him. Your interference indicates that you might like to "head him off at the pass" before he can respond to my question. It's really, really, really interesting to know what you think his answer will be, but I'd kind of like for him to answer my question himself. Would that be alright with you?


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> In addition to what rosie's already said,* I'd like to say flat out that you are wrong.* ...


Thanks for your opinion, but your support for one religion while attacking another religion proves my point.  Have a really Blessed Day!


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Muhammad could neither read nor write.    It is not clear to me that Moses wrote the entire book known as "the torah"----the first five books of the thing commonly called the "old testament".      As to Plagiarism-----it seems to me that the first five books were derived from-----various writings.    I am not sure that is PLAGIARISM---some people compiled ancient writings


Doesn't mean Muhammad didn't have scribes.

What are the first five books of the Bible?
_The first five books of the Bible are Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers and Deuteronomy. Collectively, they are called the Pentateuch or the Torah. According to Jewish and Christian oral tradition, they were dictated to Moses by God, and scholars believe they were written by multiple authors over centuries_.

Call it "_lifting old stories and calling them your own_" then.


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ...Unfortunately, your knowledge of *general *religion is as poor as your English comprehension. ...


Thanks for the drama and the insults.  Your continuing to assert the righteousness of your religion over all others is just a bonus.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to what rosie's already said,* I'd like to say flat out that you are wrong.* ...
> ...


OH MY GOD! On top of everything else .... you're illiterate too!
You think my reply is in *"support for one religion while attacking another religion"*!







Divine.Wind said:


> .... Your continuing to assert the righteousness of your religion over all others is just a bonus.


*"My religion"?* What religion might that be?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammad could neither read nor write.    It is not clear to me that Moses wrote the entire book known as "the torah"----the first five books of the thing commonly called the "old testament".      As to Plagiarism-----it seems to me that the first five books were derived from-----various writings.    I am not sure that is PLAGIARISM---some people compiled ancient writings
> ...



It is not clear to me that  MOSES said-----"I wrote all of this stuff myself"    or even     "I was in my tent one day and an ANGEL dictated to me"      According to the KORAN ITSELF------Muhummad himself said----"an angel   (specifically GABRIEL---the same one that Jacob encountered on the LADDER TO HEAVEN)  dictated---word for word---the Koran, to me "


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammad could neither read nor write.    It is not clear to me that Moses wrote the entire book known as "the torah"----the first five books of the thing commonly called the "old testament".      As to Plagiarism-----it seems to me that the first five books were derived from-----various writings.    I am not sure that is PLAGIARISM---some people compiled ancient writings
> ...





GLASNOST said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > That, according to you, I haven't had the opportunity to learn much about Islam.  Why do you think so?  Because I disagreed with you?
> ...



to the above----I will add-----Glasnost is not here for the purpose of TOUTING HIS RELIGION------the old lion is here as a proselytizer


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> OH MY GOD! On top of everything else .... you're illiterate too!
> You think my reply is in *"support for one religion while attacking another religion"*!
> 
> 
> ...


Assholology?  Atheism?  Anything but Islam?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...




Butt??


----------



## Mudda (Dec 3, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


Mohammed married a 9 year old, making him a pedophile. This is who you quote and also talk about righteousness?


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

Humanity has always had its share of assholes and haters.  

Heck, even the Bible proves this with David sending Uriah into danger so he could have Uriah's wife, Bathsheba.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...



Muhummad's screwing a nine year old was the least of his filth


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 3, 2016)

James 4:12
_*There is one lawgiver, who is able to save and to destroy: who art thou that judgest another?*_


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ----- Glasnost is not here for the purpose of TOUTING HIS RELIGION------the old lion is here as a proselytizer


BINGO!
And as Breaking.Wind has begun quoting the scriptures himself, I imagine he's competing with old lion for his share of converts.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> John 14:16 - _Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me_.


Glasnost 04:12 -_ “Lack of knowledge is no sin, but concocting falsehoods and exporting it as fact « without fetter » is a sin of monumental proportions.”  
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Divine.Wind said:



			Humanity has always had its share of assholes and haters.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


So peaceful...






... son tranquil...






... that made so many moslems happy.


----------



## Votto (Dec 3, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.
> 
> Islime is a cancer on the earth and if there was any supernatural inspiration involved it was from lucifer himself.
> 
> ...



You make even a Mullah feel dirty inside you naughty boy you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 4, 2016)

Trying to score some afterlife Virgins by converting infidels off of USMB, eh? I see your angle. Go fishing in another pond.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Humanity has always had its share of assholes and haters.
> 
> Heck, even the Bible proves this with David sending Uriah into danger so he could have Uriah's wife, Bathsheba.



so true-----both David and Muhummad were assholes.     Nathan  (the prophet)  makes a big big deal of David's big big sin and predicts dire consequences ---family disasters including deaths, rebel sons,  utter disorder---david is virtually destroyed -----the only good that comes out of the situation is ONE of sons of david and Bathsheba turns out ok----to wit  SOLOMON.    Muhummad screws around with little girls and passes out little girls to his friends as little gifts after slaughtering their parents and his activities are called  GLORIOUS


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 4, 2016)

*Happiness is Not Restricted to Material Things*

From an Islamic viewpoint, happiness is not restricted to material prosperity, though material reasons make up some of the elements of happiness. The material aspect is merely a means, but not the end in itself. Thus, the focus in attaining happiness is on non-material, more abstract concerns, like the positive effects of good behavior. God says:
- "And the cattle, He has created them for you; in them there is warm clothing and numerous benefits, and from them you eat. There is beauty in them for you when you bring them home in the evening and when you lead them to pasture in the morning."

- "Say (O Muhammad): “Who has forbidden the adornment given by God  that He has brought forth for his servants, and the good things of sustenance?” Say: “They are, in the life of this world, for those who believe, and exclusively for them on the Day of Resurrection.”


----------



## Mudda (Dec 4, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Happiness is Not Restricted to Material Things*
> 
> From an Islamic viewpoint, happiness is not restricted to material prosperity, though material reasons make up some of the elements of happiness. The material aspect is merely a means, but not the end in itself. Thus, the focus in attaining happiness is on non-material, more abstract concerns, like the positive effects of good behavior. God says:
> - "And the cattle, He has created them for you; in them there is warm clothing and numerous benefits, and from them you eat. There is beauty in them for you when you bring them home in the evening and when you lead them to pasture in the morning."
> ...


What does Mo say about buying and raping 9 year olds?


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 4, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> .... Breaking.Wind......


LOL  

No doubt that is the best you could come up with.  No doubt at all. 



GLASNOST said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > John 14:16 - _Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me_.
> ...


Thank you for an excellent example of Delusions of Grandeur.  

Delusion of Grandeur | Encyclopedia of Psychology
_A delusion of grandeur is the fixed, false belief that one possesses superior qualities such as genius, fame, omnipotence, or wealth. It is most often a symptom of schizophrenia, but can also be a symptom found in psychotic or bipolar disorders, as well as dementia (such as Alzheimer’s)._

_People with a delusion of grandeur often have the conviction of having some great but unrecognized talent or insight. They may also believe they have made some important discovery that others don’t understand or appreciate._


_Less commonly, the individual may have the delusion of having a special relationship with a prominent person (such as being an adviser to the President). Or the person may believe that actually are a very prominent and important person, in which case the actual person may be regarded as an imposter._

_Grandiose delusions may have religious content, such as the person believes he or she has received a special message from God or another deity._

_Sometimes, in popular language, this disorder may be known as “megalomania,” but is more accurately referred to as narcissistic personality disorder if it is a core component of a person’s personality and identity. In such disorders, the person has a greatly out-of-proportion sense of their own worth and value in the world. People with this issue can also sometimes have a taste for the finer, more extravagant things in life._

_Sometimes drug use or abuse can intensify or bring on episodes of delusion of grandeur. People who take phencyclidine (PCP) or amphetamines are especially at risk. People who are high and experience a delusion of grandeur may be at increased risk for physically harmful behavior. For instance, if you believe you are capable of flying after taking PCP, and try to jump off a 10-story building based upon that false belief, you may be at serious risk of death._

_Example: A woman believes she has been selected by a deity for eventual elevation to divine status; she goes around blessing people._


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 4, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> so true-----both David and Muhummad were assholes.     Nathan  (the prophet)  makes a big big deal of David's big big sin and predicts dire consequences ---family disasters including deaths, rebel sons,  utter disorder---david is virtually destroyed -----the only good that comes out of the situation is ONE of sons of david and Bathsheba turns out ok----to wit  SOLOMON.    Muhummad screws around with little girls and passes out little girls to his friends as little gifts after slaughtering their parents and his activities are called  GLORIOUS


The barbarism of primitive societies is shocking, but not restricted to any one society or religion.  History is replete with examples of mankind's brutality to his fellow man. 

One of my favorite examples in the Bible is the revenge of Dinah's brothers.  It's a story about how the rape of a sister was avenged with lies, murder and more rape....all with God's blessing, of course.

Bible Gateway passage: Genesis 34 - New International Version
*Dinah and the Shechemites*
34 Now Dinah, the daughter Leah had borne to Jacob, went out to visit the women of the land. 2 When Shechem son of Hamor the Hivite, the ruler of that area, saw her, he took her and raped her. 3 His heart was drawn to Dinah daughter of Jacob; he loved the young woman and spoke tenderly to her. 4 And Shechem said to his father Hamor, “Get me this girl as my wife.”

5 When Jacob heard that his daughter Dinah had been defiled, his sons were in the fields with his livestock; so he did nothing about it until they came home.

6 Then Shechem’s father Hamor went out to talk with Jacob. 7 Meanwhile, Jacob’s sons had come in from the fields as soon as they heard what had happened. They were shocked and furious, because Shechem had done an outrageous thing in[a] Israel by sleeping with Jacob’s daughter—a thing that should not be done.

8 But Hamor said to them, “My son Shechem has his heart set on your daughter. Please give her to him as his wife. 9 Intermarry with us; give us your daughters and take our daughters for yourselves. 10 You can settle among us; the land is open to you. Live in it, trade in it, and acquire property in it.”

11 Then Shechem said to Dinah’s father and brothers, “Let me find favor in your eyes, and I will give you whatever you ask. 12 Make the price for the bride and the gift I am to bring as great as you like, and I’ll pay whatever you ask me. Only give me the young woman as my wife.”

13 Because their sister Dinah had been defiled, Jacob’s sons replied deceitfully as they spoke to Shechem and his father Hamor. 14 They said to them, “We can’t do such a thing; we can’t give our sister to a man who is not circumcised. That would be a disgrace to us. 15 We will enter into an agreement with you on one condition only: that you become like us by circumcising all your males. 16 Then we will give you our daughters and take your daughters for ourselves. We’ll settle among you and become one people with you. 17 But if you will not agree to be circumcised, we’ll take our sister and go.”

18 Their proposal seemed good to Hamor and his son Shechem. 19 The young man, who was the most honored of all his father’s family, lost no time in doing what they said, because he was delighted with Jacob’s daughter. 20 So Hamor and his son Shechem went to the gate of their city to speak to the men of their city. 21 “These men are friendly toward us,” they said. “Let them live in our land and trade in it; the land has plenty of room for them. We can marry their daughters and they can marry ours. 22 But the men will agree to live with us as one people only on the condition that our males be circumcised, as they themselves are. 23 Won’t their livestock, their property and all their other animals become ours? So let us agree to their terms, and they will settle among us.”

24 All the men who went out of the city gate agreed with Hamor and his son Shechem, and every male in the city was circumcised.

25 Three days later, while all of them were still in pain, two of Jacob’s sons, Simeon and Levi, Dinah’s brothers, took their swords and attacked the unsuspecting city, killing every male. 26 They put Hamor and his son Shechem to the sword and took Dinah from Shechem’s house and left. 27 The sons of Jacob came upon the dead bodies and looted the city where[c] their sister had been defiled. 28 They seized their flocks and herds and donkeys and everything else of theirs in the city and out in the fields. 29 They carried off all their wealth and all their women and children, taking as plunder everything in the houses.

30 Then Jacob said to Simeon and Levi, “You have brought trouble on me by making me obnoxious to the Canaanites and Perizzites, the people living in this land. We are few in number, and if they join forces against me and attack me, I and my household will be destroyed.”

31 But they replied, “Should he have treated our sister like a prostitute?”


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 4, 2016)

That's rich. The Windy One finds a Biblical story about a Rape allegedly "condoned" by God. Congratulations. And your reason that this is one of your favorite stories from the Bible? Obviously, it serves as proof that Christians are just as barbaric as Muslims.

Never mind that TODAY Islam treats it's women WORSE than the ancient example you managed to dig up from the Bible. Are you going to give us a lecture on the Crusades next? That would be a much more recent example of Christian barbarism.


----------



## Divine Wind (Dec 4, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> That's rich. The Windy One finds a Biblical story about a Rape allegedly "condoned" by God. Congratulations. .....


Translation:  _ Fuck the Bible.  It's wrong_.  

Sorry, dude, but you can look it up yourself.  The OT is full of all kinds of brutality.  Slavery, deceit, rape, murder. Tough times.   

Obviously my point went over the heads of the stupid, so let me clarify.  Religion is a tool just like a gun.   It's neither inherently evil nor good.  Its how it's use by a human being that determines its goodness.  Yes, you are correct some Muslim cultures are barbaric.   We've have cults here in Texas that were Christian and involved statutory rape.  Was that the fault of Christianity or assholes doing the rape? 

Polygamist leader Warren Jeffs sentenced to life in prison
_Polygamist leader Warren Jeffs was sentenced Tuesday to life in prison plus 20 years for sexually assaulting two girls he claimed were his "spiritual wives."

Jeffs, 55, will have to spend at least 45 years in prison before being eligible for release, according to Jerry Strickland, spokesman for the Texas Attorney General's office.

The jury sentenced Jeffs to life in prison for aggravated sexual assault of a 12-year-old girl and 20 years in prison for the sexual assault of a 15-year-old girl. He must serve at least 35 years of the life sentence and half of the other sentence, Strickland said. The judge in the case ordered that the sentences be served consecutively._

Growing Up Under Koresh: Cult Children Tell of Abuses
F_or sins as small as spilling milk, the children said, they were struck with a wooden paddle known as "the helper." To train for the final battle, they were instructed to fight each other, and if they did not fight hard enough, they were paddled for that, too.

David Koresh told them to call their parents "dogs"; only he was to be referred to as their father. Girls as young as 11 were given a plastic Star of David, signifying that they had "the light" and were ready to have sex with the cult leader. A team of therapists said these were some of the things that 19 of the 21 surviving children of the Branch Davidian cult had told them about their lives inside the compound._


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 4, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > That's rich. The Windy One finds a Biblical story about a Rape allegedly "condoned" by God. Congratulations. .....
> ...


That's not what I was saying. It appears to me that you spend a great deal of time and effort to analyze Christian "outliers" i.e. Waco, to make a case that Christianity is no better than Islam. I am saying that is misleading and incorrect. 

For example the leading agencies facilitating Muslim refugees entering the United States are Christian Ministries. I am not a Christian but I recognize them as basically good hearted towards all people including Muslims. Probably more good hearted than they should be IMO! However I do not see that same good hearted intent in Islam and their agencies. The only outreach I see coming from Muslims is recruitment.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 5, 2016)

*Islam Ensures Eternal Happiness for Humanity*

Islam comes with a complete way of life. It provides rules and procedures to prepare a person for life in both this world and the next. In this way, Islam ensures a person’s well being in this world as well as in the life to come. Islam comes to protect the highest needs of man:_ life, reason, wealth, lineage, and faith. _

Happiness, from an Islamic perspective, occurs on two levels:

*1. Worldly happiness:* Islamic Law lays down a number of injunctions and regulations to guarantee man’s happiness during his worldly life, which is his first life. At the same time, Islam emphasizes that the life of this world is nothing more than a means of attaining the Hereafter, which is the true life that we all must strive to attain. God says:
- Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life.

- Seek, with what Allah has given you, the abode of the Hereafter, and do not forget your share of this world. 

- Little are the enjoyments of the life of this world as compared to the Hereafter. ​*2. Eternal happiness:* This is _the true, lasting_ happiness. This happiness depends on the righteousness of the individual in his worldly life. God says:
- The ones whom the angels take in death, [being] good and pure; [the angels] will say, "Peace be upon you. Enter Paradise for what you used to do.". 

- For those who do good in this world, there is good, and the abode of the Hereafter will be better; and excellent indeed will be the abode of the pious. ​


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 6, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


I find it exceedingly strange that the only way for theists to find "happiness" is to concede their own intellect, reason, and free will to some invisible magic skyman.

I have peace of mind, and a sense of well-being all on my own, without needing some imaginary supernatural entity to give me permission to feel that way.  Now, I will admit that I'm not exactly tranquil, or "relaxed", but that's just because I am hypermanic.  It's the way my brain is wired.  relaxed is over-rated.  I prefer to be direct, and intense.  Go after life with a vengeance.  That's my philosophy.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


The only way to be truly happy as a mooseleem is to have a big villa with 4 wings and a central pagoda, and 4 wives of various ages from 14 to 34 and lots of little rag headed boys and veiled girls running around, goats and chickens in the yard, and an oil lease of your own to make money for nothing from.

The rest of the mooseleem wacko's need to dream of 72 virgins in Valhalla with firm breasts and flowing hair.

It is a worthless religion designed for the gullible and the worthless in society.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ...The OP talks about achieving 'Happiness' through Islam, insinuating that Islam is the ONLY way of succeeding. I merely stated (through a feigned question) that 'happiness' is purported to be attainable through both Christianity and Judaism as well. I wanted to know if the OP was willing to acknowledge that fact.


The O/P either has the villa and the 4 wives or else he has the fantasy of the 72 virgins.

There are only 2 ways in Islam for the mooseleems.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> The message hold true even for Christians and Jews. Do you agree?


The Jews are an ancient religion and culture dating back to Moses in 1450 BCE.

Theirs is a way of life which amounts to exploiting non Jews.

The Christians have a strict code of ethics and the fantasy of a Heaven in the next world if they cannot get as rich as the Jews in this life.

There is a big difference between these 3 ideologies, although as religions they are all essentially mythological and fantasy based.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> ......... There is a big difference between these 3 ideologies, although as religions *they are all essentially mythological and fantasy based*.


I don't agree with your whole post, but I certainly do agree with this part of it! However, in addition to what I've high-lighted from your response, I think you missed the MOST IMPORTANT element ...... *"superstition".*


----------



## Onyx (Dec 6, 2016)

If God exists, then no religion is entitled ownership over God. 

Let's stop with this possessive "*My* God" bullshit. It isn't like any of your cults have more validity anyways.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 6, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> I find it exceedingly strange that the only way for theists to find "happiness" is to concede their own intellect, reason, and free will to some invisible magic skyman.
> 
> I have peace of mind, and a sense of well-being all on my own, without needing some imaginary supernatural entity to give me permission to feel that way.  Now, I will admit that I'm not exactly tranquil, or "relaxed", but that's just because I am hypermanic.  It's the way my brain is wired.  relaxed is over-rated.  I prefer to be direct, and intense.  Go after life with a vengeance.  That's my philosophy.


The role of human being is defined on Earth. God has made him vicegerent therein, whereby he must strive to inhabit and develop the Earth, bring about prosperity, and work for the best interests of mankind in this world. These noble objectives are surrounded by difficulties and require man to exert a lot of effort and to bear heavy burdens in order to fulfill them. Life is not always as easy and simple as we would wish it to be. Quite the contrary, it goes from being easy to being very difficult, just like a person goes from being healthy to being ill or from being poor to being rich and vice versa. Man must constantly deal with these trials throughout his life. In this way, he can realize the noblest qualities that these trials demand from him, like patience, willpower, determination, courage, reliance upon God, industry, and good morals.

These qualities are among the greatest sources of tranquility, peace of mind, and happiness. God says: 
Surely, we will try you with something of fear, hunger and loss of wealth, lives, and the fruits of your labor, but give glad tidings to the patient ones; who, when afflicted with calamity say, ‘To Allah we belong and to Him we shall return.’ These are the ones who will receive blessings and mercy from their Lord, and these are the ones who are rightly guided.​Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said: 
“How astonishing is the affair of the believer. All of his affairs turn out for the best. If goodness befalls him, he is thankful and this is good for him, and if ill fortune befalls him, he is patient and this is good for him.”​


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> The O/P either has the villa and the 4 wives or else he has the fantasy of the 72 virgins..


When I found out that Allah was going to provide me with 72 virgins I was all set to convert to Islam. However, I later found out that we don't get to choose. I mean, who wants to be allotted 72 overweight virgins with rotten teeth and who can't cook anything but falafel? Why else would they still be virgins?


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > I find it exceedingly strange that the only way for theists to find "happiness" is to concede their own intellect, reason, and free will to some invisible magic skyman.
> ...


This is only true, if you first concede the presumption that "God" even exists.  Without that presumption, your "purpose" for human beings is meaningless.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


By your logic the basis for all scientific investigation is meaningless too.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


No it's not.  God has nothing to do with scientific research, and investigation.  By the way, here is that proof you were asking about of me opposing Islam just as much as I oppose Christianity.  You both worship the same magic skyman, although you would both deny that emphatically.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


The basis for scientific analysis is observation and hypothesis.  What is a hypothesis if it is not an assumption based on observation.  In science one assumes a condition and then tests that condition and through observation, then confirms or denies the hypothesis (i.e. the assumption).


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


The problem is that religion assumes a position for which there is no way to test objectively.  What objective test is there for the existence of your invisible magic skyman?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


Don't be silly.  Of course we can test it.  You just have never tried.

Do you really believe that if there is Creator, He would not leave a way for us to figure out the difference between right and wrong?   Virtue is the greatest organizing principle. When people behave virtuously, predictable success will NATURALLY follow. When people behave without virtue, predictable failures will NATURALLY occur. This is nature accepting or rejecting us.  

Man is born with the ability to know right from wrong and when he violates it, rather than abandoning the concept, he rationalizes that he did not violate it. Men don't do evil for evil's sake, they do evil for the sake of their own good. So from this we can know that man prefers good over evil. 

So getting back to the concept of nature rejecting us, how can we know if we are truly doing good or doing evil and rationalizing that we are doing good? The answer is simple... outcomes. Moral laws are not like physical laws. When you violate a physical law, the consequence is immediate. Not so for moral laws. The consequence of violating a moral law is not usually immediate, but since error cannot stand it will eventually fail. And when it does, if we are honest and paying attention we will come to know the error of our way and repent (i.e. transform). Thus evolving our consciousness (i.e. growing as human beings) and continuing our march towards the next leap in the evolution of matter.  

We can test the assumption that God exists and is good by embracing His Spirit and worshiping Him in Spirit and Truth by dying to self and observing what happens when we do so.  Only then will one see how everything is connected.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > This is only true, if you first concede the presumption that "God" even exists.  Without that presumption, your "purpose" for human beings is meaningless.
> ...


You are not making any sense, or perhaps you have none "to make".


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


The basis for scientific analysis is observation and hypothesis. What is a hypothesis if it is not an assumption based on observation. In science one assumes a condition and then tests that condition and through observation, then confirms or denies the hypothesis (i.e. the assumption).


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> The basis for scientific analysis is observation and hypothesis. What is a hypothesis if it is not an assumption based on observation. In science one assumes a condition and then tests that condition and through observation, then confirms or denies the hypothesis (i.e. the assumption).


Yes. This is exactly why I criticized your statement, a statement that insinuates that the unbiased study of the origins of life (allowing for "confirmation or denial" as you've rightly pointed out) is no more worthy of endevour than  striving to give credibility (bias) to superstitious preconceptions.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > The basis for scientific analysis is observation and hypothesis. What is a hypothesis if it is not an assumption based on observation. In science one assumes a condition and then tests that condition and through observation, then confirms or denies the hypothesis (i.e. the assumption).
> ...


As long as human beings are involved it is impossible to remove human bias unless one is objective.  So even science is not necessarily immune from bias.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> This is only true, if you first concede the presumption that "God" even exists.  Without that presumption, your "purpose" for human beings is meaningless.


For the universe to exist, there must be a creator..common sense..
Faith gives a person an ideal to strive for. His life is invested with a higher meaning that inspires him to work and expend his efforts in order to realize it. This keeps him away from living a narrow, selfish life. He instead lives his life for the good of others in the society in which he lives. A person who lives only for himself finds his days shortened and his goals constrained. When he, instead, lives for the ideal that inspires him, his life appears long and beautiful, beginning with the dawn of humanity and continuing long after he leaves the Earth. This enhances his perception of the moments, hours, and days of his life.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > This is only true, if you first concede the presumption that "God" even exists.  Without that presumption, your "purpose" for human beings is meaningless.
> ...


There is no common sense to that claim at all, which is why it relies on "faith".  Gravity exists.  That is common sense.  No faith required.  Entropy occurs.  Common sense.  No faith required.  See, faith is only required when there is no evidence.  I choose to rely on evidence and objective fact, not faith, and superstition.


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> As long as human beings are involved it is impossible to remove human bias unless one is objective.  So even science is not necessarily immune from bias.


Why not just admit it. You have nothing to contribute to this subject.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> There is no common sense to that claim at all, which is why it relies on "faith".  Gravity exists.  That is common sense.  No faith required.  Entropy occurs.  Common sense.  No faith required.  See, faith is only required when there is no evidence.  I choose to rely on evidence and objective fact, not faith, and superstition.


The evidence is overwhelming...


----------



## GLASNOST (Dec 7, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> For the universe to exist, there must be a creator..common sense..


Your superstition is what you call common sense.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > As long as human beings are involved it is impossible to remove human bias unless one is objective.  So even science is not necessarily immune from bias.
> ...


It seems that I am not the first person to recognize the inherent bias of human beings... even human beings engaged in science.

The non-expert problem and climate change science. Excerpts:

_Before I start, let me say as clearly as possible that *I agree with the scientific consensus on climate change*. I endorse the scientific consensus on climate change to protect my career and reputation. To do otherwise would be dumb, at least in my situation._

_If you have been involved in any climate change debates online or in person, you know they always take the following trajectory: Climate science believers state that all the evidence, and 98% of scientists, are on the same side. Then skeptics provide links to credible-sounding articles that say the science is bunk, and why. How the heck can you – a non-expert – judge who is right?_

_You probably default to trusting whatever the majority of scientists tell you. But how reliable are experts, even when they are mostly on the same side?_

_Ask the majority of polling experts who said Trump had only a 2% chance of becoming president. Ask the experts who said the government’s historical “food pyramid” was good science. What you really want to know is whether climate change looks more like the sort of thing that turns out to be right or the sort of thing that turns out to be wrong._

_It seems to me that a majority of experts *could* be wrong whenever you have a pattern that looks like this:_


_A theory has been “adjusted” in the past to maintain the conclusion even though the data has changed._
_Prediction models are complicated._
_The models require human judgment to decide how variables should be treated._
_There is a severe social or economic penalty for having the “wrong” opinion in the field._
_There are so many variables that can be measured – and so many that can be ignored – that you can produce any result you want by choosing what to measure and what to ignore._
_The argument from the other side looks disturbingly credible._
_
end quote

====================================================

A perfect example of #4

Is the Field of Psychology Biased Against Conservatives?_


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > For the universe to exist, there must be a creator..common sense..
> ...


Coming from someone whose avatar is a dog shitting on the American flag, I will take that for what it is worth.

Communism is naturalized humanism.  Karl Marx


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Not at all true.  "Virtue" is a human ethical construct. Even your own Bible acknoweldges that there is not "natural" consequences of "virtue".  Read Ecclesiastes sometime.



ding said:


> Man is born with the ability to know right from wrong and when he violates it, rather than abandoning the concept, he rationalizes that he did not violate it. Men don't do evil for evil's sake, they do evil for the sake of their own good. So from this we can know that man prefers good over evil.


The problem with this Socratic proposition you are so fond of is that it relies on an outdated concept of "Good" and "Evil".



ding said:


> So getting back to the concept of nature rejecting us, how can we know if we are truly doing good or doing evil and rationalizing that we are doing good? The answer is simple... outcomes. Moral laws are not like physical laws. When you violate a physical law, the consequence is immediate. Not so for moral laws. The consequence of violating a moral law is not usually immediate, but since error cannot stand it will eventually fail. And when it does, if we are honest and paying attention we will come to know the error of our way and repent (i.e. transform). Thus evolving our consciousness (i.e. growing as human beings) and continuing our march towards the next leap in the evolution of matter.


Again you are wrong.  There is no evidence whatsoever that 'doing evil" has any consequences in nature.



ding said:


> We can test the assumption that God exists and is good by embracing His Spirit and worshiping Him in Spirit and Truth by dying to self and observing what happens when we do so.  Only then will one see how everything is connected.


How convenient.  The test of the existence of God is to commit to the presumption that God exists.  And, for how long do I need to commit to this presumption?


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > There is no common sense to that claim at all, which is why it relies on "faith".  Gravity exists.  That is common sense.  No faith required.  Entropy occurs.  Common sense.  No faith required.  See, faith is only required when there is no evidence.  I choose to rely on evidence and objective fact, not faith, and superstition.
> ...


You have to kow I'm not gonna spend two hours watching some propaganda video.  How about you give us the highlights?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


lol, you won't even watch a 8 minute video by a former KGB Colonel which explains your subversive techniques.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


So then you do believe that we are born hardwired to know right from wrong?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


So then you do believe that people do evil for evil's sake?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


So then you believe there is no distinction between good and evil, no morality or any other kind of value, save pleasure?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ow convenient. The test of the existence of God is to commit to the presumption that God exists. And, for how long do I need to commit to this presumption?



That is usually how science experiments work.  They have to be tested.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


That's because Atheism doesn't rely on "brainwashing", that would be religion.  it relies on indoctrination, and brainwashing from early childhood on.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Nope.  and don't bother posting those those articles about the pseudo-science "studies" trying to "prove" that infants are born with an "innate" sense of "right and wrong".  I read them the last time you posted them, and after researching the sources of the studies dismissed them then.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


Communism is naturalized humanism. Karl Marx

The propaganda of atheism is necessary for our programs. Vladimir Lenin

1. de-moralize
2. destabilize
3. crisis
4. normalize


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


Proving yet again that atheists are the first to reject science when it does not suit their agenda.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ow convenient. The test of the existence of God is to commit to the presumption that God exists. And, for how long do I need to commit to this presumption?
> ...


No it's not.  The "method' you are suggesting is like telling a scientist, "If you wanna know if your new acne medicine works, inject yourself with it,"  No scientist with half a brain conducts experiments like that.  You need a controlled test environment, objective observers to record results, and a detailed proposal of the expected results.

But, let's assume, just for the sake of argument that your methodology wasn't completely fucked up.  I commit myself to God.  I accept Jesus into my heart as lord and Saviour, I pray, and worship in the divine light of the Holy Spirit.  Now, a month later, I am mugged, and robbed.  This would be clear evidence that your premise was wrong, correct?


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Why do you bother repeating yourself, when you know that you are not willing to defend your bullshit?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


So scientists don't test their hypothesis?


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


Because this is who you are.

Communism is naturalized humanism. Karl Marx

The propaganda of atheism is necessary for our programs. Vladimir Lenin

1. de-moralize
2. destabilize
3. crisis
4. normalize


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Pseudo-science used to advance an agenda isn't science.  You know, like Gay Conversion therapy.  There is nothing scientific about that torture, but it does advance the Christian anti-homosexual agenda.  I don't reject science.  I reject propaganda masquerading as science.  There's a difference.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


So you are against testing ideas and assumptions to prove their validity?

They worship science but are the first to argue against it.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


All you're posting is gibberish.  That has nothing to do with who I am.  If it weren't gibberish you would defend it.


----------



## Czernobog (Dec 7, 2016)

ding said:


> Czernobog said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Only when those tests are unscientific.  And I notice you didn't answer my question.  So, this conversation is over.  Because an honest exchange requires *both* parties to be willing to answering the questions of the other.  You just want to keep interrogating me, without answer any question I ask.  when you are ready to have an honest exchange, you let me know.


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


Communism is naturalized humanism. Karl Marx

The propaganda of atheism is necessary for our programs. Vladimir Lenin

1. de-moralize
2. destabilize
3. crisis
4. normalize

"...As humanism in its development was becoming more and more materialistic, it also increasingly allowed concepts to be used first by socialism and then by communism, so that Karl Marx was able to say, in 1844, that "communism is naturalized humanism."

This statement has proved to be not entirely unreasonable. One does not see the same stones in the foundations of an eroded humanism and of any type of socialism: boundless materialism; freedom from religion and religious responsibility (which under Communist regimes attains the stage of antireligious dictatorship); concentration on social structures with an allegedly scientific approach. (This last is typical of both the Age of Enlightenment and of Marxism.) It is no accident that all of communism's rhetorical vows revolve around Man (with a capital M) and his earthly happiness. At first glance it seems an ugly parallel: common traits in the thinking and way of life of today's West and today's East? But such is the logic of materialistic development.

The interrelationship is such, moreover, that the current of materialism which is farthest to the left, and is hence the most consistent, always proves to be stronger, more attractive, and victorious. Humanism which has lost its Christian heritage cannot prevail in this competition. Thus during the past centuries and especially in recent decades, as the process became more acute, the alignment of forces was as follows: Liberalism was inevitably pushed aside by radicalism, radicalism had to surrender to socialism, and socialism could not stand up to communism.

The communist regime in the East could endure and grow due to the enthusiastic support from an enormous number of Western intellectuals who (feeling the kinship!) refused to see communism's crimes, and when they no longer could do so, they tried to justify these crimes. The problem persists: In our Eastern countries, communism has suffered a complete ideological defeat; it is zero and less than zero. And yet Western intellectuals still look at it with considerable interest and empathy, and this is precisely what makes it so immensely difficult for the West to withstand the East.

I am not examining the case of a disaster brought on by a world war and the changes which it would produce in society. But as long as we wake up every morning under a peaceful sun, we must lead an everyday life. Yet there is a disaster which is already very much with us. I am referring to the calamity of an autonomous, irreligious humanistic consciousness.

It has made man the measure of all things on earth — imperfect man, who is never free of pride, self-interest, envy, vanity, and dozens of other defects. We are now paying for the mistakes which were not properly appraised at the beginning of the journey. On the way from the Renaissance to our days we have enriched our experience, but we have lost the concept of a Supreme Complete Entity which used to restrain our passions and our irresponsibility.

We have placed too much hope in politics and social reforms, only to find out that we were being deprived of our most precious possession: our spiritual life. It is trampled by the party mob in the East, by the commercial one in the West. This is the essence of the crisis: the split in the world is less terrifying than the similarity of the disease afflicting its main sections.

If, as claimed by humanism, man were born only to be happy, he would not be born to die. Since his body is doomed to death, his task on earth evidently must be more spiritual: not a total engrossment in everyday life, not the search for the best ways to obtain material goods and then their carefree consumption. It has to be the fulfillment of a permanent, earnest duty so that one's life journey may become above all an experience of moral growth: to leave life a better human being than one started it.

It is imperative to reappraise the scale of the usual human values; its present incorrectness is astounding. It is not possible that assessment of the President's performance should be reduced to the question of how much money one makes or to the availability of gasoline. Only by the voluntary nurturing in ourselves of freely accepted and serene self-restraint can mankind rise above the world stream of materialism.

Today it would be retrogressive to hold on to the ossified formulas of the Enlightenment. Such social dogmatism leaves us helpless before the trials of our times.

Even if we are spared destruction by war, life will have to change in order not to perish on its own. We cannot avoid reassessing the fundamental definitions of human life and society. Is it true that man is above everything? Is there no Superior Spirit above him? Is it right that man's life and society's activities should be ruled by material expansion above all? Is it permissible to promote such expansion to the detriment of our integral spiritual life?

If the world has not approached its end, it has reached a major watershed in history, equal in importance to the turn from the Middle Ages to the Renaissance. It will demand from us a spiritual blaze; we shall have to rise to a new height of vision, to a new level of life, where our physical nature will not be cursed, as in the Middle Ages, but even more importantly, our spiritual being will not be trampled upon, as in the Modern Era.

The ascension is similar to climbing onto the next anthropological stage. No one on earth has any other way left but — upward." Alexander Solzhenitsyn - Harvard Address


----------



## dani67 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


religion is jew fault.
islam-christianity-judiasm. all of them are made in jew


----------



## ding (Dec 7, 2016)

Czernobog said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Czernobog said:
> ...


You seem to be confusing my explaining that it can be tested with findings.  They are two different things.  You are arguing against even doing a test.  I am saying try and see what comes of it.  You cry for science and run from it when it does not suit you.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 8, 2016)

*High moral standards that inspire one to do good for others:*
Man is a social being who needs to interact with beings of his own kind. It is not possible for him to exist independently of others in every aspect of his life. Interacting with others is unavoidable, and people differ greatly in their physical and mental peculiarities. 

Allah says, describing the Messenger (peace be upon him): 
- And verily you (O Muhammad) are of an exalted standard of character.​
- And by the mercy of Allah, you dealt with them gently. And had you been severe and hard-hearted, they would have dispersed from around you; so overlook their faults and ask God for their forgiveness; and consult them in affairs. ​Allah says:
- Help one another in virtue and piety, and do not help one another in sin and transgression. ​
-  The good deed and the evil deed are not equal. Repel evil with that which is better, then verily the one between whom and you there was enmity will become as if he was a close friend.
​Thus, it is unavoidable that displeasing things will happen between people that can cause them sorrow and distress.
If a person cannot deal with these things in an honorable manner, then his interaction with others – which in and of itself is unavoidable – will be a great source of distress and misery for his life. For this reason, Islam emphasizes morality and the development of moral character. 

Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said: 
“I was only sent to perfect the Highest moral characters.” 

Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said:
“The similitude of the believers in their affection and mercy towards each other is like that of one body; if any part of it feels pain, the whole body becomes feverish and restless.”​


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

Happiness in Islam is having the camels to buy a really hot chick!


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Happiness in Islam is having the camels to buy a really hot chick!


*3.* Militant atheism and anger (Studies and historical information about atheism and anger)

*5.* Militant atheism (Historical information about atheism/violence/intolerance)

*6.* Atheism and emotional intelligence (Cites relevant studies about atheists having lower emotional intelligence). See also: Atheism and alcoholism

*7.* Atheism and social intelligence (Cites relevant studies and historical data showing lower interpersonal skills within the atheist population)

*10.* Atheism and irrationality (Cites studies on irreligion/irrationality/superstitious beliefs and other relevant information)

*11.* Atheism, obesity and loneliness (Cites studies and other relevant data)


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness in Islam is having the camels to buy a really hot chick!
> ...


Jus' sayin'. It's better to have lots of camels in Islam then to have no camels at all!


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


And I was just saying all the mental problems and issues militant atheists like yourself face.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Militant agnostic.


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Are you embarrassed to be affiliated with atheists?


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I especially like that you have nothing to attack agnosticism with, so you need to label me as an atheist. Your weakness in this area is glaring.


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


There are no agnostics in religious forums.  You aren't an agnostic. 

Besides, there's nothing to attack, they don't have the mental disorders of a militant atheist like you do.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

ding said:


> Besides, there's nothing to attack, *they don't have the mental disorders *of a militant atheist like you do.


Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, there's nothing to attack, *they don't have the mental disorders *of a militant atheist like you do.
> ...


Delusion is a sign of a mental disorder.  

Your picture was next to their definition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Militant atheism is a term applied to atheism which is hostile towards religion. Militant atheists have a desire to propagate the doctrine, and differ from moderate atheists because they hold religion to be harmful. Recently the term _militant atheist_ has been used to describe adherents of the New Atheism movement,[11] which is characterized by the belief that religion "should not simply be tolerated but should be countered, criticized and exposed."[12]


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You just admitted that you have nothing to attack agnostics on. I am proven right once again.


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


No.  I proved that you are a militant atheist who denies his own existence which makes you batshit crazy.


----------



## Mudda (Dec 8, 2016)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I love it that you can't stand that I'm agnostic.


----------



## ding (Dec 8, 2016)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I truly wish you were agnostic rather than a militant atheist because militant atheists are socialists and communists.  We all know how evil they are too, right?  I can't wait for them to Darwinize themselves out of existence.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 9, 2016)

A person who believes in God alone without associating with Him any partner, with a belief that is pure and free from any defects, will enjoy a tranquil heart, a peaceful soul, and will not be full of worry and anxiety over life. He will be pleased with whatever Allah has ordained for him; thankful for all the good things in his life and patient with misfortune. The submission of a believer to Allah gives him the peace of mind that a person needs in order to be industrious and hard working. This is because he senses that his life has meaning and a definite purpose that he must strive to achieve.
 Allah says:
Those who believe and do not mix their belief with iniquity, for them there is security and they are the rightly guided.​
_Faith is not only a means to attain happiness; it is also a means to ward off the things that prevent happiness.
_This is because the believer knows that he is going to be tried and tested throughout his life and that these trials are opportunities for him to put his faith into practice. They help the believer to develop inner strength through the noble qualities of patience and determination, and through trusting in Allah, seeking His assistance, and fearing Him alone. These qualities are some of the most effective ways of realizing the objectives of life, and of bearing life’s trials.
Allah says:
If you are suffering, then they too are suffering as you are, but you hope from Allah what they do not hope for.​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> A person who believes in God alone without associating with Him any partner, with a belief that is pure and free from any defects, will enjoy a tranquil heart, a peaceful soul, and will not be full of worry and anxiety over life. He will be pleased with whatever Allah has ordained for him; thankful for all the good things in his life and patient with misfortune. The submission of a believer to Allah gives him the peace of mind that a person needs in order to be industrious and hard working. This is because he senses that his life has meaning and a definite purpose that he must strive to achieve.
> Allah says:
> Those who believe and do not mix their belief with iniquity, for them there is security and they are the rightly guided.​
> _Faith is not only a means to attain happiness; it is also a means to ward off the things that prevent happiness.
> ...



      old cat----you are proselytizing,  a rude and obnoxious habit.    The posters on this board constitute a diverse group
of people, some of whom are OFFENDED because of a familial history of having been oppressed in shariah adherent
countries----sometimes by forced conversion to your "religion"


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 10, 2016)

God is the greatest source of peace for the heart, and the one whose remembrance can bring joy to the soul. Remembrance of God is the pleasure and comfort of the believer while attaining what benefits him and avoiding what harms him. For this reason, Islamic Law prescribes a number of specific remembrances to relate the Muslim back to his Lord whatever the circumstance, in every place, and at all times, when hoping for something desired, or fearing something disliked.

These remembrances connect the believer’s conscience with his Creator, so he sees beyond the cause and effect relationships in the world around him. Consequently, he does not exaggerate their importance so much that they can disturb his spirit. He does no exalt the worldly causes of things beyond their limits, because he realizes that these causes in and of themselves have no effect, but their effects come_ only by the decree of God_. Allah says:
Verily, in the remembrance of Allah hearts find rest. ​
Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) spoke of the necessity of taking proper action to accomplish what one wants to accomplish, seeking the help of Allah, and not grieving if the results are not the ones that were hoped for. He said:
“Strive for what benefits you and seek the help of God and do not behave as if you are incapable. And do not say, ‘If only I had done this or that, it would have been this way or that.’ Instead say, ‘Allah decreed what he decreed and what he wishes to do, he does.’​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> God is the greatest source of peace for the heart, and the one whose remembrance can bring joy to the soul. Remembrance of God is the pleasure and comfort of the believer while attaining what benefits him and avoiding what harms him. For this reason, Islamic Law prescribes a number of specific remembrances to relate the Muslim back to his Lord whatever the circumstance, in every place, and at all times, when hoping for something desired, or fearing something disliked.
> 
> These remembrances connect the believer’s conscience with his Creator, so he sees beyond the cause and effect relationships in the world around him. Consequently, he does not exaggerate their importance so much that they can disturb his spirit. He does no exalt the worldly causes of things beyond their limits, because he realizes that these causes in and of themselves have no effect, but their effects come_ only by the decree of God_. Allah says:
> Verily, in the remembrance of Allah hearts find rest. ​
> ...




In sum and substance-----don't worry about anything-----ALLAH DID IT  ---it's an encouragement to young pious muslimah girls----fitted out with bomb
belts as they climb into a bus load of children


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 11, 2016)

*Happiness and Contentment*


One of the secrets of happiness is the feeling of contentment..

Produced by the Muslim American Society (MAS) and presented by Dr. Imad Bayoun (Around 9 min.)


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2016)

the happiness of islam is the knowledge that muslims have the right to rape non muslims


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 12, 2016)

*Mental Health:*
Non-Muslims often seek happiness in alcohol or drugs; yes, those who consume alcohol and drug users describe moments of euphoria, but those moments are followed by long periods of misery and dejection. Every worldly pleasure and enjoyment has one thing in common: it is fleeting and momentary. Happiness, on the other hand, is sustained and long-term.

The rational mind is the basis for accountability in Islamic Law. Therefore, the Wise Lawgiver commands that it should be preserved and protected and prohibits everything that can diminish it or cause it harm. Alcoholic beverages and drugs are among the worst things that can cause the loss of mental faculties. For this reason, God has forbidden them, He says:
O you who believe, intoxicants, gambling, idols, and divination are abominations of Satan’s handiwork. So avoid all of it so that perhaps you might be successful. Satan wants only to excite enmity and hatred between you with intoxicants and gambling and hinder you from the remembrance of Allah and from prayer. So will you not then abstain? ​Here Br. Abu Sumayyah Lebron shares how he turned around his life for better. He talks about how he got out of the environment of drugs, drinking and partying, and started a life with a goal to please his Creator.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mental Health:*
> Non-Muslims often seek happiness in alcohol or drugs; yes, those who consume alcohol and drug users describe moments of euphoria, but those moments are followed by long periods of misery and dejection. Every worldly pleasure and enjoyment has one thing in common: it is fleeting and momentary. Happiness, on the other hand, is sustained and long-term.
> 
> The rational mind is the basis for accountability in Islamic Law. Therefore, the Wise Lawgiver commands that it should be preserved and protected and prohibits everything that can diminish it or cause it harm. Alcoholic beverages and drugs are among the worst things that can cause the loss of mental faculties. For this reason, God has forbidden them, He says:
> O you who believe, intoxicants, gambling, idols, and divination are abominations of Satan’s handiwork. So avoid all of it so that perhaps you might be successful. Satan wants only to excite enmity and hatred between you with intoxicants and gambling and hinder you from the remembrance of Allah and from prayer. So will you not then abstain? ​Here Br. Abu Sumayyah Lebron shares how he turned around his life for better. He talks about how he got out of the environment of drugs, drinking and partying, and started a life with a goal to please his Creator.



In reality-----alcoholism and drug abuse is very common amongst muslims.   In shariah shit holes---over the past 1400 years-----based on the BS lie of "toleration" in islam---both Christians and Jews who caved into the filth of dhimmia were "allowed"  to make wine.   The REAL purpose was to provide muslims with intoxicants.      The system breaks down when shariah shit progressively decimates that populations of non muslims----but the drug trade today-----is actually in the hand of islam


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 13, 2016)

*Spiritual Health:*
Islamic Law encourages the believer to remember God at all times. Likewise it makes a minimum amount of worship obligatory upon him to ensure that he gets his spiritual nourishment. This includes the prescribed prayers, fasting, Zakah , and the Hajj/pilgrimage. It then opens for him a wide door for voluntary worship of every kind. These forms of worship return the worshipper to his Lord and reaffirm the bond that exist between him and Godnwhenever the deluge of worldly concerns starts to sweep him away. For this reason, God’s Messenger (peace be upon him) used to say to Bilâl, the one who would give the call to prayer:
“O Bilâl, let us find relaxation in prayer.” 

Islamic Law prohibits everything that can cause spiritual sickness and weakness. It prohibits us from following our vain desires, clinging to baseless beliefs, and devotion to pleasure, because these things blind the heart and make it heedless of Allah’s remembrance. For this reason, God says, describing the unbelievers in the following way:
Those who disbelieve will enjoy this world and eat as cattle eat, and the Hellfire will be their abode.​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Spiritual Health:*
> Islamic Law encourages the believer to remember God at all times. Likewise it makes a minimum amount of worship obligatory upon him to ensure that he gets his spiritual nourishment. This includes the prescribed prayers, fasting, Zakah , and the Hajj/pilgrimage. It then opens for him a wide door for voluntary worship of every kind. These forms of worship return the worshipper to his Lord and reaffirm the bond that exist between him and Godnwhenever the deluge of worldly concerns starts to sweep him away. For this reason, God’s Messenger (peace be upon him) used to say to Bilâl, the one who would give the call to prayer:
> “O Bilâl, let us find relaxation in prayer.”
> 
> ...



right-----it is actually true----as my colleagues have ASSURED me, that in muslim countries----the medical schools teach that  "mental illness"  is a sickness ONLY
of kaffirin---------muslims never get depressed unless they slip into  "kufr"  or---"shirk"    or whatevah      Physical disease is also caused by  "lack of islam"---For many years the SAUDIS provided that   WHO  with a stat ------"NO  HIV IN 
SAUDI ARABIA"       ie muslims don't get that nasty sickness --------at conferences even the muslim docs laughed. -------of course it was a lie-----they finally gave up on that bit of idiocy sometime in the 90s.    I should add that when the Saudis broke down and admitted they have  cases of   AIDS-----they blamed it on the fact of
foreign workers  (yeah,  right).


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 13, 2016)

Islam is an evil ideology. 'nuff said.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 14, 2016)

*Emotional Health:*
Many people are heedless of the importance of emotional health and are equally heedless of the way to take care of it, in spite of the fact that it a basic pillar of happiness. For this reason, Islam strives to develop a person’s inner state in the best manner, purifying it with noble qualities. One of the most important matters here is the development of a balanced, harmonious, and composed emotional makeup. The basis for an upright emotional character is, first and foremost, faith.God says:
Do not strain your eyes in longing for the things that we have given to some groups of them to enjoy, the splendor of the life of this world, through which we test them. But the provision of your Lord is better and more lasting.​Thereafter come the other important elements of an upright emotional character, like possessing a high standard of morality and avoiding ignoble traits like worldly ardor, envy, anger, pride, conceit, stinginess and malice, traits that can only lead to emotional instability and anxiety.God says

- O you who believe, let not one group scoff at another; it may be that the latter are better than the former. Nor let some women scoff at other women; it may be that the latter are better than the former. Do not defame one another and do not call each other by nicknames. How evil is the name of iniquity after faith. And whoever does not repent, these are indeed transgressors. O you who believe, avoid much suspicion. Indeed some suspicion is sinful. And do not spy on or backbite one another. Would one of you like to eat the flesh of his dead brother? You would hate it. And fear Allah. Verily, Allah is Oft Forgiving, Most Merciful.
​Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said:
“If there are three of you, do not two of you talk secretly to one another to the exclusion of the third until you mix with other people, because you may hurt his feelings.”​


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 14, 2016)

The words fear Allah appears many times in the Quran. The following verses about what Allah will do to unbelievers are good reasons to fear him. The Quran makes plain that these punishments are for all eternity. 

22.19 These two antagonists dispute with each other about their Lord: But those who deny (their Lord),- for them will be cut out a garment of Fire: over their heads will be poured out boiling water.
22.20 With it will be scalded what is within their bodies, as well as (their) skins.
22.21 In addition there will be maces of iron (to punish) them.
22.22 Every time they wish to get away therefrom, from anguish, they will be forced back therein, and (it will be said), "Taste ye the Penalty of Burning!"


4.56 Those who reject our Signs, We shall soon cast into the Fire: as often as their skins are roasted through, We shall change them for fresh skins, that they may taste the penalty: for God is Exalted in Power, Wise.


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 14, 2016)

Allah is a direct reflection of the hateful narcissist who created him.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 16, 2016)

*Physical health:* 
Man is naturally concerned with preserving his physical health, this being part of his instinct to survive. It is also a means of realizing his worldly aims of attaining food, drink, clothing, and transportation. 

Islam is concerned with man’s survival and physical health. It forbids murder and prohibits consuming things that are hazardous to one’s health. God says: 
Do not kill a person – whose life Allah has made sacred – except in the dispensation of justice.​God’s Messenger (peace be upon him) says:
“There shall be no harm nor causing of harm.”​


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 16, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Physical health:*
> Man is naturally concerned with preserving his physical health, this being part of his instinct to survive. It is also a means of realizing his worldly aims of attaining food, drink, clothing, and transportation.
> 
> Islam is concerned with man’s survival and physical health. It forbids murder and prohibits consuming things that are hazardous to one’s health. God says:
> ...



This applies to Moslems only.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 17, 2016)

*Alcoholic liver disease:*
During the early days of Islam, consumption of liquor, just like other ills and evils of society, was also prevalent.  When Prophet Muhammad migrated from Makkah to Madinah he found that the people of Madina were also indulged in drinking. The masses were so attracted by the superficial and deceptive benefits offered by drinking that their minds became oblivious of the harmful effects and the evils lurking within these addictions.  

Our Prophet was the finest model who set the best example of his sublime characteristic, so much that whatever was yet to be declared prohibited His habit and nature made him detest it from the very outset. 

*Muslims are happy whenever they follow the orders of their creator. They are potentially immune against this devastating disease.
Quran 2:219 *
*"They ask you concerning wine and gambling. Say: "In them there is great sin, and some profit, for men, but sin is greater than the profit."*​*Alcohol is detrimental to your health especially your liver.  Alcohol remains the second most common cause of liver cirrhosis after hepatitis C virus (HCV) infection in the United States.
*Drinking too much alcohol can lead to three types of liver conditions - fatty liver, hepatitis and 'scarring' of the liver (cirrhosis). You are unlikely to develop these problems if you are a muslim. For all types of liver disease caused by alcohol, the main treatment is to stop drinking alcohol completely.





When you drink alcohol, it is absorbed into the bloodstream from the stomach and intestines. All blood from the stomach and intestines first goes through the liver before circulating around the whole body. So, the highest concentration of alcohol is in the blood flowing through the liver.
Alcohol Poisoning and Liver Disease. Effects of alchohol abuse | Patient

Patients get ascites, vomiting of blood, hepatic coma, sexual impotence, decreased libido and hepatocellular carcinoma.




​


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 17, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Physical health:*
> Man is naturally concerned with preserving his physical health, this being part of his instinct to survive. It is also a means of realizing his worldly aims of attaining food, drink, clothing, and transportation.
> 
> Islam is concerned with man’s survival and physical health. It forbids murder and prohibits consuming things that are hazardous to one’s health. God says:
> ...



Is this justice?
Hadith Bukhari

Volume 8, Book 82, Number 794:

Narrated Anas:

Some people from the tribe of 'Ukl came to the Prophet and embraced Islam. The climate of Medina did not suit them, so the Prophet ordered them to go to the (herd of milch) camels of charity and to drink, their milk and urine (as a medicine). They did so, and after they had recovered from their ailment (became healthy) they turned renegades (reverted from Islam) and killed the shepherd of the camels and took the camels away. The Prophet sent (some people) in their pursuit and so they were (caught and) brought, and the Prophets ordered that their hands and legs should be cut off and that their eyes should be branded with heated pieces of iron, and that their cut hands and legs should not be cauterized, till they die.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 18, 2016)

List of Islamic Terror Attacks


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 19, 2016)

*“Whoever changed his Islamic religion, then kill him.”* — Bukhari 9.84.57 

Sahih Bukhari

Volume 4, Book 52, Number 260: 


 Ali burnt some people and this news reached Ibn 'Abbas, who said, "Had  I been in his place I would not have burnt them, as the Prophet said, 'Don't punish (anybody) with Allah's Punishment.' No doubt, I would have killed them, for the Prophet said, 'If somebody (a Muslim) discards his religion, kill him.' "

 Volume 9, Book 83, Number 37:

I said, "By Allah, Allah's Apostle never killed anyone except in one of the following three situations: (1) A person who killed somebody unjustly,  was killed (in Qisas,) (2) a married person who committed illegal sexual intercourse and (3) a man who fought against Allah and His Apostle and deserted Islam and became an apostate."

 Volume 9, Book 84, Number 57: 

 Some Zanadiqa (atheists) were brought to 'Ali and he burnt them. The news of this event, reached Ibn 'Abbas who said, "If I had been in his  place, I would not have burnt them, as Allah's Apostle forbade it, saying, 'Do not punish anybody with Allah's punishment (fire).' I would have killed them according to the statement of Allah's Apostle, 'Whoever changed his Islamic religion, then kill him.'"

 Volume 9, Book 89, Number 271: 

 A man embraced Islam and then reverted back to Judaism. Mu'adh bin Jabal came and saw the man with Abu Musa. Mu'adh asked, "What is wrong  with this (man)?" Abu Musa replied, "He embraced Islam and then reverted back to Judaism." Mu'adh said, "I will not sit down unless you kill him (as it is) the verdict of Allah and His Apostle

 Volume 9, Book 84, Number 58: 

There was a fettered man  beside Abu Muisa. Mu'adh asked, "Who is this (man)?" Abu Muisa said, "He was a Jew and became a Muslim and then reverted back to Judaism." Then Abu Muisa requested Mu'adh to sit down but Mu'adh said, "I will not sit down till he has been killed. This is the judgment of Allah and His Apostle (for such cases) and repeated it thrice. Then Abu Musa  ordered that the man be killed, and he was killed.


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 19, 2016)

*A good Moslem is one who engages in violent (and non violent) jihads against freedom. This pleases Allah more than any other act. All people should be ashamed to be Moslem. All Moslems should leave Islam.* 

 Sahih Bukhari
 Volume 4, Book 52, Number 53:
 Narrated Anas bin Malik:

The Prophet said, "Nobody who dies and finds good from Allah (in the Hereafter) would wish to come back to this world even if he were given the whole world and whatever is in it, except the martyr who, on seeing the superiority of martyrdom, would like to come back to the world and get killed again (in Allah's Cause)."

 Narrated Anas: 

The Prophet said, "A single endeavor (of fighting) in Allah's Cause in the afternoon or in the forenoon is better than all the world and whatever is in it. A place in Paradise as small as the bow or lash of one of you is better than all the world and whatever is in it. And if a houri from Paradise appeared to the people of the earth, she would fill the space between Heaven and the Earth with light and pleasant scent and her head cover is better than the world and whatever is in it."

 Volume 4, Book 52, Number 65:
 Narrated Abu Musa:

A man came to the Prophet and asked, "A man fights for war booty; another fights for fame and a third fights for showing off; which of them fights in Allah's Cause?" The Prophet said, "He who fights that Allah's Word (i.e. Islam) should be superior, fights in Allah's Cause."

 Volume 4, Book 52, Number 72:
 Narrated Anas bin Malik:

The Prophet said, "Nobody who enters Paradise likes to go back to the world even if he got everything on the earth, except a Mujahid who wishes to return to the world so that he may be martyred ten times because of the dignity he receives (from Allah)."

 Narrated Al-Mughira bin Shu'ba: 

Our Prophet told us about the message of our Lord that "Whoever amongst us is killed will go to Paradise." Umar asked the Prophet, "Is it not true that our men who are killed will go to Paradise and their's (i.e. those of the Pagan's) will go to the (Hell) fire?" The Prophet said, "Yes."


Koran
2.216 Warfare is ordained for you, though it is hateful unto you; but it may happen that ye hate a thing which is good for you, and it may happen that ye love a thing which is bad for you. Allah knoweth, ye know not. 

2.217 They question thee (O Muhammad) with regard to warfare in the sacred month. Say: Warfare therein is a great (transgression), but to turn (men) from the way of Allah, and to disbelieve in Him and in the Inviolable Place of Worship, and to expel His people thence, is a greater with Allah; for persecution is worse than killing. And they will not cease from fighting against you till they have made you renegades from your religion, if they can. And whoso becometh a renegade and dieth in his disbelief: such are they whose works have fallen both in the world and the Hereafter. Such are rightful owners of the Fire: they will abide therein.


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## dani67 (Dec 19, 2016)

more cry= more whore in heaven


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 19, 2016)

*Muhammad's abuse of the child, Aisha.*

Sahih  Muslim Book 008, Number 3310:
 'A'isha (Allah be pleased with her) reported: Allah's Apostle  (may peace be upon him)  married me when I was six years old, and  I was admitted to his house when I was nine years old.

Sahih  Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 64
 Narrated 'Aisha:
 that the Prophet married her when  she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old, and then  she remained with him for nine years (i.e., till his death).

Sahih  Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 65
 Narrated 'Aisha:
 that the Prophet married her when she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old. Hisham  said: I have been informed that 'Aisha remained with the Prophet  for nine years (i.e. till his death)." what you know of the Quran (by heart)' 

Sahih  Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 88 
 Narrated 'Ursa:
 The Prophet wrote the (marriage contract) with 'Aisha while she was six years old and consummated his marriage with her while she was nine years old and she remained with him for nine years (i.e. till his death).

Sahih  Bukhari 5.236.
Narrated Hisham's father:
 Khadija died three years before the Prophet departed to Medina. He stayed there for two years or so and then he married 'Aisha when she was a girl of six years of age, and he consumed that marriage when she was nine years old.

Sahih  Bukhari 5.234
Narrated Aisha:
 The Prophet engaged me when I was a girl of six (years). We went  to Medina and stayed at the home of Bani-al-Harith bin Khazraj.  Then I got ill and my hair fell down. Later on my hair grew  (again) and my mother, Um Ruman, came to me while I was playing  in a swing with some of my girl friends. She called me, and I  went to her, not knowing what she wanted to do to me. She caught  me by the hand and made me stand at the door of the house. I was breathless then, and when my breathing became Allright, she took  some water and rubbed my face and head with it. Then she took me  into the house. There in the house I saw some Ansari women who  said, "Best wishes and Allah's Blessing and a good  luck." Then she entrusted me to them and they prepared me  (for the marriage). Unexpectedly Allah's Apostle came to me in  the forenoon and my mother handed me over to him, and at that  time I was a girl of nine years of age.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 19, 2016)

*Fetal Alcohol Syndrome*:
It is now exactly 1400 years ago that these Quranic injunctions were revealed, yet alcoholism today is still a major health and sociological hazard to mankind.
Alcohol has now been shown to be a teratogen of major significance and is probably one of the most frequent causes of mental deficiency in the Western World.




*Management*

There is no treatment beside supportive measures for the baby with the fetal alcohol syndrome. The growth retardation and intellectual impairment are permanent and this highlights the seriousness of the condition.

Prevention, therefore, is of utmost importance and this means abstinence from alcohol at all times. The American National Institute of Alcohol Abuse and Alcoholism now advises, rather belatedly "that the safest course to follow in the interest of the best possible outcome" is abstinence.

*CONCLUSION*

Yet another major health hazard from alcohol has been added to the long list of those already well known. But unlike these others the effects of alcohol on the fetus hold serious implications for the development of our future generations.

If mental retardation occurs in more than 80% of these with the fetal alcohol syndrome and approximately 1-2/1000 live births suffer from this syndrome then the number of mentally retarded individuals that are produced is staggering. _Yet this disaster, like the other effects of alcohol, are so easily preventable if only the simple Quranic injunction is followed._

_http://islamset.net/hip/alcohol/index.html_
Fetal Alcohol Syndrome


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 19, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> The message hold true even for Christians and Jews. Do you agree?


atheists as well

Don't need a magic sky man to have peace of mind and happiness


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 20, 2016)

*One Should Pursue the Material Provisions*

It has already been affirmed that God's commands are for the benefits of his slaves. His wisdom expands to include all aspects of sharia. Islam does not deny the importance of material causes for realizing happiness, except that these material things are not a necessary condition for it; they are merely one of many means that can work together to bring it about. Many of the sacred texts attest to this fact. God says: 
Who has forbidden the adornment given by Allah that He has brought forth for his servants, and the good things of sustenance? 
​God’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said:
“How good pure wealth is for a pious servant.”​
He also said:
“Among the things that can bring happiness to the son of Adam are a pious wife, a good home, and a good means of transport.”​


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 21, 2016)

*From Kitab Al-Fawaid*

Shaykh Al Islam Ibn Al-Qayyim Al-Jawziyyah said:

"From the beginning of their creation, people are on a journey. They will not be allowed to halt except when they reach their destination which is either in Paradise or in Hell. The intelligent one among them knows that the journey is based on hardships and embarking [various kinds of] dangers. *It is usually difficult to seek [any] bliss, pleasure or comfort during it [journey], that is to be found after the journey’s end.* It is known that every footstep and every moan made during the journey will not halt him, nor is he burdened to stop. It is established that he is traveling in the state in which the traveler must be in to prepare for the provisions to his destination, and if he halts, sleeps, or rests, he is doing that while preparing to complete the journey."


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 22, 2016)

*Forgiving Others: A Key to Inner Peace*

Learning to forgive our fellow men is a virtue that makes one magnanimous and is bound to lead to eventual triumph. It works wonders especially at times of disagreements, disputes, struggles and fights.

Just imagine the level of moral excellence you can instantly achieve by restraining yourself and forgiving the offender in such situations - especially when you have the power to retaliate.

God says in The Qur'an:

"And hasten to forgiveness from your Lord and to a Paradise as vast as the Heavens and the Earth, which has been prepared for the righteous; 
those who spend [in the cause of Allah ] during ease and hardship and who restrain anger and who pardon the people - and Allah loves the doers of good.." (3:133-134)​
A far nobler act would be to restrain ones self and be patient.  Patience and self-restraint under extreme provocations and for the sake of Allah alone, places one at the peak of moral height which is bound to overwhelm one's persecutors and eventually subdue them.  Enormous rewards are promised  for which a huge sacrifices must be made.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 22, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> God says in The Qur'an:



God said absolutely nothing in the Quran. It was all made up my the false prophet Muhammad.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 23, 2016)

*Forgiving Others: A Key to Inner Peace*

They “restrain their anger, and forgive their fellow men.”(3:134)​
Fearing God works in this respect, providing similar motives and leaving similar effects. Anger is a human reaction which is normally combined with or followed by a fit of temper. It is both natural and essential to man. However, it can only be overcome through that higher perception made possible by the positive effects of fearing God and the spiritual strength which man achieves through looking up to horizons which are far superior and more sublime than man’s own needs and interests.

Restraining anger is only the first stage; it is not sufficient on its own. A person may restrain his anger but harbour a grudge. His outward fury becomes a deeply- seated, inward rancour. Needless to say, anger and fury are preferable to harbouring grudges and rancour. The Qur’ānic emphasises that the God-fearing do not allow their anger to become a grudge.so, they forgive.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 23, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


Ahhh, yes, the happiness of Islam:
The happiness and tranquility of beating your wife if she disobeys.
The happiness and tranquility of throwing gays and lesbians off rooftops.
The happiness and tranquility of murdering those who leave the religion.
The happiness and tranquility of stoning adulteress women.
The happiness and tranquility of imprisoning women who report being raped.
The happiness and tranquility of subjugating women.
The happiness and tranquility of chopping off the hands of those who steal.
The happiness and tranquility of knowing you will go to paradise if you kill anyone who doesn't believe your religion and doesn't obey its teachings.
Ahhh, yes.....the happiness of Islam.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 24, 2016)

*Forgiving Others: A Key to Inner Peace*

They forgive others and do not harbour any ill feelings. When anger is deliberately restrained it becomes a burden, a fire which burns internally sending its smoke over man’s conscience in order to blur his vision. Forgiveness, however, ensures a release from that burden. It gives peace of heart and conscience, as well as an easy movement in a more sublime world.

Those who do not hesitate to forgive others after having been angered by them are also benevolent. The Qur’ānic ayah tells us that God loves all who are benevolent. Use of the term “love” here is significant. Its pleasant, friendly, bright and compassionate shades are in perfect harmony with the pleasant and honourable atmosphere of help and forgiveness.

“God loves the benevolent.”(3:134)​Because God loves the benevolent and the good turns they do, those who love God also love to be benevolent. They have the best of all motives. The final comment is, then, not only an inspiring description, it is a statement of fact.

The community which enjoys God’s love and, in turn, loves God and in which forgiveness replaces anger and rancour is a strong, brotherly and closely-knit community.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 25, 2016)

*Tranquility of the Heart*

Tranquility is the satisfaction of the heart with circumstances without any sense of anxiety or restlessness

It was mentioned in one narration that:

*"Truthfulness is a cause of serenity (Toma'aneenah) and lying is a cause of suspicion."*​
This suggests that one who hears the truth will have Tranquility and satisfaction within his heart as a result, whereas lying causes disturbance and doubt within the heart. 

This shows that the heart feels satisfied with truth and has no anxiety or sense of unease because of it.

Toma'aneenah (Serenity) is something more than tranquillity. It includes knowledge, faith and the attainment of what is known. The example of this is *the toma'aneenah the hearts find with the Qur'an.*


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 26, 2016)

*Affirming God's might, greatness, glory:*

 The Arab idolaters of the past used to claim that the angels were God’s daughters, while Christ-wrshippers made the same claim for Jesus. The whole universe shudders as such false claims are alleged, because monotheism is inherent in the nature of the whole universe.  

They say: ‘The Most Merciful has taken to Himself a son!’ Indeed you have said a most monstrous falsehood, at which the heavens might be rent into fragments, and the earth be split asunder, and the mountains fall down in ruins! That people should ascribe a son to the Most Merciful, although it is inconceivable that the Most Merciful should take to Himself son. (Maryam, ayat 88-92)​
The very sound of these ayat and their rhythm add to the air of anger at this false claim. In fact the whole universe rejects this claim most vehemently. It shudders and quivers with abhorrence as it hears this falsehood against God Almighty. It is a reaction similar to that of a person who feels that his very integrity is attacked, or that the honesty of someone he loves is assailed. The shudder is common to the heavens, the earth and the mountains. In their beat, the words here show the movement of a violent quake.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.
> ...


'Cept I haven't seen a lot of news coverage of Jews beheading, burning alive, raping or otherwise murdering non-muslims lately.  You?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 26, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Affirming God's might, greatness, glory:*
> 
> The Arab idolaters of the past used to claim that the angels were God’s daughters, while Christ-wrshippers made the same claim for Jesus. The whole universe shudders as such false claims are alleged, because monotheism is inherent in the nature of the whole universe.
> 
> ...



I have read the Quran three times to fully understand it and the last time I read it I noticed verse 5.18 which starts by saying  "The Jews and Christians say we are the children of God"  In Muhammad's time men thought theywere all sons of God but Muhammad denied it saying "Nay ye are but men"

Muhammad was a lying blasphemer against the holy spirit which is in all mankind.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Moo ham head, piss be upon him, was a false "profit". The moongod he called allah is as phony as the cult.
> ...



Penny likes to say that  Judaism and Islam are  "the same thing, really" ---LOTS 
----she thinks it helps when muslims engage in mass murder to come up with  "just
like da joooos"       or  "dey got it from joooos"       The habit is reminiscent of the
Islamic habit of claiming    "WE BELIEVE IN JESUS AND DA JOOOS DON'T_--DEY KILLED HIM"             I grew up in a town that when I was a child was a
mix of white anglo saxon protestants and catholics that were almost white anglo saxon themselves----ie british isle types----Irish  etc.  ----(also lots of Aryans).  
The little catholic and little protestant children had "theological discussion"---quite
bitter.       They ACCUSED each other of depravities like    "YOU WORSHIP 
MARY"      (whatevah that meant-----little six year old clueless me was baffled
Penny brings back the memories with her    "da mooslims and da joooos is da same"        Sandbox theology is SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 26, 2016)

Affirming God's might and Glory:

As soon as the offensive word is uttered,
“They say: The Most Merciful has taken to Himself a son,”​The expression of horror immediately follows:
“Indeed you have said a most monstrous falsehood.” (Ayah 89)​
Everything that is settled and stable is thus shaken. The whole universe is in anger at this false allegation against God, the Creator. The statement is shocking to everything in nature. The universe is created and functions on the basis of the basic principle of God’s oneness. In the midst of this universal anger, a clear and definitive statement is issued:

Not one of all [the beings] that are in the heavens or on earth but shall appear before the Most Merciful as a servant. Indeed, He has full cognizance of them. He has kept a strict count of their numbers, and, on the Day of Resurrection, every one of them will appear before Him all alone. (Ayat 93-95)​


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 26, 2016)

Here is a link to abrogated verses. Keep an eye on the verses he uses.

List of Abrogations in the Qur'an - WikiIslam


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 27, 2016)

Happiness and Islam don't belong in the same sentence.

My personal happiness would manifest from seeing Islam eradicated from this planet in a jiffy.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 27, 2016)

*Affirming God's Greatness and Glory:*

All beings that live anywhere in the heavens and on earth are slaves of God, subject to His will, submitting to Him willingly. He has neither son nor partner. All are His creatures and servants. Contemplate the significance of this statement by God, the Most High:* 
*
“Indeed, He has full cognizance of them. He has kept a strict count of their numbers*.”*​
None is forgotten and none will be able to escape.

*“*On the Day of Resurrection, every one of them will appear before Him all alone*.”*​
God watches everyone. They will all come to Him on the Day of Resurrection, each on his or her own. None will have the support or encouragement of anyone else. Indeed, all community feeling is gone, for in front of God, everyone speaks for oneself.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 27, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Forgiving Others: A Key to Inner Peace*
> 
> They forgive others and do not harbour any ill feelings. When anger is deliberately restrained it becomes a burden, a fire which burns internally sending its smoke over man’s conscience in order to blur his vision. Forgiveness, however, ensures a release from that burden. It gives peace of heart and conscience, as well as an easy movement in a more sublime world.
> 
> ...


You are not a true Muslim, for a "true" Muslim firmly believes that Muhammad's latter teachings precede his earlier teachings of peace and love.  To be a true Muslim, you are not to be friends of infidels.  To be a truly devout Muslim, you must believe that to kill a non-believer guarantees you entry into paradise.  To be a true Muslim, you must believe that you may have sex with a child as young as nine, as long as she has had her first menses.  To be a true Muslim, those who abandon your religion and speak ill of it, are to be killed.  
Yours, is a religion of hate and if there is a real deity, it would not be one of hate.  Hate would be a tool of something more sinister, perhaps a devil, if one were to exist.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 28, 2016)

Lion is an apologist. His cherry picking is no different than the critics of Islam. Although he has less to work with. The hate and violence far outweigh anything resembling mercy and compassion.

Lion also neglects these verses pertain to Muslims, not all of mankind. The duality(saying opposites are true) is the height of illogical thinking..


----------



## ScientificHumanism (Dec 28, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


I would hope that ANYBODY who lives an ethical life, and does good works, could avoid Allah's "hell"....that seems fair. I'm not sure if most Muslims agree with that statement, however.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 28, 2016)

ScientificHumanism said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...



Guess what? They do not have to agree. There are plenty who do.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 28, 2016)

*Mercy to all creatures:*

The mercy of Islam extends beyond human beings to all living creations of God.  Islam prohibits cruelty to animals.  Fourteen hundred years ago, long before the modern animal rights movement began with Peter Singer’s book, "Animal Liberation," in 1975, Islam required kindness to animals and cruelty to them is a sufficient reason for a person to be thrown into the Fire!

Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, described God’s punishment of a woman who was sent to Hell because of a cat.  She kept her locked up, neither feeding her nor setting her free to feed herself.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 28, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mercy to all creatures:*
> 
> The mercy of Islam extends beyond human beings to all living creations of God.  Islam prohibits cruelty to animals.  Fourteen hundred years ago, long before the modern animal rights movement began with Peter Singer’s book, "Animal Liberation," in 1975, Islam required kindness to animals and cruelty to them is a sufficient reason for a person to be thrown into the Fire!
> 
> Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, described God’s punishment of a woman who was sent to Hell because of a cat.  She kept her locked up, neither feeding her nor setting her free to feed herself.


Is that why he (Muhammad) ordered black dogs killed?



> Muhammad made strange and harsh statements about dogs and these edicts affect dogs in a tragic way. His teachings may have come from cultural bias, Pagan concepts, or his own imagination, but wherever they came from they led to the cruel treatment of dogs.
> 
> 
> None of the statements regarding dogs are found in the Quran but they abound in the various collections of traditions (hadith). These traditions are a primary foundation of Islamic theology and are the basis of many Islamic laws. They render dogs as "impure" and worse. Per Muhammad’s orders most dogs were to be killed and all dogs of a specific color (black) had to be killed.
> ...



Muhammad and Dogs


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 28, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Mercy to all creatures:*
> ...




muhummad did not like black dogs.    ------so neither does allah.    Muhummad liked to rape little girls -----so allah likes it too.     READ YOUR KORAN


----------



## Brynmr (Dec 29, 2016)

Muhammad treated women no better than cattle, too. Islam is an evil ideology and anyone defending it is defending evil.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 30, 2016)

*Mercy to all creatures:*

Once, the Prophet of Mercy spoke of God’s forgiveness due to the humane treatment of animals.He told his companions the story of a man who got thirsty on his way.  He found a  well, climbed down inside it to the water, and quenched his thirst.  When he came out he saw a panting dog licking on mud out of extreme thirst.  The man thought to himself, ‘*The dog has become as thirsty as I was*!’  The man went down the well again and got some water for the dog.  *God appreciated his good work and forgave him.



* 
The companions asked, ‘*O Prophet of God, do we get rewarded on humane treatment of animals*?’  He said,

"There is a reward in (doing good to) every living being._*"*_​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mercy to all creatures:*
> 
> Once, the Prophet of Mercy spoke of God’s forgiveness due to the humane treatment of animals.He told his companions the story of a man who got thirsty on his way.  He found a  well, climbed down inside it to the water, and quenched his thirst.  When he came out he saw a panting dog licking on mud out of extreme thirst.  The man thought to himself, ‘*The dog has become as thirsty as I was*!’  The man went down the well again and got some water for the dog.  *God appreciated his good work and forgave him.
> 
> ...



a good example of just how dull and trite is the Koran.    The  "little golden book of fairy tales"    -------found in kindergarten classes is far more INTELLECTUALLY
DEMANDING.     I was eager to read the Koran when a copy of PICTHALL fell into my hands -----LONG AGO.      I had read lots of classics------from the Baghavad
Gita  >>>  Ramayana>>>>Odyssey>>> Aneid>>>Iliad>>> Divine Comedy>>>
a few dozen greek plays,  the Old Testament,  the New Testament------of course 
I read all of those little  "golden books"-----like "sleeping beauty"    and  "jack
and the bean stalk"   -----of them all----the one with the least literary value is
   DA KORAN.    It lacks CHARACTER development--------Muhummad--the proband-----goes about from one killng spree to another and NEVER developes
a sense of  his personal failure.     Oedipus is much more insightful


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 30, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mercy to all creatures:*
> 
> Once, the Prophet of Mercy spoke of God’s forgiveness due to the humane treatment of animals.He told his companions the story of a man who got thirsty on his way.  He found a  well, climbed down inside it to the water, and quenched his thirst.  When he came out he saw a panting dog licking on mud out of extreme thirst.  The man thought to himself, ‘*The dog has become as thirsty as I was*!’  The man went down the well again and got some water for the dog.  *God appreciated his good work and forgave him.
> 
> ...



No numbers or source for that bolded crap?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Mercy to all creatures:*
> ...



its from the   "SAHABAH"------the MERRY MEN OF MECCA


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 30, 2016)

*A look into Islamic beliefs:
*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ancient lion said:


> *A look into Islamic beliefs:
> *



are you trying to make a fool of yourself,  old lion?.    The only laudable
verses in the Koran consist of stuff lifted from creeds far superior to islam. 
It seems logical to me that laudable ideas existed even amongst pre-
Islamic arabs------as they do amongst all human societies.    Even apes
harbor some sort of socialization that renders some behaviors unacceptable
in the world of apes.    Long ago when I was a university student----I like to walk
to the  "school of agriculture"---------I liked to see PIG BEHAVIOR-----pig moms
are very nice to their little piglets and the piglets love the big fat sow


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 1, 2017)

*Time Management*

Time is a person’s capital, being the duration of his stay on this world. Islam, therefore, is very concerned with time. It makes the believer responsible for the time at his disposal. On the Day of Judgment, he will be asked about it. Islamic Law requires that he manages his time wisely and utilizes it well. This is achieved by balancing his worldly needs with his worship and caring for his spiritual needs. 

Allah says:
O you who believe, do not let your wealth and children prevent you from the remembrance of Allah. Whosoever does this; they are surely among the losers. And spend from what We have provided you before one of you approaches death and says, ‘My Lord, if you would only give me a little more time, I would give in charity and I would be one of the righteous. ​
Islam encourages the believer to get maximum benefit out of his time, filling it with beneficial activities and good deeds.Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said: 
“The feet of a servant will not turn away on the Day of Judgment until he is asked about four things: _his lifetime_, how he lived it; _his youth_, how he spent it; _his wealth_, from where he earned it and on what he spent it; and _his work_, what work did he used to do.”​


----------



## Taz (Jan 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Time Management*
> 
> Time is a person’s capital, being the duration of his stay on this world. Islam, therefore, is very concerned with time. It makes the believer responsible for the time at his disposal. On the Day of Judgment, he will be asked about it. Islamic Law requires that he manages his time wisely and utilizes it well. This is achieved by balancing his worldly needs with his worship and caring for his spiritual needs.
> 
> ...


Allah also says to beat your wife. Is that what you do?


----------



## Brynmr (Jan 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> A look into Islamic beliefs



*“Whoever changed his Islamic religion, then kill him.”* — Bukhari 9.84.57


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Muhammad treated women no better than cattle, too. Islam is an evil ideology and anyone defending it is defending evil.


Good and bad can come from all things.  It is a process.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Time Management*
> 
> Time is a person’s capital, being the duration of his stay on this world. Islam, therefore, is very concerned with time. It makes the believer responsible for the time at his disposal. On the Day of Judgment, he will be asked about it. Islamic Law requires that he manages his time wisely and utilizes it well. This is achieved by balancing his worldly needs with his worship and caring for his spiritual needs.
> 
> ...



good deeds in islam MEANS----fighting for the glory of islam       ---it includes tying bombs to the ass of ones daughters and nudging her in the direction of gatherings
of   Hindu, Christian,  Buddhist and jewish babies.    Expenditures in the this endeavor I called  "ZAKAT"


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens



it is a POEM       It is a writing from the  "old"  testament.   -------quite a lovely song for the   Rosh Hashanah/Yom Kippur   holiday-------what is your point?


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens
> ...


That it is true.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens



Which means there will be a time when the evil lies of Muhammad will be seen as such and Islam will die as a religion, to be replaced by a new vision of God. A God that does not burn people, and pour boiling liquids on them that melt their skins and their insides for all eternity. Such a God would be a deranged monster not deserving of worship. I for one, look forward to the time that mosques are empty ,and nobody believes in the Quran any more.


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens
> ...


Time will tell.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



There have been many Gods worshipped by men that are now regarded as nothing but myths, and in another hundred years I expect Islam to die out. At the moment Muslims seem to think they can migrate to the west and take it over. But they totally underestimate us and our culture and traditions, which go back longer than Islam has existed.


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


There is only one God.  All religions, except one, are men seeking God.  There is only one revealed religion.  It isn't Islam.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



So, you have a favorite religion, but I do not. I regard Judaism as tribal mythology, and Christianity as a concept padded out with fairy stories about Jesus doing miracles. I would prefer the middle east to be  entirely Christian , which probably would have happened without Muhammad's false teachings queering the pitch.
But I although I respect the essential teachings of Jesus I am not a Christian. My views come from many years of association with spiritualist mediums. They teach that we are immortal spirits that descend into the flesh for experience sake, and we incarnate many times in a cycle of spiritual evolution. There is no lasting hell or any supreme devil. We go to a higher plane of existence when we die and spend some time there before incarnation, until we reach enlightenment, after which we continue to evolve in higher dimensions.
This is the message I have heard from several different trance mediums over the years.


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I see.  Sounds like a religion to me.  Religion is nothing more than a gathering of like minded people around a central belief.  Religion is not God.  Religion is a natural outgrowth of God and it serves a purpose that can only be served through organizing.  Virtue is the ultimate organizing principle and that would be God.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



it is true?       well-----it's a very lovely poem but how does it RELATE


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Everything works for the good of men of goodwill.  Even the things that don't seem to.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh---ok     you play it safe with non-specific statements about nothing


----------



## ding (Jan 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Everything will work itself out.  Error can't stand.  Eventually the radical Islamists will fail just like your unholy allegiance with progressives will fail.


----------



## OZman (Jan 1, 2017)

ding said:


> There is only one revealed religion. It isn't Islam



Eusebius, the great historian of the early Church, admits that the religion that is called Christianity was known to the ancients (Eccl. Hist., 1, ch iv) and writes that the religion of Jesus had "...been known among all nations, nevertheless our life and our conduct, with our doctrines of religion, have not been lately invented by us, but from the first creation of man, so to speak, have been established by the natural understanding of divinely favored men of old... What then should prevent the confession that we who are of Christ practice one and the same mode of life and have one and the same religion as those divinely favored men of old? Whence it is evident that the perfect religion committed to us by the teaching of Christ is not new and strange, but, if the truth must be spoken, it is the first and the true religion".


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2017)

OZman said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one revealed religion. It isn't Islam
> ...



another reason to find Eusebius suspect of being a nut.      the divinely favored? 
Like who?------Plato?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


  Is it true Islam executes homosexuals and non believers? Is that TRUE? Don't want to exaggerate it.  I am a total non believer in Islam. Are we are on the same page here? Islam would kill me? and Gays too? And most liberal westerners?  Wow, that is food for thought. 
Islam is the alternate Left  acceptable version of Santa Clause. How did that happen? George Carlin must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## OZman (Jan 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Don't know Rosie, just found it to be interesting.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2017)

OZman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OZman said:
> ...



it is interesting------Eusebius is an important player in the history of the development of Christianity-------he was an apologist for the New Testament
which   IMHO  is quite a difficult role to undertake


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 2, 2017)

*The Happiness Solution - Imam Siraj Wahhaj*

Imam Siraj Wahhaj (born Jeffrey Kearse), the Imam of Masjid Al-Taqwa in Brooklyn, New York, accepted Islam in 1969. He received Imam training at Ummul Qura University of Makkah in 1978 and he is a national and international speaker on Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Happiness Solution - Imam Siraj Wahhaj*
> 
> Imam Siraj Wahhaj (born Jeffrey Kearse), the Imam of Masjid Al-Taqwa in Brooklyn, New York, accepted Islam in 1969. He received Imam training at Ummul Qura University of Makkah in 1978 and he is a national and international speaker on Islam.



that jerk is an  "INTERNATIONAL SPEAKER ON ISLAM"  ??      he took a long
time to say absolutely nothing.     He threw dirt in the face of "allah"   by mumbling
the idiotic concept of PREDESTINATION-----poor allah is accused of creating people so that they can be miserable or happy on COSMIC WHIM.     It's a libel


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 3, 2017)

*Spiritual Peace*

The faith in God, is a medicine for any spiritual ills, it helps regulate psychic urges which are themselves the mainspring of man's spiritual afflictions.It gives a visage of perfect beauty to life, because when one has *the conviction that everything does not come to an end with this life it creates an inner peace and makes him pass through the entire course of life with steadiness, strength, and moderation.*

Qualities like greed and avarice, which are one of the reasons for anxiety, are moderated as a result of faith in God. The hope of great rewards and the fear of severe punishments make man refrain from rapacity and avoid unreasonable and uncontrolled passion for material things, glitter and ostentation. Thus, *a desirable and serene equilibrium worthy of man's humanity is brought about within his soul.*


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 3, 2017)

*Forgive and forbear:*

*"Those who spend [in the cause of Allah ] during ease and hardship and who restrain anger and who pardon the people - and Allah loves the doers of good.." (3:134)*​


----------



## ding (Jan 3, 2017)

OZman said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one revealed religion. It isn't Islam
> ...


That is good stuff.  Thanks.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 5, 2017)

*5 Minutes Introduction to Islam*
(The song is called Qasida Burdah by Muhammad Al Husayn You can download from here: http://www.rapidshare.com/files/32929...)


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2017)

five minutes of excruciatingly idiotic  BS-----but it is important----millions of
people are FED this crap incessantly


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 6, 2017)

*The Religion, " Re-expressed"*

The first thing that one should know and clearly understand about Islam is what the word "Islam" itself means. The religion of Islam is not named after a person as in the case of Christianity which was named after Jesus Christ, Buddhism after Gotama Buddha, Confucianism after Confucius, and Marxism after Karl Marx. Nor was it named after a tribe like Judaism after the tribe of Judah and Hinduism after the Hindus.

Islam is the true religion of Almighty God (Arabic: Allah), and as such, its name represents the central principle of God's religion; the total submission to the will of God. The Arabic word "Islam" means the submission or surrender of one's will to the only true God worthy of worship and anyone who does so is termed a "Muslim".

The word also implies "peace" which is the natural consequence of total submission to the will of Almighty God. Hence, it was not a new religion brought by Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) in Arabia in the Seventh Century, but only* the true religion of God re-expressed in its final form.*
The True Religion of God


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Religion, " Re-expressed"*
> 
> The first thing that one should know and clearly understand about Islam is what the word "Islam" itself means. The religion of Islam is not named after a person as in the case of Christianity which was named after Jesus Christ, Buddhism after Gotama Buddha, Confucianism after Confucius, and Marxism after Karl Marx. Nor was it named after a tribe like Judaism after the tribe of Judah and Hinduism after the Hindus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 6, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Religion, " Re-expressed"*
> 
> The first thing that one should know and clearly understand about Islam is what the word "Islam" itself means. The religion of Islam is not named after a person as in the case of Christianity which was named after Jesus Christ, Buddhism after Gotama Buddha, Confucianism after Confucius, and Marxism after Karl Marx. Nor was it named after a tribe like Judaism after the tribe of Judah and Hinduism after the Hindus.



I have some respect for all the religions you mention, except Marxism, which is not a religion.
There may be some spiritual truth and wisdom in the other religions you mention, but as far as my reading of the Quran, there are no spiritual virtues in Islam. It is all based on the evil lies of a false prophet.

As for it being re-expressed, what that really means is Islam is stolen from the bible, and other sources.

I knew in the first twenty minutes of reading the Quran it was not from God, because it is full of material plagiarised from the bible and because of the horrors of hellfire that Muhammad promises to unbelievers in him and the day of judgement.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 6, 2017)

Here is a search of the word 'hell' in the Quran to show how evil it really is.

002.206 When it is said to him, "Fear God", He is led by arrogance to (more)
crime. Enough for him is Hell;-An evil bed indeed (To lie on)!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
003.012 Say to those who reject Faith: "Soon will ye be vanquished and gathered 
together to Hell,-an evil bed indeed (to lie on)!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
003.162 Is the man who follows the good pleasure of God Like the man who draws 
on himself the wrath of God, and whose abode is in Hell?- A woeful refuge!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
003.197 Little is it for enjoyment: Their ultimate abode is Hell: what an evil
bed (To lie on)!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.055 Some of them believed, and some of them averted their faces from him:
And enough is Hell for a burning fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.093 If a man kills a believer intentionally, his recompense is Hell, to
abide therein (For ever): And the wrath and the curse of God are upon him, and a
dreadful penalty is prepared for him.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.097 When angels take the souls of those who die in sin against their souls,
they say: "In what (plight) Were ye?" They reply: "Weak and oppressed Were we in
the earth." They say: "Was not the earth of God spacious enough for you to move 
yourselves
away (From evil)?" Such men will find their abode in Hell,- What an evil 
refuge! -

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.115 If anyone contends with the Apostle even after guidance has been plainly
conveyed to him, and follows a path other than that becoming to men of Faith, We
shall leave him in the path he has chosen, and land him in Hell,- what an evil
refuge!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.121 They (his dupes) will have their dwelling in Hell, and from it they will
find no way of escape.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.140 Already has He sent you Word in the Book, that when ye hear the signs of
God held in defiance and ridicule, ye are not to sit with them unless they turn
to a different theme: if ye did, ye would be like them. For God will collect the
hypocrites
and those who defy faith - all in Hell:-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
004.169 Except the way of Hell, to dwell therein for ever. And this to God is
easy.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
005.010 Those who reject faith and deny our signs will be companions of
Hell-fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
005.086 But those who reject Faith and belie our Signs,- they shall be
companions of Hell-fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
007.018 (God) said: "Get out from this, disgraced and expelled. If any of them
follow thee,- Hell will I fill with you all.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
007.041 For them there is Hell, as a couch (below) and folds and folds of
covering above: such is Our requital of those who do wrong.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
007.179 Many are the Jinns and men we have made for Hell: They have hearts 
wherewith they understand not, eyes wherewith they see not, and ears wherewith
they hear not. They are like cattle,- nay more misguided: for they are heedless
(of warning).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
008.016 If any do turn his back to them on such a day - unless it be in a
stratagem of war, or to retreat to a troop (of his own)- he draws on himself the
wrath of God, and his abode is Hell,- an evil refuge (indeed)!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
008.036 The Unbelievers spend their wealth to hinder (man) from the path of God,
and so will they continue to spend; but in the end they will have (only) regrets
and sighs; at length they will be overcome: and the Unbelievers will be gathered
together 
to Hell;-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
008.037 In order that God may separate the impure from the pure, put the impure,
one on another, heap them together, and cast them into Hell. They will be the
ones to have lost.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.035 On the Day when heat will be produced out of that (wealth) in the fire
of Hell, and with it will be branded their foreheads, their flanks, and their
backs, their flanks, and their backs.- "This is the (treasure) which ye buried
for yourselves: 
taste ye, then, the (treasures) ye buried!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.049 Among them is (many) a man who says: "Grant me exemption and draw me 
not into trial." Have they not fallen into trial already? and indeed Hell
surrounds the Unbelievers (on all sides).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.063 Know they not that for those who oppose God and His Apostle, is the Fire
of Hell?- wherein they shall dwell. That is the supreme disgrace.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.068 God hath promised the Hypocrites men and women, and the rejecters, of 
Faith, the fire of Hell: Therein shall they dwell: Sufficient is it for them: for
them is the curse of God, and an enduring punishment,-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.073 O Prophet! strive hard against the unbelievers and the Hypocrites, and
be firm against them. Their abode is Hell,- an evil refuge indeed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.081 Those who were left behind (in the Tabuk expedition) rejoiced in their 
inaction behind the back of the Apostle of God: they hated to strive and fight,
with their goods and their persons, in the cause of God: they said, "Go not
forth in the hea
t." Say, "The fire of Hell is fiercer in heat." If only they could understand!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.095 They will swear to you by God, when ye return to them, that ye may leave
them alone. So leave them alone: For they are an abomination, and Hell is their 
dwelling-place,-a fitting recompense for the (evil) that they did.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
009.109 Which then is best? - he that layeth his foundation on piety to God and
His good pleasure? - or he that layeth his foundation on an undermined
sand-cliff ready to crumble to pieces? and it doth crumble to pieces with him,
into the fire of Hell.
And God guideth not people that do wrong.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
011.119 Except those on whom thy Lord hath bestowed His Mercy: and for this did 
He create them: and the Word of thy Lord shall be fulfilled: "I will fill Hell
with jinns and men all together."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
013.018 For those who respond to their Lord, are (all) good things. But those
who respond not to Him,- Even if they had all that is in the heavens and on
earth, and as much more, (in vain) would they offer it for ransom. For them will
the reckoning be 
terrible: their abode will be Hell,- what a bed of misery!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
014.016 In front of such a one is Hell, and he is given, for drink, boiling
fetid water.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
014.029 Into Hell? They will burn therein,- an evil place to stay in!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
014.030 And they set up (idols) as equal to God, to mislead (men) from the Path!
Say: "Enjoy (your brief power)! But verily ye are making straightway for Hell!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
015.043 And verily, Hell is the promised abode for them all!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
016.029 "So enter the gates of Hell, to dwell therein. Thus evil indeed is the
abode of the arrogant."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
017.008 It may be that your Lord may (yet) show Mercy unto you; but if ye revert
(to your sins), We shall revert (to Our punishments): And we have made Hell a
prison for those who reject (all Faith).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
017.018 If any do wish for the transitory things (of this life), We readily
grant them - such things as We will, to such person as We will: in the end have
We provided Hell for them: they will burn therein, disgraced and rejected.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
017.039 These are among the (precepts of) wisdom, which thy Lord has revealed to
thee. Take not, with God, another object of worship, lest thou shouldst be
thrown into Hell, blameworthy and rejected.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
017.063 (God) said: "Go thy way; if any of them follow thee, verily Hell will be
the recompense of you (all)- an ample recompense.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
017.097 It is he whom God guides, that is on true Guidance; but he whom He
leaves astray - for such wilt thou find no protector besides Him. On the Day of
Judgment We shall gather, them together, prone on their faces, blind, dumb, and
deaf: their abode
will be Hell: every time it shows abatement, We shall increase from them the 
fierceness of the Fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
018.100 And We shall present Hell that day for Unbelievers to see, all spread
out,-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
018.102 Do the Unbelievers think that they can take My servants as protectors 
besides Me? Verily We have prepared Hell for the Unbelievers for (their) 
entertainment.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
018.106 That is their reward, Hell, because they rejected Faith, and took My
Signs and My Messengers by way of jest.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
019.068 So, by thy Lord, without doubt, We shall gather them together, and
(also) the Evil Ones (with them); then shall We bring them forth on their knees
round about Hell;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
019.086 And We shall drive the sinners to Hell, like thirsty cattle driven down
to water,-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
020.074 Verily he who comes to his Lord as a sinner (at Judgment),- for him is
Hell: therein shall he neither die nor live.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
021.029 If any of them should say, "I am a god besides Him", such a one We
should reward with Hell: thus do We reward those who do wrong.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
021.098 Verily ye, (unbelievers), and the (false) gods that ye worship besides
God, are (but) fuel for Hell! to it will ye (surely) come!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
021.102 Not the slightest sound will they hear of Hell: what their souls
desired, in that will they dwell.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
022.072 When Our Clear Signs are rehearsed to them, thou wilt notice a denial on
the faces of the Unbelievers! they nearly attack with violence those who
rehearse Our Signs to them. Say, "Shall I tell you of something (far) worse than
these Signs? It i
s the Fire (of Hell)! God has promised it to the Unbelievers! and evil is that 
destination!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
023.103 But those whose balance is light, will be those who have lost their
souls, in Hell will they abide.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
025.034 Those who will be gathered to Hell (prone) on their faces,- they will be
in an evil plight, and, as to Path, most astray.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
025.065 Those who say, "Our Lord! avert from us the Wrath of Hell, for its Wrath
is indeed an affliction grievous,-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
029.054 They ask thee to hasten on the Punishment: but, of a surety, Hell will 
encompass the Rejecters of Faith!-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
029.068 And who does more wrong than he who invents a lie against God or rejects
the Truth when it reaches him? Is there not a home in Hell for those who reject
Faith?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
032.013 If We had so willed, We could certainly have brought every soul its true
guidance: but the Word from Me will come true, "I will fill Hell with Jinns and
men all together."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
035.036 But those who reject (God) - for them will be the Fire of Hell: No term
shall be determined for them, so they should die, nor shall its Penalty be
lightened for them. Thus do We reward every ungrateful one!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
036.063 "This is the Hell of which ye were (repeatedly) warned!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
037.064 For it is a tree that springs out of the bottom of Hell-Fire:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
038.027 Not without purpose did We create heaven and earth and all between! that
were the thought of Unbelievers! but woe to the Unbelievers because of the Fire
(of Hell)!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
038.056 Hell!- they will burn therein, - an evil bed (indeed, to lie on)!-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
038.085 "That I will certainly fill Hell with thee and those that follow thee,-
every one."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
039.032 Who, then, doth more wrong than one who utters a lie concerning God, and
rejects the Truth when it comes to him; is there not in Hell an abode for
blasphemers?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
039.060 On the Day of Judgment wilt thou see those who told lies against God;-
their faces will be turned black; Is there not in Hell an abode for the Haughty?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
039.071 The Unbelievers will be led to Hell in crowd: until, when they arrive,
there, its gates will be opened. And its keepers will say, "Did not apostles
come to you from among yourselves, rehearsing to you the Signs of your Lord, and
warning you of 
the Meeting of This Day of yours?" The answer will be: "True: but the Decree of
Punishment has been proved true against the Unbelievers!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
039.072 (To them) will be said: "Enter ye the gates of Hell, to dwell therein:
and evil is (this) Abode of the Arrogant!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
040.049 Those in the Fire will say to the Keepers of Hell: "Pray to your Lord to
lighten us the Penalty for a day (at least)!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
040.060 And your Lord says: "Call on Me; I will answer your (Prayer): but those
who are too arrogant to serve Me will surely find themselves in Hell - in
humiliation!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
040.076 "Enter ye the gates of Hell, to dwell therein: and evil is (this) abode
of the arrogant!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
043.074 The sinners will be in the Punishment of Hell, to dwell therein (for
aye):

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
045.010 In front of them is Hell: and of no profit to them is anything they may
have earned, nor any protectors they may have taken to themselves besides God:
for them is a tremendous Penalty.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
048.006 And that He may punish the Hypocrites, men and women, and the 
Polytheists men and women, who imagine an evil opinion of God. On them is a round
of Evil: the Wrath of God is on them: He has cursed them and got Hell ready for 
them: and evil is i
t for a destination.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
050.024 (The sentence will be "Throw, throw into Hell every contumacious 
Rejecter (of God)!-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
050.030 One Day We will ask Hell, "Art thou filled to the full?" It will say,
"Are there any more (to come)?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
052.013 That Day shall they be thrust down to the Fire of Hell, irresistibly.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
054.048 The Day they will be dragged through the Fire on their faces, (they will
hear "Taste ye the touch of Hell!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
055.043 This is the Hell which the Sinners deny:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
056.094 And burning in Hell-Fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
057.019 And those who believe in God and His apostles- they are the Sincere
(lovers of Truth), and the witnesses (who testify), in the eyes of their Lord:
They shall have their Reward and their Light. But those who reject God and deny
Our Signs,- they 
are the Companions of Hell-Fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
058.008 Turnest thou not thy sight towards those who were forbidden secret
counsels yet revert to that which they were forbidden (to do)? And they hold
secret counsels among themselves for iniquity and hostility, and disobedience to
the Apostle. And w
hen they come to thee, they salute thee, not as God salutes thee, (but in crooked
ways): And they say to themselves, "Why does not God punish us for our words?" 
Enough for them is Hell: In it will they burn, and evil is that destination!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
066.009 O Prophet! Strive hard against the Unbelievers and the Hypocrites, and
be firm against them. Their abode is Hell,- an evil refuge (indeed).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
067.006 For those who reject their Lord (and Cherisher) is the Penalty of Hell:
and evil is (such), Destination.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
070.015 By no means! for it would be the Fire of Hell!-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
072.015 'But those who swerve,- they are (but) fuel for Hell-fire'-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
072.023 "Unless I proclaim what I receive from God and His Messages: for any
that disobey God and His Apostle,- for them is Hell: they shall dwell therein
for ever."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
074.026 Soon will I cast him into Hell-Fire!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
074.027 And what will explain to thee what Hell-Fire is?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
074.042 "What led you into Hell Fire?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
078.021 Truly Hell is as a place of ambush,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
079.036 And Hell-Fire shall be placed in full view for (all) to see,-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
079.039 The Abode will be Hell-Fire;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
083.016 Further, they will enter the Fire of Hell.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
085.010 Those who persecute (or draw into temptation) the Believers, men and 
women, and do not turn in repentance, will have the Penalty of Hell: They will
have the Penalty of the Burning Fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
089.023 And Hell, that Day, is brought (face to face),- on that Day will man 
remember, but how will that remembrance profit him?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
098.006 Those who reject (Truth), among the People of the Book and among the
Polytheists, will be in Hell-Fire, to dwell therein (for aye). They are the worst
of creatures.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
102.006 Ye shall certainly see Hell-Fire!


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 7, 2017)

*The original religion*

“Submission” to God existed since man first set foot on Earth. Muhammad isn’t the founder of Islam, but the last and final messenger of Islam.* The word “Islam” was first revealed to Muhammad by Allah, but the way of life of ”submission to God’s will” existed since Adam, It's immemorial*.


Hence, all Prophets of Allah submitted their will to God and abided by the laws which they had to follow. They all preached this fascinating way of life of submission to God. *As there is only ONE GOD, there is only One true Religion.* Therefore, all prophets were indeed MUSLIMS because they were true submitters to the will of ALLAH, the Creator.

All Prophets Were Muslims


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2017)

that was a ridiculous discussion-----the word root   SH L M  shows up all the time in semitic languages------it has nothing to do with the vile filth of the  "religion"  today called  "islam" despite the fact that  the word root was CO OPTED to describe the religion of filth----the religion of "JIHAD"  which refers to the tying of bombs to the asses of "muslimah"  girls for the purpose
of murdering babies-------"muslimah"   can be construed to mean, ETYMOLOGICALLY. ----"woman who is, or acts as,  a complete  (in a positive sense)  being"  ------but the FACT is that the root of the word had been rendered meaningless way back to the time of  Muhummad when he perverted it to the stink that it is today.  (and WAS--back then)     SEMANTICS  is the last refuge of perverted propagandaists----
the Islamic hero   GOEBBELS used the technique all the time


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 7, 2017)

Was Muhammad a Liar, madman or prophet. My reading of the quran is that he was a calculating liar who stole the bible stories to scare people into following him. One reason I think this is that he tries to justify himself many times in the quran, as proved by the following quotes. A true prophet would not waste space in the final message to all mankind trying to justify himself to his critics as Muhammad obviously does. Added to that he wrote the whole sura 111 dedicated to cursing his own aunt and uncle, because they did not believe in him.

7.184 Do they not reflect? Their companion is not seized with madness: he is but a perspicuous warner.

15.6 They say: "O thou to whom the Message is being revealed! truly thou art mad (or possessed)!

15.7 Why bring you not angels unto us, if you are of the truthful?

21.5 Nay," they say, "(these are) medleys of dream! - Nay, He forged it! - Nay, He is (but) a poet! Let him then bring us a Sign like the ones that were sent to (Prophets) of old!"

36.69 We have not instructed the (Prophet) in Poetry, nor is it meet for him: this is no less than a Message and a Qur'an making things clear:

37.36 And say: "What! shall we give up our gods for the sake of a Poet possessed?"

44.14 Yet they turn away from him and say: "Tutored (by others), a man possessed!"


50.30 Or do they say:- "A Poet! we await for him some calamity (hatched) by Time!"

52.29 Therefore proclaim thou the praises (of thy Lord): for by the Grace of thy Lord, thou art no (vulgar) soothsayer, nor art thou one possessed.

68.2 Thou art not, by the Grace of thy Lord, mad or possessed.

68.51 And the Unbelievers would almost trip thee up with their eyes when they hear the Message; and they say: "Surely he is possessed!"

69.41 It is not the word of a poet: little it is ye believe!

81.22 and your comrade is not mad.

81.25 Nor is it the word of an evil spirit accursed.

Here are three verses that show many people of Muhammads own time did not believe in him, but he tried to justify himself claiming the holy spirit taught him. But he mistook the meaning of the holy spirit in the bible, thinking the angel Gabriel was the messenger. But the holy spirit is part of the trinity, and it spoke though Jesus and the diciples. The angel Gabriel only announced the coming of John the baptist and Jesus, but gave no message to them.


16.101 When We substitute one revelation for another,- and Allah knows best what He reveals (in stages),- they say, "Thou art but a forger": but most of them understand not.

16.102 Say, the Holy Spirit has brought the revelation from thy Lord in Truth, in order to strengthen those who believe, and as a Guide and Glad Tidings to Muslims.

16.103 We know indeed that they say, "It is a man that teaches him." The tongue of him they wickedly point to is notably foreign, while this is Arabic, pure and clear.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Was Muhammad a Liar, madman or prophet. My reading of the quran is that he was a calculating liar who stole the bible stories to scare people into following him. One reason I think this is that he tries to justify himself many times in the quran, as proved by the following quotes. A true prophet would not waste space in the final message to all mankind trying to justify himself to his critics as Muhammad obviously does. Added to that he wrote the whole sura 111 dedicated to cursing his own aunt and uncle, because they did not believe in him.
> 
> 7.184 Do they not reflect? Their companion is not seized with madness: he is but a perspicuous warner.
> 
> ...



my take on muhummad----when I first read the Koran-----was very similar to
yours-------in that he is so intent on HIS OWN GLORY.      I used to love to read OLD stuff and was fascinated with ANCIENT CULTURES.    It is typical of ancient cultures that  the  ORIGINAL KING is a  "divine being"       Even "royal lines"   are almost always started by  demigods.    This characteristic of
the  KING existed in Egypt and even in Mexico-----and in Japan.    It was clear to my young mind that Muhummad was setting Himself up to be head of a  
ROYAL LINE------he made it. He made a religion of HIMSELF in relatively
MODERN times.   Even today ambitious for power muslims LINK themselves to  Muhummad     If I remember correctly -----even Saddam Hussein did so. 
The whole notion IN MODERN TIMES  seems to me to be ludicrous.  The Koran, itself, lacks literary value in terms of character development.   Muhummad starts out greedy for POWER AND GLORY  and ends up with
the very same character flaw.    Moses and David and Jesus are a whole
lot more believable.    In fact, even Joseph Smith exhibited a character
superior to that of   muhummad as does  Siddhartha


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 7, 2017)

*Balancing the Spiritual and the Physical *

The true life is the one lived at the spiritual level. Those whose hearts are alive, conquering the past and the future, cannot be contained by time.*Such people are never excessively distressed by sorrows of the past or anxieties of the future*. 

Those who cannot experience full existence in their hearts, and thus lead banal, shallow lives, are always gloomy and inclined to hopelessness. They consider the past a horrifying grave, and the future an endless well. It is torment if they die, and it is torment if they survive.

Establishing a sound relationship with a long, great past and a long, better future depends on your having a proper understanding of your heart's and soul's vitality. The fortunate ones live at this level and fully understand this life.

Balancing the Spiritual and the Physical


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 9, 2017)

*The easiest way
*
 In order to achieve happiness, people attempt to follow many complicated and tricky paths. Little do they know that an easier path is ready for them in the religion of *Islam - a path that will bring them the best of this life and the Hereafter*

_*... *_But if they had done what they were told, it would have been better .for them, and would have strengthened their [Faith]_*.*   (Qur 'an 4: 66)_​
There are too many people in this world who think they are doing well, but who, in reality, are losing out on this life and the Hereafter, simply because they turn their backs to the *true Religion*.

And the Word of your Lord has been fulfilled in truth and in justice.   (Qur'an 6: 115)​


----------



## Mudda (Jan 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The easiest way
> *
> In order to achieve happiness, people attempt to follow many complicated and tricky paths. Little do they know that an easier path is ready for them in the religion of *Islam - a path that will bring them the best of this life and the Hereafter*
> 
> ...


So basically, do as your told or else?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2017)

There is only one meaning and purpose in the Quran and that is it tells you to obey Muhammad (the apostle)
The following list is of the number of times the Quran says "obey God and his apostle" . Meaning obey Muhammad or else God will burn you in hell.

3.32 Say: "Obey God and His Apostle": But if they turn back, God loveth not those who reject Faith.

3.132 And obey God and the Apostle; that ye may obtain mercy.

4.13 Those are limits set by God: those who obey God and His Apostle will be  admitted to Gardens with rivers flowing beneath, to abide therein (for ever) and that will be the supreme achievement.

4.14 But those who disobey God and His Apostle and transgress His limits will be admitted to a Fire, to abide therein: And they shall have a humiliating punishment.

4.59 O ye who believe! Obey God, and obey the Apostle, and those charged with authority among you. If ye differ in anything among yourselves, refer it to God and His Apostle, if ye do believe in God and the Last Day: That is best, and most suitable for final determination.

4.69 All who obey God and the apostle are in the company of those on whom is the Grace of God,- of the prophets (who teach), the sincere (lovers of Truth), the witnesses (who testify), and the Righteous (who do good): Ah! what a beautiful fellowship!

5.92 Obey God, and obey the Apostle, and beware (of evil): if ye do turn back, know ye that it is Our Apostle's duty to proclaim (the message) in the clearest manner.

8.1 They ask thee concerning (things taken as) spoils of war. Say: "(such) spoils are at the disposal of God and the Apostle: So fear God, and keep straight the relations between yourselves: Obey God and His Apostle, if ye do believe."

8.20 O ye who believe! Obey God and His Apostle, and turn not away from him when ye hear (him speak).

8.46 And obey God and His Apostle; and fall into no disputes, lest ye lose heart and your power depart; and be patient and persevering: For God is with those who patiently persevere:

9.71 The Believers, men and women, are protectors one of another: they enjoin what is just, and forbid what is evil: they observe regular prayers, practise regular charity, and obey God and His Apostle. On them will God pour His mercy:for God is Exalted in power, Wise.

24.52 It is such as obey God and His Apostle, and fear God and do right, that will win (in the end),


24.54 Say: "Obey God, and obey the Apostle: but if ye turn away, he is only responsible for the duty placed on him and ye for that placed on you. If ye obey him, ye shall be on right guidance. The Apostle's duty is only to preach the clear (Message)

33.33 And stay quietly in your houses, and make not a dazzling display, like that of the former Times of Ignorance; and establish regular Prayer, and give regular Charity; and obey God and His Apostle. And God only wishes to remove all abomination from you, ye members of the Family, and to make you pure and spotless.


47.33 O ye who believe! Obey God, and obey the apostle, and make not vain your deeds!

49.14 The desert Arabs say, "We believe." Say, "Ye have no faith; but ye  (only)say, 'We have submitted our wills to God,' For not yet has Faith entered your hearts. But if ye obey God and His Apostle, He will not belittle aught of your deeds: for God is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful."

58.13 Is it that ye are afraid of spending sums in charity before your private consultation (with him)? If, then, ye do not so, and God forgives you, then (at least) establish regular prayer; practise regular charity; and obey God and His Apostle. And God is well-acquainted with all that ye do.

64.12 So obey God, and obey His Apostle: but if ye turn back, the duty of Our  Apostle is but to proclaim (the Message) clearly and openly.

72.23 "Unless I proclaim what I receive from God and His Messages: for any that disobey God and His Apostle,- for them is Hell: they shall dwell therein for ever."


----------



## Eloy (Jan 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


I hope we never have Islamic happiness where i live.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 9, 2017)

There is almost no original material in the Quran, it is largely just bible quotes, or it just mentions the bible characters. This is called name dropping, and is a common ploy of confidence tricksters trying to make out they are more important than they really are by mentioning famous names. The list of bible characters mentioned in the Quran is long, and mostly it just drops their names without any information. Where it does say more about them it lacks the narrative and detail of the bible stories.

Aaron, 4:163, 6:84, 7:122, 7:142, 7:150, 7:172, 10:75, 19:53, 20:30, 20:40, 20:90, 20:92, 21:48, 23:45, 25:35, 26:12, 26:48, 28:34, 37:114-120

Abraham, 2:124-129, 2:130-132, 2:135, 2:136, 2:140, 2:258, 2:260, 3:65, 3:67-68, 3:84, 3:95, 3:97, 4:54-55, 4:125, 4:163, 6:74-83, 6:161, 9:70, 9:114, 11:69-76, 12:6, 12:38, 14:35, 15:51-56, 16:120, 16:123, 19:41-49, 19:58, 21:51-73, 22:26, 22:43, 22:78, 26:69, 29:16, 29:25, 29:31, 33:7, 37:83-109, 38:45, 42:13, 43:26, 51:24-34, 53:37, 57:26, 60:4-5, 87:19 /46

Adam, 2:31-32, 3:33, 5:27, 7:19-25, 17:61, 17:70, 18:50, 19:58, 20:115-123, 40:31, 41:13, 41:15

Cain and Abel, 5:27-31

David, 4:163, 5:78, 6:84, 17:55, 21:78, 21:79, 27:15-16, 34:10, 34:13, 38:17, 38:21-26, 38:30

Elijah, 6:85, 37:123-130

Isaac, 2:136, 2:140, 3:84, 4:163, 6:84, 11:71, 12:5, 12:6, 12:38, 14:39, 21:72, 37:112-113, 38:45

Ishmael, 2:136, 2:140, 3:84, 4:163, 6:86, 14:39, 21:85, 37:102-109, 38:48

Jacob (Israel), 3:84, 4:163, 6:84, 6:85, 11:71, 12:38, 12:68, 19:6, 19:49-50, 19:58, 21:72

Jesus, 4:163, 9:30, 9:31, 10:68, 19:30-34, 21:91, 23:50, 33:7, 61:6, 61:14

Job, 4:163, 6:84, 21:83, 38:41-44

John the Baptist, 3:38-40, 6:85, 6:86, 19:7-15, 21:90

Jonah, 4:163, 6:86, 10:98, 21:87, 37:139-148, 68:48

Joseph, 6:84, 12:4-101, 12:102, 40:34

Mary, 3:34-37, 3:42-47, 4:156-157, 4:171, 5:17, 5:46, 5:72, 5:78, 5:110, 5:112, 5:114, 5:116, 9:31, 19:16-39, 21:91, 23:50, 33:7, 43:57, 56:27, 61:6, 61:14, 66:12

Moses, 3:84, 6:84, 6:91, 7:103-162, 10:75-93, 11:96, 11:110, 14:5, 14:6, 14:8, 17:2, 17:101-104, 18:60-82, 19:51-53, 20:9-98, 21:48, 22:44, 23:45-49, 25:35, 26:10-66, 27:7-14, 28:3-43, 28:44, 28:48, 28:76, 29:39, 32:23, 33:7, 33:69, 37:114-120, 40:23-27, 40:53, 41:45, 42:13, 43:46-55, 44:17-36, 46:12, 46:30, 51:38-40, 53:36, 61:5, 79:14-25, 87:19 
/43

Noah, 3:33, 6:84, 7:59-64, 7:69, 9:70, 10:71, 11:25-33, 11:36-48, 11:89, 14:9, 17:3, 17:17, 19:58, 21:76, 22:42, 23:23-29, 25:37, 26:105-120, 29:14, 37:75-79, 38:12, 40:5, 40:31, 42:13, 50:12, 51:46, 53:52, 54:9, 57:26, 66:10
/30

Pharaoh, 7:104-137, 8:52, 8:54, 10:75-90, 11:97, 14:6, 20:24, 20:43, 20:56, 20:60, 20:78, 23:46, 26:10-66, 27:12, 28:3-42, 29:39, 38:12, 40:24-46, 43:46-85, 44:17, 44:31, 50:13, 51:38-40, 54:41-42, 66:11, 69:9, 73:15-16, 79:17-25, 85:18

Saul, 2:247, 2:249

Solomon, 2:101, 4:163, 6:84, 21:78, 21:79, 21:81, 27:15-21, 34:12-14

Zachariah, 3:37-41, 6:85, 19:2-12


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> There is only one meaning and purpose in the Quran and that is it tells you to obey Muhammad (the apostle)
> The following list is of the number of times the Quran says "obey God and his apostle" . Meaning obey Muhammad or else God will burn you in hell.
> 
> 3.32 Say: "Obey God and His Apostle": But if they turn back, God loveth not those who reject Faith.
> ...



Imagine being married to  AL NABI


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 9, 2017)

*Worship God alone*

Islam is the worship of God alone and the avoidance of worship directed to any person, place or thing other than God. Since everything other than God, the Creator of all things, is God's creation; it may be said that Islam, in essence* calls man away from the worship of creation and invites him to worship only its Creator*. He is the only one deserving man's worship as it is only by His will that prayers are answered.

If man prays to a tree and his prayers are answered, it was not the tree which answered his prayers but Almighty God who allowed the circumstances prayed for to take place. One might say: "That is obvious", however, to tree-worshippers it might not be. Similarly, prayers to Jesus, Buddha, or Krishna, to Saint Christopher, or Saint Jude or even to Muhammad, are not answered by them but are* answered by God*. Jesus did not tell his followers to worship him, but to worship God. As the Qur'aan states:

* "And [beware the Day] when Allah will say, "O Jesus, Son of Mary, did you say to the people, 'Take me and my mother as deities besides Allah ?'" He will say, "Exalted are You! It was not for me to say that to which I have no right." *​


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jesus advocated peace-----allah is pleased with teenaged girls who tie bombs to their whorish asses for the purpose of blowing the brains out of infants or people who climb into trucks in order to squash young men and women to death whilst yelling   "allahuakbar".    Such action is called  "the worship of allah"


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 10, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Worship God alone*
> 
> Islam is the worship of God alone and the avoidance of worship directed to any person, place or thing other than God. Since everything other than God, the Creator of all things, is God's creation; it may be said that Islam, in essence* calls man away from the worship of creation and invites him to worship only its Creator*. He is the only one deserving man's worship as it is only by His will that prayers are answered.
> 
> ...



Read the Quran 5.18 and you will discover that in Muhammad's time, Jews and Christians all believed they were sons of God. But along came the ultimate blasphemer Muhammad who said "nay ye are but men"
Who has done more evil in the world than to deny mankind his innate divinity?

Jesus said we should pray to "our father" not to his father, and he said "greater things than these shall ye do"

The occult teaches that we are all a part of God, and our soul is breathed out of God and contained in the causal body. We are God within God. We are sparks from the divine fire, We are drops in the divine ocean.
But Muhammad took all that away from people with his evil lies about God.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Worship God alone*
> ...



Yes---there is no question that there VERY VERY significant differences between the Judeo/Christian concept of "GOD"  and the Islamic concept.    You have hit
on the most important------ie the idea that MAN is special----"MADE IN THE IMAGE OF "GOD" "-----and thus people----ALL PEOPLE are the "children of
'GOD'  "   ----the issue of Christianity vs Judaism is that of ----whether or not
Jesus is an AVATAR of  "GOD".      The "god"  of islam is much more remote and
separated from  MAN-----just no related at all


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 11, 2017)

*Why Laughing is So Good for You*

The science of laughter – though still preliminary – suggests that it has tremendous benefits for our health and psychological well-being.

*1) It improves your relationships. *Research shows it makes you more open to new people & helps you build relationships

*2) It boosts your memory and lowers your stress.* A study showed that it can sharpen your ability to remember things while also reducing the stress hormone cortisol, especially in older people.

*3) It makes you resilient.* Ever had nervous laughter in an awkward or difficult situation? That’s because laughter may help you regulate your emotions in the face of challenge, one study suggests. 

Abdullâh b. ‘Umar – Allâh be pleased with him – was asked:

Did the Companions of Allâh’s Messenger – Allâh’s peace and blessings be upon him – used to laugh? He replied, “*Yes, and the îmân (faith) in their hearts was greater than the mountains*.”

‘Abd Al-Razzâq Al-San’ânî, _Al-Musannaf_


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Religion, " Re-expressed"*
> 
> The first thing that one should know and clearly understand about Islam is what the word "Islam" itself means. The religion of Islam is not named after a person as in the case of Christianity which was named after Jesus Christ, Buddhism after Gotama Buddha, Confucianism after Confucius, and Marxism after Karl Marx. Nor was it named after a tribe like Judaism after the tribe of Judah and Hinduism after the Hindus.
> 
> ...


*An Evolutionary Challenge*

It's not about words, it's about swords.  This is a fight to the finish.  If we ever man up, we will finish off Islam for good.  Submisssion is surrender and will make history run backwards.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 12, 2017)

*True Spirit of Islam - Hamza Yusuf *

A lecture by Hamza Yusuf on the True Spirit of Islam. (37 min).


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 14, 2017)

*Love for Humanity*

A talk by Imam Zaid on a Muslim's love for humanity

*"You cannot live Islam without loving humanity"*
(28 minutes)


----------



## Mudda (Jan 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Love for Humanity*
> 
> A talk by Imam Zaid on a Muslim's love for humanity
> 
> ...


Is that why you mooslims want to kill all non-believers?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Love for Humanity*
> ...



My very own hubby was born in a  SHARIAH PARADISE-----his family did
manage to escape whilst he was still an infant-----thus he is alive today----
shortly thereafter the  LOVERS OF HUMANITY went on an infant throat
slitting spree for the glory of allah------thus he is alive today


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *"You cannot live Islam without loving humanity"*



You must be bloody joking. The Quran separates believers and unbelievers, and sets them at war with one another. The Quran clearly states the curse of God is on unbelievers, and they will burn in hell for eternity.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 15, 2017)

*Your Creator is One*

The idolatrous polytheists were worshiping *gods made of wood, stone, gold, silver and other substances*. These gods had a form, shape and body. The gods and goddesses were descended from each other. They stood in need of food and drink and their devotees arranged these for them. A large number of the polytheists believed that God assumed human form and there were some people who descended from Him.

Although the Christians claimed to believe in One God, yet their God also had at least *a son*, and besides the Father and Son, the *Holy Ghost *also had the honor of being an associate in Godhead: so much so that God had a* mother* and a mother-in-law too.

The Jews also claimed to believe in One God, but their God too was not without physical, material and other human qualities and characteristics. *He went for a stroll, appeared in human form, wrestled with a servant of His*.

_Under such conditions when the people were invited to believe in God, the One Who has no associate, it was inevitable that questions arose in the minds as to what kind of a God it was, Who was one and Only Lord and invitation to believe in Whom was being given at the expense of all other gods and deities._


----------



## Mudda (Jan 15, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Your Creator is One*
> 
> The idolatrous polytheists were worshiping *gods made of wood, stone, gold, silver and other substances*. These gods had a form, shape and body. The gods and goddesses were descended from each other. They stood in need of food and drink and their devotees arranged these for them. A large number of the polytheists believed that God assumed human form and there were some people who descended from Him.
> 
> ...


What proof do you have that your invisible friend isn't make believe as well?


----------



## ding (Jan 15, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Your Creator is One*
> ...


We already went through this like a thousand times.  Did you forget already?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Your Creator is One*
> 
> The idolatrous polytheists were worshiping *gods made of wood, stone, gold, silver and other substances*. These gods had a form, shape and body. The gods and goddesses were descended from each other. They stood in need of food and drink and their devotees arranged these for them. A large number of the polytheists believed that God assumed human form and there were some people who descended from Him.
> 
> ...




  your argument is childish-     Your  "god"  is a rapist


----------



## Mudda (Jan 15, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


Allah is your god?


----------



## ding (Jan 15, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


There's only one Creator.  Call Him whatever you like.  I don't criticize the faith of others.  That's your job.


----------



## Mudda (Jan 15, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I bet you love to kiss carpets as well.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 15, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said: “True enrichment does not come through possessing a lot of wealth, but true enrichment is the enrichment of the soul.”


That's absolutely true! You can find so many unhappy rich people!


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 15, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Allah’s Messenger (peace be upon him) said: “True enrichment does not come through possessing a lot of wealth, but true enrichment is the enrichment of the soul.”
> ...



That must be why there is an entire chapter in the Quran called spoils of war ( surah 8 ) It says in surah 8 that one fifth of the spoils belong to Muhammad.


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


Oh really? I didn't know that!


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 16, 2017)

*Your Creator is not a human being !*

This ayah puts Christ-worshipers face to face with this clear fact in the hope that they will reason properly and bring themselves to understand things as they are. This is coupled with amazement that even after this exposition, they continue to reject the facts. The ayah describes both mother and son as people who ate ordinary food. This was a simple fact in the lives of Jesus Christ (peace be upon him) and his saintly mother.

"The Christ, son of Mary, was but an apostle: all [other] apostles had passed away before him; and his mother was one who never deviated from the truth; and they both ate food [like other mortals]. Look how We make clear to them the signs: and then behold how perverted are their minds! "(quran 5:75)​
*Eating food is a characteristic of living creatures *which proves the humanity of Christ and his mother. Food is normally eaten to satisfy an undeniable physical need. Whoever needs to eat food in order to live cannot be a deity.

God’s life needs no food to support it because He lives and remains alive by Himself. *He does not need to have any created thing like food to enter or leave his body*. Limitless is He in His glory. This logic is so clear and powerful that no one can deny the fact it states. It is followed, therefore, by a condemnation of the Christians’ attitude in so far as they refuse to accept it.


----------



## Mudda (Jan 16, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Eating food is a characteristic of living creatures *which proves the humanity of Christ and his mother. Food is normally eaten to satisfy an undeniable physical need. Whoever needs to eat food in order to live cannot be a deity.


Do you sit on the floor and eat with your hand from a common plate on the floor as well? Or is that only for real muslims?


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 17, 2017)

*Happiness is a Divine gift *

It is not uncommon to see laborers who are so poor that whatever they earn on any given day is spent on that same day. Yet *many of them are happy, peaceful, with strong hearts and tranquil souls. This is because they are too busy to think about yesterday or tomorrow*. Their life-style has given them an appreciation of today since they have not been afforded the opportunity of thinking about anything else.

Compare these to those who live in mansions. Inactivity and free time have afforded them with plentiful time to think about their problems and their lack of purpose in life. Thus misery and worry afflict many of them day and night !


----------



## Mudda (Jan 17, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Happiness is a Divine gift *
> 
> It is not uncommon to see laborers who are so poor that whatever they earn on any given day is spent on that same day. Yet *many of them are happy, peaceful, with strong hearts and tranquil souls. This is because they are too busy to think about yesterday or tomorrow*. Their life-style has given them an appreciation of today since they have not been afforded the opportunity of thinking about anything else.
> 
> Compare these to those who live in mansions. Inactivity and free time have afforded them with plentiful time to think about their problems and their lack of purpose in life. Thus misery and worry afflict many of them day and night !


So the only happy people are poor people? Ya, they just LOVE been poor.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 17, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Happiness is a Divine gift *
> ...




Well if you can get poor people to think that poverty and suffering is a virtue, they are not likely to ever revolt....


----------



## Mudda (Jan 17, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


I think the head chopping has taken care of that.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 17, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


 
Yeah, those damn barbarians.  

The free world has far more sophisticated ways of subjugating its people.


----------



## Mudda (Jan 17, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Ok, I'll bite, how am I subjugated?


----------



## hobelim (Jan 17, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




In a land that legally protects religions of all types regardless of merit, ignorance is legitimized and even celebrated.

When the majority have gone insane in a democratic society, anyone who has miraculously remained sane will be subjugated marginalized and repressed by laws and customs imposed on them by the crazies.


How many cops in the past prayed to Jesus for protection before setting about cracking skulls of unarmed people demonstrating for peace,love, justice and equality? How many still do?

Have you never attended a graduation ceremony where everyone is called on to bow their heads and remain silent while blessings from the  mangod are invoked? Even in government?

Did it not feel to you like an unwelcome mental assault?

And even if you objected wouldn't it seem to the believers that you have gone the way of the devil and needed to be taught the fear of the Lord by those who love Jesus so much, (to save your soul of course)?

Am I telling you something that you didn't already know?


----------



## Mudda (Jan 17, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Ignorance is celebrated by the majority because that's all they have. 

As for a graduation being a mental assault because someone thanked god? Brah, you need help for your paranoia.


----------



## Mudda (Jan 17, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


----------



## hobelim (Jan 17, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




Its not about paranoia pal.

I just think its rather inconsiderate and an insulting affront to expect people to bow their heads while some godflesh peddling preacher calls on Jesus to bless a group of people of diverse beliefs that includes Jews and atheists....

You might as well have a witch doctor blessing them with chicken blood..

Would you bow your head in silent reverence while some grave robbing ghoul ate a little piece of your soul?

That sure would explain your lack of conviction.....


----------



## Mudda (Jan 18, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


I simply don't bow my head in those circumstances. Nobody's forcing you to. And doing so to show respect or whatever isn't the end of the world either. Like putting on a Jew doily when you go into a synagog, no biggie.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 18, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




I have no problem with wearing a doily if I went into a synagogue to show respect in their place. If a Jew lead a commencement speech and slaughtered a farm animal at my school it would be an affront to expect me to show respect to their superstition there.

 I just think that wishful thinking in the form of appealing to a mangod for favors disrespects other people who do not believe and has no place in government or education, especially in a place of higher learning...

Would it be no biggie if a Muslim prayed for a blessing from mohammed to celebrate the accomplishment of your education?


----------



## Mudda (Jan 18, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


If he wanted to do it 5 times a day, every day, sure.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 18, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




If you accept and support the free expression of all religions you are in effect accepting and supporting fraud, mind control, deception, robbery, child abuse, intellectual murder and perpetuating evil in the world even and especially if you don't believe any of it.


Are you really like everyone else, scratching your head in bewilderment  wondering why the world seems to have gone crazy....


----------



## Mudda (Jan 18, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Where did I say that I support the free expression of all religions? I don't. But a couple of years back, I also went to a graduation where the priest said whatever before the ceremony started. I managed not to shit my pants. But good thing YOU weren't there.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 18, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




lol..


When the sun rises do you linger around in bed under the covers scratching your balls or do you put your feet on the floor, get out of bed, wash up, get dressed and go out into the daylight?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 18, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...




 The real fun stuff is in the Hadiths, though, as I'm sure you know.

I mean, when big Mo instructed his men to rape women in front of their husbands before they killed the men, those spoils of war included not only the joy of a sex slave for life, but seeing the men suffer before dying.

Now, THAT is some real Muslim happiness, there.


----------



## Mudda (Jan 18, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


I'm up before the sun, you're the one who sleeps in.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 18, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



..says the guy who sits on the fence.

I have not fallen asleep or eaten a thing except manna from heaven for at least the past 40 years...


You say you do not support the free expression of all religions in a place that legally does....People from all walks of life,  seeking guidance from a phantom they have never seen or heard from in their entire lives.......

How are you not subjugated or affected by the resulting human carnage?

Do you think that by taking what you call the most sensible position,   "maybe, maybe not",  you are not asleep?


----------



## Mudda (Jan 18, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


I am immune, I live in the mountains away from everyone, it's fucking great! 

If others want to kill each other over their invisible friends, I don't object. It culls the herd of some retards every time.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 18, 2017)

Mudda said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




lol, what are you trying to say?

Anyway,  I can't say that I blame you..

However, unless you only have invisible friends on that mountain, for your sake, I hope they don't find out one day that they have a retard living among them...


----------



## ding (Jan 18, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


He's a Muddah, not a Faddah.


----------



## ding (Jan 18, 2017)

Mudda said:


> I live in the mountains away from everyone,



It shows.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 19, 2017)

*Bringing about happiness:*
*
1. Good deeds:*

Whoever works righteousness, whether male or female, while he is a true Believer. verily, to him we will give a good life  and We will surely give them their reward [in the Hereafter] according to the best of what they used to do._...  (Qur'an 16: 97)
_​The righteous attitude not only leads to a happy life in the Hereafter, but it also guarantees, by Allah’s grace, a pure and happy life even in this world. And this is a fact that those people who are sincerely righteous, honest, pure and fair in their dealings enjoy a much better life in this world.
For they enjoy that confidence, real honor and respect because of their spotless character, which is not enjoyed by those who lack these virtues. They obtain such pure and outstanding success as are denied to those who employ dirty and disgusting ways to win success.

*2. A pious wife:*

_`_Our Lord! Bestow on us from our wives and our offspring who will be the comfort of our eyes_...             (Qur'an 25: 74)_​
*3. A spacious house:* The Prophet (Blessings and Peace be upon him) said:

"O' Allah, make my house spacious for me."​


----------



## Mudda (Jan 19, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Bringing about happiness:*
> *
> 1. Good deeds:*
> 
> ...


So it's righteous to sell your daughter?


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 19, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


I've never read any Hadith so I didn't know anything about raping women in front of their husbands 
I hope some Hadiths are better than this one


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 20, 2017)

*Bringing about happiness:

4. Sustenance that is earned through honest means*: 
The Messenger of Allah (pbuh) said:

"Verily, Allah is Tayyib (good and pure), and He does not accept other than what is good and pure."

*5. Good manners and a spirit of fellowship with people:*
And He has made me blessed wheresoever I am...  (Qur 'an 19: 31)​
*6. Being debt-free and not being a profligate spender:*

_(_And those, who, when they spend, are neither extravagant nor niggardly_..._
_(Qur'an 25: 67)_​God’s true servants lead a balanced life that is exemplary in its seriousness and moderation. Balance is the distinctive feature that Islam establishes in the life of the individual and the community. Its achievement is what Islam aims for through educating its followers and through its legal system. Its whole structure is based on balance and moderation.


----------



## Mudda (Jan 20, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Bringing about happiness:
> 
> 4. Sustenance that is earned through honest means*:
> The Messenger of Allah (pbuh) said:
> ...


And 7. wiping your ass with an uneven number of rocks like a good Muslim does and how Mohammed wiped his ass.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 21, 2017)

*Islam and Social Consciousness*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2017)

B.S.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 21, 2017)

for those who do not know----STARVATION SIEGE is,  historically,   a favored
method of conquest  used by the  "noble jihadists".    I have a distant relative
by marriage who has an interest in just what happened to the large communities
of HIS kind that lived in the path of the  "GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST"--------it seems that millions were murdered by STARVATON SIEGE.    Even in our times  (well---at least my time)    the technique was used by muslims in NIGERIA---against the  IBOS  (Christians) of Biafra.     (early 1970s)    The technique was also used on the Hindus of  East Bengal   (that was east Pakistan
in the early 1970s and is now Bangla Desh)   In the mid 1940s  ---the ancient
community of jews of Jerusalem  was WIPED OUT in a starvation siege---ie
EAST JERUSALEM -----starvation siege.     Half a day without food is  "STARVATION"???


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 23, 2017)

*The vicegerent*

Muslims believe that God is the Creator and Sustainer of the whole universe and everything in it. He is not the God of Muslims only, but of all the humans on earth. The Quran mentions that before the creation of humans, Allah Almighty told the angels that He wished to appoint a _"khalifah"_ (vicegerent) on earth (see Al-Baqarah 2:30).

The word _khalifah,_ in the context, stands for a human endowed with the faculties of reason, logic, imagination, and other creative qualities. Allah Almighty has also bestowed upon humans the freedom of choice and action, enabling them to use their faculties for their welfare. It is these qualities that make humans — not just Muslims, but all humans — the best of God's creatures.

*The foregoing means that human freedom as envisaged in the Quran is universal — that is, irrespective of people's beliefs or actions. And so it is up to each one of us to believe in God and lead a good life here, or to reject God and lead a bad life.*


----------



## Mudda (Jan 23, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The vicegerent*
> 
> Muslims believe that God is the Creator and Sustainer of the whole universe and everything in it. He is not the God of Muslims only, but of all the humans on earth. The Quran mentions that before the creation of humans, Allah Almighty told the angels that He wished to appoint a _"khalifah"_ (vicegerent) on earth (see Al-Baqarah 2:30).
> 
> ...


So people are free to reject Islam without getting killed? Since when?


----------



## Mudda (Jan 23, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Islam and Social Consciousness*


She'd look better if she didn't have a carpet wrapped around her head. Don't you think?


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 23, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The vicegerent*
> 
> Muslims believe that God is the Creator and Sustainer of the whole universe and everything in it. He is not the God of Muslims only, but of all the humans on earth*.*



You are not fooling anybody, the Quran divides humanity into followers of Muhammad and the rest who are cursed to hellfire. It should be obvious to anyone with a brain larger than a monkey the only point and purpose of the Quran is to enslave peoples minds with fear and make them obey Muhammad, and fight his rotten wars.
He even asks his followers to die for him and promises them reward in heaven if they do, and punishment if they turn back from fighting overwhelming odds.

Some of us have read the Quran for ourselves and we know what it says about people who do not follow Muhammad. It says they have a seal on their hearts and it makes no difference if you warn them or not, they are going to burn in eternal hellfire. here are a few verses that give the general idea. There are over 100 such verses about unbelievers.



2.161Those who reject Faith, and die rejecting,- on them is Allah's curse, and the curse of angels, and of all mankind

4.144 O ye who believe! Take not for friends unbelievers rather than believers: Do ye wish to offer Allah an open proof against yourselves?

33.64 Verily Allah has cursed the Unbelievers and prepared for them a Blazing Fire,-

66.9 O Prophet! Strive hard against the Unbelievers and the Hypocrites, and be firm against them. Their abode is Hell,- an evil refuge (indeed


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2017)

the proof is in the pudding------Arabia harbored many nations before it was afflicted
with the curse of islam.     Today ONLY MUSLIMS can be citizens and non muslims---if they live there -----live under extreme oppression and restriction.  All
of the "holy" places of non muslims were destroyed.   The same happened to any
land that became afflicted with islam


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 25, 2017)

*Surely, Truth stands out clear from error*

Islam looks at religious faith as a matter of conviction, once the basic facts are provided and explained. To achieve this conviction, Islam addresses the human being in totality. It addresses the human mind and intellect, human common sense, emotions and feelings, the innermost human nature, and the whole human conscious being.

It resorts to no coercive means that confound the mind or that are beyond human ability to rationalise and comprehend. By the same token, Islam never seeks converts through compulsion or threats or pressure of any kind. It deploys facts, reasoning, explanation and persuasion.

The Quran clearly states that there is no compulsion or coercion in religion:
*"*Let there be no compulsion in religion: Truth stands out clear from error*."(*Al-Baqarah 2:256*)*​
In contrast, we find that Christianity was imposed by force after Constantine. The Roman Emperor, made Christianity the official religion throughout his empire. He adopted the same brutal means his predecessors had used against Christian minorities. These were not restricted to subjects who did not convert to Christianity, but were also used against Christians who would not accept the official doctrine sanctioned by the emperor.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Surely, Truth stands out clear from error*
> 
> Islam looks at religious faith as a matter of conviction, once the basic facts are provided and explained. To achieve this conviction, Islam addresses the human being in totality. It addresses the human mind and intellect, human common sense, emotions and feelings, the innermost human nature, and the whole human conscious being.
> 
> ...



  old cat's historic revisionism is typical of the kind of filth that constitutes
the typical  weekly   khutbah jumaat feces fling.     Hundreds of millions have died resisting the vile stench of islam.  ------my own mother-in-law barely made it out of the shariah shit hole in which she was born.    Since her father died when she was about 11----under the vile stink of shariah she was liable to the filthy  DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW------fortunately she escaped conversion by RAPE


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Surely, Truth stands out clear from error*
> 
> Islam looks at religious faith as a matter of conviction, once the basic facts are provided and explained. To achieve this conviction, Islam addresses the human being in totality. It addresses the human mind and intellect, human common sense, emotions and feelings, the innermost human nature, and the whole human conscious being.
> 
> ...



Verse 2.256 may say there is no compulsion, but verse 2.257 says Unbelievers will burn in eternal fire.
Some choice !


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Surely, Truth stands out clear from error*
> ...



Old cat makes excellent points-----SHARIAH LAW IS GOOD-------we should adopt its principles-----and DECIDE which religious are "legal"  in the USA    (I vote  Christianity,  Judaism,  Hinduism,   Buddhism  and Atheism--------THE FILTH OF ISLAM SHOULD BE DECLARED------filth to the point that muslims should be required to pay a special toll tax granting them their existence and they should be
excluded from owning land and should be considered shit


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 27, 2017)

*Genuine spiritual peace*

Hence the blessings of this world are open to all; and* anyone who has the worldly wisdom to adopt the means of achieving material success* in this world can achieve it; and Islam or non-Islam has little to do with the process.


So, it is possible for people to attain a degree of happiness and worldly success without following any religion. At the same time, *genuine spiritual peace born out of contentment and tranquility can be attained only through the remembrance of God*, as Allah Almighty says in the Quran:


*"* Verily, in remembering Allah do hearts find satisfaction." (Ar-Ra`d 13:28)​

A point to note here is that "tapping into one's inner self" is an indirect expression for religious contemplation, whether a person acknowledges it as such or not. This process, therefore, is not accessible to persons who have nothing to do with religion.


Indeed, there are hundreds of "self-help" books available in the market that claim to teach people the easy way to get rich, to better their position in a professional organization, and to enhance their status in the modern world. *But there are no shortcuts to spiritual peace which these books can teach...*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Genuine spiritual peace*
> 
> Hence the blessings of this world are open to all; and* anyone who has the worldly wisdom to adopt the means of achieving material success* in this world can achieve it; and Islam or non-Islam has little to do with the process.
> 
> ...



OLD CAT changed the subject.     In fact that Islamic partyline was enunciated
in the  UN  <no less>   by one of the leaders of of SHIITE IMPERIALISM-----the well known rodent    ACHMADINEJAD--------the rat like creature squeaked----
                          <puke> '  islam is the religion for the whole world '   
    I was fascinated with the utter depravity.    His eructation  was, essentially,  a
    declaration of  WAR------SHIITE  imperialism vs  HUMANITY.    For those who
    are naïve  (most of you out there)--------the rodent was just as serious as was
    his  Doppleganger----adolf hitler -----'islam is the religion for the world'   is
    the equivalent of  Adolf's    > Deutschland uber alles<       Today---the Equivalent
    of Austria----is Yemen.     That which people say and write is important.   The
    depravity which brought about World War II   could have been averted if the
    right people had paid attention to that which Adolf wrote and said


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 27, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> as Allah Almighty says in the Quran:



God said nothing whatever in the Quran. It was all made up by the lying bandit Muhammad.

He stole most of his material from the bible, and laid on the tortures of hell as thick as he could, to scare dumb Arabs into fighting for him.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 28, 2017)

*True success*

Islam strikes a balance between material progress and spiritual progress, as is obvious from this prayer from the Quran:

*{*Our Lord! Give us good in this world and good in the Hereafter, and protect us from the torment of the Fire!*}* (Al-Baqarah 2:201)​
It is not God’s plan to necessarily follow up the right actions of humans with immediate rewards and the wrong actions of humans with immediate punishments.

There will be a Day of Judgment when God Almighty will judge all of us on the basis of our beliefs and actions.* Then those who accepted the guidance of God, and lived a good life on earth will get their due reward in heaven*, and those who rejected God and lived an unrighteous life here will receive their punishments. Until then we are all on reprieve; and we are free to enjoy life as we face it.

Besides, our success in this life does not mean that God is with us in all our choices and actions. So if worldly success makes a person think that God is with him on that score, he is wrong.* True success is the eternal spiritual felicity awaiting the righteous people in the hereafter.*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *True success*
> 
> Islam strikes a balance between material progress and spiritual progress, as is obvious from this prayer from the Quran:
> 
> ...



how does that simple minded little nursery rhyme demonstrate something
"balanced"  about islam?      In fact----the filth of shariah demonstrates
something like psychosis


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 28, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *True success*
> 
> Islam strikes a balance between material progress and spiritual progress, as is obvious from this prayer from the Quran:
> 
> ...



The unholy Quran has an entire chapter (surah 8) called 'spoils of war' So much for Muslims being spiritual not material. It Is obvious that Muhammad and his contemporary followers were a bunch of bandits.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 29, 2017)

*Quran speaks to everyone !*


----------



## Mudda (Jan 29, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran speaks to everyone !*


It's telling me what a disaster Islam is. And that Mohammed was a pedophile.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 30, 2017)

*The Testimony of Faith:*

The *Five Pillars of Islam* are the framework of the Muslim life.  They are the_ testimony of faith_, _prayer_, giving _zakat_ (support of the needy), _fasting_ during the month of Ramadan, and the _pilgrimage_ to Makkah once in a lifetime for those who are able.

The testimony of faith is saying with conviction, *“La ilaha illa Allah, Muhammadur rasoolu Allah.”*  This saying means *“There is no true god (deity) but God (Allah), and Muhammad is the Messenger (Prophet) of God.”*

The first part, “There is no true god but Allah,” means that none has the right to be worshipped but God alone, and that God has neither partner nor son.  This testimony of faith is called the _ Shahada_, a simple formula which should be said with conviction in order to convert to Islam (as explained on this page). 


The testimony of faith is the most important pillar of Islam.

"He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, Knower of the unseen and the witnessed. He is the Entirely Merciful, the Especially Merciful.
He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, the Sovereign, the Pure, the Perfection, the Bestower of Faith, the Overseer, the Exalted in Might, the Compeller, the Superior. Exalted is Allah above whatever they associate with Him.
He is Allah , the Creator, the Inventor, the Fashioner; to Him belong the best names. Whatever is in the heavens and earth is exalting Him. And He is the Exalted in Might, the Wise". (Al-hashr)
​


----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 30, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Testimony of Faith:*
> 
> The *Five Pillars of Islam* are the framework of the Muslim life.  They are the_ testimony of faith_, _prayer_, *giving zakat (support of the needy*), _fasting_ during the month of Ramadan, and the _pilgrimage_ to Makkah once in a lifetime for those who are able.
> 
> ...


I don't believe Muhammad was a prophet at all. What did he prophesy that were not self fulfilling? I believe that GOD is triune in nature (Body, Soul, Spirit). And I believe Jesus is more than a mere prophet. He is the only Savior and the embodiment or the visible extension of the invisible GOD. The Holy Ghost/Spirt is the indwelling, influencing comforting spirit of GOD. And the Father is the Soul and director---the orchestrator. These three are ONE GOD.

Christ/Messiah/God with us, paid the penalty for our sinful nature and transgressions. Muhammad didn't do this. Do you wish a list of Bible prophets? Are they so always referenced alongside the One All Mighty GOD as your Muhammad is? My educated guess is that *supporting the needy* doesn't include men, women and children who happen to be Jews and Christians --- at least not within the borders of heavily "Moslem" nations.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 31, 2017)

*Life is 2 Days*

*




*


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Prayer:*

The *Five Pillars of Islam* are the_ testimony of faith_, _prayer_, _zakat_ (to the needy), _fasting_ during Ramadan, and the _pilgrimage_.

Muslims perform five prayers a day.  Each prayer does not take more than a few minutes to perform.  Prayer in Islam is a direct link between the worshipper and God.  There are no intermediaries between God and the worshipper.

In prayer, a person feels inner happiness, peace, and comfort, and that God is pleased with him or her. 

 The Prophet Muhammad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said: {*Bilal, call (the people) to prayer, let us be comforted by it.*}  Bilal was one of Muhammad’s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 companions who was charged to call the people to prayers.


Prayers are performed at dawn, noon, mid-afternoon, sunset, and night.  A Muslim may pray almost anywhere, such as in fields, offices, factories, or universities.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 3, 2017)

*Ya Makkah*


(5 minute song- Ya Makkah - with pictures of the Masjid al-Haram)


----------



## Mudda (Feb 3, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Ya Makkah*
> 
> 
> (5 minute song- Ya Makkah - with pictures of the Masjid al-Haram)


Just curious, does anyone in that video use deodorant?


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 4, 2017)

*Supporting the Needy*

The *Five Pillars of Islam* are the_ testimony of faith_, _prayer_, _zakat_ (to the needy), _fasting_ during Ramadan, and the _pilgrimage_.

All things belong to God, and wealth is therefore held by human beings in trust. The original meaning of the word _ zakat_ is both ‘purification’ and ‘growth.’ 

Giving _ zakat_ means ‘giving a specified percentage on certain properties to certain classes of needy people.’  The percentage which is due on gold, silver, and cash funds that have reached the amount of about 85 grams of gold and held in possession for one lunar year is two and a half percent.  

Our possessions are purified by setting aside a small portion for those in need, and, like the pruning of plants, this cutting back balances and encourages new growth. With 2.5% of the savings of the rich people throughout the Ummah going to its poor people every year, the basic needs of everyone could be satisfied. A person may also give as much as he or she pleases as voluntary alms or charity.

More about zakat: Zakat The Poor Due Meaning Ruling and Benefits


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 6, 2017)

*Feeding the Poor/Hungry.*

“And they give food in spite of love for it to the needy, the orphan, and the captive, saying: ‘We feed you for the sake of God Alone; we seek from you neither reward nor thanks.” –  Quran, 76:8-9​
The true believers race towards gaining good deeds by feeding the needy, the orphans and the captives. When one side becomes victor in war, there is always going to be on the enemy side those who will surrender. Out of kindness and love the believers feed the captives. They were commanded to treat these prisoners with kindness and respect. 

Prophet Muhammad (p) said:

“Feed the hungry, visit the sick and set free the captives.” (_Sahih Al-Bukhari)_​


----------



## Mudda (Feb 6, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Feeding the Poor/Hungry.*
> 
> “And they give food in spite of love for it to the needy, the orphan, and the captive, saying: ‘We feed you for the sake of God Alone; we seek from you neither reward nor thanks.” –  Quran, 76:8-9​
> The true believers race towards gaining good deeds by feeding the needy, the orphans and the captives. When one side becomes victor in war, there is always going to be on the enemy side those who will surrender. Out of kindness and love the believers feed the captives. They were commanded to treat these prisoners with kindness and respect.
> ...


So you'd give food to Jews?


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 7, 2017)

*Fasting the Month of Ramadan:*

The *Five Pillars of Islam* are the_ testimony of faith_, _prayer_, _zakat_ to the needy, _fasting_ during Ramadan, and the _pilgrimage_.

Every year in the month of Ramadan, *all Muslims fast from dawn until sundown, abstaining from food, drink, and sexual relations.*

Although the fast is beneficial to health, it is regarded principally as a method of spiritual self-purification.  By cutting oneself off from worldly comforts, even for a short time, a fasting person gains *true sympathy with those who go hungry*, as well as growth in his or her spiritual life.


----------



## Mudda (Feb 7, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Fasting the Month of Ramadan:*
> 
> The *Five Pillars of Islam* are the_ testimony of faith_, _prayer_, _zakat_ to the needy, _fasting_ during Ramadan, and the _pilgrimage_.
> 
> ...


I bet you all cheat on Ramadan, even that child fucker Mo cheated.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 8, 2017)

*The Pilgrimage to Makkah:*

The annual pilgrimage (_Hajj_) to Makkah is an obligation once in a lifetime for those who are physically and financially able to perform it.  About two million people go to Makkah each year from every corner of the globe.  Although Makkah is always filled with visitors, the annual _ Hajj_ is performed in the twelfth month of the Islamic calendar. * Male pilgrims wear special simple clothes which strip away distinctions of class and culture so that all stand equal before God*.







Pilgrims praying at the _Haram_ mosque in Makkah.  In this mosque is the Kaaba (the black building in the picture) which Muslims turn toward when praying. * The Kaaba is the place of worship which God commanded the Prophets Abraham and his son, Ishmael, to build.*

The rites of the _ Hajj_ include circling the Kaaba seven times and going seven times between the hillocks of Safa and Marwa, as Hagar did during her search for water.  Then the pilgrims stand together in Arafa and ask God for what they wish and for His forgiveness, in what is often thought of as a preview of the Day of Judgment.

The end of the _ Hajj_ is marked by a festival, _ Eid Al-Adha_, which is celebrated with prayers.  This, and _ Eid al-Fitr_, a feast-day commemorating the end of Ramadan, are the two annual festivals of the Muslim calendar.

More about hajj: Muhammad: Legacy of a Prophet . Virtual Hajj | PBS


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Feeding the Poor/Hungry.*
> ...



historically-----starvation siege has been a major form of combat used by muslims -----ESPECIALLY
deadly during the  "GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST"-----BUT STILL USED IN MODERN
TIMES.     I am old----I remember the early 1970s  when millions of starved, dead children ended up in the mud-----in both  BIAFRA   (Christians)   and  East  Pakistan  (hindus)


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2017)

Are translations of the Koran into English correct? If so, there are evident errors. If not, can a 'Creator' limited to one language be called 'great'?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> Are translations of the Koran into English correct? If so, there are evident errors. If not, can a 'Creator' limited to one language be called 'great'?



???   gee  4eye        translations are translations-----ALL ARE subject to   EVALUATION.     I have four versions of the IGNOBLE KHARA'AN.       Picthall      ali Yusuf  (or Yusuf ali---or whatever)    uhm
  (??)    Dawood  (?)        and another one  (??)      somewhere---buried here and there.     all slightly
different


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Are translations of the Koran into English correct? If so, there are evident errors. If not, can a 'Creator' limited to one language be called 'great'?
> ...


The post just puts the question out for any to comment. It is not aimed at any particular other person or post. There are 'defenders' of the Koran that maintain Arabic is the language and any errors are mistranslations. According to those with this position, there is no evaluation, only submission (Islam).


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 8, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



I am too old and bloody minded to learn to read Arabic just so I can criticize the Quran. I compare translations to get an over view and as far as I am concerned I can tell very well that the Quran is evil bunk.


----------



## Mudda (Feb 8, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Pilgrimage to Makkah:*
> 
> The annual pilgrimage (_Hajj_) to Makkah is an obligation once in a lifetime for those who are physically and financially able to perform it.  About two million people go to Makkah each year from every corner of the globe.  Although Makkah is always filled with visitors, the annual _ Hajj_ is performed in the twelfth month of the Islamic calendar. * Male pilgrims wear special simple clothes which strip away distinctions of class and culture so that all stand equal before God*.
> 
> ...


Where do they get all the rocks to wipe everyone's ass?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Pilgrimage to Makkah:*
> ...


At one time, the desert was paved.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 8, 2017)

Interestingly enough-----I did discuss that matter of personal hygiene out there ---long ago with
a HAJJI------It was more than 40 years ago when the conversation took place---and the man----
a young Pakistani physician had done the HAJJ about five years earlier-----he indicated that all personal stuff at that time just took place out there in the sand-----with no amenities at all. -----just  GO OUT IN 
THE FIELD   ----------I commented----"what you guys need is a few good jewish businessmen who
can put up some nice hotels"---------the man went BALLISTIC----I thought I might have to administer
CPR


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 9, 2017)

*Belief in God*

Muslims believe in one, unique, incomparable God, Who has no son nor partner, and that none has the right to be worshipped but Him alone.  






Islam rejects that God rested on the seventh day of the creation, that He wrestled with one of His angels, that He is an envious plotter against mankind, or that He is incarnate in any human being.  Islam also rejects the attribution of any human form to God. *All of these are considered blasphemous.  God is the Exalted.  He is far removed from every imperfection. * He never becomes weary.  He does not become drowsy nor does he sleep.

The Arabic word Allah means God (the one and only true God who created the whole universe).  This word Allah is a name for God, which is used by Arabic speakers, both Arab Muslims and Arab Christians.  This word cannot be used to designate anything other than the one true God.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> that He is an envious plotter against mankind



I can't remember the verse number off hand, but the Quran says Allah is the best of plotters.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > that He is an envious plotter against mankind
> ...



I don't recall anything in the bible about  "God"   being a  "plotter".      I have to admit---I don't know how
to say  "plotter"  in Hebrew.    I don't recall it in the Koran either-----but allah certainly is VERY 
VENGEFUL ----------he seems to get a charge out of his faves raping raping little girls-----interestingly---allah KNOWS that his favorite humans are going to rape little girls ahead of time and does not even bother to
tell them not to


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't remember   "god"  wrestling with an angel in the bible either.      I remember Jacob kinda contending or 'struggling' with an angel and falling off the ladder.    ------something like that-----but it was kinda a dream.  
I used to fly around in my dreams too.


----------



## Mudda (Feb 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Belief in God*
> 
> Muslims believe in one, unique, incomparable God, Who has no son nor partner, and that none has the right to be worshipped but Him alone.
> 
> ...


You can reject anything you want. Normal people reject Islam.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



I just looked up 'plotters' in the Quran and found most translations use the word 'planners'
See Quran 3.54 and 8.30


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



oh------what does allah plan?      big events in lower Manhattan?


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 11, 2017)

*Belief in the Angels:*

Belief in the angels is one of the six pillars of faith and is one of the bases of Islamic doctrine.

Muslims believe in the existence of the angels and that they are honored creatures.  The angels worship God alone, obey Him, and act only by His command.  Among the angels is _Gabriel_, who brought down the Quran to Prophet Muhammad.





We can neither see nor hear the angels because they are created from light and are created in a special way. Yet, we believe in them and that Allaah gave them special properties and characteristics. They do not eat, drink, or sleep.
`Umar ibn Al-Khattab (may Allah be pleased with him) narrated that the companions were sitting with the Prophet (peace be upon him) and *someone entered dressed in very white clothes and having extraordinary black hair. No signs of fatigue of journey appeared on him and he was known to none of us*.

He sat down facing the Prophet and said to him, “… *Tell me about iman (faith)*.”
The Prophet said:
“It is to believe in Allah, His angels, His Books, His Messengers and the Last Day and that you believe in preordainment (destiny), its bad and good consequences. …”

Then he departed. The Prophet of Allah kept silent for a while then he said to me,
“O `Umar! Do you know who the questioner was?”
I replied, “Allah and His Messenger know better.”
The Prophet said,
“He was Jibril (Gabriel); he came to you to teach you your religion.”* (Muslim)*​








More about Angels: Belief in the Angels


----------



## Mudda (Feb 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Belief in the Angels:*
> 
> Belief in the angels is one of the six pillars of faith and is one of the bases of Islamic doctrine.
> 
> ...


Like an angel would go anywhere near a dirty mooslim with shit on his hand.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2017)

the concept of angels as beings who neither eat nor sleep but act as emissaries on a mission
from  "God"   comes from ancient jewish writings.     In fact, the three visitors to Jacob's tent who
told him that he would have a son  ISAAC-----were angels.   Gabriel was the angel that contended
with Jacob on the LADDER TO HEAVEN and who renamed Jacob --"Israel"   which kinda confirms
that encounter.    Israel means something roughly like  'encounter with "God" '      The concept of angels being MADE OF LIGHT ----is Zoroastrian.    There were both jews and Zoroastrians in Mecca at the time that muhummad was born.    Arabic script is based in Farsi
script.   Muslims got lots of mysterious creatures------millions of JINNS all over the place. -----angels,
mysterious particles of light and fire,  and even JINNS  (which seem to me to be something like 
Leprechauns  ----Tommy Steele  in the movie FINIAN's RAINBOW-----played my all time favorite 
JINN


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 12, 2017)

*Belief in God’s Revealed Books:*

Belief in the books sent by God is one of the six pillars of faith. God, in His mercy, has sent prophet after prophet to lead people forth from darkness to light.

Muslims believe that God revealed books to His messengers as proof for mankind and as guidance for them.  These divine books commanded justice in everything and exhorted invited men to repent.

Among these books is the *Quran*, which God revealed to the Prophet Muhammad.  God has guaranteed the Quran’s protection from any corruption or distortion.  God has said:

*



*Indeed, We have sent down the Quran, and surely We will guard it (from corruption)*



* (Quran, 15:9)





The Quran describes _Torah_ as _Furqan_ (the Discriminator between right and wrong). It says

“We gave Moses and Aaron the Discriminator, and gave them a light (_Dhia_) and a Reminder for the righteaous" (21:48).

_Furqan_ means that ideological standard which enables man to distinguish between Truth and falsehood. _Dhia_ means divine guidance, which leads a man out of the darkness of the wrong path and puts him in the light of the straight path. In this way God has arranged for the guidance of man through His messenger.

But it is possible for God’s guide book to provide guidance in the real sense *only when a man is anxious about his fate in the Hereafter*. This anxiety makes him so serious that he attaches more importance to Truth and righteousness than to any other thing.

Read more: Fourth Article Of Faith – Belief in Revealed Books (Kutub) | CPS International


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 13, 2017)

*Belief in the Messengers of God:*

Muslims believe in the prophets and messengers of God, starting with Adam, including Noah, Abraham, Ishmael, Isaac, Jacob, Moses, and Jesus (peace be upon them).  But God’s final message to man, a reconfirmation of the eternal message, was revealed to the Prophet Muhammad. Muslims believe that Muhammad is the last prophet sent by God, as God has said:

*



 Muhammad is not the father of any one of your men, but he is the Messenger of God and the last of the prophets... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* (Quran, 33:40)




Muslims believe that all the prophets and messengers were created human beings who had none of the divine qualities of God.

Read more: al-Marja.com


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 14, 2017)

Manifestations of  HAPPINESS   in all social groups are revealed in the manner the members  CELEBRATE   holidays.     In synagogues people celebrate happy events----like weddings and the holiday purim and simchat torah---by dancing, singing, eating and drinking.     In mosques and the streets of muslim lands----people and children celebrate happy occasions by chanting 
ITBACH AL YAHUD      or    ITBACH AL  _______________ 
_                                                                   fill in the blank_


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 15, 2017)

*Belief in the Day of Judgment*

Muslims believe in the Day of Judgment (the Day of Resurrection) when all people will be resurrected for God’s judgment according to their beliefs and deeds.

Muslims believe that *the present life is only a trial preparation for the next realm of existence*.  This life is a test for each individual for the life after death.  A day will come when the whole universe will be destroyed and the dead will be resurrected for judgment by God.  *This day will be the beginning of a life that will never end. *

 On that day, all people will be rewarded by God according to their beliefs and deeds.  Those who die while believing that *“There is no true god but Allah, and Muhammad is the Messenger of God”* and are Muslim will be rewarded on that day and will be admitted to Paradise forever, as God has said: 

*



And those who believe and do good deeds, they are dwellers of Paradise, they dwell therein forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* (Quran, 2:82)​
But those who die while not believing will lose Paradise forever and will be sent to Hellfire, as God has said:

*



And whoever seeks a religion other than Islam, it will not be accepted from him and he will be one of the losers in the Hereafter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* (Quran, 3:85)




After having sent the Prophet Muhammad to call people to Islam, God does not accept adherence to any religion other than Islam.  God is our Creator and Sustainer.  He created for us whatever is in the earth.  All the blessings and good things we have are from Him.  So after all this, when someone rejects belief in God, His Prophet Muhammad, or His religion of Islam, it is just that he or she be punished in the Hereafter.  Actually, the main purpose of our creation is to worship God alone and to obey Him

Read more: Fifth Article Of Faith – Belief in the Day of Judgment (Qiyamah) | CPS International


----------



## Mudda (Feb 16, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Belief in the Day of Judgment*
> 
> Muslims believe in the Day of Judgment (the Day of Resurrection) when all people will be resurrected for God’s judgment according to their beliefs and deeds.
> 
> ...


What about deformed babies, did your god fuck up or what?


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 17, 2017)

*Belief in Al-Qadar:*

Muslims believe in _Al-Qadar_, which is *Divine Predestination*, but this belief in Divine Predestination does not mean that human beings do not have freewill.  Rather,* Muslims believe that God has given human beings freewill.  This means that they can choose right or wrong and that they are responsible for their choices.*

The belief in Divine Predestination includes belief in four things:

1) God knows everything.  He knows what has happened and what will happen.
2) God has recorded all that has happened and all that will happen.
3) Whatever God wills to happen happens, and whatever He wills not to happen does not happen. 
4) God is the Creator of everything.





When one succeeds in performing an action, he must not be proud of himself. All good deeds are successfully performed because of God's bounty, because He ordained that this matter be successful. To be proud will make one forget to thank God for permitting him to successfully perform this deed.

Believing in _Al-Qadar_ leads one to feel satisfied, safe and secure. All incidents that happen to a person are a result of God's _Qadar_. One should not feel miserable for losing or not gaining what he likes. All this happens according to the _Qadar_ of Allah. God is the King and Lord of the heavens and earth and His _Qadar_ will happen exactly as He Wills

Read more: Belief in Al-Qadar (Divine Decree)


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 19, 2017)

*That moments..*

We are happiest when we are the least inhibited in acknowledging and expressing how we feel. This is the case whether we are in the company of those we know or those we do not know. Expressing our feelings should not carry with it a sense of dread as if we are disclosing the most sensitive of state secrets.

*We are happiest when we shed our ostentation and inflated sense of self-importance*, so we can really listen to ourselves and acknowledge our inner needs and aspirations.

We are happiest when we are not pining after unrealistic and overly idealistic dreams but look at our lives naturally, without shame, and without exaggerating things.

*We are happiest when we focus keenly on the experience of the moment*, taking note of the billions – nay trillions – of blessings that are right in front of us. 

*God’s generosity extends to each living cell of our bodies and to everything* on the land, the air, and in the sea. His grace extends to all the intangibles as well, like those feelings and sensations that we cannot describe in physical terms. Faith is a good example, love, pleasure, the apprehension of language, longing, joy, hope…


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 22, 2017)

*The message of the messengers*

God, the All Wise, All Knowing, All Merciful and Just, created this Universe in order to test and examine His obedient slaves and reward them, and to punish the disobedient.
He Says (what means):
_*“*_We did not create the heavens and the earth and that between them in play. We did not create them except in truth, but most of them do not know._*”*_ [Quran 44: 38-39]​

God also made clear the main goal for the creation of mankind, Saying (what means): 
_*“*_I did not create the Jinn and Mankind except for My worship_*” *_[Quran 51: 56] ​God, the Exalted, did not leave His slaves to rely upon their intellect and inclination alone to guide them to the correct way; rather He sent them Messengers as bringers of good tidings and warners. He sent the revealed Books with them to be a reference in those matters wherein they disagreed, so that no excuse would remain for the people and the proof would be established against them. Thus, after sending the Messengers, there would be no further excuse for people before Allaah.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> God also made clear the main goal for the creation of mankind, Saying (what means):
> _*“*_I did not create the Jinn and Mankind except for My worship_*” *_[Quran 51: 56]



I stake an eternity of burning in hell that God never said one word in the Quran. If I am wrong I will spend eternity screaming in a lake of fire. But I know I am not wrong, because any God that only created us to worship him would be a pathetic clown, and any God that would burn us for not worshipping him would be a loathsome monster.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > God also made clear the main goal for the creation of mankind, Saying (what means):
> ...


I wouldn't bet my life on anything.  There are things I would give me life for, but betting on something wouldn't be one of them.  

What other things do you believe God created us for?


----------



## Mudda (Feb 24, 2017)

ding said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


dingbat, you found your copy&paste buddy Ancient Liar. Are you two going out to kiss carpets together?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > God also made clear the main goal for the creation of mankind, Saying (what means):
> ...



not only did  "allah"   create the entire universe just to GLORIFY himself and to create "slaves"-----he has already determined that most of his "slaves"   will  be tormented in  "hell"--FOREVER.     Allah is disgusting.    The only favor he has granted if favorite slaves  (like muhummad)  --is the
ability to murder, pillage and rape


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

ding said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



The occult theory is that we are all a part of God. he breathed us out and sealed our soul in a bubble of energy occultists call the casual body. From there we descended into several other bodies. The metal body, the astral body and the physical body. There is also an energy shell called the etheric body that joins the spirit to the physical.

We are in the physical realm for experience sake and when we die we spend time in higher planes absorbing our life lessons. Eventually we achieve a state of grace needing no more incarnations then we continue on evolving in higher realms. Eventually we may merge back into the God head and become a drop in the divine ocean.
It seems that God regenerates his being through us. But not even the occultists know exactly what happens to the highest souls because they ascend into a realm of light from which they never return.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The metal body, the astral body and the physical body.



That should have read, ' the mental body' but it's to late to edit the typo.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


How many times have you been born and do you remember anything from your previous lives?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

ding said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



I have no idea how many lives I have had and do not remember anything, but I once sat is a spiritualist developing circle in which the medium was taken in trance and his spirit guide said to me. " You were not meant to have an easy life, for reasons you have enough knowledge to  understand" Meaning I knew of the theory of reincarnation and karma.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


Ok, so then how do your lessons build from previous lives?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

The angels of karma guide you into circumstances that will face you with dealing with things that advance your spiritual evolution. This based on qualities you lacked from previous incarnations. One thing that's going on in the world today is the development of intellect, rather than spiritual development. Most of us  are in an age of reason
although there are backward cultures in the world that are more emotionally than rationally driven. These different cultures seem to be colliding at the moment, and that is one way we all learn. The evolved have to deal with the unevolved as we are all mixed together on one planet. In higher realms we are separated into different planes of experience, and lower souls cannot enter higher planes. But the earth is a melting pot.

All experience of past incarnations is stored in the soul body, and our innate character is a manifestation of the state of our soul. We have certain predispositions that direct what we are likely to do and when we act it causes more reactions. Each lifetime is a continuation of the development of our souls evolution. We may be led into circumstances that tempt us to fail to see if we have really learned past lessons.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The angels of karma guide you into circumstances that will face you with dealing with things that advance your spiritual evolution. This based on qualities you lacked from previous incarnations. One thing that's going on in the world today is the development of intellect, rather than spiritual development. Most of us  are in an age of reason
> although there are backward cultures in the world that are more emotionally than rationally driven. These different cultures seem to be colliding at the moment, and that is one way we all learn. The evolved have to deal with the unevolved as we are all mixed together on one planet. In higher realms we are separated into different planes of experience, and lower souls cannot enter higher planes. But the earth is a melting pot.
> 
> All experience of past incarnations is stored in the soul body, and our innate character is a manifestation of the state of our soul. We have certain predispositions that direct what we are likely to do and when we act it causes more reactions. Each lifetime is a continuation of the development of our souls evolution. We may be led into circumstances that tempt us to fail to see if we have really learned past lessons.


So then you are saying it magically happens then. 

Would you like for me to explain how Christians believe this should work because it isn't as simple as Christ died for our sins like you think?  It is a little more complicated than that and way more practical than what you are saying.  We are actually expected to be able to progress as human beings in this life time and not kick the can down the road to the next lifetime.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

ding said:


> Would you like for me to explain how Christians believe this should work



Yes but lets move the discussion to your thread, 'God calling' because we are off topic on this thread.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like for me to explain how Christians believe this should work
> ...


Ok


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

On the subject of reincarnation that is applicable to this thread, if all actions and reactions have to be accounted for then the soul of Muhammad must be facing an unbearable burden of karma. For all the wars he started, and the wars still going on because of him, his soul is accountable. Such a burden as Muhammad carries is far worse than even Hitler. Because we destroyed the Nazis, but we are still fighting Islamic fanatics, and will be for a long time to come.
If the soul of Muhammad had to face the full burden of his karma it would surely drive him mad. Which is one reason we reincarnate, so that we forget our past lives, and what we have done. We only experience a small amount of life's troubles at any one time, and do not have to carry the entire burden of our souls past actions.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> On the subject of reincarnation that is applicable to this thread, if all actions and reactions have to be accounted for then the soul of Muhammad must be facing an unbearable burden of karma. For all the wars he started, and the wars still going on because of him, his soul is accountable. Such a burden as Muhammad carries is far worse than even Hitler. Because we destroyed the Nazis, but we are still fighting Islamic fanatics, and will be for a long time to come.
> If the soul of Muhammad had to face the full burden of his karma it would surely drive him mad. Which is one reason we reincarnate, so that we forget our past lives, and what we have done. We only experience a small amount of life's troubles at any one time, and do not have to carry the entire burden of our souls past actions.


On this subject... have you ever read Huston Smith's Illustrated World Religions?  Great book.  He portrayed each religion in its best light.  He said that we should not be expected to understand the faith of another that is not our own, but if we remember that they are human beings like ourselves, that we need not miserably fail.  I found those words to be very profound and I have tried my best to live my life by them.  I am better off for it too.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 24, 2017)

ding said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of reincarnation that is applicable to this thread, if all actions and reactions have to be accounted for then the soul of Muhammad must be facing an unbearable burden of karma. For all the wars he started, and the wars still going on because of him, his soul is accountable. Such a burden as Muhammad carries is far worse than even Hitler. Because we destroyed the Nazis, but we are still fighting Islamic fanatics, and will be for a long time to come.
> ...



I am afraid I have no regard for Islam, as far as I am concerned it is one religion that should never have happened. Without Muhammad's evil lies about God the middle east would have probably been entirely Christian.


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


A lot of people blame religion for the actions of men, my wife included.  I never really understood that.  That's like throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 25, 2017)

*Prophet Muhammad Through the Eyes of Children*

The children at SALAM Islamic Center in Sacramento, CA, discuss their perception of Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him


(3 minutes)


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 26, 2017)

*Imam al-Ghazali on the 3 Secrets of Charity*

What are the secrets of charity according to Imam Al-Ghazali?



(1 minute)


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 26, 2017)

The Quran says at verse 5.18  that in the time of Muhammad Jews and Christians all believed they were sons of God. But the false prophet Muhammad said "nay ye are but men". It is time everyone saw through the lies of this evil bandit. The practical occult teaches we are all divine and equal. But the Quran separates people into believers and unbelievers and sets them at war.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 27, 2017)

*The Mercy of God*

_Bismillah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem_.





I begin with the name of Allah, the Most Gracious, the Most Merciful.

This is a phrase that we say every day, several times per day. However sometimes we forget how mighty a phrase it is and we forget that mercy is one of His attributes that we, as imperfect human beings, constantly rely upon God’s blessings.

God is the Most Gracious and the Most Merciful, His mercy encompasses all things, and is the source of all the compassion and mercy that exists.
*{My Mercy embraces all things…} *(Quran 7:156)​
In English the word _mercy_ has several meanings including compassion, forgiveness, kindness, and tenderness. In Arabic, the term for mercy is _rahmah_; _Ar-Rahman_ and _Ar-Raheem_, two of the most important names of Allah derive from this root word.

The Mercy of God is that ethereal quality that also embodies gentleness, care, consideration, love and forgiveness. When these qualities are observable in this world, they are a mere reflection of God’s mercy towards His creation...


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 27, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Mercy of God*
> 
> _Bismillah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem_.
> 
> ...



Mercy ! here are some verses from the Quran about your Gods mercy.

4.56  Those who reject our Signs, We shall soon cast into the Fire: as often as
their skins are roasted through, We shall change them for fresh skins, that they may
taste the penalty: for God is Exalted in Power, Wise.

22.19  These two antagonists dispute with each other about their Lord: But those 
who deny (their Lord),- for them will be cut out a garment of Fire: over their heads 
will be poured out boiling water.
22.20  With it will be scalded what is within their bodies, as well as (their) skins.
22.21  In addition there will be maces of iron (to punish) them.
22.22  Every time they wish to get away therefrom, from anguish, they will be 
forced back therein, and (it will be said), "Taste ye the Penalty of Burning!"


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2017)

Dajjal ----did you expect dialogue?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal ----did you expect dialogue?



That would be a first.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 28, 2017)

*The Mercy of God*
http://aboutislam.net/reading-islam/understanding-islam/the-mercy-of-allah/
Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) informed us that God is more merciful to His slaves than a mother is to her child, and in fact, the Arabic word for womb, is derived from the same root word as mercy –_rahmah_.

This is a sign of the unique connection between God’s mercy and the womb.God nurtures and shelters us, just as the womb nurtures and shelters the unborn child. In the Quran, in the authentic Sunnah and throughout the world there are many signs of Allah’s mercy to His creation.

Prophet Muhammad explained the quality of mercy to his companions, telling them that God has divided His mercy into one hundred parts and has sent down one part to be shared amongst the creation. This is why people are compassionate and kind towards one another and wild animals treat their offspring with gentleness. However, God withheld the other 99 parts to be bestowed upon the believers on the Day of Judgment.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 28, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Mercy of God*
> Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) informed us that God is more merciful to His slaves than a mother is to her child, and in fact, the Arabic word for womb, is derived from the same root word as mercy –_rahmah_.
> 
> This is a sign of the unique connection between God’s mercy and the womb.God nurtures and shelters us, just as the womb nurtures and shelters the unborn child. In the Quran, in the authentic Sunnah and throughout the world there are many signs of Allah’s mercy to His creation.
> ...



Firstly it is not merciful to have slaves. Secondly it is only believers who will receive mercy on the non existent judgement day. Unbelievers will be tortured forever in hellfire and with boiling liquids. The Quran makes this absolutely clear.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Mercy of God*
> ...



Dajal     the issues which muslims attribute to their rapist pig  "god"  muhummad 
is never ending to the point of utter stupidity.     The word  RAHMAN----which
which is used both for  WOMB and  COMPASSION or MERCY  precedes the rapist pig by thousands of years---------it is Hebrew-----and-----probably precedes even hebrew


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 2, 2017)

*Mercy of God*

The Quran is Allah’s greatest gift to humanity – it is a book like no other. The Quran guides humankind to high standards of morality and exhorts them to strive to be the best human beings possible.

Whenever life becomes too difficult or we are beset by injury, illness or unhappiness, Quran will light our way and lighten our burdens. It is a source of solace and ease. It is a mercy to humankind.

{And We have not sent down the Book to you (O Muhammad), except that you may explain clearly unto them those things in which they differ, and (as) a guidance *and a mercy* for a people who believe.} (Quran 16:64)

{And this is a blessed Book which We have sent down, so follow it and fear Allah , *that you may receive mercy.}* (Quran 6:155)​


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mercy of God*
> 
> The Quran is Allah’s greatest gift to humanity – it is a book like no other. The Quran guides humankind to high standards of morality and exhorts them to strive to be the best human beings possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 2, 2017)

Happiness in Islam.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mercy of God*
> 
> The Quran is Allah’s greatest gift to humanity – it is a book like no other. The Quran guides humankind to high standards of morality and exhorts them to strive to be the best human beings possible.
> 
> ...



The Quran is utterly evil  lies about God, that sets believers at war with unbelievers and says the curse of God is on unbelievers. Here is a sample of the cruel and ignorant verses in the Quran.


5.33. The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His Messenger, and strive with might and main for mischief through the land is: execution, or crucifixion, or the cutting off of hands and feet from opposite sides, or exile from the land: that is their disgrace in this world, and a heavy punishment is theirs in the Hereafter;


----------



## Czernobog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2017)

I was an avid reader as a kid------I read anything that FELL into my hands-----By
circumstance LOTS of junk fell into my hands because of my part time weekend
job in a hospital-------front desk girl-----GIANT hospital---big catchment population---
people dumped boxes of books on my desk as a "donation".    I read every reader's digest-----DIGESTED books volumes printed over a 20 year period of time------then---a KORAN fell on me-------age 20   LONG LONG ago. ------islam was ---at that time---- something like the religion of mars.    The PICTHALL translation was 
NEW at that time--------I was fascinated.     I had read the NT, the OT  the RAMAYANA,   Bhagavad Gita.  Odyssey-----every play that SOPHOCLES and 
EURIPIDES  wrote------etc etc.----and suddenly I got the KORAN----yipeee.  
Of course I read it----EAGERLY------whatta mess------bible stories so messed up that I thought that the Printer had made a BIG MISTAKE.-----and the rest of it-----
lots about jews and why it's a good idea to kill them-----but they should ALL GO 
BACK TO ISRAEL/JUDEA------ie ---get out of Arabia..     -----lots about lots
of sexing with -----captured women--<<< a very good idea..    The best part was
the FORWARD by pickthall------he had decided that Muhummad was something
like the first THINKING person in the world-----and muhummad invented all sorts
of social idea that I knew were THOUANDS OF YEARS OLD---(at least 5000
years old) -----so I naturally assumed that this muhummad guy must have been born---about 6000 years ago. ---------no computer back them-------I was stuck with the encyclopedia Britannica--------seems muhummad had been doing
all that ORIGINAL inventing about 1300 years ago-------it did not make sense


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Czernobog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 3, 2017)

*Leniencies in Matter of Worship
*
Islam teaches that every single aspect of life can be an act of worship. Everything from eating and drinking to sleeping and going to the bathroom can be done in a way that pleases Allah. Islam is a faith that is flexible, lenient and merciful.

For instance, if a believer is sick and cannot fast during the month of Ramadan, he is not mandated to fast.  In fact he is encouraged to not fast. Similarly if a Muslim cannot make the _Hajj_ due to physical or financial difficulties he or she is excused from doing so. It is the mercy of Allah that allows a Muslim traveller to combine prayers when travelling, because stopping every few hours to pray may make the trip longer and more arduous.

Mercy is One of Allah’s greatest attributes. It is incumbent upon those who believe in Allah to show mercy in all that they do and say.

*{…He is the Most Merciful of those who show mercy!}* (Quran 12: 92)

Mercy Allah


----------



## Mudda (Mar 3, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Leniencies in Matter of Worship*
> 
> Islam teaches that every single aspect of life can be an act of worship. Everything from eating and drinking to sleeping and going to the bathroom can be done in a way that pleases Allah. Islam is a faith that is flexible, lenient and merciful.
> 
> ...


So wiping your ass with your hand is an act of worship.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Leniencies in Matter of Worship*
> 
> Islam teaches that every single aspect of life can be an act of worship. Everything from eating and drinking to sleeping and going to the bathroom can be done in a way that pleases Allah. Islam is a faith that is flexible, lenient and merciful.
> 
> ...



so true----Islamic acts of worship as demonstrated by  'al nabi'   include---pillage,
rape,  murder and destruction of the holy places of ----all others.  ------now lets
hear a big time Baptist    AMEN----or 'ameen'       (my apologies to elvis fans)


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Leniencies in Matter of Worship*
> 
> Islam teaches that every single aspect of life can be an act of worship. Everything from eating and drinking to sleeping and going to the bathroom can be done in a way that pleases Allah. Islam is a faith that is flexible, lenient and merciful.
> 
> ...



Surah 12 is the clearest evidence in the Quran that it is copied from the bible. Surah 12 is a quarter of the length of the story of Joseph as it appears in Genesis of the bible. Surah 12 leaves out most of the details that make the story of Joseph comprehensible. It lacks the rich narrative of the bible and is clearly a half remembered rambling account of the Joseph story. If you have not already read the bibles account you cannot understand surah 12.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 5, 2017)

*Keep Your Heart Attached to Your Creator

Nothing else lasts*

Neither wealth, nor health, nor fame, nor the love of other human beings.

All have a start, a peak and an end.

If your heart is attached to wealth, and your main purpose in life is to acquire more wealth, you will end up a very sad person if this wealth decreases, and if it doesn't you can't take it with you to the next life.
*
Can you?*

The same is true for all other aspects of this worldly life.

The only One who lasts is God.

*He is The First and He is The Last.*

That's where our real love should be, and our love for our family and friends emanates from this higher level of divine love.

*If you are really searching for peace, search for the love of your Creator.*


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 5, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> If your heart is attached to wealth, and your main purpose in life is to acquire more wealth, you will end up a very sad person if this wealth decreases, and if it doesn't you can't take it with you to the next life.



That must be why Muhammad demanded one fifth of the spoils of war.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 5, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> If you are really searching for peace, search for the love of your Creator



I would never have one second of peace of mind if I was to cower in worship of Allah, all the while knowing he is going to burn unbelievers in eternal hell.

2.161  Those who reject Faith, and die rejecting,- on them is God's curse, and the
curse of angels, and of all mankind;


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 6, 2017)

*Fatima al-Fihri: The Muslim Woman Who Founded the World's Very First University*

Fatima Al-Fihri migrated with her family in the early ninth century from Qayrawan in present-day Tunisia to the city of Fez in Morocco. 

This was during the rule of Idrees II, an extraordinary ruler and devout Muslim. Fez at that time was a bustling metropolis of the “Muslim West” (known as al-Maghrib), and held the promise in the people’s imaginations of fortune and felicity. 

Having become one of the most influential Muslim cities, Fez boasted a rich combination of religion and culture, both traditional and cosmopolitan. This was the city, on the left bank of the River Fez, where Fatima’s family settled and she eventually married.

After much toil and struggle in humble beginnings, the family of Fatima was eventually blessed with prosperity. Her father, Mohammad bin Abdullah Al-Fihri, had become a hugely successful businessman. 

*After the deaths of Fatima’s husband, father, and brother in short succession, Fatima and her only other sibling, Mariam, received a sizable inheritance* which assured their financial independence. It was in this latter period of their lives that they distinguished themselves. 

*Having received a good education, the sisters in turn hastened to dedicate all of their wealth to benefiting their community. *

Observing that the local mosques in Fez could not accommodate the growing population of worshipers, many of whom were refugees from Islamic Spain, Mariam built the breathtaking and grand Andalusian Mosque in 245AH/859CE.

*And Fatima founded Al-Qarawiyyin Mosque and University, considered by many historians as *_ the oldest, continually operating, degree-granting university in the world_*. 
Historical references note that she directly oversaw and guided the construction process in great detail, certainly a testament to her great dedication as she had no expertise in the field!*
Fatima had grand aspirations, and early on began buying property adjacent to the initial land, thereby significantly increasing the size of the mosque. She diligently spent all that was required of time and money to see the project to completion.  

She was also extremely pious and devout in worship and made a religious vow to fast daily from the first day of construction in Ramadan 245 AH/859 CE until the project was completed some two years later, whereupon she offered prayers of gratitude in the very mosque she had so tirelessly worked to build.

 Masjid Al-Qarawiyyin, one of the largest mosques in North Africa, housed the university which was to become a major center of advanced learning in medieval times in the Mediterranean...

https://www.whyislam.org/muslim-heritage/fatima-al-fihri-founder-of-worlds-very-first-university/


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 8, 2017)

*Never Forget Your Weakness and Your Need for God*

It is part of human nature when wealthy, strong and fit to forget to attribute these blessings to God.

A billionaire may think that all the wealth he has is because he is so intelligent, and is deluded in thinking that he is superior to others who are less wealthy.

*In reality we are very dependent on our Creator.*

From the moment a baby is born, he can't survive without his mother's attention or the care of kind people around him.

When the baby grows up, and becomes a teenager, he or she thinks that his strength and beauty will last for ever, and when he or she makes a lot of money, they think they are clever and that their wealth will never end.

But in reality, we are all very dependent on God, and a believer must remember how small and insignificant he or she is in comparison to this amazing universe.

Ask for God to always help you and be with you, and *recognize that He is the All-Mighty and you are the weak, and you will find peace.*


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Never Forget Your Weakness and Your Need for God*
> 
> It is part of human nature when wealthy, strong and fit to forget to attribute these blessings to God.
> 
> ...



If only you were not a follower of the false prophet Muhammad , we might agree.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Never Forget Your Weakness and Your Need for God*
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



I don't worry about what Muslims make of me. I have posted since the 9/11 WTC attack
I have had direct death threats on other uncensored forums, but I doubt they can find me. (I hope)


----------



## boedicca (Mar 8, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...




I agree, unless one's definition of happiness is to behead infidels and cut the genitalia off of young girls before raping them.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Fatima al-Fihri: The Muslim Woman Who Founded the World's Very First *
> *University*
> 
> *Having received a good education, the sisters in turn hastened to dedicate all of their wealth to benefiting their community. *
> ...


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 8, 2017)

(from post #367)
"It is incumbent upon those who believe in Allah to show mercy in all that they do and say."

Then, not only is Daesh the enemy of everyone else, it is the enemy of Islam itself. Any true 'jihad' would commence with them, wouldn't it, as they are causing the greatest harm to that religion?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...





Dajjal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I posted for the benefit of both you and   "old lion".   He seems to be using this forum in the hope of convincing people that there is merit and the Islamic ethos


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 10, 2017)

*Muslim Ethics*

Islam is a beautiful religion, full of wisdom and harmony.   If this wonderful religion is followed properly then a typical Muslim would only be a great example to follow.

Narrated ‘Abdullah bin ‘Amr:

“The Prophet never used bad language neither a ‘Fahish nor a Mutafahish. He used to say 
*
‘*The best amongst you are those who have the best manners and character*.’*

(Translation of Sahih Bukhari, Virtues and Merits of the Prophet (peace be upon him) and his Companions, Volume 4, Book 56, Number 759)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2017)

islam is as islam  does and has done for the past 1400 years in emulation
of the rapist pig of mecca.    Its slutty daughters dance upon the dead
bodies of hundreds of millions------and counting.    Any question on day to
day life for the "dhimmies"   under the vile stench of Islamic law-----feel free
to ask questions-----my very own hubby is a survivor-----saved as an infant
in the arms of his mother.   Her father died when she was eleven years old----
that event  (ie the death her father) rendered her liable to enslavement by the
local rapist pig imam.    She and the people who saved her committed a GRAVE
crime under the vile stench of Islamic law  (emulation of "al nabi").    For reference---
an  YAZIDI girl subjected to sexual slavery,   rescued from that stink of Islamic law-----is guilty under the stink of Islamic law----both she and those who rescue her would be judged guilty of a capital crime.     Those wondering what might happen to the ISIS people who rape Yazidi girls------stop wondering-----the answer is "NOTHING" just as nothing happened to the Pakistanis that raped  1/4 million girls in East Pakistan in 1971  <<< not one single prosecution-----it was LEGAL UNDER ISLAMIC LAW.    Shariah law is elaborated by Islamic scholars
based on the words AND ACTIONS of  "al nabi"


----------



## hobelim (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> I have no idea how many lives I have had and do not remember anything,




Many people live and die a thousand times during the course of one lifetime,  ascending or descending Jacobs ladder. I remember every detail about past lives, The people that I knew, the type of creature I was, the joy and the sorrow,  the day of my birth, the day,  circumstances, and cause of my demise, and all of the time and effort wasted dying while seeking death only to rise again to find myself in a new place higher on that ladder..

Some people spend each life going in the wrong direction, deliberately descending into lower forms of life for the entire time,  some spend their entire lives in the grave, but not you.

How could you have forgotten?


----------



## ding (Mar 11, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how many lives I have had and do not remember anything,
> ...


I think you are going in the wrong direction.  Tell me about your past lives.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 11, 2017)

hobelim said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea how many lives I have had and do not remember anything,
> ...




The brain normally only remembers the things from birth of the current incarnation. Some people say they can remember past lives but I am not one of them.
I asked a trance medium if animals evolve to humans and she said no. Animals are different species evolving in their own right. So according to her (or the spirit that was speaking through her) Humans do not descend into animals and animals do not progress to human.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




I happen to agree with that medium. What I was suggesting is that people during the course of one lifetime evolve or devolve into many different species,  live and die either clean or unclean,  many times with only the form and shape of human being but the intelligence,  lets say, only slightly above that of a monkey, or a dog, a vulture, a worm, or swine, a creature that does not ruminate -  think very deeply....

case in point, ding.

In spite of the many cowardly dings out there, some people awaken,  suddenly realize what they have become,  and actually make conscious use of life itself to turn themselves around, change course, and deliberately evolve into a more purified and refined sort of creature, climbing that ladder even into the highest realm,.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



tell that one to Kafka


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 11, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



The metamorphosis was practically compulsory reading at my  art college in the 1960s


----------



## hobelim (Mar 11, 2017)

ding said:


> I think you are going in the wrong direction.




Im not surprised given the only view of the world you could possibly have stumbling through life on your knees.

The ways of Truth are an abomination to those dedicated to the ways of perversity.




ding said:


> Tell me about your past lives.



It was terrifying. One time I awakened in a tomb full of corruption and dead mens bones. I was a slug,  just like you, oozing bile and giving off putrid smells. There were many devils brazenly flipping off God, demons desecrating the Body of Christ and ghouls robbing the dead by candlelight to fill their coffers. The stench was great. There were zombies chanting, and innocent people who were blinded bound and gagged being tormented day and night burning alive with pinheads stoking the flames, a cacophony of lost souls crying out in despair and mute soul wrenching agony for Jesus to come down from the sky and save them...

To the utter astonishment of every foul and loathsome beast or bird and every creepy thing there I grew a set of balls and punched a hole in the wall of the tomb through thirteen feet of solid stone and took off like a bat out of hell, ...Like I said before, I was in the second grade..

I never looked back.

After I recovered from the ordeal, I awakened,  again,  and suddenly realized that I had become a new creature. 

The road goes on forever.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 11, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are going in the wrong direction.
> ...



try the ten step program


----------



## ding (Mar 11, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are going in the wrong direction.
> ...


You crack me up, Ivan.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 11, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




yeah, ha ha.

Just remember, only one road goes on forever.  The other, any other,  ends in destruction.


----------



## ding (Mar 11, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


I think I just struck the nail on its head.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 11, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Oh really? Did I say something untrue? How many roads do you think that there are that lead to eternal life? 

What did Jesus say?


See? I have given you a chance to testify in the name of the Lord.


 What is the truth?


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


You don't believe in Jesus, Ivan.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Wow. astonishing!


How many more times do I have to tell you that I do believe that Jesus was exactly who he said he was, the long awaited Jewish Messiah prophesied by Moses in deuteronomy 18:18, not any god in human flesh.

How much more evidence do you need before your realize that you brain is not functioning up to its fullest potential? When will you notice that you are on a road that has degraded your ability to think rationally and retain information? When will you make that great leap of intelligence and realize that there has to be a better way other than slowly disintegrating into nothingness, confusing faith with obstinate stupidity? 

Better hurry before you turn into a smoldering wick.


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Like I said, you don't believe in Jesus, Ivan.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Why does having a conversation with you  always make me feel like I'm about to shoot a fish in a barrel?

Try to be a little more challenging already..

You are boring.


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


I love it when people rationalize incongruities and dismiss their defeats.  The ego knows the truth and always demands payment for defeats.  Someone at your house will get a beating tonight.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Alrighty then. You have officially gone one flew over the cukoo's nest.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


You really should watch the video, Ivan.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Don't abuse the sausage patty!  Make sure you turn the other cheek for Czernobog.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Father Vivian Oblivion I presume?


Consider yourself defrocked!


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Is that what Czernobog is doing to you?  Defrocking you?


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



It is truly inspiring to see the many wonderful things your religious beliefs have done for you, going through life with so many questions but no ability to understand or retain the answers much less improve your situation...


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


Don't blame my religion, brother.  Oh, wait... you can't help yourself.  That's what you do.  Never mind.

Did you see his latest post?  Man he is defrocking you good, dude.   I'm going to get some more butter for my popcorn, you probably need some too.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 12, 2017)

ding said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Whoah, slow down there sparkie. You sound like you are about to cream in your diapers. What a wanker!  Need some excitement in your life?

Start living...


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


You should tell him to slow down, he's the one defrocking you.  I like how you showed him deference.  That was a smart move on your part.  He's a lot smarter than you.  If you don't believe me, just ask him.  I'm sure he will tell you.  My money is on him.


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2017)

hobelim said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


It looks like he wants more deference on your part.  Don't you know how to kowtow properly?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 12, 2017)

*Islamic prayers reduce back pain and increase joint elasticity, research finds.*

The repetitive physical movements of Muslim prayer rituals can reduce chances of lower back pain if performed properly, according to new research.

The study found that not only does quiet prayer eliminate physical anxiety, but that proper knee and back angles can be an effective clinical treatment.





“One way to think about the movements is that they are similar to those of yoga or physical therapy intervention exercises used to treat lower back pain,” said study co-author Mohammad Khasawneh.

The paper, entitled _An ergonomic study of body motions during Muslim prayer using digital human modelling_, was published in the latest issue of the _International Journal of Industrial and Systems Engineering_.

The research used computer-generated human models of healthy Indian, Asian, and American men and women to look at the effect on lower back pain.

Sujud apparently increases the elasticity of joints.

“Physical health is influenced by socio-economic, lifestyle and religious factors,” added Mr Khasawneh, from Penn State Behrend university in Pennsylvania.

“Prayer can eliminate physical stress and anxiety, while there is also research that indicates prayer rituals can be considered an effective clinical treatment of neuro-musculoskeletal dysfunction.”
Islamic prayers reduce back pain and increase joint elasticity, research finds.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 12, 2017)

for laughs read the  Saudi medical journal.    There was one honest article
I read several years ago in which the researchers admitted that the muslim
method of male circumcision does no one any good.   It is not at all protective
against the transmission of the HIV virus-------those ragged edges


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 14, 2017)

*The Best Person, Who Is The Best For The Family*

'
(28 minutes)


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Best Person, Who Is The Best For The Family*
> 
> '
> (28 minutes)


You should let this useless thread die rather than keep pumping more blood into it.

Think of something intelligent such as "what is today's body count of moosleems killed in drone strikes by the CIA?"

Now THAT would be a thread worth following.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Islamic prayers reduce back pain and increase joint elasticity, research finds.*
> 
> The repetitive physical movements of Muslim prayer rituals can reduce chances of lower back pain if performed properly, according to new research.
> 
> ...




Can I just do Pilates?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 14, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Islamic prayers reduce back pain and increase joint elasticity, research finds.*
> ...


But any girlie azz looks good when it is young, even Arab girlie azz.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 14, 2017)

We need a score card to tally who has killed more moosleems?

The Israelis, or the Brit's, or the CIA ?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 14, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Islamic prayers reduce back pain and increase joint elasticity, research finds.*
> ...



for those who do not know-----the Saudis  (especially a piece of shit named---?? "prince talal" )   pay  BIG MONEY to any  "doctor"   or other "scientist"  to write any nonsense supporting  muslim shit.    The articles are actually hilarious---some idiot utterly discredited himself by writing an article claiming
that the study of embryology was somehow "invented"  in the  Kharahan


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 14, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Islamic prayers reduce back pain and increase joint elasticity, research finds.*
> ...



no-----a MALE might see you


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 14, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Best Person, Who Is The Best For The Family*
> ...



I started it-----but decided I have no time for that trite bitch


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 15, 2017)

*God's Love (Hub)*

Let us note some points about the Qur`anic concept of God's love/ _hub_.


It is clear from the Qur`anic ayat that the distinguishing marks of those who received God's _hub _are certain qualities or traits -- *trust in God, justness, patience* etc. 


The Qur`an says that those who follow the Prophet receive God's _hub _(3:31) but it stops at this positive statement and does not say anywhere that those who do not follow the Prophet will not receive God's _hub_, _thus leaving the possibility in principle that followers of other religions may acquire the qualities and conduct that earn man the love of God. But the Qur`an does say that those *righteous believers in other faiths who accept Islam will have their portion of divine love doubled* (57:28). _This is because God has a special love for the Prophet Muhammad and his mission represents the primary means in our age for the realization of divine purpose in history, so that to follow him is more than to acquire faith and good qualities.


Although a man with good qualities of heart and conduct receives divine love, he does not do so _because_ of his qualities. For like every other good thing that happens to a man (4:79), *good qualities of heart and conduct are themselves ultimately a gift from God and are not acquired by man on his own.  *


To the extent that the Qur`an relates the reception of divine love with acquisition of certain qualities of heart and conduct (even if that relation is not of simple cause and effect), we can say that according to the Qur`an *divine love is purposive*, for qualities can become relevant only for serving a purpose. Thus God's love should not be thought of as simply a sentimental person-to-person relationship, but a creative force which operates to realize an End.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 15, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> But the Qur`an does say that those *righteous believers in other faiths who accept Islam will have their portion of divine love doubled*



If it's all the same to you, I'll stay a Jew and keep my regular portion.  Is that OK with you?

P.S.  Not actually giving you a choice.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 15, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > But the Qur`an does say that those *righteous believers in other faiths who accept Islam will have their portion of divine love doubled*
> ...



my husband is also jewish-----and was born in  A SHARIAH SHIT HOLE..
Considering that jews had to endure from the filth of shariah over more than 1000 years in that shariah shit hole-----it amazes me that any managed
to  STAY WITH IT.   Considering the ADVANTAGES muslims have over
"KAFFIRIN"   in shariah shit holes----legally, financially and regarding issues
of personal safety  (ie not getting raped &/or murdered)----the fact that there
are ANY   Christians, jews,  Zoroastrians, Hindus or Buddhists left in those
lands is  AMAZING.   .    I am not at all surprised that there are young
muslims attracted to the  UTOPIA  of Islamic supremacy in   "ISIL"


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 16, 2017)

*Lessons from the Prophet’s Wisdom*


When the Prophet visited the village of _Ta’if_, he invited its inhabitants to Islam.

Not only did the people of Ta’if reject him and kick him out of their town, they also humiliated him by throwing stones at him, making him bleed.

Upon this humiliation, *Angel Gabriel* came to him and said:

“Allah has heard what your people say to you and how they reject you. He has ordered the angels of the mountains to obey whatever you tell them to do.”

The *angel of the mountains* called him, greeted him and said:

“Send me to do what you wish. If you wish, I will crush them between the two mountains of Makkah.”

The *Prophet* responded:

“Rather, I hope that Allah will bring forth from their offspring those who will worship Allah alone and not associate anything with Him.” (Al-Bukhari)

Wisdom in this case was mercy, letting go of ego, and keeping the bigger picture in mind...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

oh gee----IT'S THE ANGELS  that tell muslimahs to tie bombs to their asses and
murder babies-------maybe they do not notify allah.      ....alllah has a right to KNOW


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 17, 2017)

*Wisdom when Retaliation can be Taken *

The Prophet taught us that real wisdom means that peace should be sought until those who wish to fight you leave you no other option but to fight. But even then, when the fight is brought to you, follows you; the Prophet showed us how to always keep wisdom as our weapon and armor.

*The example of the conquest of Makkah* stands out in this case. When the Prophet (peace be upon him) returned to Makkah in victory and having the upper hand after years of persecution and war at the hand of the Quraysh, he did not go back to the city looking for revenge.

He went back victorious, yes. But revenge was not taken. Instead wisdom led him to offer forgiveness, peace, and a du’a:

‘O Allah, Guide my people!’​
In the conquest of Makkah, the Prophet’s wisdom, by the will of Allah, guided him to understand that he had a great opportunity. A chance to turn warring peoples into a united community. Wisdom here meant peace and that justice is not about vengeance. And today, the descendants of these people are Muslims.

These are only few of many instances where the Prophet (peace be upon him) showed patience, knowledge, experience, moderation, mercy, restraint as a part of his wisdom. In our lives, we will probably not face obstacles like the Prophet faced, but we can pick up the wisdom he left behind.

The Prophet taught us that:

“Wisdom is the lost property of the Believer, let him claim it wherever he finds it.” (At-Tirmidhi)​Lessons from the Prophet’s Wisdom


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2017)

the rapist of mecca IMPOSED a policy of  ----convert or die.    What a nice guy.  
That policy was modified to---Convert or--PAY TRIBUTE---ACCEPT A STATUS OF ENSLAVEMENT  or die.   The policy has never been modified to anything
resembling decency


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 17, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Wisdom when Retaliation can be Taken *
> 
> The Prophet taught us that real wisdom means that peace should be sought until those who wish to fight you leave you no other option but to fight. But even then, when the fight is brought to you, follows you; the Prophet showed us how to always keep wisdom as our weapon and armor.
> 
> ...



The false prophet  shows his true colours in the following verse from the unholy Quran

22.15  If any think that God will not help him (His Apostle) in this world and the
Hereafter, let him stretch out a rope to the ceiling and cut (himself) off: then let him
see whether his plan will remove  that which enrages (him)!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2017)

Muslims will only be happy when they achieve world domination.

Muslims will never be happy.



Islam is a world domination plan disguising itself as a religion.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 18, 2017)

*Muhammad, The Last Prophet*

In Arabic the word ‘_nabi_’ (Prophet) is derived from the word ‘_naba_,’ which means news. Thus we deduce that a *prophet spreads the news of God and His message*, they are in a sense God’s ambassadors on earth.

Their mission is to convey the message to worship One God. This includes, *calling the people to God, explaining the message, bringing glad tidings or warnings and directing the affairs of the nation.*

All the prophets were anxious to convey God’s message sincerely and completely and this included the last Prophet, Muhammad. During his final sermon, Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) asked the congregation three times whether he had delivered the message, and called on God to witness their answer, which was a resounding “yes!”

As well as the essence of their call to One God, another accepted sign of the truth of the prophets is how they live their lives. The accounts of Prophet Muhammad’s life that we have inherited from our righteous predecessors illustrate that Muhammad’s Prophethood was guided by God from the very beginning.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 18, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Muhammad, The Last Prophet*
> 
> In Arabic the word ‘_nabi_’ (Prophet) is derived from the word ‘_naba_,’ which means news. Thus we deduce that a *prophet spreads the news of God and His message*, they are in a sense God’s ambassadors on earth.
> 
> ...



Muhammad was not a prophet, he was a lying cut throat bandit. I read that he personally beheaded captives.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 18, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Muhammad, The Last Prophet*
> 
> In Arabic the word ‘_nabi_’ (Prophet) is derived from the word ‘_naba_,’ which means news. Thus we deduce that a *prophet spreads the news of God and His message*, they are in a sense God’s ambassadors on earth.
> 
> ...



I am fascinated      What is the actual  Arabic word for  "news"


Ancient lion said:


> *Muhammad, The Last Prophet*
> 
> In Arabic the word ‘_nabi_’ (Prophet) is derived from the word ‘_naba_,’ which means news. Thus we deduce that a *prophet spreads the news of God and His message*, they are in a sense God’s ambassadors on earth.
> 
> ...



I am FASCINATED----how does one spell the Arabic word for
"NEWS"     which you claim is  "NABA"----ie the names of the
Arabic letters that spell that word?    NABA?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 19, 2017)

*Patience of the Prophet*

Sheikh Hamza reflects on the wisdom and patience of Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him


(3 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Patience of the Prophet*
> 
> Sheikh Hamza reflects on the wisdom and patience of Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him
> 
> ...



I don't have three minutes to waste on nonsense about the so called wisdom and patience of Muhammad.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Patience of the Prophet*
> ...



you did not miss anything------the little story does not even have literary
value.     I was impressed that idiot Hamza------found it REMARKABLE
that  "saint"  muhummad did not slit the woman's throat for not kissing
his ass


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



As a matter of fact I am following Hamza Yusuf on twitter, but he has not said much lately.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 19, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



---sheeesh----I accessed his web site just now------NOTHIN'  of interest 
(I will not subscribe)      -------I would appreciate your letting me know----if possible on this site------ if the jerk comes up with anything of note


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 20, 2017)

*Be Patient

Patience is a virtue*

Prophet Joseph/Yusus, peace be upon him, was thrown in prison for many years.

People forgot about him during these years, but he was patient.

He benefited from his hardship to come closer to God, and he accepted God's decree.

There is a wisdom in each event we go through in life, so even if we don't understand it right away, trust God, and accept His decree with patience, and you will find peace In-Shaa-Allah.

(... *Verily, Allah is with the patient*)
​


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 21, 2017)

*Islam's Positive Treatment of Women*

You may be wondering how does Islam view women in a positive light?

We sit with Dr. Shabir Ally and hear his thoughts on this matter.


(7 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 21, 2017)

very unimpressive and FULL OF ERRORS AND LIES      The assertion that islam INTRODUCED the idea of  "rights" for women is utter bullshit


----------



## MuslimHeaven (Mar 21, 2017)

Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.

if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.


I pressed "ignore" button for most trolls here


----------



## fncceo (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Islam is a beautiful religion



Let's say for a moment that's true.  Why do you feel compelled to keep trying to sell it?  Pushing religion on strangers is just as offensive if done by Xtians than if it's done by Muslims.


----------



## MuslimHeaven (Mar 22, 2017)

fncceo said:


> MuslimHeaven said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a beautiful religion
> ...



i am not a preacher and i dont care about your beliefs.i have a right to defend my beliefs from massive misinformation.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.



where do you see  "hate"  on this thread?       FACT----women
INHERITED and women OWNED land  in many cultures LONG
before the birth of the rapist of Mecca.   I read the Koran at about age
20----LONG LONG LONG ago.     PICTHALL----(which I think was a  fairly
new translation WAY BACK THEN)------the forward written by the translator
was SO IDIOTIC  that I assumed that Muhummad must have lived at least
5000 years ago based on the  "INNOVATIONS"  Pickthal claimed for him. 
WAYYY  back then there was no   PC------I had to check it out in the 
ENCYCLOPEDIA BRITANNICA--------the person who FIRST CAME UP
with the idea of  "freeing slaves"------did so LONG after just about every
society that had slavery had a FREEING mechanism for more than a Millennia. 
Why do muslims make such idiotic claims?    Nothing at all  "beautiful"   about
islam-------ISIS is islam-----the classical form
.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.



where do you see  "hate"  on this thread?       FACT----women
INHERITED and women OWNED land  in many cultures LONG
before the birth of the rapist of Mecca.   I read the Koran at about age
20----LONG LONG LONG ago.     PICTHALL----(which I think was a  fairly
new translation WAY BACK THEN)------the forward written by the translator
was SO IDIOTIC  that I assumed that Muhummad must have lived at least
5000 years ago based on the  "INNOVATIONS"  Pickthal claimed for him. 
WAYYY  back then there was no   PC------I had to check it out in the 
ENCYCLOPEDIA BRITANNICA--------the person who FIRST CAME UP
with the idea of  "freeing slaves"------did so LONG after just about every
society that had slavery had a FREEING mechanism for more than a Millennia. 
Why do muslims make such idiotic claims?    Nothing at all  "beautiful"   about
islam-------ISIS is islam-----the classical form
.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.



where do you see  "hate"  on this thread?       FACT----women
INHERITED and women OWNED land  in many cultures LONG
before the birth of the rapist of Mecca.   I read the Koran at about age
20----LONG LONG LONG ago.     PICTHALL----(which I think was a  fairly
new translation WAY BACK THEN)------the forward written by the translator
was SO IDIOTIC  that I assumed that Muhummad must have lived at least
5000 years ago based on the  "INNOVATIONS"  Pickthal claimed for him. 
WAYYY  back then there was no   PC------I had to check it out in the 
ENCYCLOPEDIA BRITANNICA--------the person who FIRST CAME UP
with the idea of  "freeing slaves"------did so LONG after just about every
society that had slavery had a FREEING mechanism for more than a Millennia. 
Why do muslims make such idiotic claims?    Nothing at all  "beautiful"   about
islam-------ISIS is islam-----the classical form
.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.



where do you see  "hate"  on this thread?       FACT----women
INHERITED and women OWNED land  in many cultures LONG
before the birth of the rapist of Mecca.   I read the Koran at about age
20----LONG LONG LONG ago.     PICTHALL----(which I think was a  fairly
new translation WAY BACK THEN)------the forward written by the translator
was SO IDIOTIC  that I assumed that Muhummad must have lived at least
5000 years ago based on the  "INNOVATIONS"  Pickthal claimed for him. 
WAYYY  back then there was no   PC------I had to check it out in the 
ENCYCLOPEDIA BRITANNICA--------the person who FIRST CAME UP
with the idea of  "freeing slaves"------did so LONG after just about every
society that had slavery had a FREEING mechanism for more than a Millennia. 
Why do muslims make such idiotic claims?    Nothing at all  "b


MuslimHeaven said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > MuslimHeaven said:
> ...



eautiful"   about
islam-------ISIS is islam-----the classical form
.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.



where do you see  "hate"  on this thread?       FACT----women
INHERITED and women OWNED land  in many cultures LONG
before the birth of the rapist of Mecca.   I read the Koran at about age
20----LONG LONG LONG ago.     PICTHALL----(which I think was a  fairly
new translation WAY BACK THEN)------the forward written by the translator
was SO IDIOTIC  that I assumed that Muhummad must have lived at least
5000 years ago based on the  "INNOVATIONS"  Pickthal claimed for him.
WAYYY  back then there was no   PC------I had to check it out in the
ENCYCLOPEDIA BRITANNICA--------the person who FIRST CAME UP
with the idea of  "freeing slaves"------did so LONG after just about every
society that had slavery had a FREEING mechanism for more than a Millennia.
Why do muslims make such idiotic claims?    Nothing at all  "beautiful"   about
islam-------ISIS is islam-----the classical form
.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 22, 2017)

MuslimHeaven said:


> Makes me wonder why so much  haters here?
> Islam is a beautiful religion,it is simple,One God,the creator,not like the trinity nonsense that christians preach-respect for christians.
> 
> if you dont like it,no need to flood this forum.



It is Ancient Lion that is flooding the forum with spam, this is supposed to be a discussion forum but he has admitted he has the likes of me on ignore, and continues to pump out nonsense about Islam.

I have read the Quran three times since the 9/11 World trade center attack, because I wanted to understand the motives of people who would commit suicide crashing planes into buildings to murder thousands of people.

I soon discovered the Quran is an evil book of lies about God that divides humanity into believers and unbelievers and says unbelievers are cursed by God and they will burn in eternal hell.

Muhammad was nothing but a lying cutthroat bandit who stole religion from the bible to enslave peoples minds.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 22, 2017)

It is justified to doubt the authenticity of the Koran, especially seeing as how close to, yet far from, the Bible it is. No one can fail to see the derivative and erroneous nature of the versions that ape the Jewish stories. How Islam continues to exist in the modern world is mystifying. Christianity was at least original, and if practiced would make for a fairly well adjusted world. All religions, however, are essentially blasphemous in their efforts to define and contain 'God'.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> It is justified to doubt the authenticity of the Koran, especially seeing as how close to, yet far from, the Bible it is. No one can fail to see the derivative and erroneous nature of the versions that ape the Jewish stories. How Islam continues to exist in the modern world is mystifying. Christianity was at least original, and if practiced would make for a fairly well adjusted world. All religions, however, are essentially blasphemous in their efforts to define and contain 'God'.



I knew absolutely nothing about Islam when I first read the Koran.   I did learn
in high school that it is a monotheistic religion,  Friday is its sunday and muslims
do not eat pork and THAT WAS IT.   The Koran fascinated me----it seemed to
be a kind of MISPRINTED,  MESSED UP version of some of the bible stories---
and lots of stuff about jews and its  "hero"   -----ie the guy with the fatal flaw of
HUBRIS   (as in the greek trilogies)  was muhummad------but he never attains his
TRAGIC INSIGHT   (like Oedipus did)-----it just trails off----no   -"moral of the
story"         I felt LET DOWN------there was plenty of HUBRIS----but no tragic
climax


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 22, 2017)

*BBC Interview: Is Islam a Western Religion?*

A very interesting new interview with Dr. Tariq Ramadan


(9 minutes)


----------



## Mudda (Mar 22, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *BBC Interview: Is Islam a Western Religion?*
> 
> A very interesting new interview with Dr. Tariq Ramadan
> 
> ...


You bumfuckers are so happy in Islam that you all want to come to the west to live.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2017)

slimeball Tariq Ramadan's grandfather founded the Islamic terrorist organization---
"muslim brotherhood"


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 23, 2017)

*Muhammad, the final Prophet*

When a person accepts Islam, reconfirms his or her faith, or prays any of the five daily prayers, they also affirm their belief in Muhammad (peace be upon him) as a Prophet of God; the final Prophet.

Long before Prophethood, Muhammad (peace be upon him) was being prepared to guide humankind to the straight path and his life experiences stood him in good stead for such a weighty mission.

Then at the age of 40 when Prophethood was bestowed upon him, God continued to support and affirm his mission. Any account of Muhammad’s life is filled with examples of his exemplary character;* he was merciful, compassionate, truthful, brave, and generous, while striving solely for the rewards of the Hereafter.*





The way Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) dealt with* his companions, acquaintances, enemies, animals and even inanimate objects* left no doubt that he was ever mindful of God.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Muhammad, the final Prophet*
> 
> When a person accepts Islam, reconfirms his or her faith, or prays any of the five daily prayers, they also affirm their belief in Muhammad (peace be upon him) as a Prophet of God; the final Prophet.
> 
> ...



You're  JOKING-----right?.    Shariah law is based on Muhummad's purported words and his actions as recorded in the Koran.  ----shariah is utter filth


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 24, 2017)

*Muhammad, The Orphan*

Muhammad’s birth was accompanied by many events and the talk of the extraordinary events no doubt functioned as signs of Prophethood.

Special but not unique circumstances surrounded childhood of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) and these undoubtedly had a bearing on his character.






By the time he was eight years old he had suffered through the death of both his parents and his beloved grandfather Abdul Muttalib. He was left in the care of his uncle and great supporter *Abu Talib*. Thus even as a young boy he had already suffered great emotional and physical upheaval. Both the many chroniclers of Muhammad’s life and the Quran acknowledge this:

*"Did He not find you (O Muhammad) an orphan and gave you a refuge?*" (93:6)​


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 24, 2017)

Orphaned of both parents by age 8 and raised by an uncle,  highway robber by 20. ---
not a particularly unique background


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Mo used rocks to wipe the shit from his ass. I bet Ancient Liar doesn't.



Maybe he does-----really fervent adherents do so as an EMULATION OF DA PROFFIT.    As to the ancient holy act of robbing caravans-----I see a kind of EMULATION in the recent----"SMASH THE TRUCK INTO KAFFIR CAR CARAVANS"-----also an act of piety so often lauded by DA UMMAH


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 25, 2017)

*Prophet's adolescence*

During his adolescence Muhammad worked as a shepherd. From this occupation he learned to embrace solitude and developed characteristics such as *patience, cautiousness, care, leadership and an ability to sense danger*. Shepherding was an occupation that all the prophets of God we know of had in common. ‘…The companions asked:

“Were you a shepherd?”

He replied:

"There was no prophet who was not a shepherd’. (Sahih Al-Bukhari)​
In his teens, Muhammad (peace be upon him) sometimes traveled with Abu Talib, accompanying caravans to trade centers. On at least one occasion, he is said to have traveled as far north as Syria. Older merchants recognized his character and nicknamed him *Al-Amin*, _the one you can trust_. Even in his youth he was known as *truthful and trustworthy*.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Prophet's adolescence*
> 
> During his adolescence Muhammad worked as a shepherd. From this occupation he learned to embrace solitude and developed characteristics such as *patience, cautiousness, care, leadership and an ability to sense danger*. Shepherding was an occupation that all the prophets of God we know of had in common. ‘…The companions asked:
> 
> ...



he robbed caravans and kidnapped people into slavery-----a capital crime 
amongst civilized people but an honorable vocation amongst the Bedouin
of Arabia.    In ancient literature,  such people were called  'ishmaelites'


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 26, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Muhammad, The Orphan*
> 
> Muhammad’s birth was accompanied by many events and the talk of the extraordinary events no doubt functioned as signs of Prophethood.
> 
> ...



See sura 111 where Muhammad curses is uncle Abu Lahab and his aunt to hell because they did not believe in him.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 26, 2017)

I can only guess my questions have already been asked and answered.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 26, 2017)

This thread highlights the stupidity of of some.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 27, 2017)

*Bahira, The Monk*

One story that is accepted by most Islamic scholars and historians is the account of one of Prophet Muhammad’s trips to Syria.

The story goes that the monk Bahira foretold the coming Prophethood and counselled Abu Talib to “*guard his nephew carefully*.”

According to biographer Ibn Ishaq, as the caravan in which Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was traveling approached the edge of town, Bahira could see a cloud that appeared to be shading and following a young man. When the caravan halted under the shadow of some trees, Bahira “looked at the cloud when it over-shadowed the tree, and its branches were bending and drooping over the apostle of God until he was in the shadow beneath it.”

After Bahira witnessed this he observed Muhammad (peace be upon him) closely and asked him many questions concerning a number of Christian prophecies he had read and heard about.

The young Muhammad (peace be upon him) was distinguished among his people for his *modesty, virtuous behavior and graceful manners*, thus it was no surprise for his companions to see him, even as a youth many years before Prophethood, *shun superstitious practices and keep away from drinking alcohol, eating meat slaughtered on stone altars or attending idolatrous festivals*. By the time he reached adulthood Muhammad was thought of as *the most reliable and trustworthy* member of the Makkan community.

Even those who concerned themselves with petty tribal squabbles acknowledged Muhammad’s *honesty and integrity*.

The Prophet’s virtues and good moral character was established from a young age, and God continued to support and guide him. When he was 40 years old Muhammad was given the means to change the world, the means to benefit the whole of humanity.
How Well Do You Know the Prophet's Rare Beginning? | About Islam


----------



## Mudda (Mar 27, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Bahira, The Monk*
> 
> One story that is accepted by most Islamic scholars and historians is the account of one of Prophet Muhammad’s trips to Syria.
> 
> ...


Did this monk wipe his ass with rocks like Mo? Do you? Or are you a faker?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 28, 2017)

*God will never disgrace you*

After the Prophet (pbuh) received his first visit from the _ Angel Gabriel_ and the first revelation of the Holy Quran, he went to his wife _Khadijah_ and was scared and shaking.

 He said, “Cover me! Cover me!” They covered him till his fear was over and after that he told her everything that had happened and said, “I fear that something may happen to me.” 

Khadijah replied, “Never! By God, God will never disgrace you. 
You keep good relations with your relatives, help the poor and the destitute, serve your guests generously and assist the deserving calamity-afflicted ones.”

Recorded in Bukhari Volume 1, Book 1, Number 3 and Muslim, Iman, 12


----------



## ding (Mar 28, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *God will never disgrace you*
> ...


I would have thought you would have already tried that.


----------



## Mudda (Mar 28, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


I once found a bible in my house and didn't know how it got there.
So I threw it out.


----------



## ding (Mar 28, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Good for you.  What pleased you more, throwing it out or telling me about it?


----------



## Mudda (Mar 28, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Not having the devil's book in my house.


----------



## ding (Mar 28, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Something tells me that telling me that pleased you more.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 29, 2017)

*Muhammad, The Teacher*

*A companion of the Prophet narrates,

 “By my father and mother! I never saw a teacher, either before or after him, who taught better than the Prophet. By God! He never looked severe, or chastised or reviled.”*


Mu’aawiyahibn al-Hakam  started to pray with the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him).
A man sneezed, so he said, “_Yarhamuk-Allaah_ (may Allaah have mercy on you)” *whilst he was praying*. 
The people glared at him – i.e., they looked at him disapprovingly 
He said : 
May my father and mother be sacrificed for him; by Allaah I have never seen a better teacher or better teachings before or since; he did not rebuke me, hit me or revile me– he said: 
“This prayer is not the right place for any of the people’s speech, rather it is tasbeeh, takbeer and recitation of Qur’aan.”

(Muslim, Abu Dawud, Nasaei)


----------



## Mudda (Mar 29, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You mean your invisible buddy isn't going to take revenge on my end send me to hell?


----------



## Mudda (Mar 29, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Muhammad, The Teacher*
> 
> *A companion of the Prophet narrates,
> 
> ...


Buddy, nobody gives a fucking dried piece of shit stuck on Mo's ass about your posts.


----------



## ding (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I think you will do that yourself.


----------



## Mudda (Mar 29, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


And if I don't your invisible friend will take care of it?


----------



## ding (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


No.  You will take care of it.  You will judge yourself as you judge others.  It won't be much fun for you.


----------



## Mudda (Mar 29, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Ok, then I'm good to go. It's good to know.


----------



## ding (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Exactly.  Don't worry about a thing.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 29, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *God will never disgrace you*
> 
> After the Prophet (pbuh) received his first visit from the _ Angel Gabriel_ and the first revelation of the Holy Quran, he went to his wife _Khadijah_ and was scared and shaking.
> 
> ...



In the bible the angel Gabriel only announced the coming of Jesus and John the Baptist. The angel gave no message other than this in the bible but Muhammad stole the idea of getting a message from him.
The Quran is evil made up bunk.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Bahira, The Monk*
> ...


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 30, 2017)

*Prophet's mercy*

The Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) said:
*I start the prayer with the intention of lengthening it, *
*but when I hear a child crying, I shorten the prayer, *
*as I know his mother would suffer from his screams!*​
Bukhari


*




*


----------



## Mudda (Mar 30, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Prophet's mercy*
> 
> The Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) said:
> *I start the prayer with the intention of lengthening it, *
> ...


Do anyone even wash their feet? Ever?


----------



## ding (Mar 30, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Prophet's mercy*
> ...


Who doesn't?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 31, 2017)

*Kindness to the captives of war*





After the Battle of Badr, prisoners of war were brought. 
Among them was _al-Abbas_. He did not have a shirt on, so the Prophet looked for a shirt for him. 
It turned out that a shirt of _Abdullah b. Ubayy_ was the right size, so the Prophet Muhammad gave it to _al-Abbas_ to wear and *compensated Abdullah with his own shirt*.

Bukhari


----------



## Mudda (Mar 31, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


Not sure if they have soap or wash themselves with sand. 

And there are a lot of dirty feet in that picture.


----------



## Mudda (Mar 31, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Kindness to the captives of war*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like beheadings?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Kindness to the captives of war*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how nice-----the big mo found a boy toy in the midst of his carnage party


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Kindness to the captives of war*
> ...



you need to learn Islamic sophistry------the beheadings constitute the overwhelming compassion of islam------fast death     As to the millions of
rapes----that is Islamic CARE FOR WOMEN


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



feel free to ask questions, mudda.     I read the Koran LONG ago---probably
before you were born-----and have known lots of people from Islamic cesspits----
including kaffir survivors


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 31, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Kindness to the captives of war*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you possibly keep churning out such falsehoods about Muhammad. He was a cutthroat bandit.
Here is a hadith that shows how cruel he really was.

Hadith Bukhari

Volume 8, Book 82, Number 794:

Narrated Anas:

Some people from the tribe of 'Ukl came to the Prophet and embraced Islam. The climate of Medina did not suit them, so the Prophet ordered them to go to the (herd of milch) camels of charity and to drink, their milk and urine (as a medicine). They did so, and after they had recovered from their ailment (became healthy) they turned renegades (reverted from Islam) and killed the shepherd of the camels and took the camels away. The Prophet sent (some people) in their pursuit and so they were (caught and) brought, and the Prophets ordered that their hands and legs should be cut off and that their eyes should be branded with heated pieces of iron, and that their cut hands and legs should not be cauterized, till they die.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Daj     that's called   "THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM"


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 1, 2017)

*Great Muslim Scholars: Avicenna*

Ibn Sina lived life to the fullest. Even in the midst of political turmoil, he became a *renowned physician, philosopher, encyclopedist, mathematician and astronomer*.

Ibn Sina was born in 981 in Bukhara, one of the capitals of the Samanid dynasty, in the then northeastern part of Iran.

His father was a middle-level official – the governor of a village on one of the estates owned by the Samanid ruler, Nuh Ibn Mansur. His home was a meeting-place for learned men, creating a ripe environment for Ibn Sina’s pre-school education in which his father was his first teacher.

*By the age of ten, Ibn Sina had memorized the Qur’an* and quite a bit of Arabic poetry, attracting the attention of many scholars.

*He had also begun to study medicine*...




He composed the _Kitāb al-shifāʾ_ (_Book of the Cure_), a vast philosophical and scientific encyclopaedia, and _Al-Qānūn fī al-ṭibb_ (_The Canon of Medicine_), which is among the most famous books in the history of medicine.

Great Muslim Scholars: Avicenna


----------



## Mudda (Apr 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Great Muslim Scholars: Avicenna*
> 
> Ibn Sina lived life to the fullest. Even in the midst of political turmoil, he became a *renowned physician, philosopher, encyclopedist, mathematician and astronomer*.
> 
> ...


They all wiped their ass with an uneven number of rocks. Do you?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 1, 2017)

Avicenna  (of the tenth century)  neither invented or founded anything.  -----he wrote a compendium of the sciences elaborated by   Greeks,  (including Phoenicians),   Hindus of India,   ---  and Christians and Jews   ----and was HEAVILY dependent on  GALEN---who was  a  "pagan"  of the roman empire.    He liked Greek philosophy and depended on translations into Arabic elaborated by Christians and Jews.
Galen did his writings in Greek  but also some Latin.    Greek was the "fancy" 
scholarly language in the roman empire.     Maimonides was a Cordoba kid
of the early 12th century-----he wrote lots too------in both Arabic and Hebrew and
was educated in what muslims like to call "muslim medicine"    (ie the greek and
roman stuff that Avicenna copied)    He managed to survive Islamic persecution by
being the personal physician of  Saladdin------like Avicenna,  he did not actually
INVENT anything in medicine ------he did commentary on religion and philosophy  and also practiced medicine.   My all time
fave quotation from  Maimonides    (moshe ben maimon nicknamed rambam)---
found in his book "guide to the perplexed"  is approx.     "the study of medicine at this time in history is  VERY PRIMITIVE"    -----and so it was------the school in Cordoba was based on the writings of Avicenna    (I believe that was in Arabic
and Persian------Maimonides was literate in Arabic)     Galen was innovative for
his time----a really smart guy.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 1, 2017)

PS-----the astronomy is from the ZOROASTRIANS.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 2, 2017)

*Excellence in Character for Daily Life*

Sheikh Yahya reflects in this video on one of the Hadith on excellence of character


(43 minutes)


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 2, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Excellence in Character for Daily Life*
> 
> Sheikh Yahya reflects in this video on one of the Hadith on excellence of character
> 
> ...



I am not wasting 43 minutes on more spam, I have read some of the hadiths and here is one that tells of Muhammad's character when he ordered a stoning. What's more he sent for the Torah and had it read to him, proving that he knew the bible and stole from it.


Bukhari
Volume 8, Book 82, Number 809: 
Narrated Ibn 'Umar:

A Jew and a Jewess were brought to Allah's Apostle on a charge of committing an illegal sexual intercourse. The Prophet asked them. "What is the legal punishment (for this sin) in your Book (Torah)?" They replied, "Our priests have innovated the punishment of blackening the faces with charcoal and Tajbiya." 'Abdullah bin Salam said, "O Allah's Apostle, tell them to bring the Torah." The Torah was brought, and then one of the Jews put his hand over the Divine Verse of the Rajam (stoning to death) and started reading what preceded and what followed it. On that, Ibn Salam said to the Jew, "Lift up your hand." Behold! The Divine Verse of the Rajam was under his hand. So Allah's Apostle ordered that the two (sinners) be stoned to death, and so they were stoned. Ibn 'Umar added: So both of them were stoned at the Balat and I saw the Jew sheltering the Jewess.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Bukhari
> Volume 8, Book 82, Number 809:
> Narrated Ibn 'Umar:
> 
> A Jew and a Jewess were brought to Allah's Apostle on a charge of committing an illegal sexual intercourse. The Prophet asked them. "What is the legal punishment (for this sin) in your Book (Torah)?" They replied, "Our priests have innovated the punishment of blackening the faces with charcoal and Tajbiya." 'Abdullah bin Salam said, "O Allah's Apostle, tell them to bring the Torah." The Torah was brought, and then one of the Jews put his hand over the Divine Verse of the Rajam (stoning to death) and started reading what preceded and what followed it. On that, Ibn Salam said to the Jew, "Lift up your hand." Behold! The Divine Verse of the Rajam was under his hand. So Allah's Apostle ordered that the two (sinners) be stoned to death, and so they were stoned. Ibn 'Umar added: So both of them were stoned at the Balat and I saw the Jew sheltering the Jewess.


So what's the problem?   ....    

They violated Jewish law and were punished according to Jewish law.  ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 2, 2017)

wrong again-----there was nothing in the story to suggest that a real jewish court would sentence them to death.   Muhummad did not know his ass from his elbow


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Excellence in Character for Daily Life*
> 
> Sheikh Yahya reflects in this video on one of the Hadith on excellence of character
> 
> ...




does he ever make a point-----I have been listening for 10 minutes and so far he has simply MUMBLED nothing


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Excellence in Character for Daily Life*
> ...




the person in this story who shows GOOD CHARACTER-----is the jewish
man  who was seen  "sheltering the jewess"


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> wrong again-----there was nothing in the story to suggest that a real jewish court would sentence them to death.   Muhummad did not know his ass from his elbow


Torah law says the punishment for adultery is stoning to death.

Muhammad did the right thing in letting the jews judge their own criminals, and carry out the execution themselves.   ...      ..


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > wrong again-----there was nothing in the story to suggest that a real jewish court would sentence them to death.   Muhummad did not know his ass from his elbow
> ...



where do you see  "adultery"   in the silly little story?      In jewish jurisprudence---
as practiced for the past 3000 years-----execution for adultery did not exist.   The
"penalty"   was left to  "heaven"          What the  "black"  was all about is something
out of   1001 Arabian nights     (which was probably written by jews anyway)


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 3, 2017)

*Ways to Purify Your Heart*

A nice selection of reflections by Sheikh Omar to help boost Iman


(5 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 3, 2017)

what was that jerk babbling about?


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 3, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Bukhari
> ...


So any recent stonings in Jewish culture as I realize that Islam takes this serious like they should actually lift up their hands with stones against others. By Jewish tradition the majority know that this "stoning" bit happens in the spirit not the flesh with one person raising their hands up against another person. The Jewish scrolls all speak of the spirit taking care of these things and has the Ten Commandments as does the Christian Bible plus the laws which tells what will happen if someone damages another person. So why do Muslims get to take out their frustrations on other humans. Is it just total ignorance on their part or what?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 3, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



execution in jewish jurisprudence got fazed out completely during the Talmudic period which was more than 1000 years before the rapist  of mecca was born. 
Most of the  "death penalty"  cases were interpreted as "heaven mediated"-----as in "allah" does it.    Another explanation for NOT executing people is the 
"DEFINITION"  of  "death"------which could be anything from being rejected
from society or-----get this   NOT BEING BLESSED WITH CHILDREN.   No one
was executed for adultery  -------as to "sinful"   intercourse  -------whatdahell is dat? 
Adultery is sex with a married woman  with whom the SEXER is not married.  
Sex between unmarried people is not adultery-------in fact-----it is MARRIAGE.
Adultery in jewish jurisprudence provided the aggrieved male the right to divorce
if he could PROVE IT.      If he could not-----he gets stuck with her for life and publically humiliated and obligated to "give" her children  (whether he could get
it up or not)  ----I should add----adulteresses are supposed to either drop dead
on their own or not give birth to any children   (not  recommended as a form of long term birth control)      There are a few cases of STONINGS in ancient literature---but they were usually mob lynchings   like the lynching of  saint Stephen----
not decreed by the Sanhedrin


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 3, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The holy people knew that the word was given as a guide to understand how the spirit works in humankind. Not that adultery is a good thing by any means but geez to be literally stoned to death by the village idiots is a bit way too much. People suffer themselves and sin against themselves creating havoc in their own minds no actual stoning is necessary as the spirit in them will take care of all that judgment part.


----------



## ding (Apr 3, 2017)

Context is key.

Fact Check: Does the Bible Really Condone Stoning?

"...“Any Biblical death penalty procedure had to be accomplished in one instantaneous stroke,” he explained. “For while the death penalty may have been administered, it was not done in a way to prolong agony or suffering, nor in a manner of public humiliation that degraded the human being created in the image of God.”

This in mind, Spero said that there was no humiliation or entertainment value imbued by the stoning process.

Theologian R.P. Nettelhorst added that capital punishment is seen in the Bible for a variety of offenses: Murder, adultery, rape, Sabbath breaking, disobedience to parents, witchcraft, and idolatry. While the codes were similar to other legal constructs in the Ancient Near East, he agreed that there were some notable differences...."

“The laws are applied equally to all members of society.  There are not different laws for different classes,” he told TheBlaze. “Second, the laws were intended to be proportional. The lex talionis ‘eye for eye, tooth for tooth’ was designed to limit punishments to being no worse than the offense.”

At the time, this was actually considered lenient, Nettelhorst argues, compared to what was practiced by many of the other cultures of the time.

Adding to the apparent leniency, Spero also claims that stoning was likely not rampant and that ancient rabbis attempted to abolish its use by making capital punishment a rarity.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 4, 2017)

ding said:


> Context is key.
> 
> Fact Check: Does the Bible Really Condone Stoning?
> 
> ...


C'mon admit it, Christians are just as barbaric as muzzys.


----------



## ding (Apr 4, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Context is key.
> ...


If that's how you want to see it, go right ahead.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 4, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Good, you don't dispute it.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 4, 2017)

*Heart-Mind Relationship in Islam*

Sheikh Hamza reflects on this topic


(6 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Heart-Mind Relationship in Islam*
> 
> Sheikh Hamza reflects on this topic
> 
> ...



Hamza flunked      His attempt to describe the embryology of the heart and brain and their physiology is BEYOND IDIOCY.    In fact even the ideas presented have nothing to do with islam-------the musings precede islam by
thousands of years,  such as they are.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Context is key.
> ...



only sometimes in the 1700 year history of Christianity------mostly because
the ROMANS got their hands on it and still liked  LION LUNCH 
entertainment.    Christians have been recovering over the past few hundred
years.    Muslims BOAST that islam never changes......       imagine----its like
a severely mentally deficient child------it never grows up  and remains a heartache
to its parents


----------



## ding (Apr 4, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


No. I don't mind if you see it that way.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 5, 2017)

*Science in a Golden Age - Al-Razi, Ibn Sina and the Canon of Medicine *

We explore the links between medical research in the Golden Age of Science and the modern practice of medicine today.





Standing in one of the largest neo-natal units in the world at Hamad Hospital in Qatar, you would not immediately be able to draw a link between the pioneering medical research being conducted and the work of physicists from the 9th century.

In this episode of Science in the Golden Age, theoretical physicist Jim al-Khalili guides us through a journey of discovery where he highlights the links between medical research in the Golden Age of Science during the 9th and 14th centuries and the modern practice of medicine today...

Video:
Science in a Golden Age - Al-Razi, Ibn Sina and the Canon of Medicine

(25 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 5, 2017)

more silly  ----KISS OUR ISLAMIC ASSES ---sophistry


----------



## Mudda (Apr 5, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Science in a Golden Age - Al-Razi, Ibn Sina and the Canon of Medicine *
> 
> We explore the links between medical research in the Golden Age of Science and the modern practice of medicine today.
> 
> ...


You guys couldn't even invent toilet paper. We had to do it for you.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 6, 2017)

*Love of Jesus*

Amazing song by _"Abo Ali"_


( 6-minute song - English subtitles)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 6, 2017)

I  "believe" in muhummad too----he was the son of a whore in mecca and he liked to
to rob, murder and rape------I BELIEVE that he existed as a rapist, murderer and thief


----------



## Mudda (Apr 6, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Love of Jesus*
> 
> Amazing song by _"Abo Ali"_
> 
> ...


Isn't music outlawed by you rock ass wiping barbarians?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 6, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Love of Jesus*
> ...



ANY  action that GLORIFIES the stench of islam is allowed in islam----
it's the INTENTION that counts.    You have much to learn-----feel free
to ask questions----I learned about islam from muslims -----and even more
from  "kaffirin"  who survived it


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 7, 2017)

*Helping the needy*

One day, when the Prophet (pbuh) was sitting in Medina, members of a miserable tribe came. 
They had no shoes. Their skin was stuck to their bones because of hunger. 

The Prophet became very sad upon seeing their condition and his color changed. 

He had Bilal give the call to prayer and gathered his companions. He asked everyone to give charity and took the collection for the tribe, generously helping them to improve their socioeconomic status.


( Muslim,Musnad)


----------



## Mudda (Apr 7, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Helping the needy*
> 
> One day, when the Prophet (pbuh) was sitting in Medina, members of a miserable tribe came.
> They had no shoes. Their skin was stuck to their bones because of hunger.
> ...


Is it charity to kill infidels just because they don't follow a pedophile rock ass-wiper?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 7, 2017)

I read the Koran and have no recollection of the idiot  fairy tale cited in the OP  
-the real name of the city called   "medina"  today was  Yathrib.   It was populated
by jews whom  the thief of mecca  attacked,  murdered, raped, and pillaged.   -----
the jewish presence there  (for more than 1000 years)  was obliterated----the schools
torn up and the cemeteries and temples desecrated by the  sehabah dog pack.  
The place SHOULD be DUG UP by archaeologists.    It is very likely  (virtually
assuredly)  chock full of buried writings that could elucidate the history of that
ravaged town


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 7, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Helping the needy*
> 
> One day, when the Prophet (pbuh) was sitting in Medina, members of a miserable tribe came.
> They had no shoes. Their skin was stuck to their bones because of hunger.
> ...



Never mind the charity, The Quran also says believers who die in battle will be richly rewarded in  heaven.

Muhammad incites silly Arabs fight and die for him, and they fell for it.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 8, 2017)

*Explaining the first ayah from Quran*
*
 Surah al-Fatihah *

"The Meaning of _Al Hamdu Lillah_"


(19 minutes)


----------



## Mudda (Apr 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Explaining the first ayah from Quran*
> *
> Surah al-Fatihah *
> 
> ...


qoran = handbook of hate.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Explaining the first ayah from Quran*
> ...



I find the DISCUSSION of this or that  "hadith"----or line in the silly book EXCRUTIATING-----it is like making a big deal of  "dick, jane, and sally"


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 9, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > although hubby was born in a shariah shit hole------he is   (ahumdiallah)   not a muzbot.    The right hand thing is pervasive thruout the midde east AND the Indian sub-
> ...



/---- Does that include beheading infidels?


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 9, 2017)

*Thank God for the knowledge you have.*

Look at the crucial lesson the Prophet (peace be upon him) told us(Al-Bukhari):

_Once Prophet Moses/Musa stood up and addressed Bani Israel.
 He was asked: “Who is the most learned man amongst the people?” 
He said: “I am the most learned.” 
God admonished Moses as he did not attribute absolute knowledge to Him (Allah).
 So God inspired to him, “At the junction of the two seas there is a slave of mine who is more learned than you.” 
Musa said: “O my Lord! How can I meet him?”_ 




There is no one who knows everything. Allah gives certain knowledge to whoever He wills. Moses didn’t link his knowledge to Allah. All the knowledge that we have is from Allah and we need to thank Him.

*Tip:* Half of wisdom is the ability to say _“_*I don’t know*”.
So by saying “I don’t know” you’re actually saving yourself!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's what Islam is:





































































*^This is the real face of Islam. Deal with it.
My first experience with Islam was a young woman frantically banging on my door in the middle of the night. Her doctor father was trying to behead her with a sword for not marrying who he had arranged. She made it out of the country the next day.*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 9, 2017)

did anyone listen to that WHOLE U-tube??      _I didn't think so......_


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 10, 2017)

*Ethics of Disagreement*

An important topic by Sheikh Yasir Fahmy @ ISBCC, Boston


(54 minutes)


----------



## Mudda (Apr 10, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Ethics of Disagreement*
> 
> An important topic by Sheikh Yasir Fahmy @ ISBCC, Boston
> 
> ...


Did you know that we invented chairs? You guys can borrow some if you want. Sitting on the floor is unhygienic.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 10, 2017)

koranic   exegesis is dull as a bag of rocks.    It is like a really badly made knock-off
of   biblical exegesis


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 11, 2017)

*The model of modesty*

Prophet Muhammad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was a perfect model of modesty and humbleness. He 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never spoke loudly or in an unseemly manner. In the market, he always passed by the people quietly with a smile. 

Whenever he heard anything undesirable in an assembly, he did not say anything out of respect for the people, but the color of his face showed his feelings and the Companions became cautious. 




`Aa’ishah, may Allah be pleased with her, said that she never saw Allah's Messenger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 laughing so that she could see his molar teeth, for he only used to smile. 

The Prophet’s humbleness


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The model of modesty*
> 
> Prophet Muhammad
> 
> ...


I'm just curious Ancient Lion, what's that symbol you put after the words "Prophet Muhammad"?


----------



## Mudda (Apr 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The model of modesty*
> 
> Prophet Muhammad
> 
> ...


Do you cover your women because you got sold an ugly ho?


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 11, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I'm just curious Ancient Lion, what's that symbol you put after the words "Prophet Muhammad"?


It means "peace and blessings of God be upon him" in arabic


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2017)

*)  be humble towards one another and slit the throats of those who do not lick
my ass ------and rape their wives and daughters and pillage them.     <<<<<<
                                     THE VERY EPITOME OF THE MODEST MAN 

also-----remember-----I am the last of the greatest and must be
worshipped for ETERNITY    ------for being so modest


----------



## Mudda (Apr 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just curious Ancient Lion, what's that symbol you put after the words "Prophet Muhammad"?
> ...


It's what mooslims say before they behead you.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



not it isn't------it is what they say to the guy with the ax


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 12, 2017)

*The Humble Messenger*

`Abdullaah Ibn Maslamah, may Allah be pleased with him, reported Allah's Messenger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as saying: 
_ "Modesty is a part of the teachings of the previous Prophets and anyone who lacks it is most likely to do whatever he likes." _

 Zayd, may Allah be pleased with him, reported Allah's Messenger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as saying: 
_ "Every religion has a character and the character of Islam is modesty." _ 

The Messenger of God
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lived a simple and modest life, both in Makkah as a trader before his Prophethood, and in Al-Madinah as the Head of the State after being commissioned as Allah’s Messenger. The change in his social status from that of a trader in Makkah to the Head of the State in Al-Madeenah did not bring any change in his modest living. 

 Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said: 
_ " Do not extol me as did the Christians extol ‘Eesa (Jesus), the son of Mary; I am only a slave, so say ‘the Slave of Allah and His Messenger’.” _


----------



## Mudda (Apr 12, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Humble Messenger*
> 
> `Abdullaah Ibn Maslamah, may Allah be pleased with him, reported Allah's Messenger
> 
> ...


Like god's going to get a pedophile who wipes his ass with rocks to be his messenger.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Humble Messenger*
> ...


You don't believe in God.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 13, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


Not one whose messenger wipes the shit from his ass with rocks.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


But you don't believe in God.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 13, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Not one whose messenger is a pedophile.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


So you do believe in God?


----------



## Mudda (Apr 13, 2017)

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Not one whose messenger didn't know what soap is.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 13, 2017)

*The Humble Prophet*

The Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did not behave towards others as if he was better than they were, nor did he spurn manual work. 
`Abdullaah bin Abi `Awfa, may Allah be pleased with him, reported that the Prophet of Allah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 never refrained from going with a slave or a widow to accomplish his or her tasks. 
The Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 used to tidy up his house, tie the camels, feed the animals, take food with his servants, and help them in kneading dough and bringing provisions from the market. 

Anas, may Allah be pleased with him, reported that the Prophet of Allah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 used to visit the sick, attend funerals, ride a donkey and accept a slave's invitation for a meal. 

When `Adiyy ibn Haatim, may Allah be pleased with him, came to see the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he called him inside his house. A maidservant brought a cushion to rest on, but the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 placed it between him and `Adiyy, may Allah be pleased with him, and sat down on the floor. `Adiyy later said that he had then immediately realized that the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was not a king.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Humble Prophet*
> 
> The Prophet
> 
> ...


Dude killed everyone in his way, kinda like Hitler.


----------



## ding (Apr 13, 2017)

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I wish you would make up your mind.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 14, 2017)

*The Humble Servant of God*

Prophet Muhammad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was humble in all matters. 
Anas, may Allah be pleased with him, said that the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would accept an invitation even if he was presented barley bread and soup whose taste had changed. He also reported that the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said: _ "I am Allah's servant, I eat like a servant and sit like a servant.'' _

On one of his journeys, the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 asked his companions to roast a goat. One said that he would slaughter the animal; another said that he would skin it, while a third said that he would cook it. The Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then said that he would collect wood for fuel. Their response was: “O Messenger of Allah! We will do everything.” The Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then said: _ “I have no doubt that you will. But I do not like distinctions to be made, nor does Allah like any one of His servants to assert his superiority over his companions.” _


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 17, 2017)

*The kind Messenger*

*Abu Tharr Al-Ghifaari*, may Allah be pleased with him, narrated that one day he was sitting with another companion of black complexion whom he addressed as: “O black man.” When the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heard of this, he was greatly displeased and cautioned Abu Tharr never to make scornful remarks to anyone, whoever he might be, and to accord equal treatment to all, adding: _ “No white man has any superiority over a black man.” _
 

The Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lived like any ordinary person, and did not assume any superior rights. He once had to borrow some money from a Jew called *Zayd ibn Sana’a*. The Jew came to demand the immediate return of the loan a few days before the expiry of the stipulated period. Tugging at the mantle around the Prophet’s shoulders, he jibed that the progeny of ‘Abd Al-Muttalib were always defaulters. 
`*Umar*, may Allah be pleased with him, not being able to tolerate this misbehavior on the part of the Jew, started berating him, and was on the point of beating him when the Prophet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said to the Jew, smiling: _ “There are still three days to go before the promise has to be fulfilled.” To ‘Umar, may Allah be pleased with him, he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said: “We might have had better treatment from you. You could have advised me to be more careful about the return of loans and you could have advised the Jew to be more courteous in demanding repayment.” _ He 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then requested ‘Umar, may Allah be pleased with him, to get some dates so that the loan could be repaid, and to give the Jew an extra forty kilograms for the rebuke he had been given. 

 We can say that humbleness is seen in every sphere of the Prophet’s life. His way of talking, walking, sitting, eating and every aspect of his life reflected humbleness. 
The Prophet’s humbleness


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 18, 2017)

*Nothing in This World Lasts Unchanged*

All human beings who live beyond 60 grow from childhood to youth to maturity, then to old age.

And each phase has its unique features.

So don't be sad if you lose some strength, health or wealth as you grow older.

_*C'est la vie*_, as they say in *French*, and there are things we simply can't change.

*Keep your trust in God*, be certain that He wants what is good for us, and that In-Shaa-Allah with *patience and faith* the next life will be much better _In-Shaa-Allah_.

*If you are searching for peace, don't worry about change in your life*...

It is for the best_ In-Shaa-Allah_


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2017)

que sera sera


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 20, 2017)

*Perfecting Good Manners*

 Anas ibn Malik reports:

"*God's Messenger was not given to the use of foul language, cursing or abusive names. .'*" (Bukhari)

In answer to a question about the Prophet's manners, Aishah said:

"*He never used foul or obscene language. Nor was he quarrelsome in the market place. He did not repay a bad turn with a similarly bad one, but would rather forgive and forebear.*" (Ahmad, Tirmidhi)


Some people put on an appearance when they are out and meet others. The Prophet, however, did not put any appearance other than his real manners. For example: "Some of his Companions visited Umm Salamah, his wife. They said to her: "Mother of the believers, tell us what is God's Messenger like in the privacy of his home." She said:

"*He is always the same in public and in private*." (Ahmad)


These _ahadith_ together give us a picture of a person who turns away from whatever is unbecoming and to whom good conduct comes naturally; he realizes that whatever comes from God is good. He is the first to implement it, at home and in public. *The Prophet was the same in public and with his own family: he never used abusive or insulting language, cursed or engaged in a verbal quarrel. He was aware of his task of "bringing good manners to perfection."
*

*Compiled From:*
"Muhammad: His Character and Conduct" - Adil Salahi


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 21, 2017)

*The Prophet Muhammad's Living Tradition*

A talk Sheikh Yahya gave in 2015 in Cape Town during a tour in South Africa:


(22 minutes)


----------



## Mudda (Apr 21, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Prophet Muhammad's Living Tradition*
> 
> A talk Sheikh Yahya gave in 2015 in Cape Town during a tour in South Africa:
> 
> ...


Did he talk about Mohammed scooping the shit from his asshole with a rock?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2017)

22 minutes on a never-never land  CAT HOUSE IN THE SKY-----to which one gains
entry ------by blowing the brains out of kids for the PLEASURE  of the  HOUSE proprietor


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 22, 2017)

* The Darkness and Light of Mecca *


Shaykh Yahya Rhodus, discusses the noble city of Mecca and the darkness it was in, before light entered the city, after the birth of our beloved Prophet Muhammad (Peace Be Upon Him).


(7 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

Mecca was----at one time,  a good place-----then islam happened and it
was transformed into the cesspit that it is today------its prominent feature
the filth of racism and exclusion


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> * The Darkness and Light of Mecca *
> 
> 
> Shaykh Yahya Rhodus, discusses the noble city of Mecca and the darkness it was in, before light entered the city, after the birth of our beloved Prophet Muhammad (Peace Be Upon Him).
> ...


are you salafi wahabi?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > * The Darkness and Light of Mecca *
> ...



take your fight outside     PARSEEEEE!!!!


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


are you defending your wahabi arabs cousin?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



huh,  cousin parseee        who me           he ain't MY cousin------
     I can't even get into  MECCA------or even Yathrib-----I did have
     a few uncles over there long long ago-------now----just a few
     in Iran-----and Alexandria.      Did I ever tell you that my name is
     Persian in orgin           I mean real Persian------not that crap that was
     imported from Arabia.     It was a distant relative-----once queen of
     Persia  BEFORE  -------the scum from Arabia showed up


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


what is your name ?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



guess-------you can call me   "your majesty"     my uncle fixed it up for me


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


say first letter


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

atoosa?
yootab?


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Esther؟


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



I don't know the farsi alphabet-------uhm........we left a long time ago
and I forgot-----------if you want to spell it in Arabic------it is probably aleph---
maybe------I forgot that alphabet too--------we got thrown out of Yathrib.    
I never learned Latin.   ------not even greek.   --------the Lenilenape Indians
of my home town did not have an alphabet


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Esther؟



FARHAT-------because I was born on a windy day and my hat blew off
my head and landed FAR AWAY-----it was a  FAR-HAT


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Esther؟
> ...


your name is faRHAT?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

I refuse to answer that question------there are wicked people around----


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Esther؟
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



how did you get to my family album


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 24, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


Allah is Satan and mohommed was a liying pedophile.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 24, 2017)

dani67 said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


Obviously you are a prick. You ought to know about being gay, faggot.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 24, 2017)

JusticeHammer said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...


Mohammad was just that special in-the-law for a few who needed that special 'charge' in the spirit who forgot the rules/commands. People who refuse truth willingly follow lies. Mohammad just made it easy for them, you know like bankers making those easy loans, fly now pay later.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 24, 2017)

*God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*

This name al-Barr “The Benevolent” is closely related to the Arabic word for piety, _birr_ (with an _i_), which refers to *every form of charity, generosity, and kindness* that we as people can carry out.

The name al-Barr (with an _a_ instead of _i_), however, is a name of God, and it conveys the meaning that everything in existence benefits from Allah’s generosity and goodness.






Indeed, God is both Merciful and Generous, rewarding the least of our good deeds with a tenfold reward. He never punishes a misdeed with anything more than its merit, and He often simply pardons it. God is the Giver of Good...

Since Allah is the Benevolent, and benevolence is one of His attributes, it follows that He loves us to be benevolent to one another.

Allah is Al-Barr - The Benevolent One | About Islam


----------



## Mudda (Apr 24, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> 
> This name al-Barr “The Benevolent” is closely related to the Arabic word for piety, _birr_ (with an _i_), which refers to *every form of charity, generosity, and kindness* that we as people can carry out.
> 
> ...


So who's in charge of beheadings, rapes and hand chopping?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 24, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> 
> This name al-Barr “The Benevolent” is closely related to the Arabic word for piety, _birr_ (with an _i_), which refers to *every form of charity, generosity, and kindness* that we as people can carry out.
> 
> ...


Allah is Satan. Jehovah is Good.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> ...



BISM-ALLAH   means   IN THE NAME OF ALLAH----thus the beheader and mutilator
and bomb on ass murderer  announces that his noble actions are done as an AGENT
for allah ------but the breach of ethics MUST BE SERIOUS------in order for the agent
to DO ALLAH's will----------such as  ----failure of one's community to lick the ass of
muhummad------even if the recipient of Allah's will is an infant


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2017)

JusticeHammer said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> ...



allah is not satan------satan is an angel------sort like the kind of angel
everyone hates------THE PROSECUTING ATTORNEY.        allah is
more like  torquemada


----------



## dani67 (Apr 24, 2017)

JusticeHammer said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> ...


same shit


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 24, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


Yes, allah is Satan.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> 
> This name al-Barr “The Benevolent” is closely related to the Arabic word for piety, _birr_ (with an _i_), which refers to *every form of charity, generosity, and kindness* that we as people can carry out.
> 
> ...




How can you keep pedaling this trash when the Quran clearly states unbelievers in Muhammad and the day of judgement will have their skins burnt off and boiling liquids poured on them for all eternity.

HAVE YOU ACTUALLY READ THE QURAN?

See verses 22.19 to 22.22 and 4.56

Of course you will not read this or reply as you are a spammer who has me on ignore.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> ...




He has to do it-----it is a manifestation of Islamic piety-----just as much as is tying a bomb
to the ass of one's daughter and nudging her into a church


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 25, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *God is Al-Barr – The Benevolent One*
> ...



  Has anybody ever seen this poster actually respond? He is just here to issue his Da'wahs.

 I don't really think he is ignoring you per se so much as ignoring everybody.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 25, 2017)

*Mary in Islam - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf*


(3 min.)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



He is not exactly ignoring-------he is a PARROT  with a bird brain and incapable of responding-----his posts
are not his own creations------they are bits and pieces of propaganda crap  taken from cesspit collections
of mosques


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Mary in Islam - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf*
> ...


\

I wonder what the phrase   "believe in...."   means to muslims.    It is stated by some english
speaking muslims like a  CREDENTIAL.     Associated with the "MUSLIMS BELIEVE IN...."
assertion comes the     ________________    *"DON't  BELIEVE IN..."  *which is spoken
_fill in the blank
as a deprecation _of the others   (ie non muslims or any specific group that the muslim wishes
to spit upon.)    To me---the game is childish.     It reminds me of playground taunts by snotty
little girls.     I am not young-----when I was a kid,  not honoring (believing in..) the songs of
Elvis was something like blasphemy.     At that time "believing in..."   the New York Times
was a better credential than "believing in..... the "New York News"


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 26, 2017)

*Who Gave the Name of Muslims? 

(*Podcast*)*

He who has named you the Muslims before and in this scripture. (22:78)​
This ayah , or rather a portion of it, draws our attention to the name has been given as followers of this religion of submission is a divine gift that God Almighty who named us as _Muslims_.

And this name goes back before our own time and far before the time of Muhammad (peace be upon him).

He was sometimes described in the Quran as ‘the first of the Muslims’. But when the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was described as the first of Muslims, the first who submit doesn’t mean in a chronological sense because many before him were described as Muslims, most notably, the Prophet Ibrahim (peace be upon him) and many who came after.

So the Prophet Muhammad is the first of the Muslims in the sense that he’s been the foremost of those who submit and the leader of all creation in submitting to the creator.

Now, if you look at the different religions which exist in our world today, oftentimes, the name is not something which emerge from within the tradition. Sometime they’ve been given a name which relates to that belief or system to its founding figure or to the place in which it was established and emerged.

Who Gave the Name of Muslims?  | About Islam


----------



## Mudda (Apr 26, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Who Gave the Name of Muslims?
> 
> (*Podcast*)*
> 
> ...


You're called Mooslems because your women are as ugly as cows.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Who Gave the Name of Muslims?
> ...


\

you are mocking some of the most  convoluted sophistry shit ever contrived by a human bean


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey ancient Lion, have you ever studied any other religion but Islam? Here is a better one for you.





Not even the gods or great sages can know me in full, for I am their source


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2017)

Krishna  is my all time fave


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 27, 2017)

*The Genuine Power of a Smile *

Smiling doesn’t seem like a particularly complicated act.

You feel a happy emotion, the corners of your mouth turn up, your cheeks lift and your eyes crinkle.

Easy, however the overall effect tells the outside world that we’re feeling happy on the inside.

It’s simple and, in most cases, totally spontaneous and in fact can be contagious.

Think about it. It is no surprise that in Islam much attention is paid on how we, as Muslims, carry ourselves and present our religion and the simplest way is to smile.

In fact the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was the best example in terms of smiling and making others happy:

“*When you smile to your brother’s face, it is charity*,” he often told his companions...

The Genuine Power of a Smile


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2017)

it is custom amongst muslims to cheer and smile when people are mutilated or murdered
on Friday afternoon


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 28, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Mary in Islam - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf*
> 
> 
> (3 min.)


Mary can't be in Islam, islam is a false religion created by Satan's demon Mohammed.


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Embracing Hope Through Positive Optimism*

A Friday speech on hope by Imam John Ederer


(33 minutes)


----------



## Ancient lion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Contemplation*

*Contemplation is one of the greatest deeds performed by the heart; it is the key that opens the door which allows the light of guidance to enter;* it is the initial step in the direction of correct understanding and comprehension; many people know its virtue but are unaware of its reality, essence and its fruits ...

The most beneficial type of contemplation is over:

· What benefits the slave in the Hereafter and how to achieve them.
· Preventing evil consequences in the Hereafter and how to avoid them.
These are the most honourable matters to contemplate over, and the way to attain such benefits and prevent such evils is by contemplating over the favours of God, His commandments and prohibitions, His Names and Attributes in the Quran and the Sunnah, how quickly this life will vanish, and the eternal nature of the Hereafter. The more one thinks about the brevity of this life, the more effort he will exert to appropriately utilise his time.

After these matters, the following are next in importance:

· Matters that are beneficial in this life, and how to attain them.
· Evils that could afflict one, and how to avoid them.

Contemplation


----------



## Mudda (Apr 30, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Contemplation*
> 
> *Contemplation is one of the greatest deeds performed by the heart; it is the key that opens the door which allows the light of guidance to enter;* it is the initial step in the direction of correct understanding and comprehension; many people know its virtue but are unaware of its reality, essence and its fruits ...
> 
> ...


Fucking more nonsense dude!!!! Is contemplation what you do before you behead someone?

Go fuck a camel like Mohammed used to do.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 30, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Embracing Hope Through Positive Optimism*
> 
> A Friday speech on hope by Imam John Ederer
> 
> ...


Is there like a big pile of rocks in the bathroom at the mosque to wipe the shit from your asshole? Or do you just shit on the floor somewhere and not worry about wiping?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Contemplation*
> ...



Have some compassion  MUDDA-----muzzies are desperate.    Poor muzzies
have to live with the fact that their  "religion"  includes nothing that comes
close to the philosophical insights of such great religions as Zoroastrianism,
Hinduism,  Taoism,   Judaism,  Christianity    etc etc etc.------so they throw
jibberish together and IMAGINE it to be  "really smart"


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 30, 2017)

Page 62 of gibberish. It makes me think of starting a thread on comparative religion to show how empty of values Islam really is.


----------



## Mudda (Apr 30, 2017)

If Islam is so great, why do mooslims keep coming here, where they know that it's not an Islamic society? It makes no sense.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Page 62 of gibberish. It makes me think of starting a thread on comparative religion to show how empty of values Islam really is.



old cat is giving us examples of the "intellect"  of the weekly  Khutbah Jumaat 
bullcrap.      Long ago---when young----I was invited to experience some of those
sessions.      It was nauseating.    The "audience"-----lots of men and some young
boys sitting with their fathers would sit and listen with RAPT attention to utter
nonsense-------often really VITUPEROUS  lessons in hatred..    No one FLINCHED
when the theme of the chat turned to hatred-----like it was "normal".    The bland
self congratulatory silly stuff was dull----but the hate rants startled me.   I was
convinced it was a temporary thing------that was almost 50 years ago


----------



## Ancient lion (May 1, 2017)

*How to Smile Like the Prophet Muhammad?*

Islam is more than a religion; it is an entire way of life.

It teaches us how to behave from morning until night and it even tells us the best position to sleep in.

To some that might sound like 24 hours a day of rules and regulations but the truth is that Islam is such a natural way of life the rules become as easy as breathing.

One thing that is as easy as breathing is smiling. 

Abdullah ibn Harith said:

“I never came across a person who smiled as much as Prophet Muhammad. Prophet Muhammad regarded smiling to a brother as an act of charity.” (At-Tirmidhi)​
That little curve of the mouth and wrinkling of the eyes that makes not only you but those around you feel good. A smile lightens the load and frees the spirit.

Try it!

See don’t you feel lighter and happier?


----------



## esthermoon (May 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *How to Smile Like the Prophet Muhammad?*
> 
> Islam is more than a religion; it is an entire way of life.
> 
> ...


But you need some reason to smile I guess 
Did prophet Muhammad smile without any reason?


----------



## Mudda (May 1, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *How to Smile Like the Prophet Muhammad?*
> 
> Islam is more than a religion; it is an entire way of life.
> 
> ...


Was Mohammed smiling when he was raping Aisha in the ass?


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *How to Smile Like the Prophet Muhammad?*
> ...




He has LOTS of reasons-----whilst dividing up the captured girls as sex slaves
for his beloved   sahabah pals, he SMILED incessantly


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *How to Smile Like the Prophet Muhammad?*
> ...



you touch on an interesting point,  esther-------persons with damage to the
frontal lobes of the brain  (resulting in loss of intellectual capacity)   or other
areas of the ELOQUENT BRAIN   ---can also manifest  PSEUDO BULBAR 
PALSY-----with INCESSANT SMILING     (sad to see)


----------



## Ancient lion (May 2, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> But you need some reason to smile I guess
> Did prophet Muhammad smile without any reason?


As mentioned in the previous post, he smiled to other human beings to spread warmth and love between them and to eliminate evil suspicions, feelings and hatred.

Abdullah ibn Harith said:

“I never came across a person who smiled as much as Prophet Muhammad. Prophet Muhammad regarded smiling to a brother as an act of charity.” (At-Tirmidhi)​Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, had a kind and gentle nature.  His beloved wife Aisha described his character as the Quran, meaning that Prophet Muhammad lived by the teachings of the Quran.  Thus the behaviour and personality of Prophet Muhammad are the best examples for us to follow in our own lives.  

A companion who spent more than 10 years with Prophet Muhammad said,
“Throughout my stay with him I never heard an indecent word from his lips and never found him rude to anyone.  He spoke very politely.  He was kind to everyone”.​
Consequently if the Prophet smiled, it must innately be something good for both ourselves and the people around us.  Islam was designed by the Creator to be the perfect way of life for humankind thus sometimes the smallest of things can have a big impact.   A smile is one of those things.  Therefore not surprisingly smiling has many many positive effects.


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2017)

"doctor"  Mengele of Auschwitz fame was famous for his gentle and kind
manner and speech.     He would speak kindly with the children destined
for his experimentation.  ------mutilating and lethal surgeries done without
anesthesia.     The prior sweet talk did not help.     It is an interesting
connection


----------



## esthermoon (May 3, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > But you need some reason to smile I guess
> ...


Thanks for answering my question


----------



## irosie91 (May 3, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


----------



## Ancient lion (May 3, 2017)

*Wait Patiently for a Happy Outcome*

The following hadith is found in the book of Al-Tirmidhi:

*"*The best form of worship is to wait (patiently) for a happy outcome*." *...​
If a situation reaches the level of crisis, then expect a light and an opening to appear. ...

(A wise man once said):

"_Let events flow in their predestined path,
And do not sleep except with a clear mind,
Between the period of the blinking of the eye and its opening,
God changes things from one state to another_."

("Don't be Sad")


----------



## irosie91 (May 3, 2017)

For those who do not know-----PREDESTINATION is a strong principle in
Islamic theology.    All events are PRE-DETERMINED by  'allah'----even the
minds of men.   Thus,,  there is no reason to blame a slut who ties
a bomb to her ass----for the purpose of murdering children-----she is
simply doing  "the will of allah"------<<<  good girl


----------



## Ancient lion (May 4, 2017)

*Prophet of Islam*

_As the founder of Islam, Muhammad is one of the most influential figures in history…for the past fourteen centuries, Muhammad has been the intimate companion of the believers. In the Prophet’s Mosque in Medina, he lies buried in the earth behind an ornately wrought grill. Muslim pilgrims grasp furtively at the metal bars, hoping to inch closer to their Prophet. Their words ring out: ‘May God’s peace and blessings be upon you, O Messenger of God!’, an Egyptian man cries out to the grave. An elderly Indian man in a wheelchair struggles vainly with the guards and family members; he calls out to God to take his life here and let him be buried in Medina, ‘the City of the Messenger of God’. One man mutters emotively, ‘I am here, O Messenger of God. Are you proud of me? I am one of your followers…’._

_…His image is inscribed in the hearts of the believers by the spirit of faith and bonds of community. He is a light kindled in a Muslim’s heart from a young age through family and education, regardless of the tremendous diversity of Muslim cultures and lifestyles. Like all light, the Prophet’s indispensability is only realized when it is gone, and Muslims’ need for it only heard when someone reaches to take it away. – Jonathan Brown, from the Preface of his book Muhammad: A Very Short Introduction
_​_



_


----------



## Mudda (May 4, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Prophet of Islam*
> 
> _As the founder of Islam, Muhammad is one of the most influential figures in history…for the past fourteen centuries, Muhammad has been the intimate companion of the believers. In the Prophet’s Mosque in Medina, he lies buried in the earth behind an ornately wrought grill. Muslim pilgrims grasp furtively at the metal bars, hoping to inch closer to their Prophet. Their words ring out: ‘May God’s peace and blessings be upon you, O Messenger of God!’, an Egyptian man cries out to the grave. An elderly Indian man in a wheelchair struggles vainly with the guards and family members; he calls out to God to take his life here and let him be buried in Medina, ‘the City of the Messenger of God’. One man mutters emotively, ‘I am here, O Messenger of God. Are you proud of me? I am one of your followers…’._
> 
> ...


The only people Mo ever influenced were you carpet kissing sand monkeys.


----------



## irosie91 (May 4, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Prophet of Islam*
> ...




the writing pasted up by OLD CAT---tells it all-------hundreds of millions of people
have been EDUCATED to worship the blood thirsty bandit over the past 1400 years  and, therefore, do so.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Prophet of Islam*
> 
> _As the founder of Islam, Muhammad is one of the most influential figures in history…for the past fourteen centuries, Muhammad has been the intimate companion of the believers. In the Prophet’s Mosque in Medina, he lies buried in the earth behind an ornately wrought grill. Muslim pilgrims grasp furtively at the metal bars, hoping to inch closer to their Prophet. Their words ring out: ‘May God’s peace and blessings be upon you, O Messenger of God!’, an Egyptian man cries out to the grave. An elderly Indian man in a wheelchair struggles vainly with the guards and family members; he calls out to God to take his life here and let him be buried in Medina, ‘the City of the Messenger of God’. One man mutters emotively, ‘I am here, O Messenger of God. Are you proud of me? I am one of your followers…’._
> 
> ...



Its a case of not knowing whether to laugh or cry that so many people follow a lying, false prophet.


----------



## irosie91 (May 5, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Prophet of Islam*
> ...



It is a sad fact-----the most perverse get the biggest following.     It is a matter of  THE PROMISE.        The big mo said  "follow me and you get rich with stolen stuff and you even get sex slaves------and THEN if you die you end up in the CAT HOUSE IN THE SKY-----forever"       "If you don't follow me-----my gang of thugs
will kill you"----------<<<<  its a program bound to win


----------



## Ancient lion (May 7, 2017)

*Stress !*

Stress is the most common aliment of modern age. It has been implicated in the causation of peptic ulcer disease, coronary heart disease, depression, auto immune disease, hypertension, diabetes and even cancer.

In milder form it manifests in form of unrest, violence, at work, school and home. Common medical problems like tension headache, insomnia, and obesity are also attributed to unusual stress. None of us are free from stress but some deal with it better than others.


Stress results from the following factors:


Fear of the unknown and trying to see through and control the destiny. 


Losses in our life of people and things dear to us and our inability to recover those losses. 


Inner conflict between our heart and mind between what is known to be the truth and our failure to accept it as truth. Acceptance of truth may require changing our habits and way of life which we may adhere to for some reason like pleasure, joys, taste, pride in race or heritage etc.
In Order to find Peace Turn to your Lord

Tranquility means having a heart that is at peace and that has a sound trust in Allah.

Tranquility is a state of calm enjoyed by those believers who have been saved from doubt.

And it is according to one's closness to God and steadfastness in following the Messenger's way that one will achieve tranquility and peace


----------



## Mudda (May 7, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Stress !*
> 
> Stress is the most common aliment of modern age. It has been implicated in the causation of peptic ulcer disease, coronary heart disease, depression, auto immune disease, hypertension, diabetes and even cancer.
> 
> ...


Was it stressful for Mohammed to be out in the desert with only bros and no hoes? Or is that what the camels were for?


----------



## irosie91 (May 7, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Stress !*
> ...



that's what the caravans were for-------rape and pillage------later on the towns
provided the same  "raw materials" needed for comfort


----------



## Ancient lion (May 8, 2017)

*Truth about Prophet Muhammad S.A.W*


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2017)

Bullshit------your post is something like a justification for the Islamic hero ---friend
of allah----ADOLF HITLER


----------



## Ancient lion (May 10, 2017)

*Stages of spiritual development of soul *

*A. Nafsul Ammara (The Passionate soul):* 

{And I free not myself (from the blame). Verily, the (human) self is inclined to evil, except when my Lord bestows His Mercy (upon whom He wills). Verily, my Lord is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful.} [Yusuf 12:53].​ 
This soul inclines toward sensual Pleasure, passion and self-gratification, anger, envy, greed, and conceit. Its concerns are pleasure of body, gratification of physical appetite, and ego.

If this evil soul is not checked it will lead to unusual stress and its resultant effects.

 *B. Nafsul Lawanunah (The Reproaching Soul). *

{And I swear by the self-reproaching person (a believer).} [Al-Qiyama 75:10].​ 
This soul is conscious or aware of Evil, resists it, asks for God’s grace, and pardon, repents and tries to amend and hopes to achieve salvation.

{And (there are) others who have acknowledged their sins, they have mixed a deed that was righteous with another that was evil. Perhaps Allah will turn unto them in forgiveness. Surely, Allah is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful.} [At-Tawbah 9:102].​
This soul warns people of their vain desire, guides and opens the door to virtue and righteousness. It is a positive step in spiritual growth.

*c. The satisfied soul (Nafsul Mutmainnah).*

{(It will be said to the pious): “O (you) the one in (complete) rest and satisfaction! (27) “Come back to your Lord, Well-pleased (yourself) and well-pleasing unto Him! (28) “Enter you, then, among My honoured slaves, (29) “And enter you My Paradise!”} [Qur’an 89:27-30].​ 
This is the highest state of spiritual development. Satisfied soul is the state of bliss, content and peace. The soul is at peace because it knows that inspite of its failures in this world, it will return to God. Purified of tension, it emerges from the struggle with obstacles blocking the peace of mind and heart.

What should we do in panic and despair? In panic non-believers behave differently than believers. They have no one to return to, to ask for mercy and forgiveness, their life is this life, which they cannot control, thus get more depressed and increase in their state of wrong doing. Then we will see that if they are used to casual drinking will start drinking more and become alcoholic, or a barbital criminal.
Cure of Modern Stress in The Qur'an


----------



## dani67 (May 10, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *How to Smile Like the Prophet Muhammad?*
> ...


----------



## Mudda (May 10, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Stages of spiritual development of soul *
> 
> *A. Nafsul Ammara (The Passionate soul):*
> 
> ...


The steps are a) kiss a dirty carpet, b) rape a child, and c) behead someone.
Ancient Liar, what step are you at?


----------



## dani67 (May 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Stages of spiritual development of soul *
> ...


kiss a dirty carpet
what?


----------



## Mudda (May 10, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


They go to the mosque and bend over and kiss carpets that they've all walked over with their dirty feet.
You could replace a) with wiping the shit from your asshole with an uneven number of rocks, because that's how Mo explains how to wipe your ass. Your choice.


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



salat


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2017)

Siddhartha was  WAY AHEAD of the rapist dog of mecca


----------



## dani67 (May 11, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


namaz


----------



## irosie91 (May 11, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



bullshit


----------



## dani67 (May 11, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



namaz is persian word for salat.but because of persian empire 
many people like  pakistani and afghan and turks  and azeri and ...say namaz too.


----------



## Ancient lion (May 11, 2017)

*Do You Know This Book?*

Of all the acclaimed masterpieces that the world has seen, nothing can be compared to the book known as the Qur’an.

Millions have become Muslims upon simply hearing a verse from this amazing book, yet still the majority knows nothing of it.

The Qur’an is the Final Revelation from the Creator to humanity. It was revealed in the year 610 CE to the Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, and completed over a period of 23 years. These 23 years of revelation resulted in a book comprised of 114 chapters and over 6000 verses. All of this was to become the primary source of law for the whole of mankind to live and die by.

The impact of this book is such that God says:

[Had We revealed this Qur’an upon a mountain, surely you would have seen it humble itself and crumble out of the fear of Allah. Such are the parables We put forward to mankind so that they may reflect*.*] (Al-Hashr: 21)​




However, it seems as if the hearts of the people have become harder than the mountains which tower above us. When the Qur’an is recited or even mentioned, people turn away with disgust. In the West, this is primarily due to the negative exposure from the media. It has resulted in many non-Muslims not even wanting to hear the name of this amazing book.
https://archive.islamonline.net/?p=5507


----------



## Mudda (May 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do You Know This Book?*
> 
> Of all the acclaimed masterpieces that the world has seen, nothing can be compared to the book known as the Qur’an.
> 
> ...


It's a roll of arab toilet paper?


----------



## irosie91 (May 12, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do You Know This Book?*
> 
> Of all the acclaimed masterpieces that the world has seen, nothing can be compared to the book known as the Qur’an.
> 
> ...



I am not young-----as a child and adolescent I read avidly.     I had heard of the Koran like I heard of the  Bhagavad Gita-- TWO OLD BOOKs from foreign religions       Nothing good and nothing bad.    I liked old books---the Odyssey, 
the Iliad,    the greek plays-----those TRILOGY things of Euripides and
Sophocles and Aristophanes-----etc etc etc.     Eventually as an Adolescent
a Koran fell into my hands----Picthall translation.     Of all the old books----
the Koran was the most idiotic.    It includes Some really messed up versions of biblical stories,  some lines lifted from the bible and Talmud and a story about an
unrepentant  thief, murderer and rapist.     The Bhagavad Gita is MUCH MUCH 
better.    It is very fine literature even in translation.     For that matter, so is
the Odyssey ---------the Koran is more like  Beowulf-----dull and pointless----
an attempt to glorify barbarism


----------



## irosie91 (May 12, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Do You Know This Book?*
> ...



not quite as useful.


----------



## Ancient lion (May 13, 2017)

*Do You Know This Book?*

“There is probably in the world no other book which has remained twelve centuries with so pure a text”. Writing 200 years ago, these are the words of the famous English critic of Islam, Sir William Muir. But Muslims do not need William Muir to tell them this. 1400 years ago, the Muslims accepted this reality when Allah revealed to them:

[*Indeed it is We who have sent down the reminder (the Qur’an), and indeed it is Us who shall preserve it.*] (Al-Hijr: 9)​
These words have proved true to this very day. From the moment the first words were revealed to Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, to this very day, every single letter and word of the Qur’an has remained unchanged.

Before Islam, all the revelations sent were not given this divine assurance. This is why we find that books like the Bible are riddled with corruption and inaccuracies. It is well known that man has tampered with the Bible to the extent that annually different versions are produced to suit trends and desires. In fact, this has been going on for so long that it is almost impossible to see what of the words of the Creator are left, if any!

*With the Qur’an it is the exact opposite.*

 The contents of this amazing book are stored in the hearts of millions of Muslims worldwide. _Children as young as 12 have memorized the entire book in its original language, Arabic._





There is no other religious scripture on earth which is orally preserved in its original language by so many and over such a period of time, without having been tampered somewhere along the line. The Bible is a prime example of this.


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2017)

BS.        12 centuries?      I know lots of books that are completely unchanged
for more than 12 centuries.   12 centuries is not all that long


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do You Know This Book?*
> 
> Of all the acclaimed masterpieces that the world has seen, nothing can be compared to the book known as the Qur’an.
> 
> ...



Oh ! Jesus bloody wept. I can hardly stand to read such utter bull shit.

YES ! I HAVE READ THE QURAN.....  I have read it three time since 9/11/01

My conclusion the first time was that it is utter evil lies about God told by a cunning Arab bandit, trying to scare people into fighting his battles for him.

 I utterly reject the idea that God will burn off the skins of unbelievers and renew their skins and burn them off again for all eternity, but that is what it says in the evil rotten Quran. verse 4.56

On the third reading of the Quran I read a verse I had not noticed before. Verse 5.18 says that in the time of Muhammad Jews and Christians all thought they were sons of God. But that evil lying bastard Muhammad denied it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do You Know This Book?*
> 
> “There is probably in the world no other book which has remained twelve centuries with so pure a text”. Writing 200 years ago, these are the words of the famous English critic of Islam, Sir William Muir. But Muslims do not need William Muir to tell them this. 1400 years ago, the Muslims accepted this reality when Allah revealed to them:
> 
> ...



memorizing a bunch of drivel is one thing, but its time they thought about it.

Then they might notice that the Quran says the stars are missiles to throw at devils, and the sun goes to a resting place.

They might also realize that there are two verses in the Quran that are stolen from the infancy gospels of Jesus which is a book of fables.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

the Koran is written in Arabic jingles.      I memorized lots of poetry as a child.  ---
I  do a whole bunch of Edgar Allan Poe---------during my entire lifetime ---Neither 
THE RAVEN   nor    ANNABEL LEE has changed even one world.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> _Children as young as 12 have memorized the entire book in its original language, Arabic._



Call that an education? I call it brainwashing.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > _Children as young as 12 have memorized the entire book in its original language, Arabic._
> ...



Lots of kids memorize the Koran  SYLLABLE by SYLLABLE  without understanding
Arabic   -----or even being able to read.     Its done in Pakistan.  I never met
even one Pakistani who knew Arabic.    A few Pakistanis were so impressed
with my tiny understanding of Arabic words  (based on my miniscule
knowledge of Hebrew)  that they THOUGHT I know Arabic.   It is considered
so wonderful to memorize the recitation of the Koran in Arabic by Urdu
speaking people------that it is a credential for getting into medical school
over there.    An interesting thing my hubby told me----he was born in a shariah
shit hole------he knows all sorts long parts and chapters out of the Hebrew
scriptures by heart but NEVER recites without reading it from THE BOOK. 
He told me his father would not allow it because of the danger of "making
errors"      I don't believe that-----seems to me that his father would not allow
it because doing that was so damned  "Islamic"


----------



## esthermoon (May 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do You Know This Book?*
> 
> “There is probably in the world no other book which has remained twelve centuries with so pure a text”. Writing 200 years ago, these are the words of the famous English critic of Islam, Sir William Muir. But Muslims do not need William Muir to tell them this. 1400 years ago, the Muslims accepted this reality when Allah revealed to them:
> 
> ...


Is there any difference between the Istanbul copy and the Tashkent copy?


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

an interesting factoid is that muslims like to claim that the KORAN is "eternal"  and existed even before muhummad was born---------which is kinda funny since Arabic was not a written language until about 300  AD.    The idiot partyline that it seems
to me that muslims learn from the cradle is-------THE ONLY UNCORRUPTED 
BOOK IN THE WORLD IS THE KORAN   (I have been hearing this stuff since
I encountered muslims more than 55 years ago)   ---more---the bible  (ie NT and OT---
exists and thousands of permutations -----AND COUNTING !!!!!!      They are
fixed up year by year for the SOLE agenda of disputing islam  <<<< this BS
is also drummed into the heads of children from the cradle----I heard it during
my FIRST KHUTBAH JUMAAAT----along with shrieks of   ENEMEEEEES OF 
ISLAAAAAAM-----there were lots of kids there----I almost threw up


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Do You Know This Book?*
> ...




you looking to get stoned, esther?


----------



## Ancient lion (May 14, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Is there any difference between the Istanbul copy and the Tashkent copy?



Two copies of the Qur’an are in existence which date back to the Third Caliph `Uthman, about 20 years after the death of the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him. These two copies are to be found in the Topkapi museum, Istanbul, Turkey and in Tashkent, Uzbekistan.

Any copy of the Qur’an which is compared to these copies, will show that there is not a single difference between what we have today and what was in existence 1400 years ago. Thus Allah’s promise holds true.


----------



## Ancient lion (May 14, 2017)

*Quran is, undoubtedly, the word of God*

The best answer to the question “*What is Quran*” is provided by God– the Lord and Rabb of everything that is ever created and exists. The following are some of the descriptions about Quran within the Quran asserting its authority as a divine book revealed for the entire humanity at large.


Quran is a book that is the word of Allah (God) and there is no doubt about its divinity. The claim is made by no one but Allah Himself.





This is the Book (the Quran), _whereof there is no doubt_, a guidance to those who are Al-Muttaqoon (the pious and righteous persons who fear Allah much (abstain from all kinds of sins and evil deeds which He has forbidden) and love Allah much (perform all kinds of good deeds which He has ordained)).​
*Quran (Surah Al-Baqarah, Verse 2)*

Man as a creature is fallible. For this reason anything which is produced by him will naturally have faults. With the Qur’an, such a notion cannot even be considered as it is from the one who is Infallible. In fact, Allah clarifies this matter beautifully when he says:

[*Do they not consider the Qur’an? Had it been from other then Allah surely they would have found much discrepancies within it.*](An-Nisaa’: 82)​
Throughout history many have tried to scrutinize and search the Qur’an for mistakes and errors. To this day no one has been able to bring a shred of proof showing that this book is not from Allah. Some Christians have even called it the work of the Devil because the book affected them so much when they read it! With other scriptures, contradictions, mistakes and absurdities are constantly present. When people contrast these ambiguities with the Qur’an, it often results in the acceptance of this faultless book.


----------



## irosie91 (May 14, 2017)

drivel-------Dante's  INFERNO   is just about AS OLD------and unchanged.  
It depicts muhummad in the 8th circle of hell-----farting----MUST 
BE FROM ALLAH.    For those interested in fine literature----read 
"The Divine Comedy"-----it is not easy but it is FASCINATING-----for
some simple-minded crap,   read the koran


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any difference between the Istanbul copy and the Tashkent copy?
> ...



But, but, but. Caliph 'Uthman had five versions of the Quran whittled down to one final version to avoid confusion. Not to mention that it was originally written down on leaves and bark and a Goat ate some of it.


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Quran is a book that is the word of Allah (God) and there is no doubt about its divinity. The claim is made by no one but Allah Himself.



The Quran says it is the word of God, so it must be the word of God. That makes a lot of sense.

If Allah actually is the author of the Quran then he is a mumbling, semi literate, sadistic monster.


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



sorta like the counsel of Nicea------it was edited by a KING    (not to impugn either
book)      The logical approach is a scholarly one------examine critically.-------
assuming  (in the case of the Koran)  that you do not want to lose your head


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Quran is a book that is the word of Allah (God) and there is no doubt about its divinity. The claim is made by no one but Allah Himself.
> ...




Daj.     never argue with a person who has spoken to  "allah".      I learned these
things  HANDS on-------ie  clinical experience.


----------



## esthermoon (May 17, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any difference between the Istanbul copy and the Tashkent copy?
> ...


Thanks for answering Ancient lion


----------



## Ancient lion (May 17, 2017)

*The Most Amazing !*

Upon hearing Qur’anic recitation, you may be rather startled. Besides hearing the reciter of the prayer, you often hear people in the background sobbing and wailing heavily. So what is it that makes these people cry so much? It is nothing more than the beauty and eloquence of this book which moves millions to tears. This beauty is expressed in the language of Arabic. Allah says:

[Indeed We have revealed this as an Arabic Qur’an so that you may understand*.*] (Yusuf: 2)​

At the time of the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, three modes of expression were used. There was normal speech, the speech of the soothsayer and poetry. The Arabs were the masters of their language, and poetry was their cultural highlight. Arabic poetry is split into 16 categories, each separate from the other. When the Qur’an was proclaimed to the Arabs it amazed them beyond all limits. It was like nothing they had ever heard before. It did not fit into the 16 categories of poetry, nor was it the speech of a soothsayer, and it certainly was not normal speech. If it was not all these, then it could only be the word of Allah.


----------



## irosie91 (May 18, 2017)

I have been in mosques----I heard the recitation-----some guy up front doing a kind
of sing song thing for what seemed like more than an hour-----no one seemed impressed..


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Most Amazing !*
> 
> Upon hearing Qur’anic recitation, you may be rather startled. Besides hearing the reciter of the prayer, you often hear people in the background sobbing and wailing heavily. So what is it that makes these people cry so much? It is nothing more than the beauty and eloquence of this book which moves millions to tears. This beauty is expressed in the language of Arabic. Allah says:
> 
> ...



In the time of Muhammad many people including his own aunt and uncle knew that he was false prophet.
The Quran wastes many verses that are the supposed words of God, justifying Muhammad and stating he was not a madman or a poet.


7.184 Do they not reflect? Their companion is not seized with madness: he is but a perspicuous warner.

15.6 They say: "O thou to whom the Message is being revealed! truly thou art mad (or possessed)! 
15.7 Why bring you not angels unto us, if you are of the truthful?

37.36 And say: "What! shall we give up our gods for the sake of a Poet possessed?"

44.14 Yet they turn away from him and say: "Tutored (by others), a man possessed!"

52.29 Therefore proclaim thou the praises (of thy Lord): for by the Grace of thy Lord, thou art no (vulgar) soothsayer, nor art thou one possessed.

68.2 Thou art not, by the Grace of thy Lord, mad or possessed.

68.51 And the Unbelievers would almost trip thee up with their eyes when they hear the Message; and they say: "Surely he is possessed!"

81.22 and your comrade is not mad.
81.25 Nor is it the word of an evil spirit accursed.

21.5 Nay," they say, "(these are) medleys of dream! - Nay, He forged it! - Nay, He is (but) a poet! Let him then bring us a Sign like the ones that were sent to (Prophets) of old!"

36.69 We have not instructed the (Prophet) in Poetry, nor is it meet for him: this is no less than a Message and a Qur'an making things clear:


50.30 Or do they say:- "A Poet! we await for him some calamity (hatched) by Time!"

69.41 It is not the word of a poet: little it is ye believe!


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2017)

*AL-LAHAB*
*Name*
The Surah takes its name from the word _Lahab_ in the first verse.

*Period of Revelation*
Although the commentators have not disputed its being a Makki Surah, yet it is difficult to determine in which phase of the life at Makkah precisely it was revealed. However, in view of Abu Lahab's role and conduct against the Holy Prophet's message of Truth, it can be assumed that it must have been revealed in the period when he had transgressed all limits in his mad hostility to him, and his attitude was becoming a serious obstruction in the progress of Islam. It may well have been revealed in the period when the Quraish had boycotted the Holy Prophet (upon whom be peace) together with the people of his clan and besieged them in Shi'b Abi Talib, and Abu Lahab was the only person to join with the enemies against his own relatives. The basis of this assumption is that Abu Lahab was the Holy Prophet's uncle, and public condemnation of the uncle by the tongue of the nephew could not be proper until the extreme excesses committed by the uncle had become visible to everyone. If the Surah had been revealed before this, in the very beginning, the people would have regarded it as morally discourteous that the nephew should so condemn the uncle.

*Background*
This is the only place in the Quran where a person from among the enemies of Islam has been condemned by name, whereas in Makkah as well as in Madinah, after the migration, there were many people who were in no way less inimical to Islam and the Prophet Muhammad (upon whom be Allah's peace and blessings) than Abu Lahab. The question is, what was the special trait of the character of this person, which became the basis of this condemnation by name?To understand that it is necessary that one should understand the Arabian society of that time and the role that Abu Lahab played in it.

In ancient days since there prevailed chaos and confusion, bloodshed and plunder throughout Arabia, and the condition since centuries was that a person could have no guarantee of the protection of life, honor and property except with the help and support of his clansmen and blood relations, therefore _silah rehmi_ (good treatment of the kindred) was esteemed most highly among the moral values of the Arabian society and breaking off of connections with the kindred was regarded as a great sin. Under, the influence of the same Arabian tradition when the Holy Prophet (upon whom be peace) began to preach the message of Islam, the other clans of Quraish and their chiefs resisted and opposed him tooth and nail, but the Bani Hashim and the Bani al-Muttalib (children of al-Muttalib, brother of Hashim) not only did not oppose him but continued to support him openly, although most, of them had not yet believed in his Prophethood. The other clans of Quraish themselves regarded this support by the blood relations of the Holy Prophet as perfectly in accordance with the moral traditions of Arabia. That is why they never taunted the Bani Hashim and the Bani al-Muttalib in that they had abandoned their ancestral faith by supporting a person who was preaching a new faith. They knew and believed that they could in no case hand over an individual of their clan to his enemies, and their support and aid of a clansman was perfectly natural in the sight of the Quraish and the people of Arabia.

This moral principle, which the Arabs even in the pre-Islamic days of ignorance, regarded as worthy of respect and inviolable was broken only by one man in his enmity of Islam, and that was Abu Lahab, son of Abdul Muttalib. He was an uncle of the Holy Prophet, whose father and he were sons of the same father. In Arabia, an uncle represented the father especially when the nephew was fatherless. The uncle was expected to look after the nephew as one of his own children. But this man in his hostility to Islam and love of _kufr_ trampled all the Arab traditions under foot.

The traditionists have related from Ibn Abbas with several chains of transmitters the tradition that when the Holy Prophet was commanded to present the message of Islam openly, and he was instructed in the Quran to warn first of all his nearest kinsfolk of the punishment of God, he ascended the Mount, Safa one morning and called out aloud: _Ya sabahah_ (O, the calamity of the morning!). This alarm in Arabia was raised by the person who noticed early at dawn an enemy tribe advancing against his tribe. When the Holy Messenger made this call, the people enquired as to who had made the call. They were told that it was Muhammad (upon whom be Allah's peace). Thereat the people of all the clans of Quraish rushed out. Everyone who could, came; he who could not, sent another one for himself. When the People had assembled, the Holy Messenger calling out each clan by name, viz. O Bani Hashim, O Bani Abdul Muttalib, O Bani Fihr, O Bani so and so, said: "If I were to tell you that behind the hill there was an enemy host ready to fall upon you, would you believe me?"The people responded with one voice, saying that they never had so far experienced a lie from him. The Holy Prophet said: "Then I warn you that you are heading for a torment." Thereupon, before anyone else could speak, Abu Lahab, the Holy Prophet's uncle, said: "May you perish!Did you summon us for this?"Another tradition adds that he picked up a stone to throw at the Holy Prophet. (Musnad Ahmad, Bukhari, Muslim, Tirmidhi, Ibn Jarir, and others).

According to Ibn Zaid, one day Abu Lahab asked the Holy Prophet: "If I were to accept your religion, what would I get?" The Holy Prophet replied: "You would get what the other believers would get." He said: "Is there no preference or distinction for me?" The Holy Prophet replied: "What else do you want?" Thereupon he said: "May this religion perish in which I and all other people should be equal and alike!" (Ibn Jarir).

In Makkah Abu Lahab was the next door neighbour of the Holy Prophet. Their houses were separated by a wall. Besides him, Hakam bin As (Father of Marwan), Uqbah bin Abi Muait, Adi bin Hamra and Ibn al-Asda il-Hudhali also were his neighbours. These people did not allow him to have peace even in his own house. Sometimes when he was performing the Prayer, they would place the goat's stomach on him; sometimes when food was being cooked in the courtyard, they would throw filth at the cooking pot. The Holy Prophet would come out and say: "O Bani Abdi Manaf, what kind of neighborliness is it?"Abu Lahab's wife, Umm Jamil (Abu Sufyan's sister), had made it a practice to cast thorns at his door in the night so that when he or his children came out of the house at dawn, they should run thorns in the foot. (Baihaqi, Ibn Abi Hatim, Ibn Jarir, Ibn Asakir, Ibn Hisham).

Before the proclamation of Prophethood, two of the Holy Prophet's daughters were married to two of Abu Lahab's sons, Utbah and Utaibah. After his call when the Holy Prophet began to invite the people to Islam, Abu Lahab said to both his sons:"I would forbid myself seeing and meeting you until you divorced the daughters of Muhammad (upon whom be Allah's peace and blessings)."So, both of them divorced their, wives. Utaibah in particular became so nasty in his spitefulness that one day he came before the Holy Prophet and said: "I repudiate _An-najmi idha hawa and Alladhi dana fatadalla_" and then he spat at him, but his spital did not fall on him. The Holy Prophet prayed: "O God, subject him to the power of a dog from among Your dogs."Afterwards, Utaibah accompanied his father in his journey to Syria. During the journey the caravan halted at a place which, according to local people, was visited by wild beasts at night. Abu Lahab told his companions, the Quraish: "Make full arrangements for the protection of my son, for I fear the curse invoked by Muhammad (upon whom be Allah's peace) on him." Accordingly, the people made their camels sit all around Utaibah and went to sleep. At night a tiger came which crossed the circle of the camels and devoured Utaibah tearing him to pieces. (Ibn Abdul Barr: _Al-Istiab_; Ibn Hajar: Al- Isabah; Abu Nuaim al-Isfahani: _Dalail an-Nubuwwat_; As-Suhaili: _Raud al-Unuf_. Here there is a difference of opinion. Some reporters say that the divorce took place after the Holy Prophet's proclamation of Prophethood and some say that it took place after the revelation of _Tabbat yada Abi Lahab_. There is also a difference of opinion about whether Abu Lahab's this son was Utbah or Utaibah. But this much is confirmed that after the conquest of Makkah, Utbah embraced Islam and took the oath of allegiance at the Holy Prophet's hand. Therefore, the correct view is that it was Utaibah).

Abu Lahab's wickedness can be judged from the fact that when after the death of the Holy Prophet's son Hadrat Qasim, his second son, Hadrat Abdullah, also died, this man instead of condoning with his nephew in his bereavement, hastened to the Quraish chiefs joyfully to give them the news that Muhammad (upon whom be Allah's peace and blessings) had become childless that night. This we have already related in the commentary of Surah Al-Kauthar.

Wherever the Holy Prophet went to preach his message of Islam, this man followed him and forbade the people to listen to him. Rabiah bin Abbad ad- Dill has related:"I was a young boy when I accompanied my father to the face of Dhul-Majaz. There I saw the Holy Messenger (may peace be upon him) who was exhorting the people, saying: 'O people, say: there is no deity but Allah, you will attain success.'Following behind him I saw a man, who was telling the people; `This fellow is a liar: he has gone astray from his ancestral faith.' I asked; who is he?The people replied: He is his uncle, Abu Lahab." (Musnad Ahmad, Baihaqi). Another tradition from Hadrat Rabiah is to the effect; "I saw that the Holy Prophet went to the halting place of each tribe and said: `O children of so and so, I have been appointed Allah's Messenger to you. I exhort you to worship only Allah and to associate none with Him. So, affirm faith in me and join me so that I may fulfill the mission for which I have been sent.'Following close behind him there was a man who was saying: `O children of so and so, he is leading you astray from Lat and Uzza and inviting you to the religion of error and innovation which he has brought. Do not at all listen to what he says and do not follow him.' I asked my father: who is he?He replied: he is his uncle, Abu Lahab." (Musnad Ahmad, Tabarani). Tariq bin Abdullah al-Muharibi's tradition is similar. He says: "I saw in the fare of Dhul-Majaz that the Holy Messenger (upon whom be peace) was exhorting the people, saying: `O people, say _La ilaha ill-Allah_, you will attain success', and behind him there was a man who was casting stones at him, until his heels bled, and he was telling the people: 'Do not listen to him, he is a liar.' I asked the people who he was. They said he was his uncle, Abu Lahab." (Tirmidhi).

In the 7th year of Prophethood, when all the clans of Quraish boycotted the Bani Hashim and the Bani al- Muttalib socially and economically, and both these clans remaining steadfast to the Holy Prophet's support, were besieged in Shib Abi Talib, Abu Lahab was the only person, who sided with the disbelieving Quraish against his own clan. This boycott continued for three years, so much so that the Bani Hashim and the Bani al- Muttalib began to starve. This, however, did not move Abu Lahab. When a trade caravan came to Makkah and a besieged person from Shib Abi Talib approached it to buy some article of food, Abu Lahab would shout out to the merchants to demand a forbidding price, telling them that he would make up for any loss that they incurred. Thus, they would demand exorbitant rates and the poor customer had to return empty handed to his starving children. Then Abu Lahab would purchase the same articles from them at the market rates. (Ibn Sa'd, Ibn Hisham).

On account of these very misdeeds this man was condemned in this Surah by name, and there was a special need for it. When the Holy Prophet's own uncle followed and opposed him before the Arabs who came for hajj from outside Makkah, or gathered together in the fares held at different places, they regarded it as against the established traditions of Arabia that an uncle should run down his nephew without a reason, should pelt stones at him and bring false accusations against him publicly. They were, therefore, influenced by what Abu Lahab said and were involved in doubt about the Holy Prophet (upon whom be peace). But when this, Surah was revealed, and Abu Lahab, filled with rage, started uttering nonsense, the people realized that what he said in opposition to the Holy Prophet was not at all reliable, for he said all that in his mad hostility to his nephew.

Besides, when his uncle was condemned by name, the people's expectation that the Holy Messenger (upon whom be peace) could treat some relative leniently in the matter of religion was frustrated for ever. When the Holy Messenger's own uncle was taken to task publicly the people understood that there was no room for preference or partiality in their faith. A non-relative could become a near and dear one if he believed, and a near relation a non-relative if he disbelieved. Thus, there is no place for the ties of blood in religion.

[Next] [Top] [Previous]


----------



## Dajjal (May 18, 2017)

My last post was Maududies  introduction to surah 111 in which Muhammad condemns his own aunt and uncle for denying him. Here is the surah.: I can just see God dictating that  malicious crap to the angel Gabriel.




PALM FIBRE, THE FLAME,  CHAPTER NO.  111

111.001  Perish the hands of the Father of Flame! Perish he!

111.002  No profit to him from all his wealth, and all his gains!

111.003  Burnt soon will he be in a Fire of Blazing Flame!

111.004  His wife shall carry the (crackling) wood - As fuel!-

111.005  A twisted rope of palm-leaf fibre round her (own) neck!


----------



## Ancient lion (May 19, 2017)

The eloquence and majesty of the early chapters of the Qur’an moved many to tears, and the beautiful Qur’anic Arabic converted millions of Arabs in the Middle-East. Not only did the Qur’an affect the lives of these Arabs, but it also transformed their culture. Even today, no serious study of the Arabic language is possible without reference to this book.

The reaction of some pagans was that they accused Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, of being a soothsayer and a madman. In order to silence them, Allah issued a challenge. At first he asked them to produce a book like the Qur’an. When it could not be done, Allah asked them to produce ten chapters like it. When this too could not be done Allah finally stated:

[And if you are in doubt as to what We have revealed to Our slave, then produce a Surah like it*.*] (Al-Baqarah: 23)​
The famous Arabist from University of Oxford, *Hamilton Gibb* was open upon about the style of the Qur'an. In his words:

  .._.the Meccans still demanded of him a miracle, and with remarkable boldness and self confidence Mohammad appealed as a supreme confirmation of his mission to the Koran itself. Like all Arabs they were the connoisseurs of language and rhetoric. Well, then if the Koran were his own composition other men could rival it. Let them produce ten verses like it. If they could not (and it is obvious that they could not), then let them accept the Koran as an outstanding evident miracle._​


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2017)

the overwhelming majority of that which are called "arabs" now---
back then,  were entirely illiterate.    In fact,   the majority of
muslims today-------are illiterate in Arabic. ----not only unable to
read and write in Arabic------but not even conversant


----------



## Mudda (May 19, 2017)

Let's face it, no one in Islam looks very happy.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Let's face it, no one in Islam looks very happy.



Lots of misery-----I cried when I read the Koran------I went thru the whole book expecting THE BAD GUYS TO FACE HEAVENLY censure.    -----instead ---the bastard thieves,
murderers and rapists    WON!!!!!!!


----------



## Dajjal (May 20, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> The eloquence and majesty of the early chapters of the Qur’an moved many to tears, and the beautiful Qur’anic Arabic converted millions of Arabs in the Middle-East. Not only did the Qur’an affect the lives of these Arabs, but it also transformed their culture. Even today, no serious study of the Arabic language is possible without reference to this book.
> 
> The reaction of some pagans was that they accused Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, of being a soothsayer and a madman. In order to silence them, Allah issued a challenge. At first he asked them to produce a book like the Qur’an. When it could not be done, Allah asked them to produce ten chapters like it. When this too could not be done Allah finally stated:
> 
> ...



Ancient Lion, Since you are repeating yourself let me do the same. I have posted my version of surah 118 before but here it is again to show how easy it is to mimic the Quran. Obviously my effort is satirical but I could just as easily write a serious surah that would not be much different from the Quran. Because the Quran is simplistic trash.


2.23 And if ye are in doubt as to what We have revealed from time to time to Our
 servant, then produce a Sura like thereunto; and call your witnesses or helpers (If
 there are any) besides God, if your (doubts) are true.

 2.24 But if ye cannot- and of a surety ye cannot- then fear the Fire whose fuel is
 men and stones,- which is prepared for those who reject Faith.


The quran says above that no one can produce a sura like it. Here is my sura.


Sura 118 Al Baba.

118.1 Praised be to Allah the almighty and most merciful, the lord of the worlds.
118.2 Obey Allah and his messenger, Muhammad, and if you should give all you own, and die in battle for Allah you will be well rewarded.
118.3 You will recline on couches drinking from silver goblets, and be waited on by wide eyed virgins, who have been specially made for you in heaven. (well they may have been fixed by surgery)
118.3 So you will no longer have to hobble Thamud the she camel for your satisfaction as you did on earth.
118.4 Did we not tell you of Ali Baba and the forty thieves, and did we not remind you of Noah, and how we asked him to gather two of every creature, we even saved the pig, but I am damned if we can remember why we mentioned them. Unless it was to poison unbelievers, yes I think that was it.
118.4 And did we not give you the sand to play in, as far as the eye can see, nothing but sand,sand, sand. Allah love sand, no, he really likes making sand. And did we not surround it by the seas which are too salty to drink. Allah is most merciful and wise.
118.5 Did we not tell you to fight the unbelievers wherever you find them, so that you could steal their lands and get out of all that sand. So great and merciful is Allah to the followers of the messenger. Obey the messenger and fight the unbelievers and take their wives and steal their possessions, you can have the wives, but the loot belongs to Allah, (and his messenger Muhammed so hand it over or else) But do not kill unbelievers if they become believers, just sign them up as conscripts, and put them in the front line of the next battle to liberate the lands of more unbelievers. Only kill them if they become believers, then change their minds when they start thinking for themselves ,and asking awkward questions. Then strike their necks.
118.6 Allah will curse the unbelievers to be roasted over a slow burning flame for all eternity, and have their eyes plucked out with hooks. But Allah will give them new eyes, so that they can be plucked out again, because Allah is most wise and great, and he likes to watch. He likes little boys that pick the wings off flies as that amuses him. He is the seer-er of all you do, and even peeps on you when you are in the bathroom.
118.7 Allah be praised and praised, then praised some more.
No really, you had better get down on your heads and grovel, you wretched worms, or you are really going to get it in the head. You either kiss my arse or have your flesh peeled off, and red hot irons shoved where the sun does not shine.
118.8 Whoops, That may have been a verse influenced by Satan, so do not worry to much about that one, I may abrogate it later. Anyway, don't mess with the messenger (Muhammad) if you know whats good for you.


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > The eloquence and majesty of the early chapters of the Qur’an moved many to tears, and the beautiful Qur’anic Arabic converted millions of Arabs in the Middle-East. Not only did the Qur’an affect the lives of these Arabs, but it also transformed their culture. Even today, no serious study of the Arabic language is possible without reference to this book.
> ...




the old cat never answers----he just presents moronic mosque
propaganda


----------



## irosie91 (May 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > The eloquence and majesty of the early chapters of the Qur’an moved many to tears, and the beautiful Qur’anic Arabic converted millions of Arabs in the Middle-East. Not only did the Qur’an affect the lives of these Arabs, but it also transformed their culture. Even today, no serious study of the Arabic language is possible without reference to this book.
> ...



muslims I have known-----who themselves did not know Arabic  (being people from southeast
asia  or Iran.)    have told me that the Koran is SOOOO wonderful*----- IN ARABIC.*   They repeat
the nonsense that   old cat has posted.    It is something they learn to say in mosques.    Most
muslims never read the Koran------in fact----cannot


----------



## Ancient lion (May 23, 2017)

*Quran and the eternal challenge !*

The smallest chapter in the Qur’an is only 3 verses long (Chapter 108). The pagans at the time of the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, could not even produce something as small as this, and since then no one else has completed this impossible task. All of this is in light of the fact that the Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, could not read or write, thus refuting those who say that the Qur’an was his own handiwork.


The Qur’an is the Final book of revelation. After it there will be no more. However, many have tried to deny this by producing their own new versions of the Qur’an. Among them have been the two false prophets, Musailama and Ghulam Ahmad. Many Chapters in the Qur’an are named after animals, such as the Ant, Spider etc. 
Musailama tried to copy this, and went about creating a chapter in his book called the Weasel! In Arabic it is called Al-Wabl and it hardly causes people to be struck in awe! 
On the other hand, Ghulam Ahmad, the ‘British stooge’, claimed to receive revelation in cockney English!! Such foolishness could never compare to the beauty of the Qur’an with its clear and beautiful Arabic language.


----------



## Mudda (May 23, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran and the eternal challenge !*
> 
> The smallest chapter in the Qur’an is only 3 verses long (Chapter 108). The pagans at the time of the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, could not even produce something as small as this, and since then no one else has completed this impossible task. All of this is in light of the fact that the Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, could not read or write, thus refuting those who say that the Qur’an was his own handiwork.
> 
> ...


Ancient Liar, your eternal quest is what to do with the rocks once you've wiped your ass with them.


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> All of this is in light of the fact that the Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, could not read or write, thus refuting those who say that the Qur’an was his own handiwork


 Of course it was not his own work. It is all plagiarism from the bible and Arab mythology. He had the bible read to him and copied it. See Hadith Bukhari vol 8 book 82 no 809 where Muhammad sends for the Torah and has it read to him.

If you want proof the Quran is a half remembered, rambling rehash of the bible see surah 12.
It is the story of Joseph, except that the Qurans account of Joseph is a quarter of the length of the original story as it appears in Genesis in the bible, and the Qurans version leaves out most of the details that make the story comprehensible. If you do not first read the story in the bible you cannot possibly understand the story of Joseph in the Quran, as it has no narrative or details of Josephs family.


----------



## Ancient lion (May 25, 2017)

*Quran and science*

The Quran, which was revealed fourteen centuries ago, mentioned facts only recently discovered or proven by scientists.  This proves without doubt that the Quran must be the literal word of God, revealed by Him to the Prophet Muhammad, and that the Quran was not authored by Muhammad or by any other human being.  This also proves that Muhammad is truly a prophet sent by God.  It is beyond reason that anyone fourteen hundred years ago would have known these facts discovered or proven only recently with advanced equipment and sophisticated scientific methods.

In fact, the very common origin of this universe is stated clearly by Allah, the Most High:

[Do not the disbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together, then We parted them. And We made from water every living thing. Will they then not believe?] (Al-Anbiya’: 30)​
This parting of the heavens and the earth is more commonly known to scientists as the ‘big bang’. It is also a fact that life originated from water and that every living cell is composed of 85% water. Without water life is impossible.






*Figure:*  The mountains, like pegs, have deep roots embedded in the ground. (_Anatomy of the Earth_, Cailleux, p. 220.)

The mountains of the earth, like icebergs, have roots going deep into the ground. This ensures that they will not topple with their extreme heights – this is known as ‘isostasy’. In this way the mountains are like the stakes which are used to anchor a tent. But this fact is already known to us when Allah says:

[Have We not made the earth an expanse and the mountains stakes?] (An-Naba`: 6-7)
[Allah has cast into the ground mountains standing firm so that it does not shake with you*.*] (Luqman: 10)​


----------



## Mudda (May 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran and science*
> 
> The Quran, which was revealed fourteen centuries ago, mentioned facts only recently discovered or proven by scientists.  This proves without doubt that the Quran must be the literal word of God, revealed by Him to the Prophet Muhammad, and that the Quran was not authored by Muhammad or by any other human being.  This also proves that Muhammad is truly a prophet sent by God.  It is beyond reason that anyone fourteen hundred years ago would have known these facts discovered or proven only recently with advanced equipment and sophisticated scientific methods.
> 
> ...


Stop being such a dumbass, there's no science in Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

BS ------there is more of  "science"   in the Bhagavad Gita than in the Koran.    Second rate and money
hungry professors are PAID to write idiotic articles supporting the nutty idea of  "science in the Koran"----
my all time fave is an idiot named Keith Moore who was so desperate that he ascribed ORIGINAL DESCRIPTIONS in the Koran in reference to the development of the human embryo----PURE BS----
the Koran does not describe anything more than that known to the average midwife of the time.  
Embryology is one of my FORTE's


----------



## Dajjal (May 26, 2017)

The reference to everything being made from water is stolen from Genesis in the bible.

The heaven and earth were never joined together, the big bang created hydrogen which later formed stars.
The heavy atoms needed to make planets were created in those stars and spewed out into space when those stars died. Only then could planets form around other stars and this process took billions of years.

As for the earth being an expanse it is obvious Muhammad thought the earth was flat and the sun orbited the earth.


----------



## irosie91 (May 26, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> The reference to everything being made from water is stolen from Genesis in the bible.
> 
> The heaven and earth were never joined together, the big bang created hydrogen which later formed stars.
> The heavy atoms needed to make planets were created in those stars and spewed out into space when those stars died. Only then could planets form around other stars and this process took billions of years.
> ...



considering the time period in which the Koran was written  -----something like  circa  800  CE-----
it was very primitive in reference to known science at that time


----------



## Sunni Man (May 26, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient Lion, Since you are repeating yourself let me do the same. I have posted my version of *surah 118* before but here it is again to show how easy it is to mimic the Quran.


There is no surah 118 you nitwit.  ....


----------



## Dajjal (May 26, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient Lion, Since you are repeating yourself let me do the same. I have posted my version of *surah 118* before but here it is again to show how easy it is to mimic the Quran.
> ...



There is now.


----------



## MaryL (May 26, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


Well, good for you. I disagree with you, Islam is...  what it is. Your religion would condone harming me for my beliefs.  Not liking that. We would have bliss if Islam would learn to tolerate non Muslims, not attack or tax or hurt US non muslims. Can we do that? Is that workable? Right now, suicide bombers and terrorist cells aren't exactly the cutting edge of tolerance, and that's a Muslim thing.   Not Jews or Christians, *MUSLIMS*.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jun 7, 2017)

*Amazing Architectures: Miracle of The Quran*


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 7, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Amazing Architectures: Miracle of The Quran*



Why did I waste my time listening to that wailing crap. Quran surah 16.68 and 16.69 says absolutely nothing about hexagons.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Amazing Architectures: Miracle of The Quran*
> ...



you should have listened.      It says that the center of the STAR OF DAVID ---is a
hexagon-----proving that jews taught bees how to build hives.   -----afterall------
king Solomon spoke to ants and grasshoppers------it is logical to assume he
spoke to bees


----------



## Ancient lion (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muslims and the radius of the earth !*

Muslims did not only prove that the earth is round, they also calculated its radius.
What Biruni figured out with unprecedented accuracy and precision in the 10th century was not known to the west until 16th century.

BBC documentary:

The need to calculate the size of earth was first felt when the Abbasid Caliphate spread far and wide from Spain till Indus river in modern day Pakistan. Muslims are required to pray facing the direction of the Kaaba and being far from Kaaba does not spares one from this obligation. So no matter how far Muslims were from the Kaaba they needed to determine its exact direction to pray. To do this accurately they needed to know the curvature of the earth and knowing this demanded that they know the size of the earth. By the way the Caliph was also curious to know the size of his empire!


https://albasairislamicmedia.wordpre...-on-the-earth/
http://www.muslimheritage.com/articl...surement-earth


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 14, 2017)

the math came from India-----in fact Indians  STILL excel in math and physics and did so
long before the advent of islam.    Astronomy came from the Persians ----when they were
still Persians  (Parsis) and before they got dumbed down by islam


----------



## Ancient lion (Jun 15, 2017)

*Three Tips to Finding Spiritual Happiness*

Yasmin suggests three main components for finding happiness:

1- The Remembrance of God: this is the oxygen of the hearts.
2- Gratitude and Thankfulness for what we have.
3- Whatever you focus on grows.


(5 minutes)

So focus on the light rather than the darkness.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jun 16, 2017)

*Muhammad – The Humble Leader*

The Prophet ate with his people, he shared the same bread and drank from the same flask, and when his people went hungry, he starved too.

He lived with his Companions as one of them and their problems were his own: He laughed with them when they were happy, and he cried with them when they were sad.

On the battlefield, he was always with his soldiers, and at home he helped his wives with their chores.

He could have had luxury yet he slept on a crude straw mat and prayed on the bare earth.

The Prophet was once traveling with a group of people and it was time to rest and cook food. As work was divided and everybody was assigned a task, the Prophet insisted he would contribute too and began to collect firewood.

His Companions argued that there was no need for the Prophet to work; after all, he was the Prophet of God, how could they let him collect firewood! ...

Muhammad - The Humble Leader | About Islam


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 16, 2017)

always with the gang------robbing caravans,  kidnapping people to sell into slavery and to
  enslave and rape------murdering and pillaging -----------always  WITH THE GANG


----------



## Ancient lion (Jun 17, 2017)

* A Summarized Proof for Islam (1) *

*Introduction*

All praise is due to Allah Lord of the worlds, and peace be upon our noble messenger Muhammed ﷺ. What follows is a summarized proof for Islam, simplified for average readers.

The key to Islam is the testimony of faith, which is to bear witness that there is only One God and that Muhammed ﷺ is His messenger. Accordingly, the foundational claims of Islam are three: that God exists, that God is One, that Muhammed ﷺ is a prophet of God.


*Section 1 - The World is Emergent*

The existence of God is established by realizing that the bodies that make up the observable world around us, are all emergent. This necessitates the existence of a being that brought them into existence.

*“Emergent”* meaning: their existence is preceded by their non-existence. In other words, they began to exist. That which is emergent will be called an “event”.

*“Body”* meaning: that with dimensions (a height, width or depth) stretched out in space. Like stars, planets, mountains, oceans, plants, animals, humans...etc.

All bodies are emergent because the alternative is absurd. The alternative being the existence of a body that is beginningless.

It is impossible for a beginningless body to exist, because a body is inseparable from either the state of motion, or the state of rest. Meaning: it is impossible for a body to be neither at rest nor moving. So if a beginningless body existed, it would either have been:

moving for eternity past
at rest for eternity past
alternating between motion and rest for eternity past

All three of the above is impossible, and that which entails impossibility is impossible. So it is impossible for a beginningless body to exist. Proof for the impossibility of each category follows below.

 *(1) a body that was moving for eternity past*

This is impossible because the state of motion exists contingently for a body. Meaning: a body that is moving, could have been not-moving. Since the state of motion exists contingently, this means it was brought into existence by some specifier that selected motion over the possible alternative. And since the state of motion was brought into existence, it could not have been beginningless. Therefore a body moving for eternity past is impossible.

It is also impossible for a body to have been moving for eternity past, because motion is the body changing its location over time. Every transition from one location to another is an event in time, and it is impossible for an infinite number of events to have been completed in the past. And since the number of events in the past is finite, it is the case that the state of motion is emergent.  

The statement: “_it is impossible for an infinite number of events to have been completed in the past_” is true because “_infinite_” is equivalent to endlessness, while “_completed_” is equivalent to coming to an end. Therefore, an infinite sequence of events cannot be completed, since that is contradictory. It is like saying an endlessness came to an end. For this same reason, it is impossible for someone to finish counting all the negative numbers and finally reach zero. There’s an infinite number of negative numbers, you cannot “finish” counting them all.

 *(2) a body that was at rest for eternity past*

This is impossible for the same two reasons the first category was impossible.

The state of rest exists contingently. A body that is at rest, could have been not-resting. Accordingly, the state of rest could not have been beginningless.

It is also impossible for a body to be at rest for eternity past, because rest is the body maintaining its same location over time. Every moment the body remains at rest in, is an event in time. And it is impossible for an infinite number of events to have been completed in the past.

 *(3) a body that was alternating between motion and rest for eternity past*

This is impossible because each alternation from one state to another is an event in time, and it is impossible for an infinite number of events to have been completed in the past.

 *Therefore, All Bodies are Emergent*

Given the impossibility of the three categories, it is the case that all bodies are emergent. This means all those bodies that make up the world around us - the sun, the moon, the trees..etc. - began to exist. From there, we can deduce the existence of God.
A Summarized Proof for Islam


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2017)

Zeus did it-----or,     THOR


----------



## MaryL (Jun 17, 2017)

Submission. A real god doesn't  need believers or submission. It's the people that created it that DO. Not going to find that little ditty in the Qua-ran.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 17, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


Mohammad may have been just a deluded fool, with a mental illness. Or God actually did talk to him  unlike other schizophrenics that talked to god. Who can tell?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...



allah DEPENDS on muhummad------without muhummad ----"allah"    does not exist-----muhummad
 is MORE than allah's  PARTNER----it is a SYMBIOTIC relationship.  Muslims are MORE stuck on muhummad  than they are stuck on  "allah".        ----it is a kind of  FOLIE A DEUX


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 18, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...



My view of Muhammad is he was a cunning liar who created his religion to make silly Arabs fight his battles for him. He may have been mentally disturbed, but generally he was sane enough to calculatedly create a convincing religion.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 18, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> * A Summarized Proof for Islam (1) *
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> ...



What a lot of word salad. Even if it proved God exists (which it does not) that would not validate Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



not psychotic-----more likely a sociopath


----------



## MaryL (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Sociopaths need some validation, ISLAM provides it. Everyone has this Islamophobia , backlash stuff going on. I think good people can take care of themselves, it's the bad ones we worry about. Bad liberals, bad conservatives, bad Christians, BAD MUSLIMS. Who defines that, that's the next question. Big hint: Killing unarmed innocent people that simply disagree with your religion/ideology.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2017)

Prophet Muhammad is the best example for all mankind to follow and emulate.  ....


----------



## MaryL (Jun 18, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Prophet Muhammad is the best example for all mankind to follow and emulate.  ....


You want to emulate an imaginary character out of fiction? I always wanted to be like wonder woman, all tits and elbows and slamming down the baddies. Stopping  nine eleven by smacking down the Muslim assh*les. But then there's reality.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2017)

Prophet Muhammad taught the people the best way to live and worship God.   .....


----------



## MaryL (Jun 18, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Prophet Muhammad taught the people the best way to live and worship God.   .....


OK, let's go with that. How do you measure that, by what methodology do you compare say, Zoroastrianism, Taoism, all the other religions of the world and DARE say ISLAM is the best...isn't that a tad ARROGANT?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2017)

Islam lays out the best way for all of humanity to live and conduct their life.    ....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Prophet Muhammad is the best example for all mankind to follow and emulate.  ....



thief,  rapist, murderer-----founder of an ideology  responsible for genocides
in the hundreds of millions and counting


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 18, 2017)

Islam and Prophet Muhammad are the greatest blessing to all of humanity.   ....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam and Prophet Muhammad are the greatest blessing to all of humanity.   ....



yeah------we've noticed


----------



## Ancient lion (Jun 21, 2017)

*A Summarized Proof for Islam

Section 2 - The Existence of God *

*“God”* meaning: the beginningless creator.

The emergence of all bodies necessitates the existence of a being that brought those bodies into existence. Let’s call this being “the creator”, since this being brings things into existence (and this is what “create” means). 

The creator that brought those bodies into existence is either without beginning, or is emergent.

If the creator is without beginning, then the existence of God is established. Since a beginningless creator is what we intend when we say “God”. 

If the creator is emergent, then this creator would itself be contingent upon a second creator to have brought it into existence. This could not have regressed to the past infinitely, as that necessitates the completion of an infinite number of past events (which is impossible, as detailed above). It is therefore the case that a beginningless creator necessarily exist.

Therefore, God necessarily exists.

It is also necessary that the Creator of the emergent world be attributed with the ability to bring the emergent world into existence. Otherwise, there would be no sense in Him being the “Creator”. This ability to bring things into existence is what we call “Power”.

God also, cannot be a mechanical cause for the existence of the world (such that the effect only exists because the cause exists), since God is beginningless while the world is emergent (a beginningless mechanical cause, would instead yield a beginningless effect). It is therefore necessary that the Creator of the emergent world be attributed with a quality that allows Him to select existence for this specific world (with all its specific properties) over the possible alternatives. This attribute is what is called “Will”.

God is also necessarily attributed with Knowledge. In order for a being to volitionally select one choice over others, this being must possess knowledge of those choices. As such, it is impossible for a being attributed with Will to not also be attributed with Knowledge. And since the Creator is necessarily attributed with Will, He is therefore necessarily attributed with Knowledge.


----------



## Mudda (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam and Prophet Muhammad are the greatest blessing to all of humanity.   ....


Especially to all the little girls him and his posse gang raped.


----------



## Mudda (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam and Prophet Muhammad are the greatest blessing to all of humanity.   ....


But seriously Sun, are you for or against all the violence perpetrated by Muslims these days (ISIS, London attacks, Paris, Nice, Charlie...)?


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 21, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *A Summarized Proof for Islam
> 
> Section 2 - The Existence of God *
> 
> ...



I do not believe any of that rhetoric proves God exists. But even it did it has nothing to do with Islam. Which
is all based on the lies of the false prophet Muhammad.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *A Summarized Proof for Islam
> ...



I will help you understand,   Daj. ------the piece is presented   <"god" help us......:.>    as an example
of fine "logic".      Fridays,         muslims are subjected to lessons in world history in the form of the
Khutbah Jumaat   (Friday lecture)   in which they learn that muhummad and his pals INVENTED
just about all good things known to mankind.-----including the Islamic  innovations----women's
rights,  freeing of slaves, sliced bread, etc etc      Above  is an example


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 21, 2017)

Islam was presented to the world thru the Prophet Muhammad.

It is the salvation of mankind, and a guide to living a fulfilled life.  ....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam was presented to the world thru the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> It is the salvation of mankind, and a guide to living a fulfilled life.  ....



salvation and fulfillment  attained thru tying a bomb to one's ass in order to blow  the
brains  out  of   children


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam was presented to the world thru the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> It is the salvation of mankind, and a guide to living a fulfilled life.  ....



That's your opinion. Mine is that Muhammad was a calculating liar who invented his own religion to scare silly Arabs into fighting his battles for him.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 21, 2017)

Prophet Muhammad has proven to be the most influential person in the history of the world.  ....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Islam was presented to the world thru the Prophet Muhammad.
> ...



he did not actually have  "battles"      He engaged in Pillage,   which was a life-style
for Bedouin arabs at that time.  Arabia was part of the silk trail-----Bedouin made a
living raiding caravans


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Prophet Muhammad has proven to be the most influential person in the history of the world.  ....




Genghis  Khan is proven to have millions of  direct descendant and be responsible for the murder
of hundreds of millions and the spread of the pestilence----ISLAM


----------



## Mudda (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Islam was presented to the world thru the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> It is the salvation of mankind, and a guide to living a fulfilled life.  ....


Too bad only sand monkeys agree with you, and civilized people don't.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jul 7, 2017)

*Endurance and Perseverance*

The Prophet (peace be upon him) worked hard to instil complete trust in God in his followers. He believed that as God's servants, Muslims must place all their trust in God, regardless of what may happen to them. Khabbab ibn al-Aratt was a Muslim whose lowly status in Makkah placed him in a most vulnerable position. He suffered immense torture. He reports:


We complained to God's Messenger as he was reclining on a sheet close to the Kabah. We said: "Will you not pray to God to help us? Will you not pray for us?" He said: *"In days before your time, a believer might be taken away and a hole in the ground would be dug and he would be placed in it. A saw would be placed over his head and then he would be cut in half. Or else, he would be tortured with combs of iron tearing his flesh and baring his bones. None of this would make him turn away from his faith. By God, He will bring this matter of ours to full victory so that a single traveller would go from Sanaa to Hadramout, fearing no one other than God, and that a wolf may kill his sheep. You only precipitate matters.*" (Related by al-Bukhari, Ahmad, Abu Dawud, al-Nasai and others.)​
We know from the wealth of accounts that speak about the Prophet and his character that he felt for everyone of his Companions. Whenever they encountered a difficulty, he shared their feelings. When they suffered persecution, his pain was not less than theirs. This hadith, however, tells us that a few of those who suffered most at the hands of the Quraysh, who resorted to all methods of torture, complained to the Prophet about what they had to endure and requested him to pray for them. He met their request very calmly and told them that there was nothing unusual about what they had to endure. *The forces of evil will always try to suppress the voice of the truth. *He wanted them to place their trust in God and be reassured that Islam would triumph.

We err, however, if we think that by placing our trust in God we will be spared all adversity, physical or otherwise. The Prophet suggested that Khabbab and those who were complaining should endure the torture and persecution while placing their trust in God. He confirmed that *although the ultimate result would be the triumph of the truth of the Divine faith, endurance of hardship and perseverance in adversity were always necessary. *

The requirements of submission to, and reliance on God, do not mean that a Muslim leaves everything up to God to take care of. On the contrary, *reliance on God requires that a Muslim should take every measure possible in order to face any situation.* When this has been done, the servant of God then trusts God to bring about the best outcome. This was clear in the Prophet's behaviour throughout his life, and this is an example that we must follow.

*Compiled From: "Muhammad: His Character and Conduct" - Adil Salahi*


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2017)

LOL ----above is a pile of sophistry and imagination which the jihadists HOPE will justify
their own   "actions"  over the past 1400 years.      That story about being SAWED IN HALF
-----is true innovation on their part


----------



## Mudda (Jul 7, 2017)

Muslims don't look happy. Just saying.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Muslims don't look happy. Just saying.



when they get to JANNAH----they are HAPPY


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Prophet Muhammad has proven to be the most influential person in the history of the world.  ....



so true-----a great misfortune for the planet  ------the architect of genocides in the HUNDREDS OF 
MILLIONS ........and counting


----------



## Ancient lion (Jul 16, 2017)

*A Summarized Proof for Islam*
* Section 3 - God is One*

God is necessarily One because the alternative is absurd. The alternative being a multiplicity of creators.

If there was a second creator, then this second creator would either:

be able to disagree with the first creator.
be unable to disagree with the first creator.

Both of the categories listed above are impossible. And that which entails impossibility is impossible. So if we can demonstrate the impossibility of the two categories, we can demonstrate the impossibility of partnership to the Creator.

*(1) The second creator is able to disagree with the first creator*

This is impossible because possibilities are mutually exclusive with their negations. So if the two creators could disagree with one another, this would lead to contradiction.

For example: suppose there were two creators, and suppose the existence of some body. If we believe that those creators could disagree: this means one creator can move the body, while the other creator can keep the body at rest. Obviously however, this body cannot be both at rest and in motion (since rest and motion are mutually exclusive).

*(2) the second creator is unable to disagree with the first creator*

This is impossible because it means this second creator is forced to agree with the other. This entails contingency, which is impossible for a beginningless Creator who is necessarily non-contingent.

For example: suppose there were two creators, and suppose the existence of some body. If we believe that those creators could not disagree: this means that if the first creator moved the body, the second creator cannot keep the body at rest. This second creator is helpless, weaker than the first, and forced to comply with what the first creator decides. It means this second creator’s will and power have been specified by the will and power of the first creator, and this is impossible.

*Therefore, God is One*

The impossibility of both categories was demonstrated above. Therefore, it is impossible for there to exist a partner to the One Creator. All events that emerge into existence, emerge by this One Creator’s Will and Power, and no one else’s.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Prophet Muhammad has proven to be the most influential person in the history of the world.  ....




the  GODFATHER series is being  replayed on TV right now------DON CORLEONE was also
VERY INFLUENTIAL         I am old---I grew up. long ago,  in an area of the US  chock full of Mafia----
very influential-----every month the hospital in which I had a minor little part time clerical
job during my college years got a DELIVERY-------a body dredged up from the local river. 
BIG INFLUENCE-------THE GODFATHER.      There are "influences"  and there are "influences"


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *A Summarized Proof for Islam*
> * Section 3 - God is One*
> 
> God is necessarily One because the alternative is absurd. The alternative being a multiplicity of creators.
> ...




silly arguement


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *A Summarized Proof for Islam
> 
> Section 2 - The Existence of God *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudda (Jul 16, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *A Summarized Proof for Islam*
> * Section 3 - God is One*
> 
> God is necessarily One because the alternative is absurd. The alternative being a multiplicity of creators.
> ...


So who created your god? Mohammed, the pedophile?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *A Summarized Proof for Islam*
> ...



you bring up an EXCELLENT POINT-------the "creator"   'created'   a thief,  enslaver, 
rapist, pillager, and murderer to be his  BEST FRIEND.     There are pleasant, pretty
interpretations of the relationship between  Moses-----and the other  "creator"----the
other one.     At no time did the  "other one"  ever tell moses------"gee you are terrific--
you can take with your 'right hand'---endless chicks on the battlefields----AND THEN---
go home and "take care"  of all your dozens of other myriad of  'possessions'-----


----------



## Ancient lion (Aug 14, 2017)

*Muhammad, the Thankful Prophet*

We consider it socially awkward if not outright demeaning to talk nicely to, much less thank, peons, valets, domestic servants, waiters, and all those who serve us. We consider it enough that we pay them measly wages for their work.

Nay, our Prophet even went so far as to pray for the forgiveness of a female sweeper of his masjid. He did this many days after her death, when she was no longer around to see him appreciate her in this manner:

“_A black woman who used to sweep the masjid died. _
_The Prophet inquired about her. The people told him that she had died._
_ He said, "Why did you not inform me?" He then said: "Lead me to her grave." They led him to it and he prayed over her_.” (Muslim)​
When this cleaning lady died, the Prophet noticed her absence even though she hailed from a lower social rank, undoubtedly because of the high rank of the good deed that she performed habitually, namely, cleaning his masjid.

His offering her funeral prayer posthumously after a few weeks is a great act of thankfulness anyone can do for someone who has worked for them!
Prophet Muhammad: The Thankful


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2017)

not at all impressed.      Notice ------"black maid has lower social rank"         So true of Islamic lands ---
not only arab land-------true of any muslims I have encountered who were educated in muslim
majority lands.     Even Pakistani muslims have issues with the  "shade of the skin"------even
Yemeni muslims deride the descendants of Ethiopians,     Muslim society is just as  CASTE 
conscious as is  (or, ideally  WAS)   hindu society.      Comically-----"arab"  ethnicity----somehow beats
sub-Saharan   (abed)  ethnicity except in Iran where   ARYAN ethnicity beats out the ethnic arabs
over there.     And everyone is "emulating"     al nabi


----------



## Ancient lion (Aug 16, 2017)

*Help the Weak *

The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) once told a companion:
"Help the weak or do some good for a person who cannot work for himself." 
His companion replied: "(But what) if I cannot do that?"
The Prophet said: "(Then at least) refrain from harming others, for this will be regarded as a charitable deed (on your part)." _Bukhari _​
The Prophet also said: 
"A person who looks after a widow or the poor is like. . .someone who prays all night and fasts all day."​


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2017)

the filth of shariah is based on that which the Islamic scholars interpret as the
beliefs and teachings of  muhummad.    The scholars are accepted by the "UMMAH"
as the correct interpreters of the teachings of muhummad.-----the teachings of muhummad
have resulted in the genocide of 100s of millions of real people far superior in morals and ethics and practices as compared to the followers of muhummad------the rapist dog of mecca.   The
situation MOVES on based on these "ethical"  teachings.


----------



## Ancient lion (Aug 18, 2017)

*When did Prophet Muhammad ﷺ cry? *

Our beloved would cry out of mercy for the dead, out of fear and compassion for his ummah, out of deep fear of Allah, upon listening to the Qur’an. And it was a weeping of longing, love and exaltation, accompanied by fear. 
[Ibn al Qayyim, Zaad al Ma’aad]







Abu Hurairah (May Allah be pleased with him) said:
The Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) said, "No one who weeps out of Fear of Allah will enter Hell until milk recedes to the udder, and the dust endured while striving in the Cause of Allah and the smoke of Hell will never subsist together."
[At-Tirmidhi | Hadith - The Book of Jihad - Riyad as-Salihin - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)]

7 types of people whom Allah will shade on the day of resurrection, when there is no shade but His: 
"...a man remembered Allah while he is alone and his eyes overflowed with tears out of His fear." 
[ Sahih Al-Bukhari, Muslim | https://sunnah.com/muslim/12/117]


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2017)

Wait a minute, the Quran was not compiled in Muhammad's lifetime, So how could someone read to him from it?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Wait a minute, the Quran was not compiled in Muhammad's lifetime, So how could someone read to him from it?



you don't know?-----the koran already existed before Adam  (the guy from eden) was formed from
clay which was before Arabic was a written language.    Try to wrap your kaffir head around
THAT idea.     While you are at it--------the very same  Mr Adam-----built the black cube in
Mecca ------and the Temple complex in Jerusalem.    It is not clear to me when he built the
white house in Washington DC


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 4, 2017)

*Moral Light*

_Al-Baqara Sura 2: Ayah 257_

*"Allah is the Guardian of those who believe: from the depths of darkness He leads them forth into light. And those who reject faith, their guardians are the Evil Ones: from light, they lead them forth into the depths of darkness. They are the inmates of Fire, and they will dwell in it forever."*​
_Wali_, translated here as 'Guardian', means a helper or a companion and a supporter. The word _nur_ or light here refers to the light of reason, faith and practical and moral light, just as the word _zulumat_ (depths of darkness) refers to error in terms of convoluted reasoning and corrupt morality. *As the origin of the light of truth is essentially one - Allah, there is no confusion in it. For the same reason, it is one and not fragmented. *Hence the word _nur_ or light is in the singular. In contrast, the word _zulumat_ (depths of darkness) is in the plural, because its causes are many and diverse and by nature it is chaotic and fragmented.

Guidance or error crucially depends on whether one turns to Allah or chooses to follow others apart from Him. If a person turns to Allah, He helps and supports him, and slowly and gradually frees him from bondage to his lusts and desires and brings him out of the darknesses of polytheism, unbelief and hypocrisy to the path of perfect faith and pure monotheism. If, on the other hand, a person turns away from his Sustainer and wanders off the path, he is taken over by the devil and his associates. They entice him away from the light of reason or evidence from nature and into the abyss of error and perdition. An empty house is haunted by demons, says a famous proverb. In like manner, a heart devoid of true human aspirations turns into a devil's retreat. A heart empty of faith is the abode of the devil. Devils keep such people in a state of constant confusion causing them to wander in diverse dark recesses of error.

*Compiled From:*
"Pondering Over The Qur'an: Surah al-Fatiha and Surah al-Baqarah" - Amin Ahsan Islah


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 4, 2017)

plagiarized from   "THE BROTHERS GRIMM"


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 6, 2017)

*Happiness is Found Here* !

In an article published by The Guardian in 2016, it stated that there were 61 million antidepressants prescribed and dispensed outside hospitals in 2015 and that official figures have shown that the number of antidepressants given to patients in England has doubled in a decade.

When one thinks of New Zealand, what is likely to come to mind are the beautiful, vast, natural landscapes and magnificent mountains. But for years it has been struggling with high rates of depression and suicide. A new report by Unicef contains a shocking statistic – New Zealand has by far the highest youth suicide rate in the developed world.

Full article: Happiness is Found Here - Islam21c


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 9, 2017)

*Ordering the good and forbidding evil*

The prophet (s.a.w) was sent with a mission to enjoin good and forbid evil so his entire life is an example of this. He was sent as a teacher and thus whenever he saw something wrong he instantly changed it.

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said:
“Whoever among you sees an evil action, let him change it with his hand [by taking action];
If he cannot, then with his tongue [by speaking out];
If he cannot then with his heart [by hating it and feeling that it is wrong], and that is the weakest of faith.”​[Ref: Narrated by Muslim, 49 , Sunan Al Nasaee Vol. 6, Book 1, Hadith 5011]

Even when someone made a mistake or erred or committed a sin on purpose or etc, there was a beautiful etiquette observed by the Messenger of Allah (s.a.w) in correcting such mistakes*.*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Ordering the good and forbidding evil*
> 
> The prophet (s.a.w) was sent with a mission to enjoin good and forbid evil so his entire life is an example of this. He was sent as a teacher and thus whenever he saw something wrong he instantly changed it.
> 
> ...



depends on what it considered an evil action or mistake.     Somehow stabbing a nursing
mother to death for writing jingles  seemed to it------to be a nice idea


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 14, 2017)

*Mormon Missionary to Islam*


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 15, 2017)

*Divine Source*

Sometimes the Prophet (peace be upon him) gave people information that he could not have acquired in any way other than Divine revelation. These were normally matters that the people themselves took part in, and every person involved realized that the Prophet could not have had his information from a human source.

For example, Umayr ibn Wahb and Safwan ibn Umayyah sat one night in the semi circle area next to the Kabah in Makkah and spoke sadly of the loss the Quraysh suffered at the hands of the Muslims in the Battle of Badr. They were all alone. They agreed that Umayr, who was a very courageous fighter, would travel to Madinah to attempt to kill Muhammad. Safwan promised to repay Umayr's debts and look after his family as his own if Umayr came to any harm. Thus, Umayr went to Madinah, and the Prophet instructed his Companions to admit him. The Prophet asked him why he came to Madinah, to which he responded that he only wanted to secure the release of his son who was taken as prisoner in the Battle of Badr. The Prophet pressed him to tell him the truth, but he insisted that that was his purpose. The Prophet then recounted to him his conversation with Safwan, word for word, including the promises each of them gave the other. We should remember here that this was fourteen centuries ago, a time when there were none of the rapid means of communications we have today. The only way news travelled was by word of mouth or by human Messengers who could travel only on horse- or camel-back. Umayr immediately realized that the Prophet could only have been informed by a superior power. He declared his belief that Muhammad was God's Messenger and became a Muslim.[Ibn Hisham]


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 16, 2017)

Those who accepted the logical conclusion of the prophet's knowledge were quick to declare their acknowledgement that Muhammad (peace be upon him) was a Prophet and a Messenger of God. They could not see any way of gathering such information, except through Divine action. There were others who may have seen such signs but refused to accept their logical conclusion. They were blinded by other considerations: such as their perceived interests, pride, position or even illogical prejudices.

The Prophet gave a simple message, based on God's Oneness and people's accountability on the Day of Judgement. People with open minds responded favourably, but most people followed their leaders, parents, friends or the community. *Only some intelligence and openness of mind is needed in order to accept the message of Islam, yet to change one's way of life, as religion in general and Islam in particular require, is difficult for most people. *

*Compiled From:*
"Muhammad: His Character and Conduct" - Adil Salahi


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2017)

Logic?    where?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Wait a minute, the Quran was not compiled in Muhammad's lifetime, So how could someone read to him from it?



Islamic  "logic"----------think in terms of  GEOMETRY,     Dajjal-------the old lion has presented
us with data which  "PROVES"   that the people capable of the MOSTEST LOGIC
in the world are      MUSLIMS-------you haven't noticed?


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 22, 2017)

*Humbleness*

Some people behave humbly with others, but at the same time, they think and feel that they are superior to them! This is arrogance and has nothing to do with humbleness. Humbleness should come from the heart. A person who is humble with others thinks that he is indeed inferior to them.

The question is, how does one reach that feeling of humbleness? By considering faith. Perhaps someone is clearly inferior in terms of position or wealth, however, if faith is a criterion for status, perhaps he is much closer to God than others, or his belief is much stronger. Perhaps he is afflicted with real trials in this life and he is enduring them patiently and wisely for the sake of God. He could very well be better than others in the sight of God.

Sahl al-Saidi narrated that: A man passed by the Prophet (peace be upon him) and the Prophet asked his Companions: "What do you say about this man?" They replied: "If he asks for a woman's hand, he ought to be given her in marriage; and if he intercedes for someone, his intercession should be accepted; and if he speaks, he should be listened to." The Prophet kept silent, and then a man from among the poor Muslims passed by, and the Prophet asked them: "What do you say about this man?" They replied: "If he asks for a woman's hand in marriage he does not deserve to be married; and if he intercedes for someone, his intercession should not be accepted; and if he speaks, he should not be listened to." The Prophet said, "*This poor man is better than the earth's fill of the first man.*" [Muslim]

The first evaluation given by the Companions was based on material standards. The real evaluation considers the criterion of faith alone, and this what the Prophet applied. The second man, in terms of faith, is better than billions of the likes of the first man.

Real humbleness is to see yourself as inferior to others because *piety is the criterion for status and nobility and this criterion is known only to God.* God knows best as to who is pious. A humble person is not the one who thinks that he is above his act of humbleness. *A humble person is the one who thinks he is below his act of humbleness. *

*Compiled From:*
"A Journey to God: Reflections on the Hikam of Ibn Ataillah" - Jasser Auda


----------



## Whocares386 (Sep 23, 2017)

Islam doesn't have any happiness or tolerance. It is just a virus that consuming your brain, flesh and bones.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2017)

Whocares386 said:


> Islam doesn't have any happiness or tolerance. It is just a virus that consuming your brain, flesh and bones.




he will not believe you-----he will believe that idiot nonsense written by depraved animals that constitutes  "the Koran" with the shitty CHERRY
on top  *(to wit,   hadiths)  is  SUBLIME--------and even   SINGULAR-------somehow "better" than other scriptural writings that preceded it.   In the
realm of scriptural writings--------I would include, even,   BEOWULF which is sorta scandanavian scriptural stuff.     Beowulf is dull -----primitive and
of very little literary value-------but even Beowulf  BEATS the Koran.     Muslims will never be able to overcome their miserable religion until they
give up the idea that  muhmmad--the thief, murderer, rapist-------WAS THE IDEAL MAN.      Osama bin Laden devoted his life to EMULATING
Muhummad------he was a very religious guy


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 27, 2017)

*Why Would A Rabbi Risk His Life For Prophet Muhammad?*
* By Rabbi Allen S. Maller
*
Ibn Ishaq, the earliest biographer of Prophet Muhammad, relates an amazing story about Rabbi Mukhayriq, a wealthy and learned leader of the tribe of Tha’labah, one of three Jewish tribes that had lived in Medina for centuries; who fought along side Prophet Muhammad in the battle of Uhud on March 19, 625 AD, and died in that battle. 

That day was a Saturday. Rabbi Mukhayriq had addressed the people of his tribe and urged them to go with him to fight alongside Muhammad. The tribe's men said that today is the day of Sabbath.  According to Halakah (orthodox Jewish Shari’ah) we are not supposed to go to war on the Sabbath unless we are being attacked. The pagan Arabs from Makkah will not attack us, they only want to persecute the Muslims in Medina as they did for so many years in Makkah. 

The Torah (Deuteronomy 20:8-10) says: Jewish men who are afraid or disheartened (by thoughts of fighting on the Sabbath) should be told to go home. The Mishnah, the first legal code (Fiqh) of the oral rabbinic Torah states that there are two types of war. A war of defense which is obligatory for all Jewish adult men, and all other wars, which are voluntary. 

Full story: Why Would A Rabbi Risk His Life For Prophet Muhammad?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2017)

what else is new-----Jews have been TRUSTING evil slobs for Millennia .      Even in my own lifetime ----in my youth---I knew Iranian jews who trusted  IRAN ------and could not imagine what the filthy ayatoilets  would turn out to BE.   Before my time-----German jews were also CLUELESS


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Islam is a distinctly unhappy ideology No freedom of thought No critical thinking Even leaving is a crime punishable by death

Perhaps the cruelest aspect of Islam is the absence of salvation until Day of Judgment, causing Muslims to live in a constant state of insecurity and fear of not going to heaven despite good works. 




Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 4, 2017)

*Quran & Racism*

Islam is known as a faith for all people and for all times.  Muslims come from all continents and backgrounds, encompassing 1/5 of humanity.  In the heart of a Muslim there is no room for arrogance and racism.  Allah tells us that the diversity of life, and the various languages and colors of human beings, is a sign of Allah’s majesty, and a lesson for us to learn about humility, equality, and the appreciation of differences.

*Quran on Human Diversity*
_“And among His wonders is the creation of the heavens and the earth, and the diversity of your tongues and colors.  For in this, behold, there are messages indeed for all who are possessed of innate knowledge!” (Quran 30:22)._

_“Do you not see that Allah sends down rain from the sky? With it We then bring out produce of various colors.  And in the mountains are tracts white and red, of various shades of color, and black intense in hue.  And so amongst men, and crawling creatures, and cattle – they are of various colors.  Those truly fear Allah, among His Servants, who have knowledge.  For Allah is Exalted in Might, Oft-Forgiving” (Quran 35:27-28)._
Quran on Racism - IslamiCity


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2017)

Obviously-----on the dead bodies of hundreds of millions


----------



## Issa (Oct 6, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Islam is a distinctly unhappy ideology No freedom of thought No critical thinking Even leaving is a crime punishable by death
> 
> Perhaps the cruelest aspect of Islam is the absence of salvation until Day of Judgment, causing Muslims to live in a constant state of insecurity and fear of not going to heaven despite good works.
> 
> ...


Not true one of the biggest thinkers  and philosophers were muslims. Also a true Muslim shouldn't be insecure or unhappy about where he's gonna end up because we believe in the mercy of god, sinners or not.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a distinctly unhappy ideology No freedom of thought No critical thinking Even leaving is a crime punishable by death
> ...




???     who was the "biggest thinker and philosopher"?  according to your khutbah jumaat feces flinger?     A true muslim knows that if he slits the throat of a Christian, Jewish, or Hindu infant-----he will be rewarded with ETERNAL ORGASM IN JANNAH


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Koran on human diversity: Only Muslims are accepted LOL Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:85] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم



Ancient lion said:


> *Quran & Racism*
> 
> Islam is known as a faith for all people and for all times.  Muslims come from all continents and backgrounds, encompassing 1/5 of humanity.  In the heart of a Muslim there is no room for arrogance and racism.  Allah tells us that the diversity of life, and the various languages and colors of human beings, is a sign of Allah’s majesty, and a lesson for us to learn about humility, equality, and the appreciation of differences.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a distinctly unhappy ideology No freedom of thought No critical thinking Even leaving is a crime punishable by death
> ...



Aristotle, Plato & Socrates were Muslims? LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Koran loves everyone! LOL Do not befriend Christians & Jews! Surat Al-Ma'idah [5:51] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم



JoelT1 said:


> Koran on human diversity: Only Muslims are accepted LOL Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:85] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Koran on human diversity: Only Muslims are accepted LOL Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:85] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and BTW, Islam teaches that good Muslims are never assured of heaven and, thus, must live in fear until Judgment Day of going to hell. In Islam, all Muslims since the beginning of Islam have been rotting in their graves awaiting Day of Judgment Good luck with that! LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a distinctly unhappy ideology No freedom of thought No critical thinking Even leaving is a crime punishable by death
> ...



The “great” philosopher “prophet” Muhammad said women are mentally deficient and mostly are in hell LOL Hadith - Book of Menstrual Periods - Sahih al-Bukhari - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



That “big thinker” “prophet” Muhammad said Satan inhabits ppl’s noses at night Hadith - Book of Beginning of Creation - Sahih al-Bukhari - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

Also, camel urine has medicinal value Hadith - Book of Medicine - Sahih al-Bukhari - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

And, cures for diseases are on flies’ wings Hadith - Book of Beginning of Creation - Sahih al-Bukhari - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

Genius!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...





JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 6, 2017)

There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science. 

Becoming a Muslim takes just seconds, for a lifetime of misery!




irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> 
> Becoming a Muslim takes just seconds, for a lifetime of misery!
> 
> ...


False, false and false. 
Islam thought how to live happily, success in life, love everyone, respect everyone's beliefs, let live and help other in need regardless of their religion or belief.

And btw Muslims countries elected 8 women to be presidents....the last woman that ran for president in the US gets called named like bitch, crooked , nasty ect....


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> ...



Issa-----your Imam lied -----again.    There are SURVIVORS OF THE VILE FILTH OF ISLAM--------its filth is no secret


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> ...



Islam loves everyone? LOL Muhammad ordered expulsion of Christians and Jews Hadith - The Book of <i>Jihad</i> and Expeditions - Sahih Muslim - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

And, Koran advocates murder of polytheists which is applied to all non-Muslims Surat At-Tawbah [9:5] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Koran authorizes war against non-Muslims who must submit to Islamic rule and be humiliated Surat At-Tawbah [9:29] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Be nice-----yesterday was Friday-----with Friday comes the weekly  KHUTBAH JUMAAT FECES FLING-----which is a
refresher lecture in   BS


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Get this: Muslims have been slaughtering Muslims for 1400 years over who’s a real Muslim, but Islam is a religion of peace, harmony and goodwill to all mankind LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> ...



Islam teaches success in life? Except, Islamic countries are the most backward, unsuccessful on the planet LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> ...



And Muslim women are the most oppressed in the world Only recently were they granted the right to drive in Saudi Arabia, birthplace of Islam


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> ...



Women are publicly beheaded and lashed in Saudi Arabia and other Muslim countries. Nowhere are women more oppressed and without basic human rights


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Issa said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no happiness in Islam Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy Islamic world is oppressed, backward and a collective failure. Muslims are not even free to leave, a crime punishable by death, making Islam a cult Muslims must emulate every action reportedly by Muhammad, from entering a room with a specific foot to eating with a specific hand to putting their shoes on and taking them off like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad Absolutely crazy, cult-like behavior. Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention has come from 57 Islamic countries. 1.5 BILLION Muslims have produced just 2 Nobel Laureates in science.
> ...


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Koran: Only Muslims are accepted Surat 'Ali `Imran [3:85] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



are you expecting a response from Issa?


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Isa is the Arabic/Muslim name for Jesus but never mind that Jesus was a devout Jew who lived 600+ years BEFORE Islam


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Isa is the Arabic/Muslim name for Jesus but never mind that Jesus was a devout Jew who lived 600+ years BEFORE Islam


And??   ....


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 7, 2017)

islam is the religion of submission and peace.  Submit to them and be a muslim and you will have peace.  Or at least that you won't be beheaded and have your fingertips sliced off.   The only reason I voted for Trump since he doesn't suck up to this vicious muslim scum.


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Isa is the Arabic/Muslim name for Jesus but never mind that Jesus was a devout Jew who lived 600+ years BEFORE Islam
> ...



And Muslims are seriously confused


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Isa is the Arabic/Muslim name for Jesus but never mind that Jesus was a devout Jew who lived 600+ years BEFORE Islam
> ...



joel was being informative---as in GENERAL information


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Muslims believe Jesus to be a Muslim who will return, proclaim Islam and destroy Christianity. Except, Jesus was an Orthodox Jew who lived several centuries before Islam. 

Facts are irrelevant in Islam


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Muslims believe Jesus to be a Muslim......


Correct

The word "muslim" means, "one who submits to God".

Thus all of the prophets in the Old Testament plus Jesus were muslim.     ......


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims believe Jesus to be a Muslim......
> ...



the etymology of the word that is used by muslims and the rest of the world to designate the  BELIEF SYSTEM which is islam -----is no issue at all.   It is idiotic to USE it to include lots and lots of people who never had anything to do with that belief system.    MUSLIMS make lots of false claims.   Way back in "cold war" times-----the big joke was RUSSIAN HISTORIC REVISIONISM-----the Russians were claiming just about every significant scientific advance for the past 500 years---
lots of funny stuff-----that was before I met ISLAM---the claims by muslims are far more FLAMBOYANT and idiotic


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims believe Jesus to be a Muslim......
> ...



All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Muslims believe a Jesus body-double was REALLY crucified. Never mind that all reputable scholars and ancient Roman and Jewish historians and the Bible agree that Jesus’ crucifixion is historical fact.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!


The hebrew prophets for centuries had begged the people to return "the One God" and to quit worshipping idol's and living in sin. God had even banished them from the land twice, but to no avail. The jewish people were so wicked that they even murdered many of God's chosen prophets.

Finally, God turned his back on them, and raised up a prophet from among the arab people.    ....


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!
> ...



Muslims are wannabes and latecomers. Jews are an ancient People who existed thousands of years before Muslims

Islam stole most of its beliefs and customs from the Jews, from monotheism to Judgement Day to prophethood to formal prayer to fasting. Koran is just a poor attempt to plagiarize Jews’ Bible

All the prophets were Jewish. No such thing as an Arab prophet


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!
> ...



Funny: Most Muslims are not Arabs BUT believe in an Arab prophet (ridiculous), call God by an Arab name Allah, read, recite, even memorize the Koran in Arabic they don’t understand, and emulate Arab rituals on the hajj

Muslims even face Arabia in prayer 5x a day and they’re not Arabs

Very intelligent! LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!
> ...



Oh and BTW, Allah originated as a PAGAN Arab god, al-ilah So, Muhammad ibn AbdALLAH had a PAGAN name! LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!
> ...



God appointed an Arab caveman who robbed caravans and had a harem as his last prophet? Too Funny! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



I was very young (19) when I read the Koran------it came at me in a box of rejects.    It started out as a comedy ---the forward of the book seemed insane---written by the translator---He described some guy named muhummad who had invented everything from lemons to sliced bread--------
I wondered  'who is the legendary genius'?    based on his
inventions it was obvious that he lived at least 6000 years
ago or more. ----I thumbed thru----it was all about JEWS!!!
---so I read it.     I got progressively funny---I realized this is
the muslim book-    I checked it out in my then version of google---the Encyclopedia Britannica.  Then  I handed it to a Pakistani surgeon who worked in the same hospital in which I had a little part time clerical job--------and told him----"you should inform the printer---this book is full of errors"   He looked thru it and commented----"no----this looks good"----
he said he knew about this---THEN NEW translation--
PICTHALL


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > All the prophets were Jewish and lived in Israel. Which is why the idea of a last Arab prophet in Arabia is so laughable!
> ...



the idiot subject of yesterday's    KHUBAH JUMAAT FECES FLING is fresh in the mind of sunni. --------member of the
current RIGHTEOUS UMMAH OF AL BUMP STOCK


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Koran was simply Muhammad’s attempt to recycle the Bible for Arabs, but with many embarrassing errors. Here the ppl knew his scam  Surat Al-'Anfal [8:31] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Surat Al-Furqan [25:4-5] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Funny: “Allah” (ie Muhammad) needed to revise Koran verses and change his own words! Surat Al-Baqarah [2:106] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

The ppl were smarter and knew Muhammad was a liar and imposter Surat An-Nahl [16:101] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Funny: “Allah” is the Best Planner BUT cannot plan best Koran verses! LOL Surat Al-'Anfal [8:30] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Surat Al-Baqarah [2:106] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Surat An-Nahl [16:101] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Hahaha!


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Oh look, “prophet” Muhammad confuses biblical prophets He mistakenly thinks Jacob was Abraham’s son instead of the grandson and totally forgets about Ishmael Surat Maryam [19:47-49] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Oops! LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Muslims simply cannot be taken seriously. “All-knowing Allah” didn’t know the best Koran verses It’s all a massive hoax! Surat Al-Baqarah [2:106] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

Surat An-Nahl [16:101] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



don't blame muhummad-----he didn't write it----he was illiterate----the people who did write it ------wrote it
believing there twists and turns would go undetected
since the overwhelming majority of muslims were illiterate
anyway.    They got rid of the LITERATE people---Zoroastrians, jews and Christians.  Consider their situations
IN CONTEXT.   ------Even muslims who could read-----could not read the real bibles


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Muhammad was literate. Later, Muslims made up that he was illiterate in order to embellish the “miraculousness” of the Koran and defend him against charges of plagiarism of the Bible.


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Bible was well-known in pre-Islamic Arabia which was populated by Jews and Christians. It’s believed by scholars that Muhammad obtained biblical material from them which ended up in the Koran but with many errors and discrepancies, which is why they, and Arabs, knew he was a fraud


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



I have a personal opinion-----it is very hard for me to believe
that a WEALTHY, INTELLIGENT  man remained illiterate all
of his life------my kid was reading at age three  (thanks to
sesame street dancing letters-----well enough to get thru
stories-----and by age four----well enough to read the newspaper-------Even DYSLEXIC people----do not stay DENSELY illiterate.    My maternal grandfather never spent
a day in school of ANY KIND---orphaned and on the streets------but somehow could read---sorta-----in Yiddish and Hebrew---a little


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



think in context------the arab marauders needed a unifying creed-------it was for the sake of imperialism  (something like
Constantine's excuse for pretending to be Christian)


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hadith record Muhammad as being literate. For example Hadith - Book of Knowledge - Sahih al-Bukhari -     Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



True although whether Constantine’s conversion was sincere is a matter of debate


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



for good reason-------too late and too little


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Deathbed baptism


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 13, 2017)

*Prophet's Life (Under siege)*

During the siege of Madinah by the unbelievers, who raised a large army with the aim of annihilating the Muslim community, the Prophet (peace be upon him) ordered a dry moat to be dug at the entrance to Madinah to stop the attacking army's advance. The Prophet worked in the digging of the moat as an individual among the community. The Muslims were very poor at the time, and most of them were suffering from hunger. As a result of their hard work, their hunger was especially acute. Many people used the device of putting a stone against their bellies and wrapping it tightly to overcome the pangs of hunger. The Prophet himself had two stones wrapped against his belly. As he was working, one of his Companions, Jabir ibn Abdullah, was deeply affected by the sight and sought permission to absent himself temporarily. He went straight home to determine what food was there. His wife told him that she had a small quantity of barley and a small goat. He immediately slaughtered the goat and prepared it for cooking. His wife ground the barley and started to cook the goat in a large saucepan.

When the cooking and baking were nearly finished, Jabir went to the Prophet and said: "Messenger of God, I have some food at home. Would you like to be my guest with one or two of your Companions." 
The Prophet asked him how much food he had, and when he heard Jabir's reply he said: "This is good and plenty. Tell your wife not to take her saucepan off the fire, or her bread out of the oven until I come." Then he addressed his Companions and invited them to Jabir's dinner. All those digging the moat, from among the _Muhajirun_ and the _Ansar_, went with him.

*In Jabir's own account of the story, he says that he was exceedingly embarrassed because his little goat and a small amount of bread were very inadequate for that large number of people.*

When he arrived at Jabir's house, the Prophet said to his Companions: "Come inside, but do not push one another." The Prophet himself started to cut the bread, put it in dishes and put meat on top of it. Meanwhile, he kept the pot simmering and covered it as well as the oven, after taking some bread from it. He served dish after dish to his Companions until they had all eaten a full meal. *Both the saucepan and the oven were still full of bread and meat when everyone had finished eating. *The Prophet then said to Jabir's wife: "Eat of that and send presents to other people, for we have suffered something approaching a famine." She did so and sent large quantities of bread and meat during the rest of that day. [Bukhari]


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Prophet's Life (Under siege)*
> 
> During the siege of Madinah by the unbelievers, who raised a large army with the aim of annihilating the Muslim community, the Prophet (peace be upon him) ordered a dry moat to be dug at the entrance to Madinah to stop the attacking army's advance. The Prophet worked in the digging of the moat as an individual among the community. The Muslims were very poor at the time, and most of them were suffering from hunger. As a result of their hard work, their hunger was especially acute. Many people used the device of putting a stone against their bellies and wrapping it tightly to overcome the pangs of hunger. The Prophet himself had two stones wrapped against his belly. As he was working, one of his Companions, Jabir ibn Abdullah, was deeply affected by the sight and sought permission to absent himself temporarily. He went straight home to determine what food was there. His wife told him that she had a small quantity of barley and a small goat. He immediately slaughtered the goat and prepared it for cooking. His wife ground the barley and started to cook the goat in a large saucepan.
> 
> ...



There was no prophet Muhammad. Even the existence of a figure named Muhammad is uncertain


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...



Mostly misery in Islam, which is why Muslims must be threatened against leaving, a crime punishable by death

Having to robotically and mindlessly emulate everything Muhammad did, from entering a house with your right foot to putting your right shoe on first and taking off your left shoe first, to brushing your teeth like Muhammad, to washing like Muhammad, to even sneezing and yawning like Muhammad is complete insanity and it points to Islam being a crazy cult not a religion


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 15, 2017)

*Prophet's Life (Under siege - 2)*

There are several reports of this story. Some of these put the figure of those who shared in Jabir's dinner at 800. If everyone who was working on digging the moat accepted the Prophet's invitation to Jabir's house, the number would be even higher. These events are not surprising, not because of a little goat - or a large one, for that matter - was enough to feed such a large number of people, but because God blessed that repast and gave the Prophet such a privilege at that particular time.

There are many other stories like these that took place at one time or another. In all these examples, the common factor was that the Prophet would handle the situation himself and say a supplication that was not heard by those around him: witnesses only mention that they saw him saying a prayer or a supplication. When necessary, he would take over the action, as in the case of serving the food given by Jabir. Were these miracles? From our human perspective, they were no doubt supernatural happenings. However, they were not offered by the Prophet or anyone else as signs or proofs that Muhammad (peace be upon him) was God's Messenger. No one was asked to believe in Islam as a result of any such event. These events reassured the Prophet's Companions and gave them certainty that they were following the right path, but they were not presented as evidence of the truth of Islam. Rather, they showed two things. Firstly, they show that when God's blessings are given, a small amount of food suffices an army. It was God's blessing of Jabir's goat that gave hundreds of people two meals during their hard work in digging the moat to defend Islam. Secondly, they show that when God answers a prayer, there is no limit to how much He gives


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2017)

lifted from the New Testament story of the loaves and fishes


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 15, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> lifted from the New Testament story of the loaves and fishes



Arabs themselves knew the Koran plagiarized the Bible

“And when Our verses are recited to them, they say, "We have heard. If we willed, we could say [something] like this. This is not but legends of the former peoples."

And those who disbelieve say, "This [Qur'an] is not except a falsehood he invented, and another people assisted him in it." But they have committed an injustice and a lie.

And they say, "Legends of the former peoples which he has written down, and they are dictated to him morning and afternoon."


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2017)

How can one be happy when they're completely dictated for their every action and must "act" perfect or face hell.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> How can one be happy when they're completely dictated for their every action and must "act" perfect or face hell.


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> How can one be happy when they're completely dictated for their every action and must "act" perfect or face hell.



Muslims are mind-numbed robots and Islam is a cult Enter a room like Muhammad, eat like Muhammad, put your shoes on like Muhammad, take your shoes off like Muhammad, wash like Muhammad, brush your teeth like Muhammad, even sneeze and yawn like Muhammad

Crazy!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2017)

*Prophet Muhammad is the perfect example for all mankind to emulate and follow. *  .....


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > How can one be happy when they're completely dictated for their every action and must "act" perfect or face hell.




Amil Imani: Fraud of Islam The Fraud of Islam


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2017)

*Islam is the only hope for the world. *  ......


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> *Islam is the only hope for the world. *  ......



Hahaha! 

1.5+ BILLION Muslims: Just 2 Nobel Prizes in science. (Jews have 142. Israel has 5)

57 Muslim countries: Not 1 important scientific discovery or invention. 

Islamic world is the most backward, illiterate, unsuccessful “culture” on the planet


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2017)

*Folks, this thread is in Zone 2.  That means discuss the topic.  *


----------



## Taz (Oct 16, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


>


What's the picture with all the fishing hooks supposed to represent?


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Taz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He’s not an Arab but writes in the Arabic language because Allah is an Arab LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

Taz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



its Arabic script-----adapted from farsi script circa 300 AD----to that time arabs were entirely illiterate ------and even today-----at least half are.    The justification for persons of normal intellect to remain illiterate is------EMULATE AL NABI.


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



God is an Arab and only understands Arabic LOL


----------



## Taz (Oct 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I thought it was a plan of attack or something, and all those little comma-like things were car bombs.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



my all time fave is ------ADAM,  not only spoke Arabic---he also had the ORIGINAL COPY OF DA KORAN ---which was written in  Arabic.  ------------long before Arabic script existed. 
I like that story------it stretches the principle of  "SUSPENSION OF DISBELIEF  -----to obscenity


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

Taz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I don't know-----maybe old pussy cat can tell us-----maybe the little squiggles are there to make us  HAPPY


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It’s Arabic. Except, most Muslims are not Arabs, but they believe in an Arab prophet following in a long line of Jewish prophets. I know, makes no sense


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



most muslims cannot read Arabic. -----it seems to me that more muslims DRESS in Arabian costume-----than can so much as recite the Arabic alphabet..     I am not all that sure that the mess of squiggles posted in this thread -----says anything at all


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ridiculous: Most Muslims are not Arabs BUT their god is called by an Arabic word Allah. They face Arabia in prayer, make pilgrimage to Arabia and worship a pagan Arab rock


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



if you want to make a Pakistani nervous------recite the Hebrew alphabet-------he will think you are SPEAKING ARABIC


----------



## JoelT1 (Oct 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Islam was started as Judaism and Christianity adapted for pagan Arabs. But about 90% of Muslims aren’t Arabs


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 19, 2017)

*New Doors of Mercy*

_Al-Baqara : Ayah 286 (partial)_

*​*"Our Sustainer! Condemn us not if we forget or fall into error."​
In this portion of the ayah, there is a request that the believers should not be held accountable for any lapses or for forgetting. The word _nisyan_ (forgetfulness) in the text means forgetting something in the course of obeying a commandment, while the word _khata_ (error) means doing something wrong due to lack of understanding. Although lapses such as these are forgiven by Allah,* the supplication by a servant for forgiveness for what is already forgiven indicates an extreme sense of awe and fear and causes new doors of Divine mercy and grace to open up*. All the sins of the Prophet, peace be upon him, we know, were forgiven, but still, he assiduously prayed for forgiveness. When asked about this, he replied: "Should I not be a grateful servant of my Sustainer!"

*Compiled From:*
"Pondering Over The Qur'an: Surah al-Fatiha and Surah al-Baqarah" - Amin Ahsan Islahi


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I would eat with my left hand...just to piss them off.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 23, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



I like hindus


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They're Muslims. And you like them. Hmmm...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 23, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



hindus are muslims?  -----nevah mind.    I still avoid aggravating ALL people from the middle east and
Indian subcontinent by EATING RIGHT HANDED----when
eating by hand.    It is a widespread convention.  -----normal
human beans do observe, at least to some extent,  social
convention.    I do WRITE with my left hand----even that can
aggravate some people.    I throw OBJECTS with my right hand-----like grenades


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 25, 2017)

*Do Your Best to Put God's Attributes Into Practice*

After seeking knowledge of God's attributes of mercy, kindness, generosity, wisdom, love, forgiveness, ... etc. do your best to put them into practice in your daily life.

*If you want God to forgive you*, then remember His attribute of forgiveness and forgive others.

*If you want God to help you*, help others and be generous towards them.

*If you want God to be Kind and Merciful towards you *on the Day of Judgment, then do your best to be kind and merciful to people around you, not only family and friends but also complete strangers.

*And if you want to find peace and find God's love*, spread peace and love in your community.
*
He is the Most Kind, the Most Merciful, the Source of All Peace.*


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do Your Best to Put God's Attributes Into Practice*
> 
> After seeking knowledge of God's attributes of mercy, kindness, generosity, wisdom, love, forgiveness, ... etc. do your best to put them into practice in your daily life.
> 
> ...


It would really be nice if Muslims practiced these qualities. Wouldn't it?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do Your Best to Put God's Attributes Into Practice*
> 
> After seeking knowledge of God's attributes of mercy, kindness, generosity, wisdom, love, forgiveness, ... etc. do your best to put them into practice in your daily life.
> 
> ...



???   what happened to the SHORT CIRCUIT  right into Jannah that young women travel-----by simply tying bombs to their whorish asses and murdering a bunch of children whilst
screaming   "allahuAKBARRRRR"?    --------kindness?


----------



## Dajjal (Oct 26, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Do Your Best to Put God's Attributes Into Practice*
> 
> After seeking knowledge of God's attributes of mercy, kindness, generosity, wisdom, love, forgiveness, ... etc. do your best to put them into practice in your daily life.
> 
> ...



None of that comes from the Quran, You are making it up.

The Quran says the curse of God is on unbelievers in Muhammad and they will burn in eternal hell.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Do Your Best to Put God's Attributes Into Practice*
> ...



sheeeesh   DAJ.      Old cat did not claim its in the Koran ----as SUCH------he did not ACTUALY  write that.    I have been told that   St Francis of ASSISI did------and to animals too. 
Maybe its in there in the ancient Arabic that no one knows---
and  IN CONTEXT


----------



## hobelim (Oct 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



This is the ancient mantra in the original language for those who would butcher and rape their way into paradise hoping to receive many cool gifts from God...

Owa Tana Siam, Owa Tana Siam, Owa Tana Siam, at least 5 times, 5 times a day..


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 26, 2017)

hobelim said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



must one be in  ASS-UP  position-------in a large crowd---
blocking all traffic, including ambulances?


----------



## hobelim (Oct 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Of course!

you wouldn't want to contradict the mantra would you?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 26, 2017)

hobelim said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



Hobie----I know you have some interest in jewish practice---(DON'T TRY TO DENY IT!!!!  )   Jews have
an interesting habit for doing prayers when people are
all around--------and SOME PEOPLE KNOW ABOUT IT----Jews----if in a public place,    tend to FACE A WALL---whilst
praying.    It is considered extremely GAUCHE to walk IN FRONT of a person praying.     ----to avoid inconveniencing
the world------one prays FACING A WALL   (not just that remnant in Jerusalem----any public place or even at home if people are there---trying to move around)    THUS  a whole bunch of jews would never   EXPROPRIATE  a public road---
to do public prayers--------Is that not interesting?    Somehow
muhummad missed that part of the Talmudic etiquette-----too bad,   too bad------the poor dim Bedouin-----needed more lessons from Christians and Jews and Zoroastrians----in CIVILIZED behavior


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 26, 2017)

hobelim said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


English translation...O wat an ass I am.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 26, 2017)

RWNJ said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Most muslims do not know how to speak or read or write
in Arabic-----  they just mumble ---ASS UP


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



Arabic was a brand new language still being worked on when the Koran was written. Just that fact shows that doubts about the Koran and its origin are questionable. Why would God tell people something in a language they do not understand? Maybe because the translator was Muhammad?

Islam is bullshit through and through.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



my understanding of Arabic is that it DESERT GIBBERISH ----with no alphabet until about 300 AD----when the Persian script was co opted in order to invent a written alphabet for the
barbaric mumbles of the Bedouin  "ishmaelites".    Muslims claim that the Koran is a FOREVER BOOK----that existed in the time of   ADAM  (address being  "garden of eden")-----I have no idea how a book can be written in a language that does not exist------or ----its script does not exist------but that is islam------wanna know some more bullshit?    BTW----adam also built the kAABA-----and reached  up into the sky and grabbed a Meteor-----so that the arabs would have something to worship----and even kiss------and whatever else they do to themselves on that ROCK   (I'd rather not thing about it----but better the ROCK than some nine year old kid)


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The point is that Arabic is used as another excuse. You can say kill all who do not believe in any language.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



so true-----but it is a fact that MOST muslims cannot read it----and, of course,   most non muslims cannot either.


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 31, 2017)

8 quotes from Prophet Muhammad to brighten your day


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> View attachment 157744
> 
> 8 quotes from Prophet Muhammad to brighten your day



it's a song muslims sing .      The lines in the Koran are ALL SONGS which is why
it is easy to memorize it


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 31, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> View attachment 157744
> 
> 8 quotes from Prophet Muhammad to brighten your day


8 quotes from a murdering prophet will not help anyone.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 157744
> ...



it's good to know the workings of its mind


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2017)

Happiness in islam------the wherewithal to rent a truck and
emulate al nabi


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 1, 2017)

* 3 Things Make Your Faith Perfect*

Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said:

“Let whosoever believes in God and in the Last Day *either speak good or be silent.*

Let whosoever believes in God and in the Last Day* honor his neighbor.*

Let whosoever believes in God and in the Last Day *honor his guest*.” (Al-Bukhari and Muslim)​
In this _hadith_, the Prophet outlines three conditions for having a perfect faith. 

We notice here that the Prophet links between believing in God and believing in the Last Day. This is because the Last Day is the day in which a believer will enjoy the fruits of his belief. 

3 Things Make Your Faith Perfect | About Islam


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 1, 2017)

Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said:

“Let whosoever believes in God and in the Last Day *either speak good or be silent.       <or die?>*

Let whosoever believes in God and in the Last Day* honor his neighbor.     <please define "neighbor">*

Let whosoever believes in God and in the Last Day *honor his guest*.” (Al-Bukhari and Muslim)     <please define 'guest'>


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 1, 2017)

I see my post was edited. It says it was offensive. Dear mods the truth is not offensive, it is the truth. Muhammad was a pedophile.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 1, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> I see my post was edited. It says it was offensive. Dear mods the truth is not offensive, it is the truth. Muhammad was a pedophile.



strictly speaking------he may not have been


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I see my post was edited. It says it was offensive. Dear mods the truth is not offensive, it is the truth. Muhammad was a pedophile.
> ...


54 year old screws a nine year old, you tell me.


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 6, 2017)

* The Quran’s Impact on the World *

Before the coming of Islam the world was in a state of oppression and injustice. Pre-Islamic Arabia was a dreadful place to live in as the Arabs were a people without any set moral values. Slavery was an economic institution of the Arabs. Male and female slaves were bought and sold like animals, and they formed the most depressed class of the Arabian society. Illiteracy was common among the Arabs, as were alcoholism and adultery. Those with power and money took advantage of the poor by charging 100 per cent interest on loans. Arabia was a male-dominated society, men could marry any number of women and when a man died, his son “inherited” all his wives except his own mother. Women had virtually no legal status, for example they had no right to possess property and had little to no inheritance rights. Female infanticide was widely practiced as they used to bury their daughters alive. I think you can appreciate why this period of Arab history before the dawn of Islam is known as the period of ignorance!

Can you imagine being tasked with reforming such a society? Have a think about how long it would take one person to cure all these social ills. One generation? Perhaps several generations? You may even view it as an impossible task. Just to give you an idea of the scale of the challenge, let’s look at an attempt in recent Western history to eradicate just one of these social ills, alcoholism. In 1920 the United States government passed a nationwide law to ban the sale, production, importation, and transportation of alcoholic beverages for moral and health reasons. This is commonly known as Prohibition and although consumption of alcohol fell at the beginning of Prohibition, it subsequently increased and led to other problems such as corruption and organised crime. The law was repealed in 1933. The failure of one of the most powerful governments in the world to tackle just a single social ill should make us reflect on the Qur’an. The Qur’an managed to completely reform not only alcoholism but all the social ills of Arabian society in a single generation, just 23 years! This was a revolution the likes of which the world has never witnessed.

Now perhaps you might be thinking to yourself, these social ills of Arabia were a result of the tribal nature of society and the harsh desert environment the Arabs dwelt in. But the fact is that even the super powers of the world at the time, the Byzantine and Persian Empires, who ruled much of the world between them, were also in a state of oppression and injustice.
The Quran’s Impact on the World


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 6, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> * The Quran’s Impact on the World *
> 
> Before the coming of Islam the world was in a state of oppression and injustice. Pre-Islamic Arabia was a dreadful place to live in as the Arabs were a people without any set moral values. Slavery was an economic institution of the Arabs. Male and female slaves were bought and sold like animals, and they formed the most depressed class of the Arabian society. Illiteracy was common among the Arabs, as were alcoholism and adultery. Those with power and money took advantage of the poor by charging 100 per cent interest on loans. Arabia was a male-dominated society, men could marry any number of women and when a man died, his son “inherited” all his wives except his own mother. Women had virtually no legal status, for example they had no right to possess property and had little to no inheritance rights. Female infanticide was widely practiced as they used to bury their daughters alive. I think you can appreciate why this period of Arab history before the dawn of Islam is known as the period of ignorance!
> 
> ...



Isn't the writing of the Qur'an perhaps in reaction to the New Testament and the story of Jesus the Messiah? And is there peace for everyone or just those who embraced Islam? May I go visit various families in an Islamic nation and speak openly regarding the salvation Jesus the Christ offers freely? And if things are so wonderful as you say in the Middle East, why would the non-Christians of that region go as non-missionaries to a country of so many Christians  to raise their children?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2017)

LittleNipper said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > * The Quran’s Impact on the World *
> ...




feel free to ask questions  Nipper.   My hubby was born in a part of the world  which is an ancient "country"   often considered PART OF ARABIA.    His community was highly developed ---very literate and strongly moral  for more than 1000 years before the rapist of Arabia was born------and has written records.    Now that country is 100% muslim-----and still going down hill in a river of blood thanks to islam.   People of his community BACK then also had very civilized communities in what is today the cesspit---Saudi Arabia---
but those communities were destroyed by murder, rape.
pillage and enslavement---DIRECTLY BY THE RAPIST OF 
MECCA.       Old cat's essay is a fantasy-----it is no mystery
why muslims DESTROY evidence of the civilized pasts of
the countries they despoil-------it clears the way for the development of the Islamic FANTASIES.    Even arabs
of Arabia were far more civilized  PRE MUHUMMAD  then----
after.     The literate people----Persians, Christians, Jews,
etc were GENOCIDED OUT OF EXISTENCE and the evidence of their existence-------destroyed.    Saudi Arabia would have been a treasure trove of historical records had
muslims not been highly motivated to DESTROY-----
Neither Mecca nor Medina has been excavated and never will be---------the REAL HISTORY of muhummad used to lie right
there-------As to hubby's birth place------virtually a pile of shit now-------the kind of place that vomits forth ----osamas


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2017)

PS----as to alcoholism-----muslims never gave it up------shariah law "allows"  non muslims to make wine and "strong wine"   (which actually means the distilled stuff) ------because MUSLIMS LIKE IT.      Survival for non muslims in shariah shit holes often depended on BRIBERY----with booze.    Drug dependency is and WAS also rampant thruout  the  "ummah"------screwing ones own slave girls or those of one's friends-----is legal and
socially acceptable in shariah shit holes.   Rape of non muslim females is illegal only if one rapes one that belongs to another
muslim-------rape of a dhimmi can be considered a bit illegal ---
on the level of traffic ticket-----the resulting offspring "belongs" 
to the rapist.    "CIVILIZED"?    maybe--someday


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you very much. While I can imagine some Muslims are nice, I believe it likely has more to do with the influence of a Judaeo/Christian biblical based ethics than trying to destroy "infidels".


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2017)

LittleNipper said:


> Thank you very much. While I can imagine some Muslims are nice, I believe it likely has more to do with the influence of a Judaeo/Christian biblical based ethics than trying to destroy "infidels".



some muslims are very nice-------(((some of my best friends.....)))   it is islam that is not nice.   -----the worst place to bring a child is 
a mosque on Friday----that's the day when muslims are subjected to the  "KHUTBAH JUMAAT"-------<<< the propaganda lecture.    I experienced it almost 50 years ago---
it is child abuse.    The material presented by old-cat is khutbah jumaat stuff.     Arabia ---way back before muhummad was no worse and probably better than it
was during his heyday and during the  times of the
GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST.    For the record-----the claim of  "world-wide illiteracy"  is also false----
Zoroastrians,  Hindus,  Chinese,  Christians and Jews had varying but in some cases very high levels of literacy----arabs
were completely illiterate until about 300 AD when Zoroastrians influenced a script for them-----their alphabet is
semitic-------a copy of at least a  dozen semitic language alphabets already in existence.    I have no doubt that there
were-----even before Arabic was written in the Arabic script----
examples of Arabic language written in Hebrew script. ------
jews played that game wherever they went.   I know people who STILL KNOW how to do Hebraized Arabic.    The mysterious life of muhummad was CREATED as a mystery---
by destroying  "the evidence"


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 6, 2017)

LittleNipper said:


> Thank you very much. While I can imagine some Muslims are nice, I believe it likely has more to do with the influence of a Judaeo/Christian biblical based ethics than trying to destroy "infidels".


Irosie's posts about Islam and muslims are very humorous. She knows just enough to sound knowledgable to the average person. But in reality, her posts are full of misinformation and many times just outright lies.    ....


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. While I can imagine some Muslims are nice, I believe it likely has more to do with the influence of a Judaeo/Christian biblical based ethics than trying to destroy "infidels".
> ...



feel free to cite examples of  "lies"   or  "misinformation"----
sunni dear.       BTW  -------it occurred to me to try to find out
if Britains most beloved  Imam    ANJEM CHOUDARY  ---is sunni like you,  or Shiite like  ACHMADINEJAD-----you probably already know-------he is one of  THEM-----Shiite......
sorry if this factoid upsets you


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 6, 2017)

The Korans inpact? It guarantees a never ending holy war until Islam dominates the world. It has caused countless deaths to soothe the ego of a maniac.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> The Korans inpact? It guarantees a never ending holy war until Islam dominates the world. It has caused countless deaths to soothe the ego of a maniac.



So did  MEIN KAMPF-----but the germans will overcome


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 6, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The Korans inpact? It guarantees a never ending holy war until Islam dominates the world. It has caused countless deaths to soothe the ego of a maniac.
> ...


The Koran makes "Mein Kamph" look like a Mother Goose story.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 6, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Britains most beloved  Imam    ANJEM CHOUDARY  ---is sunni like you,  or Shiite like  ACHMADINEJAD-----you probably already know-------he is one of  THEM-----Shiite......sorry if this factoid upsets you


Your so called factoid is retarded.  ....    

Anjem Choudary is not Britian's most beloved Imam. 

In fact, his mosque has about a dozen members, and he has been denounced by all of the major Islamic organizations in Britain. 

Just more of your blatant lies about Islam and muslims.   ......


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Britains most beloved  Imam    ANJEM CHOUDARY  ---is sunni like you,  or Shiite like  ACHMADINEJAD-----you probably already know-------he is one of  THEM-----Shiite......sorry if this factoid upsets you
> ...


\

OH C'MON   sunni baby------you know that remark was 
tongue in cheek-------that bastard is in jail right now-----if da
computer can be trusted     (????)        It suddenly hit me that
he might not be sunni-------since he is not so charming as are you


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Britains most beloved  Imam    ANJEM CHOUDARY  ---is sunni like you,  or Shiite like  ACHMADINEJAD-----you probably already know-------he is one of  THEM-----Shiite......sorry if this factoid upsets you
> ...



Retarded are Muslims believing an Arab caveman who hijacked caravans was a freaking prophet. Not to mention his flying donkey and the 6-year-old “wife”


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Muslims believe they do not go to paradise after death no matter how good their behavior Instead, Muslims rot in their graves until Judgment Day Which, of course, hasn’t arrived during 1400 years of Islam. So, Muslims live in constant fear

Sounds like a recipe for happiness, eh? LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sunni Muslims must follow the sunnah of Muhammad, from w


Ancient lion said:


> * The Quran’s Impact on the World *
> 
> Before the coming of Islam the world was in a state of oppression and injustice. Pre-Islamic Arabia was a dreadful place to live in as the Arabs were a people without any set moral values. Slavery was an economic institution of the Arabs. Male and female slaves were bought and sold like animals, and they formed the most depressed class of the Arabian society. Illiteracy was common among the Arabs, as were alcoholism and adultery. Those with power and money took advantage of the poor by charging 100 per cent interest on loans. Arabia was a male-dominated society, men could marry any number of women and when a man died, his son “inherited” all his wives except his own mother. Women had virtually no legal status, for example they had no right to possess property and had little to no inheritance rights. Female infanticide was widely practiced as they used to bury their daughters alive. I think you can appreciate why this period of Arab history before the dawn of Islam is known as the period of ignorance!
> 
> ...



What reform? Koran sanctions rape of female slaves. 

Koran permits polygamy, as many as 4 wives.

Koran sanctions striking disobedient wives,

Koran authorizes murder of non-Muslims.

Koran sanctions war against Christians and Jews.

Koran glorifies jihad holy war for the advancement of Islam.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 7, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Muslims believe they do not go to paradise after death no matter how good their behavior Instead, Muslims rot in their graves until Judgment Day Which, of course, hasn’t arrived during 1400 years of Islam. So, Muslims live in constant fear
> 
> Sounds like a recipe for happiness, eh? LOL


They are also buried sans coffin. They rot a little faster than Christians.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. While I can imagine some Muslims are nice, I believe it likely has more to do with the influence of a Judaeo/Christian biblical based ethics than trying to destroy "infidels".
> ...



You know as much about Islam as needed to convert in the 10 seconds it takes


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



God is an Arab and understands only Arabic LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> View attachment 157744
> 
> 8 quotes from Prophet Muhammad to brighten your day



Muhammad quotes: 

Women are mentally deficient. 

Hell is inhabited mostly by women. 

Muslims may rape female slaves without using birth control.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> I see my post was edited. It says it was offensive. Dear mods the truth is not offensive, it is the truth. Muhammad was a pedophile.



Islamic custom of child marriage is based on Muhammad’s own marriage to a child Very depraved culture


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 8, 2017)

* The Quran’s Impact on the World (2)*

Pope Gregory I, head of the Catholic Church and a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad, had this to say:

“What is there now, I ask of delight in this world? Everywhere we observe strife; fields are depopulated, the land has returned to solitude…And yet the blows of Divine justice have no end, because among the blows those guilty of evil acts are not corrected…”​
Gregory was referring to the oppression and tyranny he was facing at the hands of the Germanic Lombards and he was bemoaning the pitiful condition of his world, the world of the city of Rome. The Pope was not alone in his grief, as almost every society in the world was experiencing some oppression and injustice. 
Syrian Orthodox Christians were witnessing heavy persecution due to their differences with the ruling Byzantine Church. 
The Egyptian Coptic Church was also under the persecution of the Byzantines and Jews were on the brink of extinction at the hands of the Catholic Church in Spain.

It was against this backdrop that the Qur’an was revealed, transforming not only Arabia but also the rest of world.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Muslims believe they do not go to paradise after death no matter how good their behavior Instead, Muslims rot in their graves until Judgment Day Which, of course, hasn’t arrived during 1400 years of Islam. So, Muslims live in constant fear
> 
> Sounds like a recipe for happiness, eh? LOL



not the muslims I have known  (lots)   Going to Jannah is
a NOW thing------just tie a bomb to your ass and blow up
in Tel Aviv------and you are TRANSPORTED TO JANNAH
forthwith -----there is a period of time that  Jinns try to bite
you if your body is neglected


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I see my post was edited. It says it was offensive. Dear mods the truth is not offensive, it is the truth. Muhammad was a pedophile.
> ...



the problem muslims have in disposing of child marriage is that  MUHUMMAD DID IT------muslims cannot bring themselves to admit that muhummad did anything NOT WONDERFUL


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> * The Quran’s Impact on the World (2)*
> 
> Pope Gregory I, head of the Catholic Church and a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad, had this to say:
> 
> ...



the Koran was the galvanizing force for the most massive genocides the world had seen to that point------and since-----
dead bodies NOT IN THE MILLIONS---but in the hundreds of
millions.    ----and now---still counting.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > * The Quran’s Impact on the World (2)*
> ...



Koran was simply Muhammad’s narcissistic outlet, from ranting about relatives and others who didn’t believe his bullshit prophetic “messages” to the bullshit prophetic “messages” themselves to his sock puppet Allah permitting unlimited wives including his incestuous marriage to a former daughter-in-law and looting caravans and benefitting financially. I could go on, but the Koran is a complete scam according to scholars


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Yes, Muhammad is idealized as Islam’s Perfect Man, however, many Muslims are unaware of the sordid details of his life


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims believe they do not go to paradise after death no matter how good their behavior Instead, Muslims rot in their graves until Judgment Day Which, of course, hasn’t arrived during 1400 years of Islam. So, Muslims live in constant fear
> ...



Standard Islamic belief is Muslims do not even have a chance for paradise until Judgment Day. Until such time, every Muslim since Islam’s inception is rotting in their graves until everyone is resurrected and judged


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



the greatest modern day saints of islam----like Wafa Idris who tied a bomb to her ass with the mission to kill as  many jewish children as she could -----is always depicted
to muslim children as joyfully romping in Jannah NOW-----something like  Mary on a thrown up there in HEAVEN.    ----
eternal bliss.      Judgement day not withstanding.    I have
never heard of your version as an absolute----WAIT UNTIL 
JUDGEMENT DAY or your concept of rotting-------Muhummad never rotted--------he has palaces in JANNAH------and raisins


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

before getting a permanent address in Jannah-----dead muslims have Jinns nipping at their toes


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Judgment Day is a major belief in Islam, stolen, of course, from Judaism. Only on JD are all Muslims, since the beginning of Islam, judged for paradise or hell Since they’re buried, rotting is only natural, until they’re resurrected and called to account

I believe the constant uncertainty of paradise and the attendant fear leads many Muslims to be mentally ill


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



I tried to find this  "rot in the grave till judgement day"   thing
by google------but could not.     I still do not believe that the BIG MO is not YET IN JANNAH. --------uhm------happily residing in the big yeshiva in the sky with the great sages----
is not reserved till   JD  as far as I know.     Dante has a highly populated hell and heaven----ALREADY MADE


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Does the torment of the grave continue until the Day of Resurrection?  - islamqa.info


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



thanks-----so either you IMAGINE YOU ARE IN JANNAH 
(or in Jahhanam)      until you finally get there or you actually get there right away       -----SAME THING


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There is no fasttrack to paradise in Islam even for good behavior. You must wait until you’re resurrected on Judgment Day. So, all Muslims for 1400 years are in their graves waiting Sucks to be Muslim!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



That is not what I have heard or read.     ------I doubt it is a 
majority opinion amongst the geniuses of  Al Azhar-----if it
is they are not telling that stuff to the  "simple folk"


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> There is no fasttrack to paradise in Islam even for good behavior. You must wait until you’re resurrected on Judgment Day.


Christian's also must wait for Judgement Day to be resurrected from the grave according to the Bible.

So what's your point?   ......


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no fasttrack to paradise in Islam even for good behavior. You must wait until you’re resurrected on Judgment Day.
> ...



No. In Christianity, salvation and heaven for righteous behavior are immediate.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It’s basic Islamic theology.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Sheeeesh-----do you think that most muslims of the world actually KNOW that their greatest heroes  including muhummad  are not YET IN JANNAH


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> No. In Christianity, salvation and heaven for righteous behavior are immediate.


Nope......the Bible says there will be a Judgement Day and your name must be in the Book of Life to enter heaven.

Maybe you should read and learn about your bible first, before you start talking about Islam.     ......


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > No. In Christianity, salvation and heaven for righteous behavior are immediate.
> ...



where does it say that?      You seem to imagine that  "DA BIBLE"   is like the Koran--------a book of rules based on the
life of the PERFECT MAN-------muhummad.   If you refer to the OT-----there is no  PERFECT man.     If you refer to the
NT-----the proband is an aspect of  THE ONE GOD-----incarnate


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Jesus is a hero in Islam, but for perverted reasons—Muslims believe “Muslim Jesus” will return, proclaim Islam and, finally, destroy Christianity.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

sunni----where are you?       are there no beings YET IN JANNAH------the party awaits  JUDGEMENT DAY?


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible, in part for fear that Muslims would learn that much biblical material appears in the Koran, but with many variances and discrepancies.

Strangely, Muslims claim the Bible was somehow falsified, though, they cannot explain how this allegedly occurred and when. They do, however, revere the so-called Gospel of Barnabas as the true Islamic Gospel Just one problem: This actually is a proven forgery


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible,


Incorrect Poindexter

I have read the entire Bible many times.

Judging by your posts. I know the Bible far better than you.   .....


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible,
> ...



You read the Bible BEFORE becoming a Muslim. D’oh!


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible,
> ...




Funny: Muslims know the Bible Except, you clowns believe Gospel of Barnabas, a proven forgery written in Italian, is authentic LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> sunni----where are you?       are there no beings YET IN JANNAH------the party awaits  JUDGEMENT DAY?


My understanding/belief is that Muslims will be questioned and judged by the Creator before entering Paradise.

Although, martyr's (Shahids) will go straight to Paradise immediately.   ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> You read the Bible BEFORE becoming a Muslim. D’oh!


Before and After numbnuts.

There is no prohibition against reading the Bible / Torah in Islam.   .....


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> sunni----where are you?       are there no beings YET IN JANNAH------the party awaits  JUDGEMENT DAY?





Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > No. In Christianity, salvation and heaven for righteous behavior are immediate.
> ...



Judgment Day in Judaism is every New Year, followed by Day of Atonement for any sins.

Now, you know.

Keep worrying about not getting into the Islamic Whorehouse in the sky!


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > You read the Bible BEFORE becoming a Muslim. D’oh!
> ...



Muslims are strongly discouraged from reading the Bible. Islamic bookstores do not sell the Bible. Only the fake Gospel of Barnabas

Go to sleep,


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Islamic bookstores do not sell the Bible.


Christian and Jewish bookstores don't sell the Qur'an.

So what's your point?  .....


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic bookstores do not sell the Bible.
> ...



Jews and Christians are not discouraged from reading the Koran,

 Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible. Muslims are deeply insecure Ruling on studying the books of the People of the Book for the purpose of da‘wah (calling them to Islam), and the ruling on studying comparative religion. - islamqa.info


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic bookstores do not sell the Bible.
> ...



Incidentally, where is the Injil that the Koran says was given to Jesus? Nowhere to be found, cuz there never was any Injil given to Jesus. Muhammad was confused and didn’t realize Gospels are ABOUT Jesus and were not GIVEN to Jesus, and Gospels were written long after Jesus. 

Islam is a hoax


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sunni----where are you?       are there no beings YET IN JANNAH------the party awaits  JUDGEMENT DAY?
> ...



thanks sunni-----I kinda was already under the impression that sluts who tie bombs to their asses for the glory of allah----
go DIRECTLY TO JANNAH  and need not even pass the hymen test


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic bookstores do not sell the Bible.
> ...



I have at least seven copies of the NOBLE BOOK OF KHARAH-------fellow posters----never BUY that thing-----they are given out like handbills for the latest circus---free of charge and you can pick the up at any book dump labeled  "FREE BOOKS".  
Those muslims who insist that they MUST send you a copy---
do not give out your mailing address


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



"discouraged from reading the bible"    In shariah shit holes---
a non muslim who gives a bible to a muslim is subject to the death penalty


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Muslims claim the Bible was falsified BUT in 1400 years have provided no proof for this false claim Ask Muslims how this allegedly occurred and when, and they have no idea.

“Allah” waited 500+ years after the Gospels to correct the falsified Gospels with the “correct” Koran? Why not correct them immediately? The whole Islam thing is ridiculous!

The Bible is banned for Muslims because of the fear that they will learn that the Koran (ie Muhammad) copied from it and with many variances, discrepancies and errors in the Koran,


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Get this: Muslims revere the so-called Gospel of Barnabas, sold in Islamic bookstores, as the authentic Islamic Gospel Just 1 problem: It’s a proven forgery, originally written in Italian. When did Italian become an Islamic language? LOL

These people are a hoot!


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Koran claims an Injil (Gospel) was revealed to Jesus Ask Muslims where this alleged Injil is and they have no idea Some claim Gospel of Barnabas, a forgery written around 1500 AD, is the Injil. Absurd!

Scholars believe Muhammad, who wrote the Koran, was confused and thought the Gospels were revealed to Jesus, clueless that they are biographies about Jesus written decades after Jesus. Oops!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

I was but 19 when I first stumbled into the  ISLAMIC POV---regarding the forgery which is the bible.     ----me,  college student----wording in large, semi rural  hospital as a weekend clerk---short and taciturn.   -------the young doc interns ----who hailed from south-east asia----liked to talk to me.  -----probably based on my long hair and short stature------I looked almost human to them   (the area was full of  5' 7"  scary blond farmers' daughters)      THEY wanted to TEACH me all about the "beauty of islam"    That the bible is a gross forgery is an ABSOLUTE belief in muslim countries-------something like   "....COLUMBUS 
SAILED THE OCEAN BLUE...."     -----the teaching that muslim kids know at age four is-----the "bible"---ie OT AND NT  exist for one purpose-----"GROSS LIES THAT EXIST ONLY FOR THE PURPOSE OF DISPUTING ISLAM"---written by "LIARS"   (ie Christians and Joos) ---by  "THE ENEMIES OF ISLAAAAM"---and constantly revised by the "evil priests and rabbis"      There is no arguing with this  "FACT"


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Jews and Christians are not discouraged from reading the Koran, Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible. Muslims are deeply insecure Ruling on studying the books of the People of the Book for the purpose of da‘wah (calling them to Islam), and the ruling on studying comparative religion. - islamqa.info


Just one scholars opinion. Not a legal ruling.   .....


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 9, 2017)

The reason why Democrats and Muslims adore each other so much is because they are both hate filled brainwashed fanatics


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The reason why Democrats and Muslims adore each other so much because they are both hate filled brainwashed fanatics


Democrats may adore Muslims, but believe me, Muslims do not adore Democrats.  

They are just useful idiots.   .....


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I was but 19 when I first stumbled into the  ISLAMIC POV---regarding the forgery which is the bible.     ----me,  college student----wording in large, semi rural  hospital as a weekend clerk---short and taciturn.   -------the young doc interns ----who hailed from south-east asia----liked to talk to me.  -----probably based on my long hair and short stature------I looked almost human to them   (the area was full of  5' 7"  scary blond farmers' daughters)      THEY wanted to TEACH me all about the "beauty of islam"    That the bible is a gross forgery is an ABSOLUTE belief in muslim countries-------something like   "....COLUMBUS
> SAILED THE OCEAN BLUE...."     -----the teaching that muslim kids know at age four is-----the "bible"---ie OT AND NT  exist for one purpose-----"GROSS LIES THAT EXIST ONLY FOR THE PURPOSE OF DISPUTING ISLAM"---written by "LIARS"   (ie Christians and Joos) ---by  "THE ENEMIES OF ISLAAAAM"---and constantly revised by the "evil priests and rabbis"      There is no arguing with this  "FACT"





irosie91 said:


> I was but 19 when I first stumbled into the  ISLAMIC POV---regarding the forgery which is the bible.     ----me,  college student----wording in large, semi rural  hospital as a weekend clerk---short and taciturn.   -------the young doc interns ----who hailed from south-east asia----liked to talk to me.  -----probably based on my long hair and short stature------I looked almost human to them   (the area was full of  5' 7"  scary blond farmers' daughters)      THEY wanted to TEACH me all about the "beauty of islam"    That the bible is a gross forgery is an ABSOLUTE belief in muslim countries-------something like   "....COLUMBUS
> SAILED THE OCEAN BLUE...."     -----the teaching that muslim kids know at age four is-----the "bible"---ie OT AND NT  exist for one purpose-----"GROSS LIES THAT EXIST ONLY FOR THE PURPOSE OF DISPUTING ISLAM"---written by "LIARS"   (ie Christians and Joos) ---by  "THE ENEMIES OF ISLAAAAM"---and constantly revised by the "evil priests and rabbis"      There is no arguing with this  "FACT"



Facts are irrelevant to Muslims. Gospels were completed about 100 AD; Koran was completed about 650 AD, 500+ years later. If Gospels were falsified, why did Allah wait so long to “correct” them with the Koran? Makes no sense!


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > The reason why Democrats and Muslims adore each other so much because they are both hate filled brainwashed fanatics
> ...



Funny: Muslims calling others idiots. Meanwhile, Muslims believe a Jesus body-double was REALLY crucified, as portrayed in the “infallible” Koran.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > The reason why Democrats and Muslims adore each other so much because they are both hate filled brainwashed fanatics
> ...



Muslims believe Muhammad, a caveman who robbed caravans and claimed to travel on a flying donkey, was a prophet Who are the idiots, after all?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Who are the idiots, after all?


You ......


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jews and Christians are not discouraged from reading the Koran, Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible. Muslims are deeply insecure Ruling on studying the books of the People of the Book for the purpose of da‘wah (calling them to Islam), and the ruling on studying comparative religion. - islamqa.info
> ...



Funny: Muslims claim the Bible is a forgery, with absolutely no evidence, BUT revere Gospel of Barnabas, an actual forgery, as the true Islamic Gospel. LOL


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the idiots, after all?
> ...





Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the idiots, after all?
> ...



Muhammad’s own peeps ridiculed his bogus flying donkey as “a plain absurdity” They knew.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jews and Christians are not discouraged from reading the Koran, Muslims are discouraged from reading the Bible. Muslims are deeply insecure Ruling on studying the books of the People of the Book for the purpose of da‘wah (calling them to Islam), and the ruling on studying comparative religion. - islamqa.info
> ...



the issue is really not the thumb twiddling yammerings of this or that imam dog-----the REAL ISSUE IS PRACTICE.   It is fact that in shariah shit holes-----a dhimmi can be executed for so much as touching a Koran------and a whole village can go down if the dhimmi gives a bible to a muslim.   To know islam -----learn Islamic "law"----as PRACTICED


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 9, 2017)

It was against this backdrop that the Qur’an was revealed, transforming not only Arabia but also the rest of world. One of the reasons for the revelation of the Qur’an was to bring mankind out of this state of oppression and injustice.

The Qur’an proclaimed loud and clear:

_“[This is] a Book which We have revealed to you, [O Muhammad], that you might bring mankind out of darknesses into the light by permission of their Lord – to the path of the Exalted in Might, the Praiseworthy_.” The Qur’an 14:1​
Peace and justice was not only delivered to the Arabs, but the whole world reaped the fruits of this blessing from God. As we will see, the peace and justice emanating from the Islamic system produced some of the most civilised societies in the history of mankind.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

[QUOTE="Ancient lion,

Peace and justice was not only delivered to the Arabs, but the whole world reaped the fruits of this blessing from God. As we will see, the peace and justice emanating from the Islamic system produced some of the most civilised societies in the history of mankind.[/QUOTE]

name one


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> It was against this backdrop that the Qur’an was revealed, transforming not only Arabia but also the rest of world. One of the reasons for the revelation of the Qur’an was to bring mankind out of this state of oppression and injustice.
> 
> The Qur’an proclaimed loud and clear:
> 
> ...



Koran sanctions rape of female slaves and wife-beating and polygamy and war and terrorism against non-Muslims.  Koran is a scourge on the civilized world


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> It was against this backdrop that the Qur’an was revealed, transforming not only Arabia but also the rest of world. One of the reasons for the revelation of the Qur’an was to bring mankind out of this state of oppression and injustice.
> 
> The Qur’an proclaimed loud and clear:
> 
> ...



Only fools believe the Koran was revealed by God. Muhammad’s own peeps knew what scholars have long-known: Koran was simply Muhammad’s poor attempt to recycle the Bible for Arabs ⤵️


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > It was against this backdrop that the Qur’an was revealed, transforming not only Arabia but also the rest of world. One of the reasons for the revelation of the Qur’an was to bring mankind out of this state of oppression and injustice.
> ...



but consider how CIVILIZED it made arabs


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



Muhammad and his Arab thugs were caravan robbers Civilized?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

actually---there was a time when arabs were getting civilized----sorta.      It was in the latter part of the  BC era and then the
early part of the  AD era-------when   Zoroastrians,  Jews and
Christians were taking up activity along the silk road and settling
in parts of Arabia -------making OUTPOSTS along the trail


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



They would not have been caravan robbers-----had there
being no caravans.   Blame that stuff on the  Zoroastrians,
and Christians and Jews who like to trade----east >>>west   and  west >>>east


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> actually---there was a time when arabs were getting civilized----sorta.      It was in the latter part of the  BC era and then the
> early part of the  AD era-------when   Zoroastrians,  Jews and
> Christians were taking up activity along the silk road and settling
> in parts of Arabia -------making OUTPOSTS along the trail



Arab hanifs were a kind of monotheist who lived before Islam It’s believed they were influenced by Jews and Christians. Muhammad was a crazy narcissist who claimed to be a prophet but he did not bring monotheism to Arabia


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Here, Allah (ie Muhammad) recruits followers with promises of loot and sex What a scam!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



the most EFFECTIVE manipulation of the idiot adolescent mind    JANNAH AND ETERNAL ORGASMS IN THE 
'holy'   CAT HOUSE IN THE SKY


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Muhammad was a manipulator not a prophet. He knew what impoverished, sexually charged Bedouins craved and it wasn’t spiritual guidance!


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 10, 2017)

*HOW THE QUR’AN BROUGHT JUSTICE TO THE WORLD*

Just how did the Qur’an and early Muslims go about reforming society? This is the testimony of *Ja’far bin Abi Talib*, who was a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad. Here he informed the* king of Abyssinia* about the condition of his people and the positive change Islam had brought for them:

“_O King, we were an uncivilised people, worshipping idols, eating corpses, committing abominations, breaking natural ties, treating guests badly, and our strong devoured our weak. Thus we were until God sent us an apostle whose lineage, truth, trustworthiness, and clemency we know._
_ He summoned us to acknowledge God’s unity and to worship him and to renounce the stones and images which we and our fathers formerly worshipped. He commanded us to speak the truth, be faithful to our engagements, mindful of the ties of kinship and kindly hospitality, and to refrain from crimes and bloodshed. _
_He forbade us to commit abominations and to speak lies, and to devour the property of orphans, to vilify chaste women. He commanded us to worship God alone and not associate anything with him, and he gave us orders about prayer, almsgiving, and fasting. We confessed his truth and believed in him, and we followed him in what he had brought from God, and we worshipped God without associating aught with him_…”​
The people of Arabia were transformed within few decades and they became the torch bearers of a new civilisation in the world, a civilisation that would change the course of human history forever. Prophet Mohammad and his followers liberated not only their own people from tyranny; they also brought freedom to the neighbouring world. The Qur’an stipulated that Muslims must help the oppressed at all cost, regardless of whom and where they are:

And what is [the matter] with you that you fight not in the cause of God and [for] the oppressed among men, women, and children who say, “Our Lord, take us out of this city of oppressive people and appoint for us from Yourself a protector and appoint for us from Yourself a helper?” The Qur’an 4:75​
The Muslims were thus charged to help oppressed people of the world. History testifies to the fact that the early Muslims rescued the populations of Syria, Egypt and Spain from a reign of tyranny.


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 10, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *HOW THE QUR’AN BROUGHT JUSTICE TO THE WORLD*
> 
> Just how did the Qur’an and early Muslims go about reforming society? This is the testimony of *Ja’far bin Abi Talib*, who was a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad. Here he informed the* king of Abyssinia* about the condition of his people and the positive change Islam had brought for them:
> 
> ...


And replaced it with their own tyranny. The only way to set anyone free is to free their soul from bondage. This only Christ can do through faith in HIM and HIM alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *HOW THE QUR’AN BROUGHT JUSTICE TO THE WORLD*
> 
> Just how did the Qur’an and early Muslims go about reforming society? This is the testimony of *Ja’far bin Abi Talib*, who was a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad. Here he informed the* king of Abyssinia* about the condition of his people and the positive change Islam had brought for them:
> 
> ...



what history is that?     I have relatives that resided in the Middle east-----and, in fact,  Spain who had resided in SPAIN since long before muhummad was born and before arab militants rampaged across north Africa and parts of Europe. 
In the course of my life I have been acquainted with lots of
Iranians------THEY certainly do not accuse muslims of bringing "peace" or justice.       Even the muslims amongst them are DISGUSTED at the very sound of spoken Arabic.
(quite a paradox)     Hubby was born in a land that was LOVELY  until ------muslims got there----and his community became the oppressed under the filth of the PACT OF OMAR.    The "GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST" 
included the most comprehensive genocides that the world had ever seen to that time and SINCE------and counting


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *HOW THE QUR’AN BROUGHT JUSTICE TO THE WORLD*
> 
> Just how did the Qur’an and early Muslims go about reforming society? This is the testimony of *Ja’far bin Abi Talib*, who was a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad. Here he informed the* king of Abyssinia* about the condition of his people and the positive change Islam had brought for them:
> 
> ...




Koran justice?

Koran sanctions rape of female slaves

Koran permits wife-beating

Koran authorizes war against Christians and Jews, and their subjugation, and murder of other non-Muslims

Koran does not recognize non-Muslims as equal

Islamic countries are based on Islamic law which is based on the Koran: Not 1 Islamic country is a free democracy. Islamic countries are the most repressive in the world


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 11, 2017)

*SYRIA RESCUED FROM BYZANTINE EMPIRE*

Following the death of Prophet Muhammad, in the reign of the second Caliph, Umar bin Khattab, the Muslim armies began liberating the people of Syria from the Byzantines (Romans). The Christians of Syria were divided in many different denominations, such as Monophysites, Jacobites and Nestorians, and almost all of them were facing severe persecution at the hands of the ruling Byzantine Church. *Dionysius of Tel-Mahre*, a Jacobite patriarch from 818 to 845 CE, stated in his chronicle that the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius sent an army to expel the Muslims out of Syria and recapture the land. The Muslim forces decided to withdraw from Syrian cities in order to fight an open pitch battle with the Byzantines. Whilst pulling back, the Muslims decided, out of fairness, to refund the money which they had taken as tribute from the Syrian Christians:

Abu Ubaydah, whom Umar had put in command of the Arabs, ordered Habib b. Maslama to return to the Emesenes the tribute which he had exacted from them with this message: “*We are both bound by our mutual oaths. Now we are going to do battle with the Romans. If we return, this tribute is ours; but if we are defeated and do not return, we are absolved of our oaths*.”​
This was an unprecedented demonstration of honesty and justice. The non-Muslims pay a poll tax to the Islamic state so that their lives, religion and property are protected under the rule of the Muslims. In this case the Muslims knew that they were unable to protect the Christians of Syria due to an imminent attack by Heraclius, and therefore it was not fair to keep the money if they couldn’t protect the masses. Also, one must note that this was taking place in seventh century Syria where plunder, robbery and injustice were a common occurrence and the Muslims had shocked the Syrians with their merciful conduct. Another point worth mentioning is that this incident is narrated by a ninth century Christian source, which testifies that the Muslims did not abuse power and they did not betray the trust that the Christians had bestowed upon them. Why did the Muslims return such big sums to the Christians? Why didn’t they keep this wealth when they needed it the most, as they were facing a much larger army than themselves? The response to all these perplexing questions is that these Muslims obeyed God and followed His injunctions in the Qur’an:

“God commands you [people] to return things entrusted to you to their rightful owners, and, if you judge between people, to do so with justice: God’s instructions to you are excellent, for He hears and sees everything.” The Qur’an 5:58​
The Christians of Syria preferred the Muslim rule over the oppressive Byzantines, as the Muslims had brought justice and good governance. Moreover after the Muslims defeated the Byzantine army and returned to Syria, they were welcomed back as heroes. *Dionysius *confirms this:

“So the Arabs left Damascus and pitched camp by the river Yarmuk. As the Romans marched towards the Arab camp every city and village on their way which had surrendered to the Arabs shouted threats at them. As for crimes the Romans committed on their passage, they are unspeakable, and their unseemliness ought not even to be brought to mind…The Arabs returned, elated with their great victory, to Damascus; and *the Damascenes greeted them outside the city and welcomed them joyfully in*, and all treaties and assurances were reaffirmed.”​
One cannot imagine the conquered welcoming the conqueror “joyfully”. Yet it happened in Syria once upon a time.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *SYRIA RESCUED FROM BYZANTINE EMPIRE*
> 
> Following the death of Prophet Muhammad, in the reign of the second Caliph, Umar bin Khattab, the Muslim armies began liberating the people of Syria from the Byzantines (Romans). The Christians of Syria were divided in many different denominations, such as Monophysites, Jacobites and Nestorians, and almost all of them were facing severe persecution at the hands of the ruling Byzantine Church. *Dionysius of Tel-Mahre*, a Jacobite patriarch from 818 to 845 CE, stated in his chronicle that the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius sent an army to expel the Muslims out of Syria and recapture the land. The Muslim forces decided to withdraw from Syrian cities in order to fight an open pitch battle with the Byzantines. Whilst pulling back, the Muslims decided, out of fairness, to refund the money which they had taken as tribute from the Syrian Christians:
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *SYRIA RESCUED FROM BYZANTINE EMPIRE*
> 
> Following the death of Prophet Muhammad, in the reign of the second Caliph, Umar bin Khattab, the Muslim armies began liberating the people of Syria from the Byzantines (Romans). The Christians of Syria were divided in many different denominations, such as Monophysites, Jacobites and Nestorians, and almost all of them were facing severe persecution at the hands of the ruling Byzantine Church. *Dionysius of Tel-Mahre*, a Jacobite patriarch from 818 to 845 CE, stated in his chronicle that the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius sent an army to expel the Muslims out of Syria and recapture the land. The Muslim forces decided to withdraw from Syrian cities in order to fight an open pitch battle with the Byzantines. Whilst pulling back, the Muslims decided, out of fairness, to refund the money which they had taken as tribute from the Syrian Christians:
> 
> ...



for those who do not know-----muslim girls are actually taught that ----when muslim galloped in on horseback---lopping heads off------girls would rush out of their homes and BEG THE MUSLIM BOYS to rape them.     It's an adolescent wet
dream-----    but both the teenaged girls and boys BUY INTO IT--------for the rest of their lives


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2017)

As for the  JIZYA  being  a payment for  "protection"------it is--very much like the protection money that the Mafia has extorted in the history of the USA.     The only protection Dhimmis need is from muslims themselves------and even when the money is paid---they don't get that either.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 11, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> As for the  JIZYA  being  a payment for  "protection"------it is--very much like the protection money that the Mafia has extorted in the history of the USA.     The only protection Dhimmis need is from muslims themselves------and even when the money is paid---they don't get that either.



Does the GOP tax plan affect jizya?


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *SYRIA RESCUED FROM BYZANTINE EMPIRE*
> 
> Following the death of Prophet Muhammad, in the reign of the second Caliph, Umar bin Khattab, the Muslim armies began liberating the people of Syria from the Byzantines (Romans). The Christians of Syria were divided in many different denominations, such as Monophysites, Jacobites and Nestorians, and almost all of them were facing severe persecution at the hands of the ruling Byzantine Church. *Dionysius of Tel-Mahre*, a Jacobite patriarch from 818 to 845 CE, stated in his chronicle that the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius sent an army to expel the Muslims out of Syria and recapture the land. The Muslim forces decided to withdraw from Syrian cities in order to fight an open pitch battle with the Byzantines. Whilst pulling back, the Muslims decided, out of fairness, to refund the money which they had taken as tribute from the Syrian Christians:
> 
> ...



Syria was populated by Jews and Christians long before Muslims existed. Muslims destroyed Syria


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the  JIZYA  being  a payment for  "protection"------it is--very much like the protection money that the Mafia has extorted in the history of the USA.     The only protection Dhimmis need is from muslims themselves------and even when the money is paid---they don't get that either.
> ...



no    Jizya is a straight POLL TAX----each person is
charged a specific sum regardless of ability to pay or
lack thereof.     The community either takes care of it
or the muzzies put on a GENERAL throat slitting party for the glory of allah.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 12, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Pay an extortionate Islamic tax or die Sounds like the Mafia!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



the Mafia was formed whilst muslims  OCCUPIED SICILY.  <<<<< a little discussed factoid but FASCINATING.   So much
of  Mafia  ETHOS is purely Islamic including its SECLUSION of females policy.    One of the interesting facts of MAFIA life is that DA WOMEN are not supposed to KNOW that is going on-------just accept it. -------that custom comes from islam.   Another----DA GIRLS don't know nuthin'  about sex-----also from islam.      Of course    PROTECTION MONEY------directly from the stinking ass of AL NABI


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Islam is like the Mafia: If you leave, you will die


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 13, 2017)

*EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION*

Like Syria, Egypt was also governed by the Byzantines. The ruling Byzantine Church was utterly against the existence of any doctrinal dissent. The Egyptians were mostly Jacobite Christians and did not agree with the Byzantine version of Christianity. The result of this disagreement was heavy persecution at the hands of the ruling elite. The eminent British orientalist and historian *Thomas Arnold* summarised the situation as follows:

“The Jacobites, who formed the majority of the Christian population, had been very roughly handled by the Orthodox adherents of the court and subjected to indignities that have not been forgotten by their children even to the present day. Some were tortured and then thrown into the sea; many followed their Patriarch into exile to escape from the hands of their persecutors, while a large number disguised their real opinions under a pretended acceptance of the Council of Chalcedon.”​
When the Muslims arrived in Egypt, lead by ‘Amr bin al-‘Aas, a contemporary of Prophet Muhammad and close companion of his, they were greeted as liberators and the Egyptian Coptic Christians even supported their intervention. *John of Nikiu* (690 CE), a Coptic bishop in Nikiu (Egypt), asserted that one of the reasons for the Muslim success in Egypt was the hatred of the masses for the Byzantines and that the Egyptians not only refused to fight the Muslims, they actually supported the conquest:

“When Muslims saw the weakness of the Romans and the hostility of the people to the emperor Heraclius because of the persecution wherewith he had visited all the land of Egypt in regard to the orthodox faith at the instigation of Cyrus the Chalcedonian Patriarch [in office 631/2-41], they became bolder and stronger in the war…And people began to help the Muslims.”​


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION*
> 
> Like Syria, Egypt was also governed by the Byzantines. The ruling Byzantine Church was utterly against the existence of any doctrinal dissent. The Egyptians were mostly Jacobite Christians and did not agree with the Byzantine version of Christianity. The result of this disagreement was heavy persecution at the hands of the ruling elite. The eminent British orientalist and historian *Thomas Arnold* summarised the situation as follows:
> 
> ...




SO?    Lots of the Afghanis were DELIGHTED with the TALIBAN PIGS-----for awhile.     Long ago when I was young----I worked with a fairly young  Iranian Doc------he was delighted with the over throw of the SHAH---for awhile, too.     Now muslims in Egypt are slaughtering Christians---_WHOLE SALE     (anyone interested--there are lots of Copts in the USA-------if you find one who will trust you not to rat him out to the muslims----he will tell you what really goes on there and has been going on for 
CENTURIES)​


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION*
> 
> Like Syria, Egypt was also governed by the Byzantines. The ruling Byzantine Church was utterly against the existence of any doctrinal dissent. The Egyptians were mostly Jacobite Christians and did not agree with the Byzantine version of Christianity. The result of this disagreement was heavy persecution at the hands of the ruling elite. The eminent British orientalist and historian *Thomas Arnold* summarised the situation as follows:
> 
> ...



Ancient Egyptians, long before Islam, pioneered agriculture and Egypt was called Bread Basket of the Roman Empire

Islamic Egypt is just a basket case and must import its own food including wheat


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION*
> ...



Even Gaza was highly productive---agriculturally----before islam got there.     In fact,  history shows us that islam galvanizes lots of changes------it creates deserts out of gardens----invariably.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Happiness in Islam: Not needing to bother with reading and writing LOL Nearly 40% of Muslim world’s population unable read or write: IINA Report


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Happiness in Islam: Not needing to bother with reading and writing LOL Nearly 40% of Muslim world’s population unable read or write: IINA Report



Emulation of DA HOLY MOLEY BIG MOE


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION*
> 
> Like Syria, Egypt was also governed by the Byzantines. The ruling Byzantine Church was utterly against the existence of any doctrinal dissent. The Egyptians were mostly Jacobite Christians and did not agree with the Byzantine version of Christianity. The result of this disagreement was heavy persecution at the hands of the ruling elite. The eminent British orientalist and historian *Thomas Arnold* summarised the situation as follows:
> 
> ...



In 1971 The west Pakistani army entered EAST PAKISTAN----in FORCE------the east Pakistani girls greeted them with love and enthusiasm and said    PLEASE RAPE US-----.  
The  wonderful Sunni west Pakistani soldiers ------for their
pleasure-----raped  at least 1/4 million girls----FOR THE GLORY OF ALLAH       The bangla deshi girls have been grateful every since.    There are lots of Bangladeshis in the
USA    (well not lots---but some)   Find a few and congratulate them on being invaded by the wonderful sunni west Pakistani army.  -------(make sure you are not cornered and can RUN...


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION*
> ...



Koran sanctions rape of females whom your right hand possesses (ie captives)—Muslims are merely following Allah’s desires


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



Allah had a good time with his randy pal-----muhummad


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Muhammad’s sock puppet AKA Allah texted him convenient messages such as divine permission for unlimited wives It’s good to be Allah’s Apostle! LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



friends in high places


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 21, 2017)

*EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION -2-*

It is to be noted that these are contemporary Christian sources testifying that the Muslims were actually supported by the Egyptian Coptic Christians against the Byzantine Christians. If the Byzantines had treated the masses justly, then wouldn’t the Coptic population of Egypt have fought alongside the Byzantines against the Muslims? It was the tolerant attitude of the Muslims and the barbarity of the Byzantines which facilitated the rapid downfall of the Byzantines in the land of the Pharaohs.

If the oppression and injustice as exhibited by the Byzantines was just the norm for ruling powers, then why didn’t the Muslims act in the same way? Like with all matters in life, Muslims are bound to act according to the code of conduct laid out in the Qur’an, and war is no exception. If Muslims happen to be at war, then even when they might be facing severe opposition, Muslims must be righteous and are prohibited from going to extremes:

“Fight in God’s cause against those who fight you, but do not overstep the limits: God does not love those who overstep the limits.” The Qur’an 2:190​
For example, Muslims are not allowed to harm innocent men, women and children. This can be seen in the instructions given to the Muslim army by their leader *Abu Bakr*, the first successor of Prophet Muhammad:

_“*I advise you ten things*: Do not kill women or children or an aged, infirm person.
 Do not cut down fruit-bearing trees. 
Do not destroy an inhabited place.
 Do not slaughter sheep or camels except for food.
 Do not burn bees and do not scatter them. 
Do not steal from the booty, and do not be cowardly_.”​


----------



## Mudda (Nov 21, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION -2-*
> 
> It is to be noted that these are contemporary Christian sources testifying that the Muslims were actually supported by the Egyptian Coptic Christians against the Byzantine Christians. If the Byzantines had treated the masses justly, then wouldn’t the Coptic population of Egypt have fought alongside the Byzantines against the Muslims? It was the tolerant attitude of the Muslims and the barbarity of the Byzantines which facilitated the rapid downfall of the Byzantines in the land of the Pharaohs.
> 
> ...


Most Christians testify that Mooslims are barbaric and backwards, so you'd be wrong. Again.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 21, 2017)

above is the shit taught to muslim children who cheer every time a Yazidi girl is raped by  LEGALLY   under the vile stench of KORANIC LAW.    My very own mother-in-law---ESCAPED the filth way back in the 1930s-------she,   according to the glorious Koran-----was supposed to be raped and enslaved to the local imam pig--------because her father died when she was eleven years old.    Circa  1970    1/4 million east Pakistani girls were raped LEGALLY according to the filth of muhummad and allah-------Yazidi and Nigerian girls are still being raped LEGALLY-----and millions of muslim boys jerk off daily just thinking about it


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION -2-*
> 
> It is to be noted that these are contemporary Christian sources testifying that the Muslims were actually supported by the Egyptian Coptic Christians against the Byzantine Christians. If the Byzantines had treated the masses justly, then wouldn’t the Coptic population of Egypt have fought alongside the Byzantines against the Muslims? It was the tolerant attitude of the Muslims and the barbarity of the Byzantines which facilitated the rapid downfall of the Byzantines in the land of the Pharaohs.
> 
> ...



Ancient Egyptians, who were not Muslims, pioneered agriculture and fed the Roman Empire. Egypt was called Breadbasket of the Roman Empire.

Today, backward Islamic Egypt imports its own food, including wheat.

Egypt has gone from bread basket to basket case under Islam


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 21, 2017)

If you have not heard the   BS   thrown around in mosques on Friday-------you would have NO IDEA how DESPERATE muslims are.      The objective of the  "KHUTBAH JUMAAT"  is
*"WE IS DA BEST"  *followed by a half hour of 
     "imagination"    that beats 1001 Arabian nights


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 21, 2017)

for the record-----for a history of Egyptian's  COPTIC population----talk to a Copt-----we got lots in the USA.     Do it carefully------
and remember that they have relatives in Egypt.    A copt will have to TRUST you before he gets candid about the situation
for copts in Egypt and their history there.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> for the record-----for a history of Egyptian's  COPTIC population----talk to a Copt-----we got lots in the USA.     Do it carefully------
> and remember that they have relatives in Egypt.    A copt will have to TRUST you before he gets candid about the situation
> for copts in Egypt and their history there.



Coptic Christians in Egypt, who predate Islam by 500+ years, are being exterminated by Muslims.

And, Jews lived in Egypt 1000+ years before Islam.

Muslims are latecomers.


----------



## JoelT1 (Nov 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> If you have not heard the   BS   thrown around in mosques on Friday-------you would have NO IDEA how DESPERATE muslims are.      The objective of the  "KHUTBAH JUMAAT"  is
> *"WE IS DA BEST"  *followed by a half hour of
> "imagination"    that beats 1001 Arabian nights



The Pyramids were built by ancient Egyptians who were not Muslims.

Muslims today threaten to destroy them as idols.


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 28, 2017)

*Former Islam hater and U.S Congressman about Islam *


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 28, 2017)

the "former congressman"  has is under INDICTMENT for a serious felony involving fraud and theft -------in a conspiracy
with his muslim handlers.   The poor man is DESPERATE ----the
content of the piece includes the kind of shit that gets thrown onto the floor Fridays in the weekly feces fliing called  "KHUTBAH JUMAAT"------for the record----the discussion of
language is filled with errors----it is childish


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 29, 2017)

*EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION -3-*

The Qur’an also instructs Muslims with regard to those non-Muslims who do not fight them:

“God does not forbid you to deal kindly and justly with anyone who has not fought you for your faith or driven you out of your homes: God loves the just.” The Qur’an 60:8​
Muslims are not supposed to fight anyone who desires peace and co-existence and in the absence of any religious hostility and persecution, they are commanded to be kind to all. *

Alfred J. Butler*, whose work on the Arab Conquest of Egypt is to this day an authoritative reference point, studied the relevant chronicles and made many profound statements pertaining to the Islamic leadership’s tolerance and protection of the Christian population in Egypt:

_“After all that the Copts had suffered at the hands of the Romans and the Patriarch Cyrus, it would not have been unnatural if they had desired to retaliate upon the Melkites [the Romans]. But any such design, if they cherished it, was sternly discountenanced by ‘Amr, [the Muslim conqueror of Egypt] whose government was wisely tolerant but perfectly impartial between the two forms of religion. Many facts might be cited in proof of this contention…two forms of Christianity must be imagined as subsisting side by side under the equal protection of the conquerors.”_​
It was the justice of Islam that appealed to both populations. Moreover the Coptics not only welcomed the Muslims, they facilitated the conquest by joining the ranks of the conquerors.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 29, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *EGYPT SAVED FROM BYZANTINE PERSECUTION -3-*
> 
> The Qur’an also instructs Muslims with regard to those non-Muslims who do not fight them:
> 
> ...



for REAL information on this topic------talk to copts.    We do have copts in the USA-----they are a LITERATE people and were literate even way back there in Medieval times when the filth from Arabia swept across northern Africa.    Sorry folks----they were more literate than lots of European Christians---they know their own history and carry the same kind of legacy that leads the Eastern Orthodox   ROBERT SPENCER to devote his life to WARNING US


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 2, 2017)

*SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY*

Muslims landed in Spain in 711 CE and many sources testify that they were welcomed by the population, as their reputation preceded them. This was, again, due to the severe persecution certain communities were facing therein. Under the Catholic Church’s rule, the Jewish community, in particular, was severely oppressed. The Catholic hierarchy in Spain held many councils to solve political and religious disputes and in these councils, severe edicts were issued against the Jews of Spain. One of the clauses in the text of the proceedings of the *Fourth Council of Toledo* (633 CE) states:

“We decree that the sons and daughters of the Jews should be separated from the company of their parents in order that they should not become further entangled in their deviation, and entrusted either to monasteries or to Christian, God fearing men and women, in order that they should learn from their way of life to venerate the faith and, educated on better things, progress in their morals as well as their faith.'​





Hence, the children of the Jews were to be forcefully converted to Catholicism. Jews weren’t the only ones facing tyranny but they were easy targets due to them being a minority and having a way of life that was distinct from their Christian persecutors. So, when the Muslims arrived, Jews were the first people to greet them as saviours. *Zion Zohar*, a Jewish American historian, confirms the appreciation that Jews felt for the Muslim arrival:

“Thus, when Muslims crossed the straits of Gibraltar from North Africa in 711 CE and invaded the Iberian Peninsula, Jews welcomed them as liberators from Christian Persecution.”​


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY*
> 
> Muslims landed in Spain in 711 CE and many sources testify that they were welcomed by the population, as their reputation preceded them. This was, again, due to the severe persecution certain communities were facing therein. Under the Catholic Church’s rule, the Jewish community, in particular, was severely oppressed. The Catholic hierarchy in Spain held many councils to solve political and religious disputes and in these councils, severe edicts were issued against the Jews of Spain. One of the clauses in the text of the proceedings of the *Fourth Council of Toledo* (633 CE) states:
> 
> ...


Islam was the worst thing to happen to Spain. EVER.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY*
> ...



Jews were subjected to FORCED CONVERSION to islam in
Moorish Spain leading to genocide of that community.    There was a SHORT period of time-----at the outset of Islamic invasion that muslims,  seeking ALLIANCE   held off on the 
reign of TERROR.    --------old cat knows that.  Thru that period of time----ie from the eighth century thru the sixteenth----jews caught between BOTH the Islamic and Christian worlds,  continually sought the LESSER EVIL which,  as it
turned out-------ended up being mostly in the Christian world---
(lousy as it was it tended to be better than shariah shit holes--
more or less-----old cat knows that)


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 4, 2017)

*SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY* *-2-*

The behaviour of the Muslims in Al-Andalus was no different to their conduct in Syria and Egypt. They facilitated freedom of religion for all people regardless of any differences. This was a golden opportunity for the Jews to flourish and make progress. Prior to the Muslim arrival, the Jews couldn’t imagine having religious freedom, as they were facing extinction at the hands of the Catholic Church. *Zion Zohar* summarised the benefits Jews reaped from the Muslim protection as follows:

“Born during this era of Islamic rule, the famous Golden Age of Spanish Jewry (circa 900-1200) produced such luminaries as: statesman and diplomat _Hasdai ibn Shaprut_, _vizier_ and army commander _Shmuel ha-Nagid_, poet-philosophers Solomon_ Ibn Gabriol _and _Judah Halevi_, and at the apex of them all, _Moses Ben Maimon_, also known among the Spaniards as Maimonides.”​
*Heinrich Graetz*, a nineteenth century Jewish historian expressed similar sentiments regarding Islamic rule:

“It was in these favourable circumstances that the Spanish Jews came under the rule of Mahometans [Muslims], as whose allies they esteemed themselves the equals of their co-religionists in Babylonia and Persia. They were kindly treated, obtained religious liberty, of which they had so long been deprived, were permitted to exercise jurisdiction over their co-religionists, and were only obliged, like the conquered Christians, to pay poll tax…”​




Thus the Islamic rule proved to be one of the best things in the history of Jewry. The Spanish Jews reached such a high level of learning and progress that they could now claim to be the leaders of the world Jewry. The Jews were certainly saved from extinction by the Muslim conquest of Al-Andalus. Moreover for the first time the three Abrahamic faiths were able to co-exist alongside one another in peace and harmony.


----------



## Taz (Dec 4, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY* *-2-*
> 
> The behaviour of the Muslims in Spain was no different to their conduct in Syria and Egypt. They facilitated freedom of religion for all people regardless of any differences. This was a golden opportunity for the Jews to flourish and make progress. Prior to the Muslim arrival, the Jews couldn’t imagine having religious freedom, as they were facing extinction at the hands of the Catholic Church. *Zion Zohar* summarised the benefits Jews reaped from the Muslim protection as follows:
> 
> ...


Spain was liberated when the mooslim hordes were defeated and sent packing.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Taz said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY* *-2-*
> ...



old cat is merely parroting mosque  BS----and the same shit TAUGHT to muslims in muslim countries and even in any muslim institution in non-muslim countries.   Spanish jews now claim to the the leaders of world jewry?     since when? 
Simply a baseless lie.     I have lots of relatives who fled the filth of islam in spain.    As to Maimonides----he was the person who INNOVATED the idea of being a jew in secret------where?    in shariah shit holes.    He was forced to pretend to convert to the FILTH in Morocco after fleeing---over the dead bodies of friends and relatives-----CORDOBA----because of MUSLIM POGROMS.   Some of his letters alluding to the massacres are STILL EXTANT.   Right now----SYRIA is allied with IRAN-----In fact Iranians hate arabs.   The alliance is simply a REPRISE of Islamic politics.  It lasts until the muslims involved decide to murder the  "others".   In modern times----the muslims of West Pakistan even managed to DECLARE THE MUSLIMS OF East Pakistan-----"takfir"   so that their boys could LEGALLY RAPE THE EAST PAKISTANI GIRLS.   My hubby was born a 
"happy dhimmi"-------fortunately he was rescued in an escape that began in the mid thirties to save his mom from rape under the filth of the islamic   DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW.   There has never been  a muslim majority country in which Christians and Jews----whilst they still existed there were not oppressed.  
(hindus and Buddhists and etc ALSO)   It was always just a matter of more or less-------and now or later.   Feel free to ask questions----by coincidence of history,  I have lots of relatives with ancestral background in shariah shit holes


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 6, 2017)

*SPAIN LIBERATED FROM TYRANNY* *-3-*

*Maria Rosa Menocal*, one of the authorities on medieval European literature, authored a book to pay her respect to the peaceful co-existence between three Abrahamic faiths in Al-Andalus and she titled it the “_Ornament of the world_”. Indeed, Spain had become an Ornament of the World but sadly this ornament was destroyed upon the departure of the Muslims, as Spanish historian *Ulick Burke* puts it painfully:

“The institutions that had flourished under the Moslem, died when the Moslem departed; and after four centuries of light and learning, Andalusia fell back, under the Christian rule, into a condition of ignorance and barbarism , nearly, if not quite, equal to that of the north western provinces of the peninsula…”​
This culminated with the Spanish Expulsion of 1492, an edict issued by Catholic Monarchs of Spain ordering the expulsion of Jews from the lands. From the 13th to the 16th centuries many European countries expelled the Jews from their territory on at least 15 occasions.

It is abundantly clear from the evidence seen above that the Muslim conquest of Spain initiated one of the brightest periods in the history of man. The darkness of oppression and injustice reigned over Spain prior to the Muslim arrival and it was the mercy of Islam that liberated the Jewish population.




This behaviour of the Muslims was not accidental; the previous examples of Syria and Egypt serve to demonstrate the consistency of their conduct in different lands and in different times. Thus the laws of the Qur’an are a mercy from God to mankind, Muslim and non Muslim alike, when they are implemented as intended by God, in accordance with the teachings of Prophet Muhammad:

“And We have not sent you, [O Muhammad], except as a mercy to the worlds.” The Qur’an 21:107​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 6, 2017)

^^^^^  Islamic revisionist BULL SHIT history


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 8, 2017)

*JUSTICE, TOLERANCE AND PEACEFUL CO-EXISTENCE -1-*

*The Quran’s Impact on the World  |*

Much of Western philosophy and science finds its basis in the thoughts and teachings of the ancient Greek philosophers. In the 6th century BCE the ancient Greeks broke away from a mythological approach to understanding the world, and it initiated an approach based on reason and evidence (what we call "rational thinking" today). It is defined largely by three great thinkers: Socrates, Plato and Aristotle.

Plato founded the Academy in Athens, the first institution of higher learning in the Western world, in around 387 BC which helped to lay the foundations of Western philosophy and science. The Academy endured for nearly 1,000 years as a beacon of higher learning, until it was closed by the Byzantine Emperor *Justinian* in 529 CE in an effort by the Catholic Church to suppress the heresy of pagan thought. The Greek ancient chronicler *John Malalas* recorded:

"During the consulship of *Decius *[529 CE], the Emperor issued a decree and sent it to Athens ordering that no one should teach philosophy nor interpret the laws."​
_Following the closure of the Greek schools of philosophy, Europe entered into a 1,000 year period of intellectual slumber. Thus the "lights went out" on rational thinking and Europe entered into the Dark Ages._


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 8, 2017)

So?       even in the "dark ages"     there remained a core of educated Christians and Jews who maintained literacy in Greek
and continued to hold the keys to the ancient greek writings---even as the Byzant  and Mesopotamia and the erstwhile
Greek empire and parts of the Roman empire was overrun by
barbarians from Arabia.   Zoroastrians were already ON THE RUN   with the arab invasion of Iran


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 9, 2017)

*JUSTICE, TOLERANCE AND PEACEFUL CO-EXISTENCE -2-*

*The Quran’s Impact on the World  |*

Indeed, Europe’s creative energies and inventiveness are acknowledged much later, only from the dawn of the “scientific revolution” in the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries. A good example that is characteristic of this era is that of the astronomer *Galileo*. In 1610 he published a work which promoted heliocentrism, which is the idea that the Earth and planets revolve around a relatively stationary Sun at the centre of the Solar System. Today science has confirmed that this model of the universe is correct, however at that time it conflicted with the prevailing theological belief that the Earth was the centre of the universe and that all heavenly bodies revolved around the Earth, known as geocentrism, a view which the Catholic Church held due to its literal interpretation of the Bible. Galileo’s discoveries were met with opposition within the Catholic Church, and in 1616 the Church formally declared heliocentrism to be heretical.





Heliocentric books were banned and Galileo was ordered to refrain from holding, teaching or defending heliocentric ideas. Later the Church found him “gravely suspect of heresy”, sentencing him to indefinite imprisonment. Galileo was kept under house arrest until his death in 1642.

_This intellectual slumber of Europe is in stark contrast to the Islamic world. The coming of the Qur’an in the seventh century not only transformed Arabia but also the lands that were under the control of the Muslims. The peace and sense of security that Islamic rule brought about consequently produced one of the most successful civilisations in the history of the world. _

While Europe was in the Dark Ages it was the Muslims that produced some of the best known scholars and work. *Victor Robinson*, a historian of science, eloquently summed up the contrast between medieval Europe and Islamic Spain:

“Europe was darkened at sunset, Cordova shone with public lamps; Europe was dirty, Cordova built a thousand baths; Europe was covered with vermin, Cordova changed its undergarments daily; Europe lay in mud, Cordova’s streets were paved; Europe’s palaces had smoke-holes in the ceiling, Cordova’s arabesques were exquisite; Europe’s nobility could not sign its name, Cordova’s children went to school; Europe’s monks could not read the baptismal service, Cordova’s teachers created a library of Alexandrian dimensions.”​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2017)

the Cordova of the 12th Century was a shariah shit hole in which non muslims were reduced to ENSLAVED STATUS and subjected to deadly  pogroms by Jihadist dogs and pigs.   Its claim to both advanced social institutions and scholarship PRECEDES  the stink of Arabian invasion -------but it fell into the
cosmic sewer based on its genocide of both Christian and Jewish scholars.    The well known   MAIMONIDES fled the stink of shariah oppression and forced conversion to the filth of islam to various countries in North Africe------muslim but not quite so disgusting as the Moorish filth in Spain in the 12th century.    Interestingly -----his service to the war lord  SALAADIN---who was not actually an ARAB but a BERBER  (read that kurd)---  salvaged the jewish community of Egypt.   His synagogue still stands but the vile ass lickers of muhummad do their thing------whereas muslims are permitted to pray in the  AL AQSA mosque which they built on the TEMPLE MOUNT which they STOLE-----jews cannot utter a prayer in the  temple of Maimonides------a clear example of the STENCH OF ISLAM


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 12, 2017)

*JUSTICE, TOLERANCE AND PEACEFUL CO-EXISTENCE -3-*

Some examples of Muslim advances in science are the mathematician *Al-Khawarizmi *who played a significant role in the development of _algebra_. He also came up with the concept of _algorithms_ which is why he is called the grandfather of computer science. The mathematical works of al-Khwarizmi were used in European universities up to the 17th century. The physician *Az-Zahrawi* is considered the greatest medieval _surgeon_ and is described by many as the father of modern surgery. He made pioneering discoveries in surgical procedures and instruments, for example the material he utilised for internal stitching is still used in surgery today.






The astronomer *Al-Sufi* made the earliest recorded observation of the _Andromeda Galaxy_. This was the first galaxy other than the Milky Way to be observed from Earth. The philosopher *Ibn Sina* is considered one of the greatest thinkers and scholars in history. He provided the first descriptions of _bacteria_ and _viral _organisms. He also discovered the contagious nature of _infectious diseases_ and introduced the concept of quarantine to limit the spread of disease. He has been so influential in medicine that he is referred to as _the father of modern medicine_.

You may be surprised to learn that many of the scientific words and terms we use today are taken from the Arabic language; this is a legacy of the discoveries of Muslim scientists. For example, the word “*algebra*” comes from the Arabic word “al-jabr”, taken from the title of one of the books by the Muslim mathematician al-Khwarizmi. The word “*algorithm*” is taken from al-Khwarizmi’s name itself. The word “*alchemy*” comes almost unchanged from the Arabic “al-kimya”.




*Figure :* Two instances of the modern application of algebra: a book of algebra for electronic circuits and a pocket calculator.

1001 Inventions: Contribution of Al-Khwarizmi to Mathematics and Geography


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2017)

^^^^^   debunked extensively--------Galen preceded all of them in medicine-----INDIA preceded all of them in algebra and  Zoroastrians did all the astronomy.    Muslim writers were able to chronicle  lots of stuff in Arabic  once Arabic got an alphabet and script adapted from the Zoroastrians and the earlier works were translated into Arabic
by   Zoroastrian and Jewish and Christian scholars.  ------in sum----muslims conquered and CLAIMED  the accomplishments of those conquered people as  THEIR OWN.     It's easy to do so once one destroys records of the prior cultures.  
Massive destruction of the cultural centers of non muslims is no COINCIDENCE.  Zoroastrians and Jews PRECEDE the birth of muhummad IN MECCA by at least
2000 years and both groups were LITERATE way back then------somehow their writings MYSTERIOUSLY vanished along with their monuments and holy places with
Islamic invasion.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 14, 2017)

* The Quran’s Impact on the World *

One of the greatest contributions made by Arab scholars was their development of the science of *astronomy*. If you look at a modern star chart, you’ll find hundreds of stars whose names derive from Arabic:_ Altair _النسر الطائر_, Aldebaran الدبران, Betelgeuse إبط الجوزاء, Vega النَّسْر الوَاقِع, Rigel رجل الجبار and Algol_رأس الغول, to name a few. We owe the *decimal number system* that we use for counting to Arab mathematicians. In fact the most common symbolic representation of numbers in the world today (1, 2, 3 etc.) are actually Arabic numerals.

You may be wondering, what is it about the Qur’an that inspired Muslims to go from the depths of ignorance of the pre-Islamic era to being leaders of the world in the sciences? Many of these scientists were excellent Islamic theologians and it was the Qur’an which drew their attention to inquire into the natural world and showed them the path to knowledge and enlightenment:

“Read! In the name of your Lord who created: He created man from a clinging form. Read! Your Lord is the Most Bountiful One who taught by [means of] the pen, who taught man what he did not know.” The Qur’an 96:1-5​
These ayat make up the first passage revealed to Prophet Muhammad. It is interesting that of all the things which God could have began His revelation with, the actions of reading and writing were chosen. Notice how the very first word revealed was a commandment to “_read_”. Thus the Qur’an attaches great importance to knowledge and education.

“And Allah has extracted you from the wombs of your mothers not knowing a thing, and He made for you hearing and vision and intellect that perhaps you would be grateful.” The Qur’an 16:78​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2017)

I speak and write in ENGLISH-----which is the LINGUA FRANCA  not only of the USA but----MOST OF THE WORLD.   The fact that I speak and write in English as do most
of the nobel prize winners in the world    (not me----I have not yet won the prize)  ----
DOES NOT MAKE ME AN ANGLICAN.    There was a time when Arabic----by virtue of conquest and imposition was THE LINGUA FRANCA  of a large part of the world. 
Before that time-----it was largely GREEK-----Then Latin took over in some quarters.   The people who used -------GREEK &/or LATIN  for scholarly writings were not necessarily    GREEKS OR ITALIANS     When I was a student in college ----LONG AGO-------I was obligated to STUDY GERMAN because I was a  "science"  major. ----
SCHOLARLY PAPERS in  "science"  were----LONG AGO done in German.------
except-----sadly-----the more important papers in the neurosciences------as it turned out -----WERE IN FRENCH    (the language I never studied).    Long ago---when I was young-------a Pakistani surgeon tried to convince me that the  man variably called   MAIMONIDES---or  RAMBAM-----must have been a MUSLIM because he wrote in Arabic.     It was a  "fact"  that he had learned in medical school in Karachi. 
The arabs who rampaged over the world-----brought their language as
conqueres.    They brought that language to places like  BABYLON-----
where mathematics largely developed in medieval times because of the
contact of   BAGHDADI traders with   INDIA   (zoroastrians, jews and some
Christians).     The prime movers in astronomy have been the ZOROASTRIANS 
OF PERSIA------the people who gave Arabic a script.    The Koran had nothing
to do with it.     The overwhelming majority of muslims EVEN TODAY --are
completely illiterate.    In fact----right here in the USA the only people I have encountered who could not so much as sign initials or  a mark on a consent form have been muslim women.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2017)

sunni considers the dense illiteracy of muslims to be "funny"


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> sunni considers the dense illiteracy of muslims to be "funny"


It's just your retarded posts that are funny.  ....      ..


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sunni considers the dense illiteracy of muslims to be "funny"
> ...



is that the best you can do?-----"YOU ARE A RETARD"     "YO MAMA WEARS COMBAT BOOTS"     "YOUR FEET STINK"      "KUS ACHTAH"


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> is that the best you can do?


In dealing with you and your psycho posting comedy routine.

It's more than adequate.  .....


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > is that the best you can do?
> ...



oh gee----more gibberish-------save it for tomorrow


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 17, 2017)

*The Quran’s Impact on the World *

God created man and provided him with the tools for acquiring knowledge, namely hearing, sight and wisdom. Thus the Qur’an reminds us that we should be grateful to God for these tools which give us the means to obtain knowledge.

“…How can those who know be equal to those who do not know? Only those who have understanding will take heed.” The Qur’an 39:9​
Here the Qur’an highlights the noble status of the one who has knowledge; they are superior to those who lack knowledge, as one who is knowledgeable has greater understanding. This encourages Muslims to continually seek knowledge.

“Then do they not look at the camels – how they are created? And at the sky – how it is raised? And at the mountains – how they are erected? And at the earth – how it is spread out?” The Qur’an 88:17 – 20​
The Qur’an draws our attention to many natural phenomena by encouraging us to observe the world around us.

“There truly are signs in the creation of the heavens and earth, and in the alternation of night and day, for those with understanding, who remember God standing, sitting, and lying down, who reflect on the creation of the heavens and earth…” The Qur’an 3:190-191​
Moreover this observation of the world around us should not be aimless but rather we should ponder and reflect on what we see.


----------



## Taz (Dec 17, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Quran’s Impact on the World *
> 
> God created man and provided him with the tools for acquiring knowledge, namely hearing, sight and wisdom. Thus the Qur’an reminds us that we should be grateful to God for these tools which give us the means to obtain knowledge.
> 
> ...


and then the koran tells you to kill anyone who doesn't agree with it. Buncha lunatics.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2017)

the majority of muslims of the world remain ILLITERATE


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sunni considers the dense illiteracy of muslims to be "funny"
> ...



thank you-------even a regarded  kafirah can exhibit more wit than a "nomal" 
muslimah khalbah


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2017)

for the record----"-KORAN IMPACT ON THE WORLD"   is, in itself,  a ludicrous
oxymoron.     Most muslims never read it and the OVERWHELMING majority
of non muslims are completely clueless as to the contents of that silly book   
The garble therein IS the basis for the filth of shariah law in the hands of
the "koranic scholars"    and has led the world to such innovations and murder by
rented truck for the glory of "allah"  and his best buddy, the rapist dog of mecca


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 20, 2017)

*The Quran and the scientific method *

“If you have doubts about the revelation We have sent down to Our servant, then produce a single chapter like it– enlist whatever witnesses you have other than God– if you truly [think you can].” The Qur’an 2:23​
The concept of putting ideas to the test is encouraged by the Qur’an. So too is the use of witnesses in order to validate conclusions. It must be noted that no other religious text challenges its reader in such ways; the use of falsification tests is unique to the Qur’an.

Concepts that the Qur’an puts forward with regards to knowledge: using our senses to observe the world around us, thinking and reflecting on what we observe, putting ideas to the test and providing witnesses to validate our conclusions. If these concepts seem familiar to you it’s because they resemble the modern scientific method. Today, it is understood to students of science that everything must be proven. You cannot make claims about scientific theories based on assumption without experimentation. 

The scientific method is the process by which science is carried out and involves observing some natural phenomenon, making a hypothesis based on the observations and then putting the hypothesis to the test by carrying out experiments to determine whether the original hypothesis is correct. If the hypothesis turns out to be correct then it becomes a theory (a proven hypothesis), and if it isn’t correct then further observation will be performed, the original hypothesis will be updated and the whole process will repeat itself. 

For example, a fun anecdote we are taught in school is that an apple fell onto the head of the scientist Sir Isaac Newton when he was sitting under a tree. Based on this observation he then came up with the hypothesis that there must be some force or attraction that makes the apple fall to the ground, he tested his hypothesis and this is how he devised the law of gravity.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 20, 2017)

The scientific method ----including the principals expounded upon by Sir Isaac Newton  is not presented in any way in the Koran.    Islamic "logic"  is------"IT SAYS 
SO IN THE KORAN"   or-----"MUHUMMAD"  aka the rapist pig of mecca 'so said'   according to this or that  'hadith' "


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 23, 2017)

*The Quran and the scientific method *-2-

Now whether or not an apple really did fall onto Sir _Isaac Newton_’s head isn’t important, what matters is that it is the scientific method which allowed him to validate his ideas about how gravity works. Now you can appreciate why this experimental approach to science is perhaps one of the greatest ideas ever conceived of by mankind, it is the basis of all scientific progress and without it we wouldn’t have devised laws of physics such as gravity. It is theories such as this that have allowed mankind to create the automobile, computer and travel into space.

You may be wondering, who came up with such an important idea?

Before Islam, the ancient Greek philosophies of science were predominant in Western civilisation. The Greeks believed that knowledge should be advanced through *deduction*, which means that you rely on reason alone without taking evidence into consideration. The development of a scientific process resembling the modern method was developed by the Muslim scholar *Ibn al-Haytham*. He is regarded as the father of the scientific method and was the first scientist in history to insist that everything be proven through induction which uses observations and experimentation to challenge previously held theories.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 24, 2017)

*The True Message of Jesus Christ*

There is only One God who created one race of human beings, and communicated to them one message: submission to the will of God—known in Arabic as _Islaam_. That message was conveyed to the first human beings on this earth, and reaffirmed by all of the prophets of God who came after them, down through the ages.  The essence of the message of Islaam was that humans should worship only One God by obeying His commandments, and should avoid worshipping God’s creation in any way, shape or form.

Jesus Christ, born of the Virgin Mary, performed miracles and invited the Israelites to the same message of submission (Islaam), as did all of the prophets who preceded him. He was not God, nor was he the ‘Son of God’, but was the Messiah, an illustrious prophet of God. 

Jesus did not invite people to worship himself; rather, he called them to worship God, and he himself worshipped God.  He confirmed the laws of the _Torah _which Prophet Moses taught; he lived by them, and instructed his disciples to follow them to the finest detail. Before his departure, he informed his followers of the last prophet, Muhammad of Arabia (e), who would come after him, and instructed them to observe his teachings.


----------



## Taz (Dec 24, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The True Message of Jesus Christ*
> 
> There is only One God who created one race of human beings, and communicated to them one message: submission to the will of God—known in Arabic as _Islaam_. That message was conveyed to the first human beings on this earth, and reaffirmed by all of the prophets of God who came after them, down through the ages.  The essence of the message of Islaam was that humans should worship only One God by obeying His commandments, and should avoid worshipping God’s creation in any way, shape or form.
> 
> ...


All this Jesus shit is made up, just like the koran, to control people. If a god wanted his creations to submit to him, he would have built that right in. Now go kiss a carpet, hopefully one that your dog has dragged his ass across.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 24, 2017)

Because happiness is forced marriages, amirite?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Because happiness is forced marriages, amirite?



the best of Islamic  "logic"  includes the concept that slavery is GOOD----because it gives PEOPLE the really HAPPY good fortune of potentially being ENSLAVED
by a muslim ---(under Islamic law)  and thus being INTRODUCED to the BEAUTY OF
ISLAM------<<<really---I kid you not---the filth has been so described to me>>>


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Because happiness is forced marriages, amirite?


No, happiness is killing your own children when they are not Islamic enough. Where have you been?


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 25, 2017)

*The True Message of Jesus Christ*

Jesus came as a prophet calling people to worship God alone, as the prophets before him did. God says in chapter an-Nahl (16):36, of the Qur‘aan:

*“Surely, I have sent to every nation a messenger (saying): ‘Worship Allaah and avoid false gods.”*​
The vast majority of Christians today pray to Jesus, claiming that he is God. The Philosophers among them claim that they are not worshipping Jesus the man, but God who was manifest in Jesus the man. This is also the rationale of pagans who bow down in worship to idols. 

When a pagan philosopher is asked why he worships an idol which was made by human hands, he replies that he is not really worshipping the idol. Furthermore, he may claim that the idol is only a focal point for the presence of God, and thereby claim to be worshipping God who is manifest in the idol, and not the physical idol itself. There is little or no difference between that explanation and the answer given by Christians for worshipping Jesus. The origin of this deviation lies in the false belief that God is present in His creation. Such a belief justifies the worship of God’s creation.


----------



## Taz (Dec 25, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The True Message of Jesus Christ*
> 
> Jesus came as a prophet calling people to worship God alone, as the prophets before him did. God says in chapter an-Nahl (16):36, of the Qur‘aan:
> 
> ...


Isn't Jesus a kafir and wouldn't you all want to kill him like you do Christians today?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2017)

Taz said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The True Message of Jesus Christ*
> ...



muslim kill ONLY those who attack muslims.    Egypt is a good example.    A few days ago
a Coptic church was attacked FOR REASON.    The word had GONE AROUND that the
church was in progress of installing a *BELL!!!! *  if those Copts had followed the LAW----the 
church would not have been attacked.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 26, 2017)

*The Quran and the scientific method -3-

Ibn al-Haytham's* process involved the following stages:

Observation of the natural world.
Stating a definite problem.
Formulating a robust hypothesis.
Testing the hypothesis through experimentation.
Analysis of  the results.
Interpreting the data and drawing conclusions.
Publishing of the findings.

Ibn al-Haytham first studied theology, the Qur’an, and he stated that it was the Qur’an that inspired him to study philosophy and science:

“_I decided to discover what it is that brings us closer to God, what pleases Him most, and what makes us submissive to His ineluctable Will._”​
Using his revolutionary scientific method, Ibn al-Haytham made leaps and bounds in the field of optics. In his book, *The Book of Optics*, he was the first to disprove the ancient Greek idea that light comes out of the eye, bounces off objects, and comes back to the eye. He delved further into the way the eye itself works and using dissections he was able to begin to explain how light enters the eye, is focused and is projected to the back of the eye.

The translation of _The Book of Optics_ had a huge impact on Europe. From it, later European scholars were able to understand the way light works and devices such as _eyeglasses, magnifying lenses, telescopes and cameras_ were developed. Without Ibn al-Haytham’s scientific method, we may still be living in a time when speculation, superstition, and unproven myths are the basis of science. It is not a stretch to say that without his ideas, the modern world of science that we know today would not exist.
In retrospect: Book of Optics (Nature)




*Figure:* Ibn al-Haytham's Sketch of the Human Optical System. The oldest known drawing of the nervous system from _Kitab al-Manazir_ of Ibn al-Haytham (from a manuscript held in the Süleymaniye Library, Istanbul), in which the eyes and optic nerves are illustrated. It shows a large nose at the bottom, eyes on both side and a hollow optic nerve that flows out of each one towards the back of the brain.(Source).


----------



## Taz (Dec 26, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Quran and the scientific method -3-
> 
> Ibn al-Haytham's* process involved the following stages:
> 
> ...


Was that drawn by a monkey?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Quran and the scientific method -3-
> ...



it is a very reasonable copy of the  drawings of the ANATOMY of the EYE  produced
by GALEN in the second century  AD..      For the record ---the OPTIC nerve is not
hollow.   NOT BY A LONG SHOT       It is VERY SOLID


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2017)

anything more from the holy Koran about the anatomy of the eye and the  "HOLLOW OPTIC NERVE"?    " *Ibn al-Haytham's scientific method"     *developed by  10th century muslim
in BASRA, Iraq according to Islamic historic revisionism.    Well----actually BASRA was a center of jewish scholarship by the 9th century AD------ during which time a jewish scholar--(name---I forgot---will search)   translated the GREEK medical literature into
Arabic.   That city was chock full of  Christian, Jewish and zoroastrian scholars who did
translate the works of greek and Persian  scholars that had preceded muhummad by more than 1000 years and who had developed that which we call the  "scientific method" 
way back then.  Basra is in southern Iraq and in ancient time was a center of TALMUDIC scholarship before that community was wiped out progressively by some creeps called 
UMMAYAADS (?)  and very recently----ie in the early 20th century----progressively and
finally completely destroyed----by you know whom\

 As for   Ibn  Al-haytham-------he could rightly say   "If I have seen further than others-----
It is because I have stood on the shoulders of Giants"  <<<<  sir Isaac Newton
Isaac Newton himself was VERY INNOVATIVE------he created the bane to my
existence in my freshman college year--  CALCULUS!!!----he also did THE LAWS OF 
THERMODYNAMICS.       I know of no actual  innovation by  ibn AL-haytham----but I
may have missed something


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 30, 2017)

*Light upon Light*

In the thirteenth century the seeds of Muslim learning began to germinate in Europe. Thus Europe awoke from the Dark Ages and entered a new era of enlightenment known as *the Renaissance*. Translations of Arabic works on science were made for almost three centuries starting from the tenth to the thirteenth century and gradually spread throughout Europe.

Professor *George Saliba* penned a book on this very topic and stated that:

“_There is hardly a book on Islamic civilization, or on the general history of science, that does not at least pretend to recognize the importance of the Islamic scientific tradition and the role this tradition played in the development of human civilisation in general_.”​
Professor *Thomas Arnold* was of the opinion that the European Renaissance originated in Islamic Spain:

_“…Muslim Spain had written one of the brightest pages in the history of Medieval Europe. Her influence had passed through Provence into the other countries of Europe, bringing into birth a new poetry and a new culture, and it was from her that Christian scholars received what of Greek philosophy and science they had to stimulate their mental activity up to the time of the Renaissance.”_​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ancient lion said:


> *Light upon Light*
> 
> In the thirteenth century the seeds of Muslim learning began to germinate in Europe. Thus Europe awoke from the Dark Ages and entered a new era of enlightenment known as *the Renaissance*. Translations of Arabic works on science were made for almost three centuries starting from the tenth to the thirteenth century and gradually spread throughout Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *The Quran and the scientific method -3-
> 
> Ibn al-Haytham's* process involved the following stages:
> 
> ...


Before Islam Baghdad was the center of science and math. Christians were killing themselves over religion while Arabs were way ahead of the times. Slowly Christianity embraced science and math but Islam taught math was the devil. Don’t study math study the Koran.

Since Islam Muslims have slipped into the dark ages. All that knowledge lost or never explored. There are billions of Muslims and only 15 million Jews but 25% of Nobel prize winners are Jews but only 0.5% have been Muslims


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Quran and the scientific method -3-
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The Quran and the scientific method -3-
> ...




Long before muslims invaded what is now Iraq-----the city that BECAME BAGHDAD-----was home to scholars----Christians, Jews and Zoroastrians-------in fact the major part of the Talmud was recorded around that
area long before the illiterate unwashed arabs invaded.    Muslims conquered a city far advanced of anything \that existed in the land of the birth of  the "prophet"------and PROFITED from that which already existed there.  Jews and Christians translated the greek stuff into Arabic------a few bright arabs did RISE to the occasion.   
Sir Isaac Newton was probably descended from a DRUID-------but he managed to LEARN as a result
of the ROMAN/NORMAN conquest .  ----"If I have seen further than others,  it is because I have stood
on the shoulders of giants"     He was realistic.     The muslim scientists take credit from that which was there
long before Arabic was a written language


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> There are billions of Muslims and only 15 million Jews but 25% of Nobel prize winners are Jews but only 0.5% have been Muslims


The Nobel prize committee is basically a Jewish cabal organization. So of course the majority of awards go to their fellow hebe tribe members.  ....


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > There are billions of Muslims and only 15 million Jews but 25% of Nobel prize winners are Jews but only 0.5% have been Muslims
> ...



of course------that too.      otherwise the rapist pig of Arabia would have been awarded
a Nobel prize posthumously---------he invented felafel


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > There are billions of Muslims and only 15 million Jews but 25% of Nobel prize winners are Jews but only 0.5% have been Muslims
> ...



Maybe you can show us in the last century some Muslim scientists who you think were deserving of the Nobel prize but were cheated out of it?  

Don't deny this.  It's part of your history.  Before Islam you guys were the smartest most scientific and mathamatical people in the world.  All of the sudden Islam teaches that math is the devil and you guys reverted back to the stone ages.  

We were no different by the way.  Back when you guys were doing math and science we were killing each other over Jesus.  But now  you guys are the backward ones.

Why the Arabic World Turned Away from Science


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 4, 2018)

https://www.quora.com/Which-Islamic-scholar-from-the-Golden-Age-decried-math-as-of-the-devil

Now, would that be a probable cause of decline in the Islamic golden era of science, as pointed out so famously by Neil deGrasse Tyson?  Well, perhaps.  Essentially Al Ghazali was saying that math is a fine subject of pursuit as long as its devotees did not start to challenge the content of his religion's holy book.  At its root this is basically an attack on the principle that 'NOTHING IS SACROSANCT IN SCIENCE'.  Could that attitude towards science, and its universal adoption by later Islamic scholars, partly led to a gradual levelling off of Islamic scientific progress?  Well, I dont have the evidence to proof it, but for myself I do not like anything that stands in the way of being able to question anything about anything.

The problem is Islam teaches you not to question what is written in the koran.  Why?  Because it's all bullshit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2018)

The Qur'an is perfect and needs no update or revision.   ......


----------



## Taz (Jan 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The Qur'an is perfect and needs no update or revision.   ......


You guys could use a koran on a roll right next to the toilet, then you could get rid of all those rocks.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The Qur'an is perfect and needs no update or revision.   ......



Then tell us how come as soon as Arabs picked up that book the learning stopped?  These people were once the smartest at Math and Science and as soon as they were forced to worship Moe they all got dumb.

Clearly it's a man made written book based on a lie.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2018)

The Qur'an is a book that has no equal.   .....   

Qur'an 31:27 "*If all the trees on the earth were pens, and all the sea (were ink), with seven more seas added thereto, the words of God* *would not be exhausted in the writing. Surely God is the All-Glorious with irresistible might"*


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Before Islam Baghdad was the center of science and math.


Baghdad was founded by Muslims.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Before Islam Baghdad was the center of science and math.
> ...



What's your point and why clap about it?  Did you miss the point?  Are you a stupid Muslim?  Fuck Mohammad in his big ass.

What happens to Muslims when they see an image of Mohammad?


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 6, 2018)

*Australian prisoners find happiness in Islam*

Academics, imams and prison workers widely agree that conversions to Islam are now commonplace in Australia’s prisons.

Michael Kennedy, a veteran detective of 20 years, knows more than most about the subject. Since leaving the New South Wales organised crime squad he has studied Islam and incarceration extensively as an academic at the University of Western Sydney.

Kennedy has maintained contact with a “lot of good crooks” met in his former life. They exchange letters now and again. His correspondents drift in and out of jail, giving him a unique insight into the place of religion in prison.

The best publicly available information comes from a 2013 census of NSW prisoners, which suggests Muslims remain a minority, although one that is overrepresented. The census showed Muslims accounted for about 9.3% of the state’s prison population compared with 3.2% of the NSW population.







Without a doubt there is … We’re constantly being made aware of new names of people who have embraced Islam or names of people who are wanting to embrace Islam. At least every two weeks, there’s another name or two being added to our list,” Maestracci says.

Why Australian prisoners are reverting to Islam ?


----------



## OZman (Jan 6, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Australian prisoners find happiness in Islam*
> 
> Academics, imams and prison workers widely agree that conversions to Islam are now commonplace in Australia’s prisons.
> 
> ...




*Bullshit.*


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2018)

OZman said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Australian prisoners find happiness in Islam*
> ...


Does it scare you that people can be that dumb? Us atheists aren’t surprised


----------



## OZman (Jan 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...



No. It's the politically correct media that irritates me.

Jailhouse jihad: Violent inmates enforcing prison conversions to Islam


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 13, 2018)

*THE ORIGINS OF THE EUROPEAN ENLIGHTENMENT AND RENAISSANCE*

The classical Greek works were lost to Europe during its Dark Ages. It was Muslim scholars who rescued these works by translating and preserving them in the Arabic language, and they subsequently found their way back into Europe by being translated from Arabic into Latin. Moreover Muslims didn’t just preserve them; they built upon them by studying the ancient Greek works in detail, carried out experiments, wrote commentaries on them and corrected the theories where necessary in the form of their own independent works. A few such examples are Al-Biruni’s criticism and correction of Aristotle’s philosophy in a work called “_Questions and Answers_”; Al-Khwarizmi’s correction of Ptolemy’s geography in his work “_Face of the Earth_”; Ibn al-Haytham’s _correction and refutation of Galen’s optics_ based upon practical experiments; Al-Khazini’s work on _measures of weights and densities_ surpassed his Greek predecessors.

In fact Europe took far more from the Muslim world than this can do justice. Among other things: windmills, soap, perfume, sugar, irrigation, spices, universities, street lights, the paper industry, mass literacy, freedom of thought, architecture, poetry, hygiene, libraries and ceramics.


----------



## Taz (Jan 13, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *THE ORIGINS OF THE EUROPEAN ENLIGHTENMENT AND RENAISSANCE*
> 
> The classical Greek works were lost to Europe during its Dark Ages. It was Muslim scholars who rescued these works by translating and preserving them in the Arabic language, and they subsequently found their way back into Europe by being translated from Arabic into Latin. Moreover Muslims didn’t just preserve them; they built upon them by studying the ancient Greek works in detail, carried out experiments, wrote commentaries on them and corrected the theories where necessary in the form of their own independent works. A few such examples are Al-Biruni’s criticism and correction of Aristotle’s philosophy in a work called “_Questions and Answers_”; Al-Khwarizmi’s correction of Ptolemy’s geography in his work “_Face of the Earth_”; Ibn al-Haytham’s _correction and refutation of Galen’s optics_ based upon practical experiments; Al-Khazini’s work on _measures of weights and densities_ surpassed his Greek predecessors.
> 
> In fact Europe took far more from the Muslim world than this can do justice. Among other things: windmills, soap, perfume, sugar, irrigation, spices, universities, street lights, the paper industry, mass literacy, freedom of thought, architecture, poetry, hygiene, libraries and ceramics.


Muslims gave us hygiene? You mean like Mo using an uneven number of rocks to wipe his ass? Um... no.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *THE ORIGINS OF THE EUROPEAN ENLIGHTENMENT AND RENAISSANCE*
> 
> The classical Greek works were lost to Europe during its Dark Ages. It was Muslim scholars who rescued these works by translating and preserving them in the Arabic language, and they subsequently found their way back into Europe by being translated from Arabic into Latin. Moreover Muslims didn’t just preserve them; they built upon them by studying the ancient Greek works in detail, carried out experiments, wrote commentaries on them and corrected the theories where necessary in the form of their own independent works. A few such examples are Al-Biruni’s criticism and correction of Aristotle’s philosophy in a work called “_Questions and Answers_”; Al-Khwarizmi’s correction of Ptolemy’s geography in his work “_Face of the Earth_”; Ibn al-Haytham’s _correction and refutation of Galen’s optics_ based upon practical experiments; Al-Khazini’s work on _measures of weights and densities_ surpassed his Greek predecessors.
> 
> In fact Europe took far more from the Muslim world than this can do justice. Among other things: windmills, soap, perfume, sugar, irrigation, spices, universities, street lights, the paper industry, mass literacy, freedom of thought, architecture, poetry, hygiene, libraries and ceramics.



The  REAL FACT is that the written works of the ancient greeks and the arts and sciences of the greeks,
Egyptians,   and Persians and even India-----were brought to or translated into the  "Islamic world"------by
Christians, Jews and Zoroastrians and coopted by muslim conquerors.     Arabic was the  LINGUA FRANCA
of the lands taken by force by muslim invaders.     Latin was the language of science in Christian Europe----
most Christians at that time were not literate in Latin-----just as most muslims were not literate in
Arabic.   Greek was, PRIOR to the rise of Latin as  the language of scholarship,   the language of
scholarship in Christian Europe and even in the Middle east thanks to the rise of the Persian empire---
(the Alexander thing)       All of my papers are in English-----but I am not an ANGLICAN  (the church
King Henry VIII  invented).    I do not know the history of windmills------but hubby's very own ancestors
were in the spice trade in the middle east long before the country in which they resided was invaded
by the barbarians from Arabia.   They were also VERY LITERATE in a land that became mostly
illiterate due to the muslim population----and still is.   The Iraqi non muslims are STILL notable
for their affinity for MATHEMATICS---based on their ancestral  trade interactions with India and
Persia. 
       Mass literacy remains a  not so successful ongoing project  for the Ummah.     Long ago--
--when I was young and beautiful----a Pakistani surgeon told
me that  MAIMONIDES was a muslim------OBVIOUSLY SO SINCE HE WROTE IN ARABIC!!\
(sometimes)--
in fact, muslims today call him   MUSA  (ie those docs educated in Islamic med. schools)  
Based on their family experience in lands invaded by muslims-----I still have relatives (by marriage)
who speak  Arabic or some facsimile.    The language varies from country to country
      All that comes down in Arabic is not  "muslim".   The three wise guys from Persia  (Zoroastrians)
brought perfume to Jesus long before there was an islam--------perfume was in use  LONG LONG
before that in the Middle east and India and Persia   Zoroastrians remain literate wherever they have
survived Islamic invasion.   In fact, the Zoroastrian script was coopted by arab speakers----but not
until about 300 AD.    Lucky for the speakers of Arabic that Zoroastrians were active along the
caravan routes that passed thru Arabia,    ie---lucky for the  few that finally decided to read
and write.    How things would have panned out if not for the  GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC
CONQUEST---------is completely unknown.    How things would have panned out if not for
the GLORIOUS AGE OF THE BRITISH EMPIRE-----is completely unknown.    All that is written
in English is not  Anglican.      (so  THERE !!!   Elizabeth     (and grandma Victoria)!!!!!)


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 15, 2018)

*The origins of the European enlightenment and Quran*

New Arabic numerals (1, 2, 3…) in particular revolutionised the mathematics of Medieval Europe and consequently had a lasting effect on architecture. Cathedrals, castles, palaces, gardens and many more structures were built in medieval Europe by the help of Islamic Spain’s architectural techniques.

Let’s perform a thought experiment: if the Qur’an had never been revealed, then what would be the likely state of the world today? Let’s think this through step by step. From the Qur’an emerged the justice of Islamic law; from that justice came peace and co-existence; with that peaceful co-existence came free intellectual activity in Muslim lands and from this freedom of literacy originate the knowledge that took Europe out of the Dark Ages and ushered in the Renaissance. Thus isn’t it reasonable to conclude that the modern world, with all of its advanced technology like the internet and mobile phones, is a direct consequence of the revelation of the Qur’an?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *The origins of the European enlightenment and Quran*
> 
> New Arabic numerals (1, 2, 3…) in particular revolutionised the mathematics of Medieval Europe and consequently had a lasting effect on architecture. Cathedrals, castles, palaces, gardens and many more structures were built in medieval Europe by the help of Islamic Spain’s architectural techniques.
> 
> Let’s perform a thought experiment: if the Qur’an had never been revealed, then what would be the likely state of the world today? Let’s think this through step by step. From the Qur’an emerged the justice of Islamic law; from that justice came peace and co-existence; with that peaceful co-existence came free intellectual activity in Muslim lands and from this freedom of literacy originate the knowledge that took Europe out of the Dark Ages and ushered in the Renaissance. Thus isn’t it reasonable to conclude that the modern world, with all of its advanced technology like the internet and mobile phones, is a direct consequence of the revelation of the Qur’an?




sophistry stretched to the point of obscenity !!!!!!!      The architecture of Moorish  Spain was nothing more
than that of the preceding  CHRISTIAN BYZANT.     In fact-----even the TAJ MAHAL  (that structure muslims
like to call  "MUSLIM ARCHITECTURE"    is  BYZANTIAN)---------to take the issue FURTHER BACK----go
to Egypt    (pre Islamic Egypt-----a thousand of  years "pre")


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 17, 2018)

*Gratefulness Impacts Happiness – Psychological Take*

As an advocate for positive psychology, I see the benefit of gratefulness as part of a healing process as well as an everyday lifestyle. 

It employs an element of optimism and happiness. Instead of seeing the pantry as half-empty, choose to see it as half-full and say THANK YOU to your higher power.

Be grateful and optimistic instead of negative and pessimistic. 

Say _Alhamdulillah_ which means all thanks and praise to God.  

These are the beginning steps towards working for self-actualization and happiness. 

Appreciate even the smallest things and remember gratefulness impacts happiness as well as our spirituality...

Gratefulness Impacts Happiness - Psychological Take | About Islam


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2018)

IMHO---the very fascinating aspect of  human religious thought took place EAST AND WEST about two
thousand and six hundred years ago------The great BUDDHA   (hindu prince Siddhartha)    and the
Great CONFUCIOUS  and the great Prophet  JEREMIAH all lived within a short period of time of each
other------bringing to mankind the real pinnacle of spirituality------seemingly independently.     No doubt
similar ideas popped up in other cultures-------maybe even -----maybe even amongst such seeming
barbaric people as the Incas. ---------the basic principles those greats emphasized was actually
a repudiation of mankind's PRIOR contention with the cosmos ------told MAGIFICENTLY in the
sublime parable of Jacob's struggle with the angel Gabriel.   -----the idea seemed to hang around
for something like a Millennia before the three greats-----Buddha, Confucious and Jeremiah gave the
concept like a gift to MOST of mankind.       Some day this gift will touch even the most depraved
outreaches of mankind


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 19, 2018)

*Satisfaction: A Godly Gift (Ibn Atta')*

In his well-known book, _Al-Hikam _(Words of Wisdom), sheikh Ahmad Ibn `Ataa’illah As-Sakandari says:

*His most perfect blessing on you is to give you just enough, and to deprive you from what will cause you to do wrong. When you have less to be happy with, you will have less to be sad about.*​
This stage of our journey to Allah relates to the issue of providence and how to understand it correctly. 

The Prophetic _hadith_ that says: *“The little that suffices is better than the abundant and distracting”*, has been re-worded by the Sheikh in this word of wisdom.

The Sheikh says: “His most perfect blessing on you is to give you just enough, and to deprive you from what will cause you to do wrong”.

Allah the Almighty may give a believer just enough, not more or less. When this happens, it is a perfect blessing from Allah. 

If Allah gives abundant providence to someone, there is a risk of that person transgressing boundaries...

Satisfaction: A Godly Gift (Ibn Atta) | About Islam


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 20, 2018)

*Heavenly Mercy*

When one's knowledge and awareness increase, he will find himself in situations in which he becomes involved in many social matters and starts to learn about people's secrets, faults, and problems. This happens when he is consulted about a problem or becomes an arbitrator in certain disputes at the level of the individual, family, or society. Another source of knowledge is experience and insight that one gains over time; this allows one to judge people's nature and real character based on their outward appearance and what is between the lines of their speech or writing.

Learning people's secrets and their weaknesses is a form of power over them. A believer who happens to learn people's secrets should also learn how to deal with them.

First, one should not feel that he is authorised by God to act as a judge or have any illusion that he is on a great mission to establish justice based on the secrets he came to know.

Second, one must have heavenly mercy on others involved in the secrets. Heavenly mercy requires that one should not reveal people's faults. God is the One who conceals people's faults. A man called Maiz came to the Prophet (peace be upon him) confessing that he committed adultery. Hazzal, the Companion, said: "I saw him and ordered him to confess." The Prophet then said, "*It would have been better for you if you had covered him with your robe, Hazzal.*" [Abu Dawud]

It is a major sin to reveal people's faults or use their faults against them. The Prophet is reported to have said: "*A believer who conceals the faults of others in this world, God will conceal his faults on the Day of Resurrection.*" [Muslim]

*Compiled From:*
"A Journey to God: Reflections on the Hikam of Ibn Ataillah" - Jasser Auda


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2018)

unless the person considered be a "sinner"  is a non-muslim.    In that case a muslim
should accuse him and the non-muslim,  having virtually no means of defense in an
Islamic court-----must be executed and his possessions given to anyone in his extended
family willing to claim to be a "muslim"


----------



## hobelim (Jan 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> unless the person considered be a "sinner"  is a non-muslim.    In that case a muslim
> should accuse him and the non-muslim,  having virtually no means of defense in an
> Islamic court-----must be executed and his possessions given to anyone in his extended
> family willing to claim to be a "muslim"




Christians have historically pronounced certain unbelievers and people they judge as unrepentant sinners anathema,  an execration which amounts to a slow death sentence,  being solemnly banned from the community, shunned, cursed, rejected, despised, and consigned to evil, suffering, and destruction.

Many still do, even some religious Jewish communities do this, not to mention covens of any type.


Whats the difference?

Don't all of these religions believe more or less the same irrational thing, that there will be peace on earth only when all of the unbelievers are dead?

A specious belief that condemns the world to never be at peace because there will always be those who will not believe what is absurd....


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2018)

hobelim said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > unless the person considered be a "sinner"  is a non-muslim.    In that case a muslim
> ...



you are addressing an ENTIRELY different issue-------ie that of  "BANNING"  .....which is a policy of some
Christian sects for very unacceptable behavior------like fornication.    As to Judaism---the situation is
considerably different-----and involves a kind of "banning"  from a given community for really aberrant
community behavior that involves support being the INSTIGATOR of hardcore heretical philosophy----
with a following.   From the standpoint of society it means TRAITOROUS behavior   (like "lets join up
with the greeks and zeus")   The Christian approach was detailed in the movie  "how green was my valley" ----
JW's do it too.  ----as do Scientologists.      Some sects of Judaism do it too------and ends up being---
"you can go away and attend the synagogue down the block"    Even historically ---jewish "banning"  did
not come to much more than that.---it is community censure. ----like getting thrown out of
the local golf club.    In Islamic societies the process is usually aimed at getting the object of the
accusations EXECUTED.     It is going on in Pakistan and even in Egypt.    Historically it was used as
a libel to instigate progroms.      The libel can vary from silliness to outright stupidity.    A Christian lady
remains jailed in Pakistan because some piece of filth accused her of ripping a page of the Koran.   In the
Islamic shit hole in which hubby was born------a pogrom could be instigated by simply claiming  "that jew
sells wine to muslims" --------OR MAKING AN ACCUSATION  (such as theft or rape etc) AGAINST A
MUSLIM   --------see?  you are addressing two different issues involving very SIGNIFICANT differences---
like the process of trial.     In an Islamic court---a non muslim's testimony cannot contradict that of a muslim. 
Thus in all cases of  "he says, she says"------the muslim wins --------IN ALL CASES ----usually property
issues----


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 21, 2018)

*In Search for Inner Peace*

Allah tells us that He is calling us to the home of Salam (peace). 

If you think for a second about this metaphor, imagine that someone is in the middle of a desert and they are desperate for water and there is only one source of water in that desert.

Now think about what would happen if you are far away from that source of water. 

If you are far from that source of water, are you ever going to quench your thirst? 

And if you far from that source of water, are you ever going to be able to give water to others?

The only way you can quench that thirst is by being near to that source. So by being nearer than I am to that source of water, the more that I can quench my thirst, and the more that I can give to others. But if we are not close to the source of water we can never quench our thirst.

Similarly, if we are not near God, who is the source of peace, we can never ever attain peace. 

In Search for Inner Peace | About Islam


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 21, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *In Search for Inner Peace*
> 
> Allah tells us that He is calling us to the home of Salam (peace).
> 
> ...


10 Bible verses about Living Water


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jan 22, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> Allah says:
> - *Whoever works righteousness as a believer, whether male or female, We will give a good life. *
> 
> ...



Mohammed’s last words before he died:
“O Lord, kill the Jews and Christians.”
SOURCE: Hadith Muwatta Imam Malik, 511:1588 

EXPLANATION: Islam teaches that Mohammed’s 
later teachings take priority over his older teachings. 
Therefore, the later the teaching, the greater it is. 
Therefore, Muslims must believe that Mohammed’s 
last words were his most important words.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is a feeling that resides in the heart. It is characterized by peace of mind, tranquility, a sense of well-being, and a relaxed disposition. It comes as a result of proper behavior, both inward and outward, and is inspired by strong faith. This is attested to by the Qur’ân and Sunnah.
> ...



he was seeking  HAPPINESS-----the happiness of seeing lots
of people dead even if he could no longer accomplish the rape and
murder on his own


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 22, 2018)

*Patience, Knowledge, Wisdom, Faith and Peace*

Can you find peace without *Patience, Knowledge, Wisdom and Faith*?

Not easy.

Why?

Because *if you don't have patience* we will not be able to benefit from life's hardships to grow in faith and peace.

And *if you don't have the basics of divine knowledge*, you won't follow the right path, which means you won't find peace in this world and the next.

And *if you are not a wise person*, you won't take the right decisions in life, and again that means no peace.

And finally, *if you don't have faith, how can you find real eternal peace?*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2018)

I once got that one  ^^ in a fortune cookie ----together with my chop suey


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 23, 2018)

*The More You Know Him, The More You Love Him*
* (A Convert's Reflections)*

When I first heard about a religion called Islam, I had never heard of a Prophet named Muhammad.

I had never even heard of any man named Muhammad for that matter.

It might have been due to the fact that growing up, I was pretty sheltered.

Or it could’ve had something to do with the fact that the first time I heard of Islam was in 1998. A time before mass anti-Muslim propaganda...

The More You Know Him, The More You Love Him | About Islam


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 23, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *The More You Know Him, The More You Love Him*
> * (A Convert's Reflections)*
> 
> When I first heard about a religion called Islam, I had never heard of a Prophet named Muhammad.
> ...


Do you believe the history of Mohammed, that he was a murderer and destroyed people if they didn't adhere to his new religion?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *The More You Know Him, The More You Love Him*
> ...



        muhummad murdered ONLY the people that he was supposed  (for the love of allah)  to murder and
raped the women ---that he was SUPPOSED to rape.   

        I grew up in the USA-----in a USA small town.   I learned about islam.   According to my social studies book it is a monotheistic religion and Friday is sunday-----and like jews----muslims do not eat pork.     
       The entire description of islam was about 100 words in my text book.   The entire description of Hinduism was another 100 words.     Later on I met up with lots of muslims from whom I learned that americans HATE muslims and islam  (especially jews )    and hindus are no damn good because they have too many "gods" 
At the time I met up with musims, I also met up with hindus-----they did not EXPRESS much opinion about
muslims------they just shrugged and giggled a little.    ......Long ago I was young and so damn innocent that I
look back on the '60s as the time of real stupidity.    I absolutely believe that racial and sectarian strife was
ALL OVER-----archaic crap.........then I got invited to go to a mosque ---the IMAM was a visiting genius---he
spoke in English because the audience was largely people from south east asia and americans like me
like me)     It was from muslims that I learned about islam and the "facts"  about Hindus, Christians, and
Jews that are shoved down the throats of muslim children from infancy


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 24, 2018)

*Right-wing AfD German politician reverts to Islam.*

A senior member of Germany‘s right-wing Alternative for Deutschland party has caused a stir by converting to Islam.

Arthur Wagner, who was until recently a member of the Brandenburg state legislative committee, said his decision to become a Muslim was a ‘private matter’.

But members of his party have repeatedly stressed that Islam ‘does not belong’ in Germany and that multiculturalism and mass migration are bad for the country.

At the time of the migration crisis – when Angela Merkel unilaterally declared that over a million people could come to Germany from around the world – Wagner said the chancellor was making a ‘huge mistake’, Tagesspiegel reported.

He explained: ‘Germany is mutating into another country.’

Wagner has resigned his senior position with the party for ‘private reasons’, according to an AfD official quoted in Berliner Zeitung.

Right-wing AfD German politician reverts to Islam !


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2018)

right wing  AFD   aka Nazi deutscher has an affinity for islam-----what else is new?-----so did adolf
In fact so did  "DOCTOR"  Aribert Heim----mass murderer of Mauthausen  aka Dr. Death


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 24, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> right wing  AFD   aka Nazi deutscher has an affinity for islam-----what else is new?-----so did adolf
> In fact so did  "DOCTOR"  Aribert Heim----mass murderer of Mauthausen  aka Dr. Death


Syria was an ally and hiding place for Nazis.  Common agenda, extermination of Jews.  Islam and Nazis are both fascist in nature.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 25, 2018)

*How to Feel God’s Kindness Towards Us*

God is kind to us in ways that we cannot even imagine.

His kindness is manifested to us from before we are born into our infancy and adulthood, in every aspect of our lives...

It is from God’s kindness that He blesses us with patience and fortitude in the face of pain and hardship. When we bear patiently what befalls us reconcile ourselves to His will, it is good for us.

We see this in the story of _Joseph_ (peace be upon him). First, he suffered at the hands of his brothers who abandoned him at the bottom of a well. Then he suffered years of imprisonment in Egypt as a result of sexual allegations he was innocent of.

Finally, God blessed him to enjoy power and influence in Egypt. After everything that happened, Joseph declared:

*Lo! My Lord is Most Kind to whom He pleases.* (12: 100)​
Most people grumble about the tribulations that they face as individuals and as communities, because they do not see anything in them but their obviously negative aspects.

With time, they come to see the situation’s many dimensions and outcomes, and they realize that it manifests God’s kindness in many profound ways.

How to Feel God’s Kindness Towards Us | About Islam


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *How to Feel God’s Kindness Towards Us*
> 
> God is kind to us in ways that we cannot even imagine.
> 
> ...


Ancient Liar, Your god's love is stoning to death for being raped.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2018)

Taz said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *How to Feel God’s Kindness Towards Us*
> ...



taz-----do you mock fortune cookies, too?


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient lion said:
> ...


At least fortune cookies don't want to have me killed for laughing at them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2018)

Taz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



and ....if you are really hungry----they taste good with tea


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 26, 2018)

*Knowledge is Light
*
If you want to increase in faith, do an effort to *increase in beneficial knowledge*.

*Knowledge brings light to the heart,* and increases faith, and the best type of knowledge a believer can seek is knowledge of our Creator.

*Try to better understand His names and attributes*, what He likes and what He doesn't, what He commands and what He prohibits.

With this knowledge, you will find your faith gradually increases, and with that *more peace will enter your heart*.

*So start now and pray that God increases you in knowledge.*


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 27, 2018)

*Purifying Ourselves From Anger & Envy*

Shaykh Yahya Rhodus speaks about purifying ourselves from anger, rancor, and envy. 

This talk was delivered at the Muslim Community Center - East Bay in Pleasanton, California on Thursday, Jan. 19, 2017.


(64 minutes)


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 28, 2018)

*Prohibition of Gambling*

By Mufti Muhammad Shafi’ Uthmani (rahmatullahi alayh)

They ask you about wine and maisir (gambling). Say, “In both there is great sin, and some benefits for people. And their sin is greater than their benefit. [Surah al-Baqarah 2:219]​
The word, _maisir_ is an infinitive and lexically means ‘to distribute’. One who distributes is called yasir. During the days of Jahiliyyah, several types of games of chance were common in Arabia. In one of such games, they used to slaughter a camel following which they would gamble while distributing shares from the meat. Some used to get more than one share while others remained deprived of even one. The one who thus remained deprived had to pay for the whole camel. The meat was, of course, distributed among the poor; the gamblers did not use it themselves.

The catch in this particular game of chance was that it benefited the poor while, at the same time, it demonstrated the philanthropy of the gamblers. That is why this game was considered a matter of pride by them. Anyone who would not participate in it was chided as miserly and wretched.

It is because of the relevance of distribution that Qimar is given the name of Maisir. All Companions, and Successors to them, hold the unanimous view that the word, Maisir includes all forms of Qimar or gambling and that all of them are haraam or unlawful.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jan 29, 2018)

Muslim, Mahad Abdiaziz Adbiraham, who stabbed two brothers in Minnesota on Nov. 2017 said he carried out his attack to answer the "call for jihad by the Chief of Believer, Abu-bakr Al-baghdadi, may Allah protect him, and by the Mujahiden of the Islamic State.” Just another day in the happiness that is Islam.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jan 29, 2018)

Muslim suicide bomber killed close to 100 people and wounded scores of others on January 27th of this year in Kabul, Afghanistan.  Just another day in the happiness that is Islam.


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 29, 2018)

*GOODNESS IN ALL*

All things are created with wisdom and with an ulterior purpose. In consort with this ulterior purpose, *there are benefits for the believers in all happenings*. Because Allah is on the believers' side and does not let them down.

Encounters in life may at first seem unfavorable for the believers. However, *one should understand that even seemingly events, for example, a plot hatched against them by the others, will ultimately turn out well for them.* Allah will sooner or later let them savor His beneficence so, believers should be completely sure that there is goodness in all. 

*There are many examples of this kind of situation in the Qur'an; the life of Yusuf (Joseph) is one of the most remarkable.* In his childhood, Yusuf had been thrown down to the bottom of a well by his brothers. He was later rescued and then accused and imprisoned, even though he was innocent.

For a person without faith, these incidents may be thought of as the greatest misfortunes. Nevertheless, *Yusuf always kept in mind that these could only happen under Allah's will and that all would certainly turn out for the better*. And this proved to be true. Allah turned the "disasters" to good account; Yusuf was released from prison and in time became one of the governors of that land

http://www.islamicity.com/articles/Articles.asp?ref=HY0809-3672


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *GOODNESS IN ALL*
> 
> All things are created with wisdom and with an ulterior purpose. In consort with this ulterior purpose, *there are benefits for the believers in all happenings*. Because Allah is on the believers' side and does not let them down.
> 
> ...



Do me a favour ! The story of Joseph in the Quran is nothing but an incomprehensible rambling account of the story in Genesis in the bible. The story of Joseph in the bible is four times the length of the Qurans surah 12.
Surah 12 leaves out much detail of the story and is incomprehensible if you have not already read the story of Joseph in genesis in the bible.
It is obvious that Muhammad had the story read to him from the bible and some time later he related as much as he could remember of it. But his memory was faulty and he left out essential details that make the story understandable.


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 30, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Knowledge is Light
> *
> If you want to increase in faith, do an effort to *increase in beneficial knowledge*.
> 
> ...



Since I can prove the Quran says the sun orbits the earth, I am certain you will find no knowledge there.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *GOODNESS IN ALL*
> ...



don't blame  muhummad----he did not write the Koran-----his somewhat illiterate friends did it.    I read the Koran LONG LONG ago---------I thought it would be interesting-----like the Bhagavad Gita,  Ramayana and
Odyssey------even Dante's Divine Comedy.    -------it wasn't------it is a jumbled messed up recounting of
some bible and some midrash tales and legends mixed with   the life story of a desert sociopath.   I was INTO
the CLASSICS   complete with themes and----HUBRIS   and----the end result of HUBRIS  and all that stuff. 
CHARACTER DEVELOPEMENT      ---------nope---nuthin'


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Knowledge is Light
> ...



that's the least of its problems


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 31, 2018)

*Gems of the Quran: The Gates of Hell vs. The Gates of Paradise*

Allah says: The people are being driven to the gates of Paradise. They are being taken there and they come upon Paradise....and - They find the gates ALREADY OPEN. They saw it while coming upon it, they saw it as they came upon it, they are able to gaze into the open doors. This SINGLE LETTER causes the image of these gates to change by showing the state of the gates as the people come upon them.

There is no surprise. There is no questioning. There is no wonder if this place is meant for them....it is meant for them. They are welcome. The gates are open already and it is why they have been taken there. Paradise is theirs and they are being called into it from these gates.

http://www.islamicity.com/articles/Articles.asp?ref=SW0809-3680


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 1, 2018)

*During prayer, heart and soul are in communication with God*

Closeness to Him, the comfort realized from asking of Him, and the spirituality felt from standing in front of Him - these are all realized during the prayer.

Every limb is used during the prayer, but what is more important is that *the heart must be wakefull as well. *

*When one prays, tranquility and peace are achieved*, as one travels away, at least spiritually, from enemies and troubles.

Thus prayer is one of the most potent of remedies for the diseases of the heart. Yet only the worthy heart benefits from prayer; the weak heart on the other hand is like the body in that it seeks its sustenance from material matter.

Prayer is the greatest way to help us achieve the blessings of both this world and the Hereafter. The prayer precludes one from sins, defends against diseases, illuminates both heart and face, makes one active, and in general brings good upon the person who performs it sincerely

(Source: Book titled "Don't be Sad")


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 2, 2018)

*Moderate Islam: An Islam That Deals With Reality*

Imam Suhaib Webb shares his reflections on this topic in a light way:


(7 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 2, 2018)

sheeeesh-----that was lots of garble


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 4, 2018)

*What Does It Mean to Be a Muslim?*

1. To worship Allah alone

2. To be respectful and kind to parents

3. To be good to relatives, to the poor, and to travelers

4. To be careful with money and not waste resources

5. To take good care of children

6. To steer clear of adultery and illicit relations

7. To respect every life and not to kill anyone unless in the pursuit of justice

8. To take care of the orphans

9. To fulfill promises and commitments

10. To be honest in business dealings

11. To act upon knowledge and not follow hearsay or act on half-truths

12. To be humble and have no arrogance


----------



## Taz (Feb 4, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *What Does It Mean to Be a Muslim?*
> 
> 1. To worship Allah alone
> 
> ...


13. Kill infidels.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2018)

the Islamic approach is orphans is fascinating.    Muslim orphans can end up in the care of relatives---
or other muslims.  ----the DILEMMA is what to do with the children of non muslims-----SIMPLE!!! 
ENSLAVE THEM------It is legal to do so if the non muslim child loses his father----even if the
mother and other relatives are alive-----by THE HOLY LAW OF ALLAH-----the orphaned child is
rendered a slave to the muslim who claims him or her.    The LOGIC is that it is far better to be
a slave in a muslim household------than the child of a non muslim


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 6, 2018)

*Racism Can Only Be Cured by Virtue*

Dr. Sherman Abdul Hakim Jackson explains that racism cannot be cured by human rights, but inculcating akhlaq (character). 

He points out the hypocrisy in human rights discourse as a symptom of weak akhlaq.


(3 minutes)


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2018)

a "symptom"   is a subjective sensation.    Hypocrisy cannot be a symptom.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 6, 2018)

getting back to  AKHLAQ-----the prominent issue of the world today is the LACK OF AKHLAQ OF THE UMMAH.   This problem is
a manifestation of the lack of  AKHLAQ demonstrated, in their formative years,  to the children of the UMMAH


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 10, 2018)

*Patience, Trust in God and More Patience..*

*God says in the Qur'an that He loves the patient.*

*That in itself is a sufficient motivation for a believer to be patient *when going through a hard time.

We trust that with hardship there is ease, and that God responds to the supplications of believers, so keep praying, and have more patience.
*
After the dark night comes the break of dawn and the rising sun spreads light and hope.*


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 11, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *God says in the Qur'an .*



God says absolutely nothing in the Quran. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.

Unless God is a mumbling, semi literate, sadistic monster.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 11, 2018)

* Only Islam Could Fill the Void Within Me*

I was raised in a religious Christian family where religion was intertwined with all aspects of life.

As a result, even at a very young age, I took religious matters seriously, and played a role in teaching the other children at church.

This was also facilitated by the fact that we didn’t have a television at home (for reasons of principle) and thus I would spend a great deal of time reading anything I could get my hands on, religious books included...​
Only Islam Could Fill the Void Within Me | About Islam


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 11, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> * Only Islam Could Fill the Void Within Me*
> 
> I was raised in a religious Christian family where religion was intertwined with all aspects of life.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you have read the Upanishads, but they are far older than the bible or the Quran and they are truly spiritual writings. Unlike the Quran which I regard as evil  lies about God from a false prophet.

I expect you have me on ignore, so do not envisage any reply, but other people will read it.

Frankly I cannot understand how anyone could want to worship the Allah described in the Quran because of the terrible cruelty in hell he promises to unbelievers.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 12, 2018)

*Have Patience - True Story *


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2018)

BS


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 21, 2018)

* American Muslims Launch Hijab Billboard Campaign *

OAKBROOK TERRACE – With billboards that draw a similarity between Islamic hijab and the veiled Virgin Mary, a Muslim group from Chicago launched a billboard campaign on Monday to inform people about hijab in Illinois.

“Wearing the hijab is 100% my choice. As contrary to the popular belief, hijab in no way oppresses us. In fact, it indicates the opposite as hijab symbolizes the power to women, and not inferiority,” Sara Ahmed, GainPeace volunteer, told WGNTV on Monday.





The billboards are the first of their kind in the country, designed by a group called GainPeace, which encourages non-Muslim Americans to contact the organization for a better understanding of why Muslim women wear the hijab.

They say they’ve already gotten many phone calls, most of which have been positive.
Chicago Muslims Launch Hijab Billboard Campaign


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 21, 2018)

veils and hats are not an innovation of islam.   -----nor of Christianity, nor of
Judaism.    Clothing as a mark of social rank goes back many thousands of
years.    Rules are instituted in Islamic law covering many issues---including
oppression.  Ancient Greek women of HIGH RANK----generally ALWAYS wore 
a veil over their heads-----mostly to distinguish themselves from slaves.   Veiled
women were "special"     In many societies some aspects of clothing were 
OUTLAWED for persons of low rank-----this perversity also exists in Islamic law.
Islamic law also PRESCRIBES specific clothing for its oppressed classes----like
DHIMMIS.   Some of the laws are truly perverse.    The color for Zoroastrians is
red  (probably related to their attachment to fire)    for Christians it is blue, 
for jews it is yellow   (hitler did not invent the idea)  and for hindus and
Buddhists it is orange  (something like saffron).   In strict shariah adherence-----
dhimmis CANNOT DRESS LIKE MUSLIMS      <<<<isn't that all SO CUTE?


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 23, 2018)

*The Story of People of Sheba in the Quran*

The fifty-four verse surah, Sheba, was revealed in Makkah.  All chapters revealed in Makkah tend to concentrate on the fundamentals of faith and pay particular attention to belief in the Day of Judgment and the Hereafter...

The Story of People of Sheba in the Quran


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 27, 2018)

*Principles of Success *

By studying the life of the Prophet we can identify some of the principles of success. 

*The First Principle: *

*Take the easier path. *This principle is well explained in a saying of A'ishah. She said: 

Whenever the Prophet had to choose between two options, he always opted for the easier choice. (Bukhari) 

To choose the easiest option means that you should evaluate your options and choose the most feasible. One who begins from this starting point will surely reach his goal.

*The Second Principle:* 

_*See advantage in disadvantage.*_ In the early days of Makkah, there were many problems and difficulties. At that time, a guiding verse in the Quran was revealed. It said: 

With every hardship there is ease, with every hardship there is ease. (94:5-6). 

This means that if there are some problems, there are also opportunities at the same time. The way to success is to overcome the problems and avail the opportunities. 

*The Third Principle:* 

_*Change the place of action.*_ This principle is derived from the Hijrah. The Hijrah was not just a migration from Makkah to Madinah, it was a journey to find a more suitable place to put Islam into action. 

Physical migration and perseverance is an important element in establishing Justice and Peace. This also planted the roots of intellectual migration from the subjugated minds to an awakened spirit.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 5, 2018)

*The Prophet Muhammad(pbuh) and His Companions*


Abu Dharr, the leader of the tribe of Ghifar, and one who accepted Islam in its early days, narrates:

Once I was conversing with Bilal. Our conversation gave way to a dispute. Angry with him, the following insult burst from my mouth: ‘_You cannot comprehend this, O son of a black woman_!’

As Islam expressly forbade all kinds of racial, tribal and colour discrimination, Bilal was both upset and greatly angered.

A while later a man came and told me that the Messenger of Allah (pbuh), summoned me. I went to him immediately. He said to me:

‘I have been informed that you addressed Bilal as the son of a black woman.’

I was deeply ashamed and could say nothing. Allah’s Messenger continued his reprimand: ‘This means you still retain the standards and judgements of the pre-Islamic days of ignorance. Islam has eradicated all those false standards or measures judging people by blood, fame, colour or wealth. It has established that the best and most honourable of men is he who is the most pious and upright in conduct. Is it right to defame a believer just because he is black?’

Abu Dharr felt profound remorse. He went straight to Bilal’s house and, putting his head on the threshold, said: ‘This head will not rise from here until the blessed feet of Bilal tread on the face of foolish, impolite Abu Dharr.’

Bilal responded: ‘That face deserves to be kissed, not trodden upon’, and forgave Abu Dharr.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2018)

yeah right------there are arab muslims who will not sit at the same table with black Africans for lunch------and the worst of
all possible scenarios for the ARAB muslim---giving up a
daughter to an  ABED   nevah!!!!!   (raisin head??)-----and
then there are IRANIANS


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 9, 2018)

*Easy Steps for a Sound Heart*

We live in a world where so much emphasis has been put on the external, that attention to the internal is often neglected. 

How much time do we spend trying to enhance the way our hearts look, behave, function (at the spiritual level)?

Might we spend hours a day? Or is it more like minutes? Or are we totally oblivious to this dimension of ourselves?

It seems that sadly, the latter is the case—not only in predominately non-Muslim countries, but in Muslim-majority countries as well. And while it is important to take care of our external selves and of our physical appearance in a way that is pleasing to God, let us remember:

Narrated by Abu Hurairah:

*“Allah does not look at your figures, nor at your attire but He looks at your hearts (and deeds).”* (Muslim)​
So if it is the state of our hearts, our inner image that God looks at, isn’t it worthwhile for us to care about beautifying that image as much as we care about beautifying our outward appearance?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 11, 2018)

Man’s stewardship of earth is a matter that proceeds from God the Almighty; man is entrusted with the protection and guardianship of the earth as well as with its administration and the rectification of any evil that may occur.
Of this duty, God the Almighty says,​“O David! We did indeed make thee a vicegerent on earth: so judge thou between man in truth (and justice): nor follow thou the lust (of thy heart), for it will mislead thee from the path” [38, 26].​God’s words to David evince the importance of judging [between people] in truth and with justice. Truth is synonymous with justice and antonymous with corruption. The basic principle in the kingly power conferred upon David, is the administration of justice. It is for this reason that God the Almighty followed his words to David with “nor follow thou the lust (of thy heart)”.





-The administration of justice and equity are the path to Divine love and propinquity.
God therefore told Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him),
“If thou judge, judge in equity between them. For Allah loveth those who judge in equity” [5, 42].​Man’s sovereignty on earth is one of deputation and not of absolute ownership and mastery. His duty as protector and guardian of the earth is the ultimate purport of the stewardship established by Islam. Man is therefore responsible for the trust he bears and for the good deeds he does on earth as well as his abuse and corruption.
God the Almighty says,
“He Who created death and life, that He may try which of you is best in deed” [67, 2].​Elsewhere in the same Qur`anic chapter, God the Almighty reminds man that the earth was made tractable for him so that he may benefit from its good; it is therefore incumbent upon him to strive to achieve this purpose,
“It is He Who has made the earth manageable for you, so traverse ye through its tracts and enjoy of the sustenance which He furnishes; but unto Him is the resurrection” [67, 15].

Justice in Islamic legislation


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 11, 2018)

"god's" words to David?     David never claimed that  "GOD " spoke to him.   He was not a sociopath pig like Muhummad


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 12, 2018)

God’s law which He revealed upon Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him) revolves in the sphere of indications of truth and rational evidences. Any path that leads to justice is deemed to be in harmony with the law of God and His religion and all means that manifest the cause of justice must be implemented.

Islamic law seeks to achieve certain purposes. Consequently,* justice and equality* between people are among the most important principles upon which Islamic law is predicated. The goal of all legislations is to set examples for man to follow. By his nature, man is inclined to see his honored position on earth as an expression of his stewardship to God. The establishment of justice and administration of the principle of equality between people serve to refine man; they give him a measure of freedom, confer upon him dignity, grant him happiness, and serve his interests. All of this is an expression of God’s will and purpose with regard to His creation.





God’s primary purpose of sending messengers and revealing His scriptures is the establishment of justice and equity. 
He therefore says, 
“We sent Our messengers with clear signs and sent down with them the Book and the balance (of right and wrong), that men may stand forth in justice” [57, 25]​and 
“Allah doth command you to render back your trusts to those to whom they are due; and when ye judge between people that ye judge with justice: Verily how excellent is the teaching which He giveth you! For Allah is He Who hearethand seeth all things” [4, 58].​


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 12, 2018)

In accordance with JUSTICE AND EQUALITY----the value of a
jewish life is worth  1/4 that of a muslim life and that of a hindu----something like  1/8.           the phrase "justice and
equality"   is a cosmic joke when applied to Islamic jurisprudence.   The convicted murderers of Journalist Daniel
Pearl have never been executed because under the justice of shariah----a muslim cannot be executed for killing a jew.  A few years ago---a Yemeni muslim killed one of the few remaining jews in Yemen------the Yemeni government---for the sake of public relations---paid the widow a sum of
money and let her and her kids leave that shariah cesspit.  
Muslims objected to the sum of money----TOO MUCH FOR
A JEW. ----none of the 1/4 million rapes accomplished by the west Pakistani army in east Pakistan in  1971 were PROSECUTED AS CRIME----because all of  East Pakistan was declared  TAKFIR---making the rapes legal under the equal and just shariah laws and then there is the mass murder
in a Coptic Church in Sharm el Shaykh---the libel used
is  "intent to ring a bell"


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 12, 2018)

Spam, spam, spam. This thread is just spam without debate. Probably because the OP has his critics on ignore.

For the record in his last post he quotes, Quran surah 2.256 ' let there be no compulsion in religion.' But does not include the next verse surah 2.257 which says unbelievers are the owners of the fire and they will burn in it forever. Some choice.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 12, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Spam, spam, spam. This thread is just spam without debate. Probably because the OP has his critics on ignore.
> 
> For the record in his last post he quotes, Quran surah 2.256 ' let there be no compulsion in religion.' But does not include the next verse surah 2.257 which says unbelievers are the owners of the fire and they will burn in it forever. Some choice.



you feeling lonely    Daj?      I will debate you.    Pick a topic. 
Maybe the old lion has no courage-------he needs the wizard
of OZ


----------



## ding (Mar 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Spam, spam, spam. This thread is just spam without debate. Probably because the OP has his critics on ignore.
> ...


Did you observe Shabbat?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 13, 2018)

ding said:


> Did you observe Shabbat?


Christianity says that the Sabbath is on Sunday, while Jewish people say it is on Saturday. The Muslims, however, believe the best day of the week is Friday.
Sabbath in Islam - Jews for Allah


----------



## ding (Mar 13, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Did you observe Shabbat?
> ...


It doesn't matter she didn't observe either.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 13, 2018)

*Justice in Islamic legislation *

The approach of Islamic law to the establishment of justice between people is achieved by means of a system, the top priority of which is the honor and dignity of man. The Divinely conferred honor is comprehensive; it embraces all man without distinction—the believer and unbeliever, white and black, young and old, males and females. No one is entitled to contend with or strip man of this Divinely awarded gift.
God says
“We have honored the sons of Adam” [17, 70] .​The equality in justice and the obligation of rights and duties is shared by all mankind. God the Almighty says,
“O ye who believe! Stand out firmly for Allah, as witnesses to fair dealing, and let not the hatred of others to you make you swerve to wrong and depart from justice. Be just: that is nearer to piety: and fear Allah. For Allah is well-acquainted with all that ye do” [5, 8].​In his exegesis of this verse, Ibn Kathir said that God instructs man not to allow the hatred of others towards him preclude the dispensation of justice. Justice must be met for all, friend or foe. This is why God the Almighty says,
“Be just: that is nearer to piety.”​Although the verse states that justice is ‘nearer’ to piety, there is no other course of action to take and so, according to Ibn Kathir, piety is equated with justice. Abu Al-Sa’ud is of the view that the prohibition promulgated by this verse is in fact a prohibition against transgression expressed in the most eloquent and emphatic manner. A prohibition against the causes of a thing and its preliminaries is a logical prohibition and a nullification of its causes. A prohibition may be declared against the effect of a cause when I fact it is meant as a prohibition against the cause itself.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 14, 2018)

*Justice in Islamic legislation *

Equitable justice is a deeply enshrined principle in Islam. A persons’ faith must not be grounds for denying him justice and any punishment meted out to a non-Muslim, whether it is the death penalty or imprisonment, must be proportionate to his crime. It is impermissible to retaliate in kind even if they [non-Muslims] kill our women and children (Tafsir Ibn Sa’ud, 2/5).

Imam Al-Shafi’i argued that it is impermissible to withhold a right due to a non-Muslim from a hostile land who has entered Muslim territory under safe conduct simply because his ruler withheld the right of a Muslim in his own land. Since he did not commit the injustice, the non-Muslim is *not made to bear the brunt of another’s wrongdoing* (Al-Umm, 4/139).

Justice in Islam is based on two points: 
The first comprises *obligatory legislations* which establish the principle of justice in the society and protect it while the second comprises *moral obligations* which encourage individuals to seek justice. Not only did the Legislator impose laws to achieve the necessary interests of man, but He laid down laws for the purpose of facilitating and alleviating hardship. He commanded man to espouse noble morals and ethics which effectuate beauty, refinement, and honor.


----------



## Taz (Mar 14, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Justice in Islamic legislation *
> 
> Equitable justice is a deeply enshrined principle in Islam. A persons’ faith must not be grounds for denying him justice and any punishment meted out to a non-Muslim, whether it is the death penalty or imprisonment, must be proportionate to his crime. It is impermissible to retaliate in kind even if they [non-Muslims] kill our women and children (Tafsir Ibn Sa’ud, 2/5).
> 
> ...


Sharia law is for animals who would rather stone women to death for getting raped, than punish the rapist(s). How do you justify that?


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 16, 2018)

*Equality and Islamic Law*

Islamic law considers the human rights that are due to each and every individual by virtue of his human nature obligatory necessities. Food, clothes, accommodations, security, intellectual freedom, freedom of religion and expression, science, education, participation in the formulation of the society’s public system, monitoring and taking those in authority to account, fighting weak and oppressive regimes and fighting immorality and corruption are all societal exigencies that must be granted to the inhabitants of a state. In turn, individuals must demand these rights and are deemed blameworthy if they relinquish or neglect to achieve them for each and every person.

In the monotheistic creed of Islam, all are servants of One God and share the same status before Him by virtue of their common origin. This is expressed in the Qur`an by the words, 
“O mankind! Fear your Guardian Lord, Who created you from a single person, created out of it, his mate, and from then twain scattered (like seeds) countless men and women [4, 1].​In his Tafsir (3/565) Al-Tabari explained that God describes Himself as the sole Creator of all humans from a single person. By this, He reminds His servants of their common origin since they are all the descendants of one man and one woman. The rights of some upon others is a duty that is tantamount to the right of a person upon his brother. The protection that is considered a right upon one to another due to distant kinship and filiation is as obligatory as the protection that is considered a right upon one to another due to close kinship and filiation. Man is thus instructed to observe justice at all times and the weak shall enjoy their right to protection from the strong in conformity to God’s will.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Equality and Islamic Law*
> 
> Islamic law considers the human rights that are due to each and every individual by virtue of his human nature obligatory necessities. Food, clothes, accommodations, security, intellectual freedom, freedom of religion and expression, science, education, participation in the formulation of the society’s public system, monitoring and taking those in authority to account, fighting weak and oppressive regimes and fighting immorality and corruption are all societal exigencies that must be granted to the inhabitants of a state. In turn, individuals must demand these rights and are deemed blameworthy if they relinquish or neglect to achieve them for each and every person.
> 
> ...


Women aren't equal to men in Islam, so stop posting BULLSHIT.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 17, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Equality and Islamic Law*
> 
> Islamic law considers the human rights that are due to each and every individual by virtue of his human nature obligatory necessities. Food, clothes, accommodations, security, intellectual freedom, freedom of religion and expression, science, education, participation in the formulation of the society’s public system, monitoring and taking those in authority to account, fighting weak and oppressive regimes and fighting immorality and corruption are all societal exigencies that must be granted to the inhabitants of a state. In turn, individuals must demand these rights and are deemed blameworthy if they relinquish or neglect to achieve them for each and every person.
> 
> ...



*Can you start giving your own opinion instead of using another source as your sole reply? Nothing above is from you - it is all from another website. You need to read the rules. They state that you must include content of your own when quoting another source.*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 18, 2018)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Equality and Islamic Law*
> ...



the parroting of  BS  is considered  "scholarship"   in the
"ummah"      A person who has memorized the idiocy called
the  "kharahan"    is considered  "learned"


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 15, 2018)

*Quran.. the eternal miracle*

The language in which Quran is inspired, is the highest and best form of Arabic literature. Every word meets the best usage, and so does its matter. For example, it repeats the same subject many times, yet this description always comes afresh . From the beginning to the end, its words are put beautifully together. And its message is so effective that a listener - even an opponent, cannot help but get enamored by the very sound of its words.

1400 years ago, Quran was revealed to people who reached the utmost eloquence. They were the masters of all times. A single poem may humiliate a tribe while another may raise the position and the rank of a whole tribe.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> 
> The language in which Quran is inspired, is the highest and best form of Arabic literature. Every word meets the best usage, and so does its matter. For example, it repeats the same subject many times, yet this description always comes afresh . From the beginning to the end, its words are put beautifully together. And its message is so effective that a listener - even an opponent, cannot help but get enamored by the very sound of its words.
> 
> 1400 years ago, Quran was revealed to people who reached the utmost eloquence. They were the masters of all times. A single poem may humiliate a tribe while another may raise the position and the rank of a whole tribe.


My favorite parts are how to properly beat your wife and to murder unbelievers.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 15, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> 
> The language in which Quran is inspired, is the highest and best form of Arabic literature. Every word meets the best usage, and so does its matter. For example, it repeats the same subject many times, yet this description always comes afresh . From the beginning to the end, its words are put beautifully together. And its message is so effective that a listener - even an opponent, cannot help but get enamored by the very sound of its words.
> 
> 1400 years ago, Quran was revealed to people who reached the utmost eloquence. They were the masters of all times. A single poem may humiliate a tribe while another may raise the position and the rank of a whole tribe.


Stolen from Hebrew writings. Mohammad was a lying pedophile. Allah is Satan. And you are a liar.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> 
> The language in which Quran is inspired, is the highest and best form of Arabic literature. Every word meets the best usage, and so does its matter. For example, it repeats the same subject many times, yet this description always comes afresh . From the beginning to the end, its words are put beautifully together. And its message is so effective that a listener - even an opponent, cannot help but get enamored by the very sound of its words.
> 
> 1400 years ago, Quran was revealed to people who reached the utmost eloquence. They were the masters of all times. A single poem may humiliate a tribe while another may raise the position and the rank of a whole tribe.


/----/ Details on how to strap a bomb vest to your son and send him into the marketplace and ask the nice American soldiers for some candy. Then at a safe distance, Daddy dials his cellphone -KABLOOIEE - then goes home to pork his butt ugly wife so she can squeeze out another jihadist. That is the psalm sung every day at high noon.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> ...


Worldwide riots over a fake news story of a Koran being flushed, and dancing in the streets for butchering 3,000 people in the name of Mohammed.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 15, 2018)

A better name would be "The Ancient and Eloquent Guide To Murdering Infidels and Torturing Women".


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 15, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> 
> The language in which Quran is inspired, is the highest and best form of Arabic literature. Every word meets the best usage, and so does its matter. For example, it repeats the same subject many times, yet this description always comes afresh . From the beginning to the end, its words are put beautifully together. And its message is so effective that a listener - even an opponent, cannot help but get enamored by the very sound of its words.
> 
> 1400 years ago, Quran was revealed to people who reached the utmost eloquence. They were the masters of all times. A single poem may humiliate a tribe while another may raise the position and the rank of a whole tribe.



How you manage to twist the fact that the Quran is very repetitive  into a positive thing I do not know. You are better at selling the Quran than a used car salesman selling an old banger.

As for poems humiliating a tribe, I wrote the following in such hopes.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 15, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> A better name would be "The Ancient and Eloquent Guide To Murdering Infidels and Torturing Women".


/——-/ democRATs would stil defend them.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > A better name would be "The Ancient and Eloquent Guide To Murdering Infidels and Torturing Women".
> ...


One in particular was their main cheerleader for 8 years.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 15, 2018)

Dajjal said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> ...


You wrote that? Pretty darn good!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 16, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Quran.. the eternal miracle*
> ...




Two Muslim mothers are comparing notes. 
The older of the Muslim mothers pulls out her bag and starts flipping through family photos and reminiscing. "This is my oldest son, Mohamed. He would have been 24 now." The other Mom replies, "I remember him as a baby." The first mother says, "He's a martyr now. "Oh, that's so sad, my dear."

 Then the first mother flips to another picture. "And this is my second son, Abdul. He would be 21. "Oh I remember him. He had such curly hair when he was born." The first mother sighs, "He's also a martyr. "Oh gracious me!", says the second mother. 

"And this is my third son ... my beautiful Ahmed! He would have been 18 this year." "Yes ...", says her friend enthusiastically, "I remember when he first started school." "He's also a martyr.", the first mother says. She sobs. Her eyes now fill with tears. After a pause and a deep sigh, the second Muslim mother looks wistfully at the photos, gently lays her hand on the first woman's shoulder and says,"They blow up so fast, don't they?"


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 25, 2018)

*He begets not* !

* Islam corrects the wrong concepts adopted by polytheists. The Holy Quran explains to them that it is wrong to say lies about God: *

 Say: "He is Allah, (the) One. Allah-us-Samad (The Self-Sufficient Master, Whom all creatures need, He neither eats nor drinks). He begets not, nor was He begotten; And there is none co-equal or comparable unto Him. *(Al-Ikhlas 112:4) *

*



*

*God has no birthday and he is eternal by definition.*​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2018)

idiotic sophistry


----------



## yragnitup (Dec 30, 2018)

Ancient lion said:


> *He begets not* !
> 
> * Islam corrects the wrong concepts adopted by polytheists. The Holy Quran explains to them that it is wrong to say lies about God: *
> 
> ...


All religions are man made including Islam. God may or may not exist. I don't know. Believing in your religion/God is none of my business until you start claiming to me I shall burn in Hell if I reject Allah, Jesus etc. Now, if God really exist & He is AL- Mighty , then He can do what ever He wants , that includes taking an avatar on earth like the Christians & in certain Hindu sects believe among others. The irony about you Muslims are that you are disconnected with your own cult. The Quran & it's tafsir actually says Allah can take a partnet or child If He want's to.

_Had We desired to find some diversion that which provides diversion in the way of a partner or a child We would have found it with *Ourselves from among the beautiful-eyed houris or angel*s were We to do so. But We did not do so thus We never desired it.
Quran 21:17 * تفسير Tafsir al-Jalalayn _


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 8, 2019)

*Justice in Islam - The story of a jewish man*

An armor was stolen from the house of a Muslim man from Medina. This incident shaked the whole city. Who could have done such evil in the city of Prophet Muhammad ?

While the investigation was in progress, the thief put the armor in the house of a Jew.

Someone said that he saw a man named _*Tuma bin Ubayriq*_ steal the armor. Its owner approached the Prophet (peace be on him) and expressed his suspicion about Tumah. But Tuma and his kinsmen colluded to ascribe the guilt to the Jew.

To ascertain the truth, the Prophet sent people to look in Tuma’s house. The armor was not there.

The armor was found in the house of the Jew !

When the Jew concerned was asked about the matter he pleaded that he was not guilty. Tuma's supporters, on the other hand, waged a vigorous propaganda campaign to save Tuma's skin. They argued that the Jew, who had denied the Truth and disbelieved in God and the Prophet (peace be on him), was absolutely untrustworthy, and his statement ought to be rejected outright.

But something happened. _God _sent the Angel Gabriel to the Prophet to declare that the Jewish man was innocent, and it was indeed Tuma who stole the armor. God revealed in the Qur’an:

*“(O Messenger!) We have revealed to you this Book with the Truth so that you may judge between people in accordance with what Allah has shown you. So do not dispute on behalf of the dishonest"*4:105​


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have jewish relatives who survived  Shariah cesspits-----barely,  
from communities severely decimated.   The ENTIRE jewish
population of Medina  (the erstwhile Yathrib) was subjected to COMPREHENSIVE genocide.    For real history----the best place
to find it would be buried in the sands of that city.   The jews had
been there for about  1000 years before the "person" of mecca was
born and were VERY LITERATE.    In fact there is a language---
which is actually Hebraized Arabic------a mixture of Arabic and
Hebrew written in Hebrew characters.  ------so sad that it is ALL 
GONE under the sand or destroyed along with the defiled
cemeteries, schools and synagogues


----------



## yragnitup (Jan 13, 2019)

Ancient lion said:


> *Justice in Islam - The story of a jewish man*
> 
> An armor was stolen from the house of a Muslim man from Medina. This incident shaked the whole city. Who could have done such evil in the city of Prophet Muhammad ?
> 
> ...



Must be true cos according to Muhammad, even the meat rots because of them.

_Narrated Abu Huraira:
The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "But for the Israelis, meat would not decay and but for Eve, wives would never betray their husbands." 
Sahih al-Bukhari 3330_


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2019)

yragnitup said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Justice in Islam - The story of a jewish man*
> ...



Hemorrhoids too


----------



## yragnitup (Jan 15, 2019)

Talking about stealing, fellow Muslims even accused Muhammad of stealing garments (under wear?) from the war booty!! immediately Allah send down a verse to defend Mo.. )

_It is not for any prophet to embezzle. Whoso embezzleth will bring what he embezzled with him on the Day of Resurrection. Then every soul will be paid in full what it hath earned; and they will not be wronged. (Quran 3:161)_


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 16, 2019)

Ancient lion said:


> *Justice in Islam - The story of a jewish man*
> 
> An armor was stolen from the house of a Muslim man from Medina. This incident shaked the whole city. Who could have done such evil in the city of Prophet Muhammad ?
> 
> ...



gosh------what lousy writing    "the armor was found in the house of  "THE JEW" "       Like 
"THE JEW"   did not even have a name.     Whoever wrote that piece is a vulgar animal.  
Then----somehow MAGIC HAPPENED and the guilty party was   REVEALED BY HEAVEN----
kinda like trial by tossing in the river------if you sink -----you are a witch.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 5, 2019)

*Van Klaveren, Dutch former anti-Muslim politician converts to Islam *

Joram van Klaveren is the second ex-PVV politician to convert.

A former member of Geert Wilders’ far-right Dutch party announced Monday that he has converted to Islam.

Joram Van Klaveren said he made the switch from critic to convert while writing a book about Islam. “During that writing I came across more and more things that made my view on Islam falter,” he told Dutch radio.

Van Klaveren was a member of parliament for the Freedom Party (PVV) from 2010 to 2014, but quit the party after Wilders’ asked supporters during a rally in 2014 if they wanted more or fewer Moroccans in the Netherlands, to which the crowd chanted “Fewer! Fewer! Fewer!”​





After leaving the PVV, Van Klaveren set up his own party, For Netherlands, but failed to win a seat in the 2017 national election and quit politics.

Van Klaveren was a harsh critic of Islam during his time as PVV politician, saying “Islam is a lie” and “The Quran is poison,” newspaper NRC reported.

Asked in the newspaper interview if he feels guilty about these statements, Van Klaveren said he had been “simply wrong,” adding that it was “PVV policy: everything that was wrong had to be linked to Islam in one way or another.”

Arnoud van Doorn, a former PVV official, was an earlier convert to Islam. Van Doorn congratulated Van Klaveren on his decision via Twitter, writing: “_ never thought that the PVV would become a breeding ground for converts.”
_​_
Van Klaveren, Dutch former anti-Muslim politician converts to Islam_


----------



## yragnitup (Feb 10, 2019)

*Six-year-old boy who was dragged from a taxi and beheaded 'with a shard of glass' in front of his screaming mother in Saudi Arabia*

*Zakaria Al-Jaber was reportedly killed by a taxi driver in Medina, Saudi Arabia *
*Shia Rights Watch have claimed the beheading was an act of sectarian violence*
*Group have said mother was asked if she was Shia moments before attack*
Pictured: Six-year-old boy who was beheaded in Saudi Arabia | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Picaro (Feb 11, 2019)

Ancient lion said:


> *Van Klaveren, Dutch former anti-Muslim politician converts to Islam *
> 
> Joram van Klaveren is the second ex-PVV politician to convert.
> 
> ...




the next fashion that comes along and appeals to his fickleness will find him having to hide from his 'brothers' when he converts to the next cult he thinks is cool.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ancient lion said:
> 
> 
> > *Van Klaveren, Dutch former anti-Muslim politician converts to Islam *
> ...




Pic, dear.    Be not jealous of the SUCCESS OF ISLAM------over the missionizing zeal 
of da Pauline-----uhm   persons


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 5, 2019)

*Women Liberation !*

In the time of Prophet Muhammad, cruel practices were enacted by his society and he opposed all such forms of oppressing women.

Indeed, at the sight of a tragedy of any human being, Prophet Muhammad’s heart would be saddened and his eyes would flow with tears.

One of the spectacular examples of this is in the following story that concerns the practice of *shunning daughters*.

Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) was born in a society where women had been subjected to much violence, which often took the form of *female infanticide*.

Daughters were considered a burden; and getting rid of them was sometimes considered a necessity, which they did in a most violent manner: by burying them alive!

It is reported in a controversial narration that *Umar*, the second caliph, prior to his accepting Islam buried one of his daughters alive. Later whilst was in the fold of Islam, he was often seen wiping tears while reminiscing about this dark chapter in his life! As he recalled:

“I was digging a grave to bury her and she was wiping the dust off my cheeks!”​


----------



## yragnitup (Mar 10, 2019)

*When you are unable to refute, just silence the infidels!! 10 years jail for a FB post*

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/03/1...11139.html

A Malaysian has been sentenced to more than 10 years in jail and three others have been charged over insults against Islam and the Prophet Muhammad on social media. 
The sentence of 10 years and 10 months is believed to be the harshest such penalty on record in the Muslim-majority country.
Inspector General of Police Mohamad Fuzi Harun said in a statement on Saturday that the person, identified only as Facebook user "Ayea Yea", had pleaded guilty to 10 charges of anti-religious activity and misusing communication networks.
READ MORE
Malaysia's social media rebels

The statement did not specify the number of charges for each offence but said they would be served consecutively.
Under Malaysian law, those found guilty of anti-religious activity can be punished with a jail term of two to five years. The misuse of communication networks carries a maximum one year in jail or a fine of up to 50,000 ringgit ($12,200), or both.
According to Andrew Khoo, a Malaysian lawyer focusing on human rights, this is an "unprecedented" situation.
"For someone to face five separate charges, and for the sentences to be served consecutively - this is excessive," Khoo told Al Jazeera.
"And according to press reports, the accused was unrepresented. That in itself is a travesty of justice," he added.

'Not to abuse social media'  
Another social media user had also pleaded guilty and a sentencing hearing will be held on Monday. Two others had pleaded not guilty and were being held without bail.
All four were charged under laws against causing racial disharmony, incitement, and misusing communications networks.
"The police advise the public not to abuse social media or communication networks by uploading or sharing any form of provocation that can affect religious or racial sensitivities, causing racial tensions within this country's diverse community," Mohamad said.
Mujahid Yusof Rawa, the minister in charge of religious affairs, said on Thursday that the Islamic Affairs Department had set up a unit to monitor writings and communications insulting Islam and Prophet Muhammad.
He said the ministry would not compromise on any acts insulting the religion and called for punishment against those found guilty.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 11, 2019)

*Treat women kindly*

Once, many of the Prophet’s female relatives were sitting around him and talking loudly to him. When Umar entered the house, they all left the room and the Prophet laughed. Umar said:

_“O God’s Messenger may God keep you smiling. Why did you laugh?”_​
The Prophet replied that he was amazed that these women, upon hearing Umar’s voice, had all hidden themselves. Umar, addressing them said:

_“You fear me but do not fear God’s Messenger”._​
They all replied:

_“You are hot-tempered in comparison with God’s Messenger”. _​
The Prophet agreed with them.

Prophet Muhammad used to be loving for all people whether they were male or female, young or adult, weak or strong. His love embraced everyone. His special order was given to men for kind treatment of women.


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 16, 2019)

*Islamophobia !*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^   that was silly


----------



## Ancient lion (Mar 30, 2019)

*Humane treatment of dogs by Muslims !*

In his book, "Constantinople: City of the World's Desire, 1453-1924", we read an interesting paragraph.:





_Philip Mansel 
Source_




Not only he shed light on the good treatment of animals by Muslims, but he also compared the violence of Christians to the mercy of Muslims !


----------



## Ancient lion (May 24, 2019)

*Laylatul-Qadr*

Some acts of worship that Muslims do in the last 10 days of Ramadan:


Praying 
It is recommended to make a long _Qiyam_ prayer during the nights on which _Laylatul-Qadr_ could fall. This is indicated in many Hadiths


Making Supplications
It is also recommended to make extensive supplication on this night. `A’ishah (may Allah be pleased with her) reported that she asked the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) “O Messenger of Allah! If I knew which night is _Laylatul-Qadr_, what should I say during it?” And he instructed her to say: _“Allahumma innaka `afuwwun tuhibbul `afwa fa`fu `annee_ (*O Allah! You are Oft-Forgiving, and you love forgiveness. So forgive me*).” (Ahmad)


Abandoning Worldly Pleasures for the Sake of Worship
It is further recommended to spend more time in worship during the nights on which _Laylatul-Qadr_ is likely to be. This calls for abandoning many worldly pleasures in order to secure the time and thoughts solely for worshipping Allah. This is based on the following Hadith narrated by `A’ishah (may Allah be pleased with her): “Upon entering into the last ten (of Ramadan), the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) would tighten his _Izar_ (i.e. he stayed away from his wives in order to have more time for worship), *spend the whole night awake (in Prayer), and wake up his family.*” (Al-Bukhari)
Happy Ramadan Everyone


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Beer and bacon wrapped Jalapenos on the grill for breakfast, Pork sausage and more beer for lunch, then I'll BBQ a rack of pork ribs with a Jack and Coke to celebrate the crusades.

Stay safe everyone, if you hear someone shout allah snackbar, or some shit like that, find cover. This is the time of year those assholes get extra explosive.


.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Beer and bacon wrapped Jalapenos on the grill for breakfast, Pork sausage and more beer for lunch, then I'll BBQ a rack of pork ribs with a Jack and Coke to celebrate the crusades.


Enjoy your impending heart attack!   ...    ..


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Beer and bacon wrapped Jalapenos on the grill for breakfast, Pork sausage and more beer for lunch, then I'll BBQ a rack of pork ribs with a Jack and Coke to celebrate the crusades.
> ...


That was the best fucking response....

I'll get the low sodium sausage.


----------



## JusticeHammer (May 24, 2019)

Ancient lion said:


> *Laylatul-Qadr*
> 
> Some acts of worship that Muslims do in the last 10 days of Ramadan:
> 
> ...


Satan's holiday.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 24, 2019)

JusticeHammer said:


> Satan's holiday.



That's May Day.

Ramadan is moongod month.

Not that lucifer didn't inspire that too.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## ninja007 (Jun 9, 2019)

a muslim doesnt have any real happiness- true happiness comes from God the Father. Not some false made up moon god. Also the one true God loved his creation so much, He died to save us. The false moon god allah wanted people to die and kill for him.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 9, 2019)

_Taqiyya_ is a concept and a reality that must be borne in mind when reading or listening to the words of Muslims.

What is _Taqiyya_?

_Taqiyya_ (also spelled _taqiya_ or _taqiyyah_) is lying to advance or protect Islam (_taqiyya_ literally means "prevention"). Muslims justify _taqiyya_ from the Quran, other Islamic texts, and the actions of Muhammad, including those below.

It should be emphasized that while Iying is a cause for shame in the West, _taqiyya_ isn't in Islam. To Muslims, _taqiyya_ - Iying (to infidels) to advance and protect Islam - is both a virtue and a duty (there is shame, however, in being caught - watch the video below).

So, when non-Muslims confront Muslims about facts that Muslims wish to hide (e.g., Hitler & Islam, Sharia Law, Errors in Quran, Halal, Allah Moon God, Taharrush, etc.), Muslims often Iie with a straight face, even on record and in front of other Muslims, who nod in agreement (see Muslim Brotherhood) to both approve of and to participate in _taqiyya,_ as well as kitman - the related practice of telling half-truths - as Muhammad instructed:

"The Apostle said...'Who will rid me of Ibnul Ashraf?' Muhammad bin Maslama, brother of the Bani Abdul-Ashaf, said, 'I will deal with him for you, O Apostle of Allah, I will kiII him.' [Muhammad] said, 'Do so if you can... All that is incumbent upon you is that you should try.' He said, 'O Apostle of Allah, we shall have to tell Iies.' He answered, 'Say what you like, for you are free in the matter.'" - Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad, page 307

"The Prophet said, 'War is deceit.'" - Volume 4, Book 52, Hadith 269

"By Allah, and Allah willing, if I take an oath and later find something else that is better than that, then I do what is better and expiate my oath." - Volume 7, Book 67, Hadith 427

"The believers never ally themselves with the disbelievers, instead of the believers. Whoever does this is exiled from Allah. Exempted are those who are forced to do this to avoid persecution." - Quran 3:28

What about the Bible? Does it promote Iying or at least leave some room for it?

The Bible and Jesus are unequivocal in condemning deceit. Jesus told us to never Iie, not even under duress (see Prophet Isa):


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 29, 2019)

*The five pillars of Islam*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 29, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Beer and bacon wrapped Jalapenos on the grill for breakfast, Pork sausage and more beer for lunch, then I'll BBQ a rack of pork ribs with a Jack and Coke to celebrate the crusades.
> 
> Stay safe everyone, if you hear someone shout allah snackbar, or some shit like that, find cover. This is the time of year those assholes get extra explosive.
> 
> ...



Id totally let the dog lick my face clean afterwards to.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 29, 2019)

Ancient lion said:


> *The five pillars of Islam*


Mohammed was a child molester.


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 5, 2019)

*Why did "Kim" become Muslim ?*


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 6, 2019)

Ancient lion said:


> *Why did "Kim" become Muslim ?*


No one cares.


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 16, 2019)

*The Reality of this Life *


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 17, 2019)

his family is catholic------which is why he was not murdered by them for being
the idiot that he is


----------



## Ancient lion (Oct 20, 2019)

*Voltaire on Islam*

"I tell you again, ignorant imbeciles, whom other ignoramuses have made believe that the Mohammedan religion is voluptuous and sensual, there is not a word of truth in it; you have been deceived on this point as on so many others.

Canons, monks, vicars even, if a law were imposed on you not to eat or drink from four in the morning till ten at night, during the month of July, when Lent came at this period; if you were forbidden to play at any game of chance under pain of damnation; if wine were forbidden you under the same pain; if you had to make a pilgrimage into the burning desert; if it were enjoined on you to give at least two and a half per cent. of your income to the poor; if, accustomed to enjoy possession of eighteen women, the number were cut down suddenly by fourteen; honestly, would you dare call that religion sensual?"​
_Voltaire's Philosophical Dictionary_


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 20, 2019)

not particularly  "sensual"-----just disgusting


----------



## Ancient lion (Nov 6, 2019)

*Faith as a Source of Happiness*

The 4 Components of Being Happy is related by the Prophet (saw). By Sheikh Omar Suleiman.


----------



## seaofnails (Nov 8, 2019)

Doesn’t it seem that the most unrealistic, delusionary, just ought right bizarre and comical, ludicrous and outlandish ridiculously weird part about the entire religion of Islam seems - that here, Mohammad claims that the contents of his spiritually received message were already there all around him.

Mohammad claims that Islamic Torah and Gospels were already there with him at his time already confirming his very exact message. 

*Yet we see the Muslims of his day running around frantically, in a frenzied reverence just to go about scratching and etching upon stones, bark, wood and animal skins, just to etch and scrawl something down that was already written in the Torah and Gospels. *

*All they had to do was go to a village or a city just a few miles away and make a copy and translate the scriptures. Yet, Islam goes through this entire process of processing all of this information through another spiritual entity called Gee – briel “ an angel “ all of this information that was already written down and with them in the very same exact land where they lived.*

*We could understand this delusionary event if this happened many, many miles away from the Middle East. But Muslims lived next to the Jews in neighboring cities, they had vast opportunity to trade and travel with merchants and religious people.*

*They had plenty of opportunities to make copies and translate the bible into Arabic…. Yet they go around scrawling and scratching and etching on leaves, bark, wood and sticks and rocks and skins, something that was already in the same area where they lived. *

*This is not prophetic revelations or spiritual messages  -  this has nothing   WHATSOEVER  to do with   SPIRITUAL   prophecy and revelation.  To repeat stories and passages of a book that already supposedly already exists  - just a few miles down the road that anyone in the area can easily obtain.    !   This is not the actions of a  spiritually received prophet revelation and has not a single thing to do with prophecy.*

*But they refuse to translate the Torah and Gospels, they re- process all of these currently existing scriptures and past accounts of historical data through a spiritual medium in the spirit world.*
And they had possession of these very books with them and this information was already claimed to be written down and there with them where they lived.. 

This reminds me of the verse in Surah 94:
Surah 94: “ So, (O prophet,) EVEN IF YOU ARE IN DOUBT about what We have sent down to you, ASK THOSE WHO READ THE BOOK (revealed) before you. Surely, truth has come to you from your Lord, so NEVER BE AMONG THOSE who are suspicious.”

Here, the Quran is commanding people to believe in the Torah and Gospels and take these books as Gods word and as truth, and to not be among those - who are suspicious…..

Yet all the Muslims had to do was simply take a short journey to a nearby city or ask among the passing caravans for a copy of the scriptures, yet they don’t do that…. They are the very ones who are acting in complete suspicion, as they never take the time to just pick up a bible, instead they use Mohammad to contact some unknown, unseen spiritual identity - to tell them what a book says that already exists all around them - just a few miles from their doorstep. 

Surah. 3:3-4 Allah has sent down upon you the Book with the truth, confirming what is BETWEEN HIS HANDS ( and He sent down the Torah and the Gospel before this, as guidance to the people .

Surah Al-Maeda 68: “ Say, “ O people of the Book, you have nothing to stand on, unless you uphold the Torah and the Gospel and what has been sent down to you from your Lord.” 

Surah Al-E-Imran 70: “ O people of the Book, why do you disbelieve in the verses of Allah while you are yourselves witnesses (to those verses)?”

3:2-3“Allah, sent down to you the Book with the Truth, confirming what came before it; and He sent down the Torah and the Gospel.” 

*I further find every proof - that the Quran itself is stating that Mohammad will provide “ no miracles, no signs “ and nothing will be given as a sign - to show that Mohammad is a prophet and that his message is true.*

However, these clear DENIALS, denunciations and complete rejections are very clear in the Quran. And this is concerning both - Mohammad’s very prophet hood and the denials of any signs, miracles and wonders done by Mohammad, these are the main content of message of the Quran
Kindly Muslims who just simply have never read the Quran nor the Bible often ask Christians to just reach out and place their finger upon just a single verse that says, Yahoshua is making a single clear statement to say directly, the words “ *I AM GOD *“ 

*While uneducated Muslims never take the time to read their own Quran to notice that not only did Mohammad never once say the words “ I am a prophet “ but, Mohammad denied himself, repeatedly time and time again - that he was a prophet. In fact this stern denial - was one of the main points of his Message. *

We do not find Mohammad making any type of personal statements concerning himself as to claim to be - a so – called prophet. Not only does Mohammad never say the words “ I am a prophet “ but he clearly affirms that *he is nothing more than an apostle, a plain warner, and just simply - a PLAIN guide.*

Surah 17:90-93: The people asked Mohammad to show them a sign that he was sent from Allah by showing them a miracle. - Mohammad always was unable to perform a single miracle.

He simply declared saying” Say, “Glory be to my Lord. Am I any more than just a human messenger ?

In - Surah 10 The (unbelievers) asked Mohammad , “Why has Allah not given a miracles,
Here, Mohammad tells them that there will never, ever be any miracle, no matter how long they have to wait for one. 

Mohammad concluded in telling them that " IF YOU WAIT TOO LONG - for a miracle - then " - I too shall be waiting with you " In other words, Mohammad knew already that he was never, ever going to be performing miracles and he admitted he was not WITH Allah - concerning signs, prophet - hood status and miracles. Surah 67:25-26: They asked Mohammad - when will this promise be fulfilled, if you are truthful? - Mohammad said - Say, God alone has knowledge of that; and I am ONLY a plain warner. 

Muhammad could not perform miracles of any kind. As Allah stated: “Muhammad you are only a warner.” The term “ only a warner ” expressed that Muhammad was not qualified to perform a single miracle. All he could do is use threats and express violence to warn people about the risks of denying a message he received from an invisible spiritual deity he sometimes called “ Jee brieel “ 

Surah 13:7: The unbelievers say, “Why has God not sent (Muhammad ), some miracles.” Muhammad, you are ONLY a warner. For every nation, there is a guide. 

We see that Muslims demand today - that Christians show them where exactly Jesus said the exact words - - " I AM GOD " yet they never show where Mohammad said the words " I AM A PROPHET " in fact the Quran denies that Mohammad was anything close to being a prophet. The Quran demands that Mohammad is ONLY a plain - warner - or some type of a guide. Yet the Quran later inserted the status of prophet – hood to him.

Surah 29 And they say: Why are not signs sent down upon him from his Lord? Say:* The signs are only with Allah, and I am only a plain warner.*

Notice what Mohammad says here - " THE SIGNS of a prophet - are " only with Allah alone. " In other words, it was Allah himself who was NOT providing signs and the idea of signs / miracles - were not Allah's plan for Mohammad. And really Mohammad was untruthful - because the " SIGNS / MIRACLES " are never only with Allah. *In fact the Signs are with Gods servants / prophets who would  ALSO   be  WITH ALLAH. - and " SIGNS " can also be with Satan and his servants can perform signs, miracles and wonders. *

*Even the Quran confirms that even evil people can produce signs and miracles. Yet Mohammad is lying when he says - " THE SIGNS of a prophet - are " only with Allah alone. "*

*Are there no false prophets and magicians in the Quran - who have also produced signs ?*
Either Mohammad himself was not WITH Allah - or Allah was not using Mohammad to - performed signs / miracles.

In - Surah 29: -51: Mohammad concludes this denial of giving signs and miracles by concluding, saying " Is this not enough for them, that We have revealed to you the Book which is recited to them? ! _ !

The Quran mentions that many prophets that had come before him were performing miracles, yet Mohammad says that he is nothing close to being a prophet and says that he is - only, a plain, simple warner and refers to himself as a plain guide, just guiding the people along.
Surah 20:133: They say: “Why does he not bring us a sign from his Lord?” “ BUT “ Has not a Clear Sign come to them of all that was in the former Books of revelation? - Meaning “ Torah / Gospels “

They have said, “Why has he, (Muhammad), not brought some miracle from his Lord?” 
Answer = Have they not received the previous revealed heavenly Books as the evidence of the Truth? 

And they say: “If only he brought us a miracle from his Lord!” Answer = Has there not come to them as a sufficient miracle a Clear Evidence of the truth in what is to be found in the former Scriptures? 

The Qur’an DEMANDS - that the Torah and Gospels are THE miracles, the Torah and Gospels, they are the only “ SIGN “ that Mohammad had for the people. 

Mohammad claims to be going about reciting the Torah and Gospels and throughout his whole life, Muslims are depicted as to clinging to every single last word yet we see that Muslims did not even have the interest, concern nor the desire to preserve, translate or make copies or protect the ONLY MIRACLE, the only sign, the only thing that Mohammad stated as to be the only sign, miracle and a special thing that Allah was providing as a sign for their faith. *Muslims did not preserve a single page of any of these scriptures. In fact they destroyed, damaged and completely ruined every attempt for anyone around them to preserve or translate them until it was too late to prove that there were or were not ever any Islamic scriptures, whatsoever..*

The Quran demands that Allah has refrained from sending any signs or miracles.
Surah 17:59: “And We refrain from sending the Signs, only because the men of former generations treated them as false: We sent the she-camel to the Thamud to open their eyes, but they treated her wrongfully: We only send the Signs by way of terror and warning from evil.” 

We find in Surah 7 verses 73, 75 and 77, that the prophet named Salih was sent to the people of Thamud, when the unbelievers killed the talking camel - a talking speaking female camel of Allah: This camel was truly the last miracle to ever be sent and closer to being a prophet than the Quran claims him to be. 
Surah 7:73: To the Thamud people We sent Salih.

Surah 7:75: Salih is a messenger from his Lord.
Surah 7:77: They ham-strung the she-camel, - saying: “O Salih! Bring about thy threats, if thou art a messenger of Allah!” 

The Qur’an does not define a time period when the prophet Salih was sent to the people of Thamud. So we do not know when this happened - if it be the case - that the HADITH are not the word of Allah or truth. And this is the problem with relying upon the Quran. Because when we read The Sahih Muslim, Book 030, Hadith Number 5836: it says that " no prophets or apostles were raised between the time of Jesus and Muhammad. 

*There were no prophets between Jesus and Muhammad, according to the Hadith - then the prophet Salih came before Jesus Christ. *

Sahih Muslim, Book 030, Hadith Number 5836: - Abu Huraira reported that Mohammad directly stated that " *there is no Apostle between us ( between I and Jesus Christ* ).
According to the Quran - Allah had stopped sending miracles after the people of Thamud killed the she-camel, and tradition states that after the she-camel was killed - when the prophet Salih was sent to the people of Thamud, If the Hadith is true - THERE HAVE BEEN NO MIRACLES SENT - since this occurred.

BUT - the Quran says that *Allah did send miracles during the time of Jesus.* If Islamic Hadith and tradition are true, this means that *Allah lied *in the Qur’an. 
The Quran demands that Allah did perform miracles through Jesus, BUT THE QURAN, IN FACT - itself confirms the Hadith

in saying in " Surah 17:59: “And We refrain from sending the Signs, only because the men of former generations treated them as false: We sent the she-camel to the Thamud to open their eyes, but they treated her wrongfully: 

They both claim that Allah has stopped sending miracles since prophet Salih - SO IT DOES NOT MATTER - concerning if the prophet Salih existed before or AFTER the very day of Jesus. - 
The fact remains that whether or not prophet Salih existed before or after Jesus, The Quran demands that since this time there will be no miracles sent from Allah.

Surah 17:59: “We refrain from sending the Signs (miracles) because the men of former generations treated them as false: We sent the she-camel to the Thamud to open their eyes, but they treated her wrongfully.”

Surah 13:27: The unbelievers say: “How is it that no miracle was sent down to him by his Lord?” Say: “Allah leads whosoever He wills astray, and guides whoever turns to Him in repentance. 

Surah 6:109-111: The unbelievers solemnly swear by God that if they were to be shown some miracle, they would certainly believe. Muhammad, tell them, “Only with God are all the miracles.” Even if a miracle was to take place, they still would not believe. We will turn their hearts and vision away from a miracle; they did not have faith in miracles at the first time, and We will leave them blind in their rebellion. Had We sent the angels to them, made the dead speak to them, and resurrected all things before their very eyes, they still would not believe unless God willed it to be so. But, in fact, most of them ignore the evidence. 

Surah 21:5: Some say, These are his confused dreams. Others say, He has invented it himself, and yet others say, He is a poet. Let him bring us a sign as previous messengers did. 
The Qur’an explicitly states that Muhammad performed no miracles and the Hadith confirms this fact.

Also, Islam contradicts itself, which is why the Hadith is a problem for Islam, because the Hadith give more details about Islam which means even more never-ending contradictions about the contradictions contradicting.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 5, 2019)

*Al-Sadiq ** Al-Amin*

Prophet Muhammad was known as _Al-Sadiq_ (the Truthful) and _Al-Amin_ (the Faithful) among all that knew him—even his enemies.

When the Qaiser of Rome received a letter from Muhammad (peace be upon him) inviting the Qaiser to Islam, he asked Abu Sufyan about Muhammad. Abu Sufyan, who at the time was a staunch opponent of Muhammad’s message, said:

“Muhammad is nobly born; is honest and truthful, and has never broken a pledge. He enjoins his followers to worship none but One God and to pray to Him alone. He preaches kindness, piety and tolerance towards all and his followers are on the increase.”​
Not only did his message (the message of all the Prophets) resonate with sound intellect, this man was so honest that even his enemies called him the honest and the truthful !


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 22, 2019)

*Islam's Light shines over the darkness !*

If we are to look at the letter that was drafted by Umar to the people of Jerusalem when it was conquered by the Muslims, we will find that it said:

 “I give the people of Jerusalem my word that their churches and crosses will be protected and not harmed. None of them shall be forced into Islam.” ​
Umar could have put any condition he desired upon the people of Jerusalem, but instead of oppressing them, he acted in a way that was representative of the teachings of tolerance in Islam, and was kind and considerate of their basic human rights.





Reinhart Dozy, the Dutch historian, wrote:

_"The Berbers did not have a sacred book. So, It clearly follows that the tolerance was going to a great extent possible, maybe, further than Muhammad had wanted. _

_ In addition the Muslim domination was a relief and a blessing, especially for Christians. Christians in the East belonged mostly to sects that the Officials of Constantinople oppressed and persecuted while Islam, naturally, gave them full freedom to understand Christianity as they saw fit and gave equal protection to all old and new sects. _


_ If we add that the heavy taxes they had to pay to the Roman emperor were not demanded by the new government and that the capitation tax that was posed, was moderate; it is not surprising that they gave much preference to the domination of Muslims over that of the Romans and that they vigorously support the Arabs in their conquests far from working against them." _(Essai sur l'histoire de l'Islamisme)​


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^   bs         anyone interested, talk to persons with family legacies in
lands conquered by arabs and Islamized-----and those invaded by the resulting
Islamic nations.------an incomplete list----the indian subcontinent----Christians.
Sikhs,   and even a little minority groups of parsis (Zoroastrians) and jews.  
Then move on the Bosnian Christian and Middle eastern Christians---
like Copts of Egypt,  Chaldeans of Iraq,  Maronites of Lebanon,   Christians
and hindus of Kenya.  -----Turkey Christians and parts of Greece.   Omar founded
the very vile and disgusting laws of dhimmia creating a dominant muslim class
and oppressed non-muslim class-------Christian populations consistently decline
in lands dominated by muslims


----------



## Ancient lion (Jan 17, 2020)

*Happiness upon accepting Islam*


----------



## seaofnails (Jul 24, 2020)

*There are millions of refugee, misbegotten children who have been abandoned by Muslim fathers and mothers strewn and sown, scattered and tossed across the planet that come from parents who conceived each child in the Middle Eastern Muslim world.*

How strange it is that Islam allows its children to be sown, inseminated and disjected out from its location and region but never allows anyone from other faiths and religions to enter into its world with any eXpectation or chance of prosperity. 

The disjectus from other religions are driven down, killed, forced into conversion, driven out and down into poverty and slavery and the daughters are eXpected to be given to Islamic customers and spread and passed around in marriage rings of never ending partners as is the custom of marriage that Islam demands and Non Muslims are never able to multiply or succeed inside the world of Islamic government in Islamic kingdoms. The situation has created the fastest growing religion on the planet with (1.3 billion) Muslims as the largest religion that has ever eXisted on earth.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 27, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Christian populations consistently decline
> in lands dominated by muslims



As does nearly everything else, like literacy, economics, education, etc. The claims of literacy among Arabs is a fraud, it's pretty low, from my own experience from being invited into peoples homes and just surveying the stores and shops.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2020)

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Christian populations consistently decline
> ...



there is a justification-----not wanting to learn to read is not so bad------muhummad could not read so HOW BAD CAN IT BE?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 27, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Good point; if the Koran and its 'explainers' was all there was available, it wouldn't be worth the effort to learn, anyway. Then there are the usual fare you find in the 'Safeways', triumphal biographies of Winston Churchill, Adolph Hitler, and the bizarre collections of Hitler coloring books in the kids' sections.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2020)

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



where did you see this bizarre library?    ?safeway?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 27, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Chain type grocery Stores in Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Libya, Qatar, Yemen, and iirc Dubai. They weren't in a library, they were on sale at the stores. This was back in the 1970's and 1980's when I was working over there, it may be different now, except we've seen the usual cartoon fare for kids in Arab countries so I would think nothing has changed since. We know  *Mein Kampf* has always been a best seller in Islamic countries.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2020)

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



oh---safeway   is a name for some kind of grocery 
stores in the US too---I think.    I did not know that
muslims admire Churchill ???


----------



## Picaro (Jul 27, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> oh---safeway   is a name for some kind of grocery
> stores in the US too---I think.    I did not know that
> muslims admire Churchill ???



LOL I found that weird, too, but apparently there are a lot of anglophiles in Islamo-Land. I had a link to a blogger who had pics of his trips to the ME in the early 2000's to Jordan and a couple of other places, showing what was on sale in the stores there as well, but he has since moved on to another blogger site and didn't put his photos in his new blogs. The Wayback Machine has the home page, but not the photo safari pages, sadly. I'm surprised they aren't posted on other sites, since some also post the sick cartoon shows that are normal daily fare on Islamic TV; it seems logical they would post the book shelf fare in stores as well. If anybody is better at ferreting out old web pages the site was ...



			BLOGS BY ONELOWERLIGHT
		


.... homepage.

ONELOWERLIGHT'S DAILY PHOTO SAFARI 

ONELOWERLIGHT'S DAILY PHOTO SAFARI

The above links read the same here but are actually two separate pages of a photo montage. I found the blogger's later home page and might try to contact him and see if he still has them posted online somewhere. The trip to Jordan had some photos as well, iirc.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2020)

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh---safeway   is a name for some kind of grocery
> ...



see?    I was right-----it's the MOTHERS  who screw the minds of the kids so that they end up tossing molotov cocktails at humans and buildings.    Mothers buy those books in the grocery stores and sing the songs and tell the stories and even control the TV.     ----and it has to 
start YOUNG


----------



## Picaro (Jul 27, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Indeed you were right.


----------



## Ancient lion (Feb 2, 2022)

*The illiterate prophet of God:*

His illiteracy had profound effect on his message. It should be noted that the illiteracy of the Prophet is not something defaming the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). Rather, this was for certain wisdom from God , Glory be to Him. It might be that people have firm faith that the Prophet did not bring this book from his own nor plagiarized it but it is indeed revealed to him.


"*And you did not recite before it any scripture, nor did you inscribe one with your right hand. Otherwise the falsifiers would have had [cause for] doubt. Rather, the Qur’an is distinct verses [preserved] within the chests of those who have been given knowledge. And none reject Our verses except the wrongdoers.* "(29:48-49)​
He, on the other hand, as the leader of the new society gave special attention to education. After the battle of Badr, Muslims captures 70 Meccan polytheists. Most of the Meccans, unlike the Medinese, were literate and so each prisoner who could not afford the ransom was entrusted with ten children to teach them the art of writing and reading. Once the child had been proficient enough, the instructor would be set free.


----------



## seaofnails (Feb 2, 2022)

.
Muslims deflect to the Bible because they have absolutely   no manuscripts   for their faith.

Muslims also have a Quran that claims to  be  the  final  word of  Allah -  Mohammud  is the final messenger and   FINAL  AND  LAST  PROPHET

the Quran is the  complete  and  final  word  and  nothing  more  is  needed  -  the  Quran demands that  it  is  clear  and  understandable  and  complete  as   

"  the   final  message  with   a  final  prophet  "

Yet ,     Muslims  say one thing -    but do the complete opposite of what they profess to believe - as they have been adding and compiling more and more revealing's  and   prophesying's     on top of everything Mohammad provided. Muslims provide themselves their own revelations in hundreds of thousands of additional   hadith   with  extra  added  prophecies, additional revelations that they make in  thousands of additional  Hadith  books  hundreds of years  after Mohammad had died.

thousands of additional  Hadith  books after the Quran has already been given  as  adding  onto   THE  FINAL  MESSAGE   -  the  final  prophecy   -   the  final  and   COMPLETE   word of  God.

Islam is a circular system that forces all Muslims to pretend to be   themselves   all   messengers and  themselves  prophets  following  after  Mohammud  who  are  themselves  also  continuing  the  revealing and  the completion of  of the  process  of   islamic  prophecy -    to  explain  and  add  and  complete  all of  the failed prophecies that Mohammad failed to provide in  his Quran.

Muslims are unsatisfied with  the  Quran   - so they write  hadith     =  when this  fails  they  turn  to  the  bible    =  when this  fails  they  make  laws  to  remove your  lips  from  reaching  ears.

Muslims are saying that Mohammad failed, his revelation has not been completed and that we need to produce mountains of pages of documentation in    HADITH   -  thousands  upon  thousands  of  additional  books  explaining  everything  that  the  Quran  never mentioned  everything that is   not a part of Mohammad’s prophecy   -  not   part  of  the  Quran    -   to further expound and further prophecy a continuation of   additional   revelation   UPON  the  existing  Quranic message that has left them distrustful, doubtful and questioning,  incomplete and  with the  entirety  of Islam  as  it  exists  today 

in  effect,     every Muslim,    is a prophet and  revelator  of Islam  -  because   the  religion of Islam,  as it exists today  -  is not  in the Quran.

if the Quran was the last book on earth -   the religion of Islam would need   thousands of additional books, prophecies, stories and revelations to  be added and compiled in order to  reveal   and  prophecy  the  product  of  what Islam represents today.

In reality,   Mohammud  is not the final prophet  -  each and every single  Muslim born after Mohammud   are  also  prophets  who  provide additional revelation and prophecy.

After a Muslim becomes well knowledgeable in Islam he finds thrill and love in perverting the Bible  -  he finds the inspiration that inspired Islam


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 2, 2022)

Ancient lion said:


> *The illiterate prophet of God:*
> 
> His illiteracy had profound effect on his message. It should be noted that the illiteracy of the Prophet is not something defaming the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). Rather, this was for certain wisdom from God , Glory be to Him. It might be that people have firm faith that the Prophet did not bring this book from his own nor plagiarized it but it is indeed revealed to him.
> 
> ...


   Muhummad was born in Mecca,  thus  a  MECCAN---  If meccans were literate,  how did muhummad 
   MANAGE to remain illiterate?    Was he brain 
   damaged?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> Muhummad was born in Mecca,  thus  a  MECCAN---  If meccans were literate,  how did muhummad
> MANAGE to remain illiterate?    Was he brain
> damaged?


   giggle not,  4 eye,   I have encountered many 
   illiterate  people  (a function of my profession)  
   MOST normals;  if they live in a literate society, 
   do get literate over time to some extent


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone out there believe that the ISIS PIG in Syria---
"AL HADJI" something,   actually killed himself rather 
than got BOMBED by----our military?


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 4, 2022)

Ancient lion said:


> *The illiterate prophet of God:*
> 
> His illiteracy had profound effect on his message. It should be noted that the illiteracy of the Prophet is not something defaming the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). Rather, this was for certain wisdom from God , Glory be to Him. It might be that people have firm faith that the Prophet did not bring this book from his own nor plagiarized it but it is indeed revealed to him.
> 
> ...


The following hadith says Muhammad sent for the Torah and had it read to him. 
Bukhari vol 8 book 82 no 809
Muhammad may have been illiterate but he had people read the bible to him.
He extensively plagiarized the bible, and copied the myths from it including their mistakes.
The Quran says the heaven and earth were created in six days, and this is stolen from genesis in the bible. Since we know that the heaven and earth were created over billions of years we know that the bible story is bunk, and the Quran exactly copies this nonsense.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 4, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> giggle not,  4 eye,   I have encountered many
> illiterate  people  (a function of my profession)
> MOST normals;  if they live in a literate society,
> do get literate over time to some extent


It was not an antagonistic "giggle"; it was agreement.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2022)

seaofnails said:


> .
> Muslims deflect to the Bible because they have absolutely   no manuscripts   for their faith.
> 
> Muslims also have a Quran that claims to  be  the  final  word of  Allah -  Mohammud  is the final messenger and   FINAL  AND  LAST  PROPHET
> ...


 ^^^^ interesting insight.    A good way to understand the ethos of islam is ----go to a 
mosque on friday in which english is used for 
the  "sermon"   ---Khutbah Jumaat.    They are 
nothing like church or synagogue sermons which 
tend to expound on the ethics of the bibles.   They 
are antagonist critiques of  "OTHERS"  ---any 
"others" ----knocks on Hinduism, Judaism, 
Christianity or anything that is an OTHER THAN....
It's like there is nothing in islam about which to 
discuss


----------



## seaofnails (Feb 6, 2022)

For some unclear reason it was important for  Mohammud  to be unable to read  or  write,

Of  Mohammud   -      Quran 29:48: And you did not recite before it any scripture, nor did you inscribe one with your right hand. *Otherwise the falsifiers would have had  [cause for]  doubt.*

the  thinking  or  rational   of  the  mingled  Canaanite  culture in  which  Mohammud  lived  was  that  if  he  had   abilities  to  read  and   understand  the  Bible  that  existed  all  around  him    -  this   would   prove  that  he  was  not  a  prophet   receiving  revelation  from a spirit.

*But because he could not read nor write and could barely speak and communicate  and  had no  education   Allah  used  this  opportunity  to  vindicate  the  very  same  exact message  that  was  already  there  in  Hebrew   and  Greek  scriptures,  everywhere,  all  around  Mohammud.*

But everyone * but * Mohammud  could  read  the  Bible  -- so  him receiving the Bible message   -  proves that he was receiving prophecy, revelation and truly a prophet.   

because he cant read it  and probably  he could not  have even understood  it  if  someone  explained  the  Bible  to him    -  he  must have received the already   existing  message  in  the  Bible being  repeated to  him  from a spirit.

He is just an  illiterate, uneducated  mentally  challenged  vessel of Allah    -  repeating what   "   Satan  and  Gabriel  "    /    spirits are telling him.

This would be why  Mohammud would not know the difference between  a  message  from  Satan  or   Allah  -  he had no ability to check what he was receiving with any previous scriptures.

He could say anything and he would never know for sure unless Allah intervened and made corrections and abrogation and fixed the verses that  Satan  had whispered in his ears  and  the  Canaanites  all  around  Mohammud  are  having  so much  fun,  sexual  adventures, orgies and pleasures  and  sex slaves  and  winning  all their battles and getting so much loot and treasure   - that  no one  ever  even  stops  even  for  moment  to  actually  check  with  the  scriptures  unless  they  expect  to  be  instantly  tortured  and  killed.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> mecca was not actually a jewish city-----it was Very cosmopolitan-------it had Christians, Zoroastrians and possibly hindus----and whatevah was the Arabian religion at that time-------something about rocks.   Yathrib
> was a jewish city until the rapist invaded, murdered, raped, pillaged and to add insult
> to injury,  had his own rotting carcass planted
> therein-----and as a further insult------his followers changed the name of the place to
> "medina"


*I was doing my best to offend the OP.*

*That's all.

I still regard islime as a cult of slavery, death and conquest. It's not a "religion", I will say that it does have some positive impacts, but at it's basic foundation it's evil. Any "religion" that suggests the extermination of "infidels" is as repugnant as communism. It can be tolerated, but when it get's out of hand firm resistance must be applied.


.*


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 6, 2022)

But because he could not read nor write and could barely speak and communicate and had no education lucifer used this opportunity to vindicate the very same exact message that was already there in Hebrew and Greek scriptures, everywhere, all around moo-ham-head.... Piss be upon him

Xiden could say anything and he would never know for sure unless soros intervened and made corrections and abrogation and fixed the verses that satan had whispered in his ears and the bed wetters all around the media are having so much fun, sexual adventures with children, orgies and pleasures and sex slaves and winning all their battles and getting so much loot and treasure - that no one ever even stops even for moment to actually check with the scriptures unless they expect to be instantly tortured and killed.


----------

